# Dark Souls II thread - 7 Days Remain



## Velocity (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh mah gawd...


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 7, 2012)

Got beaten to it. Disgusting



oh well/orgasm


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Oh mah gawd...


What spell have possessed you Velo? Speak out and show us the source!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mCS7u9EZeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Dec 7, 2012)

Those graphics were amazing. I know it's all prerendered and has nothing to do with the actual game, but it was so beautiful! It looks like the game will focus more on narrative this time, too, although I hope not too much.

Either way, do you think we're playing as someone new or will we get to transfer our character from Dark Souls?


----------



## Badalight (Dec 7, 2012)

OH FUCK YESSS


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 7, 2012)

Saw that trailer looks awesome suprised it's a sequel though I thought they would just make another spiritual sucessor like they did for Demon Souls.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Too bad though I was hoping the setting was going to take place in the Dark Lord ending after beating Gwyn.

Would of been much more interesting imo.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 7, 2012)

So happy ;_; now the wait will hurt


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

You should see /v/'s reaction. It was hilarious.


----------



## Yuki (Dec 7, 2012)

DAMN got beat to it .


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh gawd yes. Trailer probably doesn't mean much of anything but maybe story will be a bigger focus this time around. I wonder which ending of DkS will be the canon one.


----------



## Yuki (Dec 7, 2012)

Ishamael said:


> Oh gawd yes. Trailer probably doesn't mean much of anything but maybe story will be a bigger focus this time around. I wonder which ending of DkS will be the canon one.



Maybe both, if you chose dark you have the option to go kill your old self, WOULD BE FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Velocity (Dec 7, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You should see /v/'s reaction. It was hilarious.



Did they geek out like crazy? 'Cause I still am. D:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Did they geek out like crazy? 'Cause I still am. D:



There's like 5-6 or more different threads on their reactions.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

Video removed?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2012)

Fuck.

I just want to see the trailer.

My body is physically repulsed by the VGAs but I'd risk permanent damage to see it.


----------



## Crimson King (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2012)

Saw the trailer.

Hyped as fuck.

I wonder what we'll have to do in Lodran this time.  There's plenty wrong with the world, so I'm not really worried about the story, but it should be interesting to see a direct continuation of the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 7, 2012)

Time to die again.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

In the thread i created "What is a game?" i talked about how story is a hidrance to a game (in my opinion).

Demon's Souls = first game (no story line) = fun game
Dark Souls = second game (no story line) = fun game
Dark Souls 2 = Now perhaps a story line?


Point being, they put gameplay first before they decided to create a story line.
And that...i think isn't a bad approach.

Because you already have a good gameplay concept with Dark Souls.


And to be honest...i don't know how much more anyone could improve that game's gameplay. It's pretty good.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

>Storyline

>fuck off


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >Storyline
> 
> >fuck off


Cant' disagree there  That's why Dark Souls is fucken good. And Assassin creed is "Oh...this shit again? I need to go there? and then what??"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2012)

MY BODY IS READY

MY BODY IS FUCKING READY.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd actually always hoped side character had more character than just being there most of the time.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Saw the trailer.
> 
> Hyped as fuck.
> 
> I wonder what we'll have to do in Lodran this time.  There's plenty wrong with the world, so I'm not really worried about the story, but it should be interesting to see a direct continuation of the game.



Some think that it's pre Dark Souls 1 since there is a dragon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Those graphics were amazing. I know it's all prerendered and has nothing to do with the actual game, but it was so beautiful! It looks like the game will focus more on narrative this time, too, although I hope not too much.
> 
> Either way, do you think we're playing as someone new or will we get to transfer our character from Dark Souls?



I've seen better.
It's nice but it isn't something we haven't had for years now.
Really though a thread this early?
When is the release date for this game?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

what if

every hit count.

Like you get stabbed in your right arm?

WELL FUCK YOU, YOU SHOULDN'T HAVE GOTTEN STABBED NOW YOU ONLY GOT ONE ARM

GOOD LUCK BITCH


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Really though a thread this early?



The thread isn't too early at all.  We have an official announcement for the game so we might as well create a thread to discuss all the information that will be coming to us along with all the expectations we may have. 

Trailer looked awesome, might just get it.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 7, 2012)

Dark Souls and Demon Souls did have a story, but the games aren't narrative driven, you have you figure out the story as you go by reading descriptions of weapons and piecing together conversations you have with the few NPC's that aren't out to kill you. I assume the same will be for Dark Souls 2.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm reading on /v/ that hooded girl is Velka


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

we don't care OS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> what if
> 
> every hit count.
> 
> ...



And if they nick your neck you bleed to death really quickly.
It's a game for the masochist in us all.


Solaris said:


> The thread isn't too early at all.  We have an official announcement for the game so we might as well create a thread to discuss all the information that will be coming to us along with all the expectations we may have.
> 
> Trailer looked awesome, might just get it.



No I mean the thread will just get buried due to lack of news, that's what usually happens. I don't expect that much news on this game aside form twitter leaks and the like and a release date eventually.
Or are you guys just going to talk about Dark souls 1 all day?
That's fine really.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> we don't care OS.



Not even you can ruin this day


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Dec 7, 2012)

Just noticed this in the article I don't remember that being in the trailer though. “Forever without hope, *forever without light*.” 

Which heavily implies that there going with the Dark lord ending as the canon ending.

Though one thing bothers me I thought there was supposed to be no light without the bonfires yet theres light in the trailers.


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No I mean the thread will just get buried due to lack of news, that's what usually happens. I don't expect that much news on this game aside form twitter leaks and the like and a release date eventually.
> Or are you guys just going to talk about Dark souls 1 all day?
> That's fine really.



Probably true or perhaps it won't but at least there will be a place to discuss any information/expectations/other things until we get a regular supply of information.  I remember the Skyrim thread being highly active ever since we learned of the announcement for the game.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> Suicide mode?



The best mode


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> In the thread i created "What is a game?" i talked about how story is a hidrance to a game (in my opinion).
> 
> Demon's Souls = first game (no story line) = fun game
> Dark Souls = second game (no story line) = fun game
> ...



They're not building it up from nothing.

And, trust me, they have ideas for story before they start making the sword swinging mechanic.

Demon's Souls dates back to the King's Field series which where nearly identical to Demon's Souls (heavy lore and story that is told through exploration, heavy atmosphere) except that it played like driving a semi with three wheels made of marshmallows.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Also skeleton motorcycle

the evolution of skelewheels


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2012)

“FromSoftware is going to take a very dark path with Dark Souls II; players will need to look deep within themselves to see if they have the intestinal fortitude to embark on this journey.”

> “The entire development team is striving to make Dark Souls II an experience that is fresh while not forsaking its roots in presenting players with challenging gameplay. Our goal is to surprise and delight our fans with new experiences and plot twists while enticing new players to join our dark journey.”


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 7, 2012)

Don't care.

Get hype.

Would be p keen to see it on a next gen (lol) console, though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Probably true or perhaps it won't but at least there will be a place to discuss any information/expectations/other things until we get a regular supply of information.  I remember the Skyrim thread being highly active ever since we learned of the announcement for the game.



Bigger following and more to work with.
You know it actually showed ingame things.
All this is story , how many people actually paid attention to that?
You could sticky it for a while.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The best mode



I am going to ready my rope


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

will there be narrow ledges

and dragon slayer bows?

that is all I care for


----------



## dream (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bigger following and more to work with.
> You know it actually showed ingame things.
> All this is story , how many people actually paid attention to that?
> You could sticky it for a while.



All we had was an trailer that didn't show much and certainly nothing ingame. 

It was months before we received any real information I believe.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> will there be narrow ledges
> 
> and dragon slayer bows?
> 
> that is all I care for



Every corned is a narrow ledge with 2 black knights with dragon slayer bows shooting at you.

How about that


----------



## zenieth (Dec 7, 2012)

Make it four

and make it so that they shoot wheel skeletons


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Solaris said:


> All we had was an trailer that didn't show much and certainly nothing ingame.
> 
> It was months before we received any real information I believe.



I was thinking of that other trailer.
Same music doesn't really help me remember it that well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Make it four
> 
> and make it so that they shoot wheel skeletons



And guarding them is a new enemy, a fat black knight, twice as tall as normal black knights(but also fat), with a 2 10 foot giant shields in each hand.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh, and you can't roll


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2012)

Goova said:


> And guarding them is a new enemy, a fat black knight, twice as tall as normal black knights(but also fat), with a 2 10 foot giant shields in each hand.



And traps every foot along the way there.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And traps every foot along the way there.



Traps man? Traps?


What the hell is wrong with you you uncreative douche bag. Get the fuck out of this thread, and take your traps with you. Fucking idiot


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 8, 2012)

That was sarcasm


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 8, 2012)

We all know you want to die harder than that.


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 8, 2012)

prepare to die even more!


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2012)

there will be a tomb of the giants area

filled with stone guardians

and no light source.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 8, 2012)

Preparing to die is an art we should've mastered by now.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2012)

Can't wait to be frustrated.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> Traps man? Traps?
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you you uncreative douche bag. Get the fuck out of this thread, and take your traps with you. Fucking idiot



Traps that release hoards of enemies in various ways at you


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Traps that release hoards of enemies in various ways at you



And then the game gives you an assault rifle, throws in some bad cutscenes with spaceships filled with zombies.

for 20 hours straight

Now that is hard.(to watch)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 8, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Can't wait to be frustrated.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2012)

itt:

traps lead to falling dragon asses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> And then the game gives you an assault rifle, throws in some bad cutscenes with spaceships filled with zombies.
> 
> for 20 hours straight
> 
> Now that is hard.(to watch)



CODeadspace edition


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2012)

also the dragon ass is made out of titanite.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> itt:
> 
> traps lead to falling dragon asses.



>Dragons
>Demon's Souls



Being a farmer is dying.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 8, 2012)

I do wonder which ending is canon. 

There seems to be hints towards both of them in that trailer.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Platinum said:


> I do wonder which ending is canon.
> 
> There seems to be hints towards both of them in that trailer.



Hints of both? Boy I hope solaris is alive.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 8, 2012)

It's probably not a sequel if there is a dragon.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Dec 8, 2012)

It's gonna be tough depriving myself of major info. Knowing almost nothing about what I was getting into with Dark Souls made the experience incredible.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Have they even fixed Prepare to Die Edition's PvP?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2012)

Loved both Demon and Dark. So glad to have this coming out. Looks like they'll add a story too, which is nice. It's the one thing I've asked for since the first. More narrative cause everything else is so damn good.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2012)

A prequel would be nice, but I wouldn't assume as much just because there are dragons. Unless my memory is horrible, there were three in Dark Souls (the Hellkite, Seathe and Covenant dragon) even before the DLC. So this could quite easily take place after Dark Souls. Indeed, these new bad guys that seem to be stalking the player character could have something to do with Gywn - whether they're allied with him or were held in check by him.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2012)

Velocity said:


> A prequel would be nice, but I wouldn't assume as much just because there are dragons. Unless my memory is horrible, there were three in Dark Souls (the Hellkite, Seathe and Covenant dragon) even before the DLC. So this could quite easily take place after Dark Souls. Indeed, these new bad guys that seem to be stalking the player character could have something to do with Gywn - whether they're allied with him or were held in check by him.



Seath is the last Dragon (save for maybe the Stone one), and the Hellkite is a Wyvern, I believe.

The dragon in the trailer had the weird single eye that Kalameet does, and the DLC takes place like hundreds of years before the actual game of Dark Souls.   There's no way to tell so early, but almost does look like a prequel.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Seath is the last Dragon (save for maybe the Stone one), and the Hellkite is a Wyvern, I believe.
> 
> The dragon in the trailer had the weird single eye that Kalameet does, and the DLC takes place like hundreds of years before the actual game of Dark Souls.   There's no way to tell so early, but almost does look like a prequel.



So you think it was Kalameet in the trailer? I assume that's one boss we won't get to kill, then. If it is a prequel set even before the DLC, I wonder if we'll meet a not-insane Gwyn. Better yet, what if we play as his first-born son?


----------



## Yuki (Dec 8, 2012)

I just hope it's harder, i can complete Dark souls within a day now, it just gets boring after sometime, but then again after you can safely beat the final boss while not moving, by your self while only losing half your HP, the game dose get a little easy, dat fully upgraded black iron armor set with the shield of artorias and the black knight axe combo.

Sure NG+++++ takes a little longer to beat the game but it's pretty much just as easy.

Note: I only got this game 2 months ago and i beat the final boss like that on my first time, after that it was just easy, only had problems on the new DLC but once i got passed it the first time it was easy the second time.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 8, 2012)

Am I the only one slightly annoyed by the fact that it's a cinematic trailer?

One of the biggest strengths of _Dark Souls_ was its lack of dependence on cinematics. Since this is a cinematic trailer, it offers us nothing in the way of gameplay mechanics.

That said, it looks like they're using a lot of the same environments, but in better shape. Like the one area looked like it might be No Longer Lost Izalith, the Gate to Blighttown looked quite promising, so maybe this time we'll find out what the deal with Blighttown is. And of course, we're going back to Tomb of the Giants, it seems.

I'm calling it now, we go back to Anor Londo, and those asshole archers are still there.


----------



## Meridian (Dec 8, 2012)

I am so happy today!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 8, 2012)

New hair options and more outfits, I'm playing Dragon's Dogma and I love dressing up


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2012)

Lamb said:


> Am I the only one slightly annoyed by the fact that it's a cinematic trailer?
> 
> One of the biggest strengths of _Dark Souls_ was its lack of dependence on cinematics. Since this is a cinematic trailer, it offers us nothing in the way of gameplay mechanics.
> 
> ...



Don't forget Ariamis. That was there, too.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 8, 2012)

Is this Skyrim 2?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 8, 2012)

If I had no idea what Dark Souls was, I would have pegged this for a western game trailer on the spot.

Without second thought, really.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)

Lamb said:


> Am I the only one slightly annoyed by the fact that it's a cinematic trailer?
> 
> One of the biggest strengths of _Dark Souls_ was its lack of dependence on cinematics. Since this is a cinematic trailer, it offers us nothing in the way of gameplay mechanics.
> 
> ...



Demon Souls had a cinematic reveal iirc. And you I think they assume you already know the gameplay. Either way I am sure a gameplay trailer will be coming soon.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 8, 2012)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> New hair options and more outfits, I'm playing Dragon's Dogma and I love dressing up



clothes are for faggets

you are hear to die

not to pose on the runway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 8, 2012)

As has been said, both Demon Souls and Dark souls both had cinematic in the beginning, and Demon's had one as a reveal. Its nothing to whine about


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy fuckballs, how am I so late on this news?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> clothes are for faggets
> 
> you are hear to die
> 
> not to pose on the runway.



lol

You sound like a Deprived/Barbarian fo' life.



Deathbringerpt said:


> If I had no idea what Dark Souls was, I would have pegged this for a western game trailer on the spot.
> 
> Without second thought, really.



That's how amazing From Soft is


----------



## Lamb (Dec 8, 2012)

Must remain optimistic. 

But still, that article pissed me off.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)

I think it's understandable in certain areas. Like for example, no one knew about the orange charred ring and if you didn't you'd most likely have to restart the game. They updated it so you get it no matter what but that must have pissed people off.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

I had my sweet collector's edition guide so I gave no fucks. Plus I had no difficulty obtaining it anyway

No casualfag rework on 2 please


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2012)

They didn't say they were making the game easier, only that the story would be more accessible.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 8, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> I think it's understandable in certain areas. Like for example, no one knew about the orange charred ring and if you didn't you'd most likely have to restart the game. They updated it so you get it no matter what but that must have pissed people off.



But saying that you want to discard the subtlety of _Dark Souls_ strikes me as very disrespectful. Being clear about mechanics and plot items is one thing, discarding all the vagueness and mystery is quite another.

I'm sure I'm not alone in feeling that one of the joys of the Souls games is that it doesn't have to be obvious, there is no set path in front of you. The game gives vague instructions about what you need to do, and a few small pointers about how you can go about doing it, it never tells you exactly which path is best to take. If that is removed from _Dark Souls 2_ the game will be the worse for it.



Velocity said:


> They didn't say they were making the game easier, only that the story would be more accessible.



It's not about difficulty, it's about the games spirit. _Dark Souls_' story and atmosphere would be shit if it actually had someone telling you what was what and where you were supposed to go.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 8, 2012)

The same genius who made it is supervising, and they obv want to keep the difficulty. But difficulty does not mean  stupid/bad game design. Basically parts of Dark Souls were just unfair, not because they required skill but because they were cheap and douchey. Keeping it hard but making it less cheap, I think is what they mean


----------



## Lamb (Dec 8, 2012)

Goova said:


> The same genius who made it is supervising, and they obv want to keep the difficulty. But difficulty does not mean  stupid/bad game design. Basically parts of Dark Souls were just unfair, not because they required skill but because they were cheap and douchey. Keeping it hard but making it less cheap, I think is what they mean



I'm not really concerned about difficulty, and I agree that there are poorly designed parts of _Dark Souls_ which are made all the more noticeable by how well most of the game is designed. I'm just saying subtlety is a major element of what made _Dark Souls_ a great experience, and getting rid of it would be sad.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't think the new direction will be bad. The vagueness of Dark Souls wasn't something I gave thumbs up too. Atmosphere is what made dark souls enjoyable to explore. However, the story could of used more work. Especially now days with the work that goes into stories in video games.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 8, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I don't think the new direction will be bad. The vagueness of Dark Souls wasn't something I gave thumbs up too. Atmosphere is what made dark souls enjoyable to explore. However, the story could of used more work. Especially now days with the work that goes into stories in video games.



I'm gonna have to agree to disagree with you there. The story in _Dark Souls_ is only good because of its lack of presentation. If someone had been telling you exactly what is happening and what your goal is (not including those characters who do, because they all lie to you), the game would have been silly. The lack of explanation builds atmosphere and immersion in the way a story can't. A story shows and tells you what is happening, _Dark Souls_ just lets you experience it for yourself and allows you to make your own conclusions.

I can't think of a single game in recent memory where the story did anything to help the game.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)

They wanna work on the narrative a bit. Which I like. Or at least better NPC's.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

You can't get any better than Solaire


----------



## Lamb (Dec 8, 2012)

So I did some nice fan speculation while taking a shower:

What if the woman in the video is Velka? My evidence; 

First, she gives the undead a feather, birds being largely symbolic of Velka within Dark Souls.

Second, she is seen staring at a distant Anor Londo. Velka seems to be both part of Anor Londo and external to the "Gods" that reside in Anor Londo. On the one hand, her items are linked to the Darkmoon Blades, Gwyndolin's attack dogs. On the other, it is a crow which fetches you from the undead asylum and her pardoners are not dark moon blades.

Third, the inclusion Ariamis implies to me, that Velka is at least an element in Dark Souls 2, because that was her playground. What if the Dark Ember isn't hidden there to protect the gods, but as a test to any who would seek to kill the gods?

Fourth, and slightly unrelated, it struck me that those dudes were wearing what looked like porcelain masks, perhaps they are Lord's Blades too, and are trying to kill the undead before he can kill the gods.


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

It could be Velka, it would be funny if she was the giant Crow.

Any idea if 2 is set in the same timeline?

Or if Ember was ignited?


----------



## The World (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess I mean, is it the Age of Dark/Man in 2?

Is it time to kill all the Gods as the Dark Lord?

I really didn't see that as an Evil Ending. Seems only evil to the Gods.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2012)

Velocity said:


> So you think it was Kalameet in the trailer? I assume that's one boss we won't get to kill, then. If it is a prequel set even before the DLC, I wonder if we'll meet a not-insane Gwyn. Better yet, what if we play as his first-born son?



I don't think it's Kalameet, but FROM is nothing if not intentional.  It's a pretty unique design for a dragon (the weird eye in the middle of his head) and it's a direct se/prequel of Dark Souls, so I think it's intended.

Still excited.  More Dragons.

Dark Souls has really unique Dragons and I'm happy they're keeping that tradition.  I _love_ Kalameet's design.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

lol i pity u guys if Dark Souls 2  has BTal knight from demon souls.

Strongest boss ever in DS and DaS


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)

Stronger than pikachu smough?


----------



## Lamb (Dec 8, 2012)

The World said:


> I guess I mean, is it the Age of Dark/Man in 2?
> 
> Is it time to kill all the Gods as the Dark Lord?
> 
> I really didn't see that as an Evil Ending. Seems only evil to the Gods.



Well, I think the Dark Lord ending is very, very dark. Basically, by sacrificing yourself you're giving the world to the Abyss. It's not evil, because there is no stopping the Abyss. If you sacrifice yourself to light the flame, you only prolong the Age of Fire, eventually the Abyss will consume all. The "Gods" don't care either way, since they left a while ago only Gwyndolin and Gwyn were trying to preserve what was already lost.

I think the game almost has to be a prequel. First, I doubt FROM would want to force the player into accepting one of the two endings as canon. Second, there is clearly a dragon, perhaps multiple dragons in the trailer. Third, If those masked dudes are Lord's Blades, then Gwyn is still in power in Anor Londo. Fourth, the Depths and (Not So) Lost Izalith (if that is what it is) look in much better shape than in _Dark Souls_.

As a game, _Dark Souls_ is very much the conclusion of a story that has already unfolded before the player enters into it. There is more to tell about what happens before _Dark Souls_ than there is after it.

I'd be way more interested in learning how the Abyss started, about how Izalith was lost, and the roles of various different subcharacters within _Dark Souls_, than a plot that's just placed in an arbitrary future.


----------



## Lord of Rage (Dec 8, 2012)

So I heard they were gearing DS2 to more of a "casual" audience.

Can anyone confirm or deny this statement?

I'll still buy it either way most likely, because Dark Souls was/still is fantastic.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 8, 2012)

Lord of Rage said:


> So I heard they were gearing DS2 to more of a "casual" audience.
> 
> Can anyone confirm or deny this statement?
> 
> I'll still buy it either way most likely, because Dark Souls was/still is fantastic.



Not difficulty wise, they've said they're going to be upfront and explain everything, instead of having it be subtle and confusing.



Original Sin said:


> Stronger than pikachu smough?



I think O+S are overrated, I find Four Kings much more difficult. And then every DLC boss shits on every non-DLC boss.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2012)

The most ominous thing I've read so far.

I'm excited as fuck, and it'd take some pretty stupid things announced to deter that, but making things more 'approachable' in a game can either be a finesse action or a blunt one, and it's a lot more difficult to do the former.

As long as it's good, I'm game, but it'd be disappointing to think they want to take a more direct and simple approach to story telling when they did a good job doing the exact opposite.  In an age of gaming where every game is shoehorning 'cinematic approaches' to their games it was a breath of air to see something much more subtle and intricate released and done well, especially a game as big as Dark Souls (and Demon's Souls, I suppose.)


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)

Miyazki is supervising it


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2012)

Lamb said:


> I'm gonna have to agree to disagree with you there. The story in _Dark Souls_ is only good because of its lack of presentation. If someone had been telling you exactly what is happening and what your goal is (not including those characters who do, because they all lie to you), the game would have been silly. The lack of explanation builds atmosphere and immersion in the way a story can't. A story shows and tells you what is happening, _Dark Souls_ just lets you experience it for yourself and allows you to make your own conclusions.
> 
> I can't think of a single game in recent memory where the story did anything to help the game.



Seriously? Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Uncharted, Bioshock 1, Walking Dead, I can go on...there's plenty of games that benefit from well made stories. 

Either way we will have to agree to disagree, cause the only negative I found with Dark Souls was a lack of narrative.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7xOQme_t7k[/YOUTUBE]

If there was any negative i had with Demon Souls (predecessor of Dark Souls) it is that the lore wasn't very coherent, and there was far to little.


Story line isn't needed in a game like DS/DaS

Look at this:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-Kxk2OFHyM[/YOUTUBE]
I don't need a storyline to show me what happened to Queelag and her sisters etc.

All i need is scenes like that and lore.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2012)

Well we look for different things in games then


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Well we look for different things in games then


That has been a fact ever since people started to use video games as a medium for a storyline. 

But in my opinion a world full of lore and interaction is way better than a game that focuses on story line.


I rather discuss lore or try to read between lines than play a game and go through it as if it was a movie.

When i saw that Queelag (Saddest Dark Souls moment) video, i immedtiatly went and searched up lore about it.


The music of Dark Souls gives you a feeling that THE world is empty, hopeless and mysterious . Which describes Dark Souls (and also DS) pretty well.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Seriously? Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Uncharted, Bioshock 1, Walking Dead, I can go on...there's plenty of games that benefit from well made stories.
> 
> Either way we will have to agree to disagree, cause the only negative I found with Dark Souls was a lack of narrative.



It's a different kind of presentation.

The lack of overt narrative helped build the massive atmosphere the Souls games have, and I think are better for it.  It has nothing to do with thinking games with narrative heavy presentations are somehow less good or whatever; but it was a unique take on story presentation that helped the overall game.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

So wait...this was shown on spike tv?  Counterculture programming much?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 8, 2012)

Personally i love lore as supplement to gameplay of a videogame. 
And i especially love to have my logic challenged.

Like use my brain to fill in the lines.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 8, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So wait...this was shown on spike tv?  Counterculture programming much?



It wasn't Skyrim but Dark Souls had some pretty hefty advertising for a game made by FROM Software.  Demon's Souls also won quite a few game of the year and RPG of year awards in 2009.


----------



## OS (Dec 8, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> So wait...this was shown on spike tv?  Counterculture programming much?


What are you? A hipster?


----------



## Lamb (Dec 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Seriously? Mass Effect, Dragon Age, Uncharted, Bioshock 1, Walking Dead, I can go on...there's plenty of games that benefit from well made stories.
> 
> Either way we will have to agree to disagree, cause the only negative I found with Dark Souls was a lack of narrative.



Mass Effect and Dragon Age are perfect examples of games where story is presented at the cost to gameplay. I've never played Uncharted. I'll give you Bioshock, but I would point out that Bioshock never breaks into large cut scenes to develop its story, relying on what the player sees, allowing the player to experience the story, instead of unfolding it for him/her. The Walking Dead was a story before it was ever a game.


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Well we look for different things in games then



There's a ton of story in Dark Souls, you just need to look for it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOrrllYCOTQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXqb6NAdVzo[/YOUTUBE]



Lamb said:


> Mass Effect and Dragon Age are perfect examples of games where story is presented at the cost to gameplay. I've never played Uncharted. I'll give you Bioshock, but I would point out that Bioshock never breaks into large cut scenes to develop its story, relying on what the player sees, allowing the player to experience the story, instead of unfolding it for him/her. The Walking Dead was a story before it was ever a game.



Not the first DA1 or ME1

It comes down to EA forcing Bioware to make the sequels for a bigger audience.



Velocity said:


> So you think it was Kalameet in the trailer? I assume that's one boss we won't get to kill, then. If it is a prequel set even before the DLC, I wonder if we'll meet a not-insane Gwyn. Better yet, what if we play as his first-born son?


Solaire is obviously his first born turned mortal 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Seath is the last Dragon (save for maybe the Stone one), and the Hellkite is a Wyvern, I believe.
> 
> The dragon in the trailer had the weird single eye that Kalameet does, and the DLC takes place like hundreds of years before the actual game of Dark Souls.   There's no way to tell so early, but almost does look like a prequel.



Didn't Gwyn kill the dragons at least a thousand, possibly thousands of years ago? This might be a prequel set at the very end of the Ancients.

Possibly playing as the furtive pygmy? Or the offspring of him?


----------



## Lamb (Dec 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Not the first DA1 or ME1
> 
> It comes down to EA forcing Bioware to make the sequels for a bigger audience.



I'm gonna have to disagree, but I am unfairly biased against all Bioware games, so I'll just stop.



> Solaire is obviously his first born turned mortal



Actually, given that the character in the trailer wears the same mantle and a similar skirt to Gwyn, the idea of being his first born, is quite viable. The only problem I foresee there, is that the first born is supposed to be a male and I doubt FROM wants to force a sex on the player. Though, that could be what they mean about less subtle, your characters role in Lordran would be quite clear if you are the Sun's first born.

Plus, the evidence that Solaire was the first born is fairly weak. He is searching for his sun, Gwyn is the sun. He uses the lightning miracles, but so can anybody in the Warriors of Sunlight. And the destroyed statue of the presumed Sun's First Born at the Altar of Sunlight appears to be holding a Sunlight Straight Sword.

Other than those weak things, Solaire is just this guy.



> Didn't Gwyn kill the dragons at least a thousand, possibly thousands of years ago? This might be a prequel set at the very end of the Ancients.
> 
> Possibly playing as the furtive pygmy? Or the offspring of him?



The Three Lords rebelled at the dawn of the Age of Fire, and definitely overthrew the dragons. But dragons existed up until at least a few hundred years before the start of Dark Souls, as seen through the player's killing of Kalameet, the last dragon (other than Seath). The DLC takes place roughly around the time when Gwyn left Anor Londo. I think, if it's a prequel, it will take place during the peak period of the Age of Fire, because Anor Londo is already a shining city on a hill.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2012)

Depends on what you mean by dragons.

The Everlasting Dragon is the last 'Stone Dragon' I believe.

But you have things like Seath and the Hellkite, along with the undead dragons.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 9, 2012)

No Wii U... LOL


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 9, 2012)

Lamb said:


> Mass Effect and Dragon Age are perfect examples of games where story is presented at the cost to gameplay. I've never played Uncharted. I'll give you Bioshock, but I would point out that Bioshock never breaks into large cut scenes to develop its story, relying on what the player sees, allowing the player to experience the story, instead of unfolding it for him/her. The Walking Dead was a story before it was ever a game.



Bioshock falls way more in line with Half-Life type story telling than most of the cinematic games we have today, so that's definitely why it sets itself apart from the rest.

To be fair, though, I liked Mass Effect because the idea that the outcomes could be vastly different, and that your actions could have dire consequences was pretty cool idea for story telling.  I'm not even talking about the endings, though they are a small part of the problem.


----------



## MR BUSHIDO (Dec 9, 2012)

Trailer looks boring


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 10, 2012)

I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED THIS!

I'm so late to the party 

I do like the idea of it being a prequel, as I actually prefer the Dark Lord ending of Dark Souls, given that the Abyss would encroach anyway, making the Link the Fire ending a bit pointless (in my opinion anyway).

Also... I wonder if those Silver Knights will still be chilling on the ledges in Anor Londo. If this takes place in the Golden Age, there should be more of them, right?


----------



## The World (Dec 10, 2012)

Silver Knight Archers in their prime

OH GOD THE HORROR


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

Someone hoped for more story.

But i think it?s important to distinguish a storyline from lore.

a story involves a storyline (Assassin?s Creed for example).
Lore is just info about a game world.

Lore gives more insight on a character in the world your playing, or the world itself without experiencing the events.

Storyline takes stand point in a particular character or organization or something similar.


For instance "The story of Boletarias Knights".


Personally i would like to see a storyline of one of Boletarias Knights. Because gameplay of Souls games is pretty great, and i can?t see how much better you can make it...

But if possible i would choose better gameplay over such storyline.
A great gameplay also gives great depth to npcs. And npcs can provide dialogue or insight on events (such as how a Boletarian Knight died).

etc...


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 10, 2012)

Wii U hates this game.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 10, 2012)

As for the trailer, I wouldn't think much about it.

It was outsourced to a company who does videos announcements, and this is _nothing_ new for FROM Software.  They've done CG trailers for all of their games when they change game engines, and this has been going on since the first couple Armored Core games.

It's an 'eh' trailer, but nothing indicative of anything about the game's quality.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2012)

I thought all the Demon/Dark Souls cinematics looked amazing.

I believe Demon's trailer was unique, and really captures the horror you are about to face in the game, while showing off bosses/enemies and game mechanics like the multiplayer

Dark Souls trailer felt almost like an old RPG with nice backstory and lore to go along with, yet still very creepy and atmospheric 

Dark Souls 2 trailer looks like they are going to add more narrative, building upon the previous story and universe. I think it's the first one that actually shows the protag getting shot to death with arrows and dying.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

I love the opening cinematic from both Dark and Demon's Souls, but the trailers usually were gameplay related.   This is mainly just outsourced marketing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2012)

Velocity said:


> *Those graphics were amazing*. I know it's all prerendered and has nothing to do with the actual game, but it was so beautiful! It looks like the game will focus more on narrative this time, too, although I hope not too much.
> 
> Either way, do you think we're playing as someone new or will we get to transfer our character from Dark Souls?



That sounds good. The first game's graphics weren't in the level which current gen games are supposed to be.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

It was a pre-rendered cutscene.  

By another company.  

Though that usually means, like I said, that FROM is developing another engine, so we might have some new goodies in the graphics department.  But I wouldn't really care even if it was a slightly buffed version of Dark Souls; they have amazing art direction and that's way more important than graphical capabilities.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 11, 2012)

I actually like the Demon's Souls opening the best out of the Souls games so far, as it showed a bit of the story, a bit of the co-op/online aspect, and a lot of the difficulty (knight against skeleton) and dread that you would be facing in-game.

The Dark Souls had a more narrative aspect to it, and laid a foundation on what kind of world you were about to dive into.

This trailer had more of a journey feel to it, and if felt like they were just trying to acquaint the viewer the various locales, which you may or may not know, depending on if you played the first game. It felt like I was watching a Lord of the Rings trailer, except grittier.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

It's going to be fun for speculation, especially based on some of the designs, but I'm sure we won't see much of it until next year at the earliest.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 11, 2012)

I was just rewatching the All Saints' Day trailer for Dark Souls, and remembering how amazing that was, because it looked like a series of cutscenes, but then turned out to be about 50/50. :3


----------



## MR BUSHIDO (Dec 11, 2012)

letsplaybingo said:


> The Dark Souls had a more narrative aspect to it, and laid a foundation on what kind of world you were about to dive into.



The NPCs in the game barely said anything to you so guessing was the best option. Even what they were talking about made no sense because the story in DS is non existent.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

MR BUSHIDO said:


> The NPCs in the game barely said anything to you so guessing was the best option. Even what they were talking about made no sense because the story in DS is non existent.



Unless you're comparing it to the exposition dumps of most RPGs, then they said enough to keep the world alive.  It felt a lot more convincing than hearing whatever relevant, extended story and history told from one NPC in a wall of dialog every time I went somewhere.

The story is pretty simple; the lore and world building is fantastic.


----------



## MR BUSHIDO (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Unless you're comparing it to the exposition dumps of most RPGs, then they said enough to keep the world alive.  It felt a lot more convincing than hearing whatever relevant, extended story and history told from one NPC in a wall of dialog every time I went somewhere.
> 
> The story is pretty simple; the lore and world building is fantastic.



No it's not

"....." is not story telling. The dialogue is so bare you have to guess. NPCs are randomly placed, we don't even know why they are in that certain area for and their true purpose.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 11, 2012)

MR BUSHIDO said:


> The NPCs in the game barely said anything to you so guessing was the best option. Even what they were talking about made no sense because the story in DS is non existent.



The NPCs said a lot to you, you just never were forced to talk to them. There was no; "hey, talk to Ingward, so he can tell you about what you need to do for him to give you the key to the seal, or where to get the Lordvessel, or how to traverse the Abyss", but if you bother talking to Ingward, he tells you all of those things. Each NPC tells you exactly what you need to do, you just have to listen to them.

And there's no guessing, the game is very good about telling you where to go, by giving you cutscenes that show gates opening, and through keys. Like, when you beat the Gaping Dragon, and it drops the Blighttown Key, just the smallest amount of exploration lets you find the gate to Blighttown.

The game doesn't give you a map and markers, nor does it require you to speak to any NPC, save two. It's a role playing game in the truest sense. It is up to the player to decide his/her involvement in the story, the game is not going to force it on you.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

MR BUSHIDO said:


> No it's not
> 
> "....." is not story telling. The dialogue is so bare you have to guess. NPCs are randomly placed, we don't even know why they are in that certain area for and their true purpose.



There's a hell of a lot more to worldbulding than NPCs, but I suppose if you decided that you would read nothing except which weapons have higher DPS or give you bonuses, sure.

The NPCs have plenty of dialog for what they need to accomplish.  I'm not playing Metal Gear Solid.  The rest is built on item descriptions and flavor text, which works in its favor fantastically.

I suppose if that's not to your fancy then it's not, but it does have an incredibly elaborate world and history that is built upon by interactions with NPCs, among other things.

The story is basically what the depressed knight tells you when you first arrive in Lodran.  You ring the bells, get the lordvessel and continue (or don't) the age of fire; not everything needs a convoluted mess of exposition to be interesting.


----------



## OS (Dec 11, 2012)

Why is this a 1-star thread?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

Somebody is super flustered.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 11, 2012)

romance options, easy mode, more choices, I want my character to have a name like in Mass Effect, cities and more quest I want all these in my Dark Souls 2


----------



## MR BUSHIDO (Dec 11, 2012)

Lamb said:


> The NPCs said a lot to you, you just never were forced to talk to them. There was no; "hey, talk to Ingward, so he can tell you about what you need to do for him to give you the key to the seal, or where to get the Lordvessel, or how to traverse the Abyss", but if you bother talking to Ingward, he tells you all of those things. Each NPC tells you exactly what you need to do, you just have to listen to them.
> 
> And there's no guessing, the game is very good about telling you where to go, by giving you cutscenes that show gates opening, and through keys. Like, when you beat the Gaping Dragon, and it drops the Blighttown Key, just the smallest amount of exploration lets you find the gate to Blighttown.
> 
> The game doesn't give you a map and markers, nor does it require you to speak to any NPC, save two. It's a role playing game in the truest sense. It is up to the player to decide his/her involvement in the story, the game is not going to force it on you.



It would be helpful if every NPC were interactive unlike some who didn't say anything. Don't get me wrong this game does leave you wondering and did a good job of setting up the story. There are just too many factors to guess that need to be explained. 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> There's a hell of a lot more to worldbulding than NPCs, but I suppose if you decided that you would read nothing except which weapons have higher DPS or give you bonuses, sure.
> 
> The NPCs have plenty of dialog for what they need to accomplish.  I'm not playing Metal Gear Solid.  The rest is built on item descriptions and flavor text, which works in its favor fantastically.
> 
> ...



You and me both know this game doesn't have a story and needs one instead of leaving you cookie crumble clues. The story is more then that, the characters add life to the game which is something they haven't done yet.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 11, 2012)

MR BUSHIDO said:


> It would be helpful is every NPC were interactive unlike some who didn't say anything. Don't get me wrong this game does leave you wondering and did a good job of setting up the story. There are just too many factors to guess that need to be explained.



There are only two npcs that don't talk to you, one of them is a shy, dying spider, and the other has had her tongue cut out.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

MR BUSHIDO said:


> You and me both know this game doesn't have a story and needs one instead of leaving you cookie crumble clues. The story is more then that, the characters add life to the game which is something they haven't done yet.



But I don't know that, because I don't believe that's necessary.

It has a story, and it's simple.  The rest is atmosphere, and that's a staple for dark souls; I'm not really seeing a problem, because not every game needs to set up the same.


----------



## MR BUSHIDO (Dec 11, 2012)

Lamb said:


> There are only two npcs that don't talk to you, one of them is a shy, dying spider, and the other has had her tongue cut out.



I'm pretty sure there are more NPCs who don't say anything at all but that''s not the point. They don't give you enough information about the DS world.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> But I don't know that, because I don't believe that's necessary.
> 
> It has a story, and it's simple.  The rest is atmosphere, and that's a staple for dark souls; I'm not really seeing a problem, because not every game needs to set up the same.



It has a story I agree with, but the story is still a mystery because of the lack of information you receive. This game should be a prequel so we can get more insight about the characters mentioned in the first one getting more details about them. Making this game having a on story.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

I can agree that a slightly stronger or more straightforward story wouldn't be a detriment, but I would be sorely disappointed to see Dark Souls with an expository dump like Skyrim or Mass Effect.

It's not the same kind of game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 11, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Why is this a 1-star thread?



Probably some jelly Nintendo fanboy because their new console couldnt handle a hardcore game like this one.


----------



## MR BUSHIDO (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I can agree that a slightly stronger or more straightforward story wouldn't be a detriment, but I would be sorely disappointed to see Dark Souls with an expository dump like Skyrim or Mass Effect.
> 
> It's not the same kind of game.



This games story is based off a War and the after effects. You just get small scraps of it. Doesn't do you any bad if they give you more interaction with it.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2012)

I couldn't really get into the first Dark Souls, I'm not sure why. I didn't even beat the first boss. Hoping to give this one a go, though.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

MR BUSHIDO said:


> This games story is based off a War and the after effects. You just get small scraps of it. Doesn't do you any bad if they give you more interaction with it.



But that makes the world seem large and believable, because that makes sense for your character, because the chosen undead isn't in a position of knowledge (and the fact that you are arguably being manipulated either path you choose).  That's low fantasy for you, and why Dark Souls seems drastically different than most of the Fantasy games out right now.

Like I said, I much prefer this style for Dark Souls.



Death-kun said:


> I couldn't really get into the first Dark Souls, I'm not sure why. I didn't even beat the first boss. Hoping to give this one a go, though.



I can't imagine the game will be much different than Dark Souls.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 11, 2012)

MR BUSHIDO said:


> I'm pretty sure there are more NPCs who don't say anything at all but that''s not the point. They don't give you enough information about the DS world.



Alright, there is one more, it's the Ninja, but he hardly counts.

But every NPC specifically tells you stuff that they know. Now, NPCs like the Giant Blacksmith and Vamos don't have anything to say. Furthermore, the minor merchants also have very little to add. But every other NPC has something to say to you specifically with regard to the world and story, you just have to actively speak to them. That said, they're all subjective individuals and will only give information that it would make sense for them to know. Like Shiva of the East is a forest hunter, he's not gonna offer insight beyond how amazing being a forest hunter is; or, Kingseeker Frampt isn't going to tell you that Gwyn hollowed and you rekindle the flame by sacrificing yourself. But they do tell you, it's just up to you to ask. Furthermore, there are often storyline requirements for certain dialogues, but if you truly want to have each plot point mapped for you, it isn't hard to talk to the NPCs within that time frame.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I can't imagine the game will be much different than Dark Souls.



Yeah, I would figure that. I liked the whole premise of Dark Souls, but for some reason I just couldn't get into it. It was the weirdest thing.  I'll probably try it again eventually. I didn't really give it much of a chance.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

Did you play Demon's Souls?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 11, 2012)

I did not.  Would that be a better way to segue into Dark Souls?


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2012)

Fuck I just lost 500k souls from Anor Londo Archers

MOTHERFUCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I did not.  Would that be a better way to segue into Dark Souls?



Well, not particularly.

It's largely the same; it has more of a level select thing akin to Mario, and you return to the "Nexus" when you die.  

Same combat, same difficulty (ultimately) and same kind of atmosphere, but not entirely the same, with some obvious differences.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2012)

Did they patch the stockpile thomas glitch?

I remember doing it back in the day

Got 99 Maiden of Black Souls, but never used all of them

Took forever just using 10 so I stopped myself from cheating too much.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't know.

Atlus kept the servers up, but I don't think it's getting active patches like Dark Souls is.  They fixed the Bottomless Box glitch in Dark Souls with the latest patch and update.


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2012)

"You have a heart of gold, don't let them take it from you!"

One of my favorite quotes in video game history


----------



## MR BUSHIDO (Dec 11, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> But that makes the world seem large and believable, because that makes sense for your character, because the chosen undead isn't in a position of knowledge (and the fact that you are arguably being manipulated either path you choose).  That's low fantasy for you, and why Dark Souls seems drastically different than most of the Fantasy games out right now.
> 
> Like I said, I much prefer this style for Dark Souls.



I know you like this game but you can't deny that it needs to be fleshed out.




Lamb said:


> Alright, there is one more, it's the Ninja, but he hardly counts.
> 
> But every NPC specifically tells you stuff that they know. Now, NPCs like the Giant Blacksmith and Vamos don't have anything to say. Furthermore, the minor merchants also have very little to add. But every other NPC has something to say to you specifically with regard to the world and story, you just have to actively speak to them. That said, they're all subjective individuals and will only give information that it would make sense for them to know. Like Shiva of the East is a forest hunter, he's not gonna offer insight beyond how amazing being a forest hunter is; or, Kingseeker Frampt isn't going to tell you that Gwyn hollowed and you rekindle the flame by sacrificing yourself. But they do tell you, it's just up to you to ask. Furthermore, there are often storyline requirements for certain dialogues, but if you truly want to have each plot point mapped for you, it isn't hard to talk to the NPCs within that time frame.



Of course he doesn't count because we don't know his role was in the game. The east is a part of the DS world however it's a big question mark. I'm pretty sure there are a few Covenant leaders who don't say anything. Knight of Lautrec has a role in the game but he literally has no backstory and what his real reason is. Where he comes from etc. When you have mutliple NPCs doing this which is why the game needs a real story instead of playing Blues clues.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 11, 2012)

I can, though.

I still do.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 11, 2012)

MR BUSHIDO said:


> Of course he doesn't count because we don't know his role was in the game. The east is a part of the DS world however it's a big question mark. I'm pretty sure there are a few Covenant leaders who don't say anything. Knight of Lautrec has a role in the game but he literally has no backstory and what his real reason is. Where he comes from etc. When you have mutliple NPCs doing this which is why the game needs a real story instead of playing Blues clues.



Except Lautrec has a back story. First, he's from Carim. Second, he's in love with Fina, the Goddess of Love. Third, like you and every other human character in Lordran, he turned undead and made the pilgrimage from the Undead Asylum to Lordran and is seeking to ring the Bells of Awakening, obtain the Lordvessel, open the Kiln of the First Flame, and rekindle the flame. He also kills weaker individuals in order to obtain humanity.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2012)

I hope they up the difficulty up to 13 if they add harder modes.
I've been playing games like this pretty often and it compares to them.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What are you? A hipster?


Pfft, if only I was so jaded.  Flatterer.


----------



## MR BUSHIDO (Dec 12, 2012)

Lamb said:


> Except Lautrec has a back story. First, he's from Carim. Second, he's in love with Fina, the Goddess of Love. Third, like you and every other human character in Lordran, he turned undead and made the pilgrimage from the Undead Asylum to Lordran and is seeking to ring the Bells of Awakening, obtain the Lordvessel, open the Kiln of the First Flame, and rekindle the flame. He also kills weaker individuals in order to obtain humanity.



Carim is non existent in this game. So we don't know where he's from also all what you're saying is a part of the game. His goals were never explained in the game. Another NPC we know nothing about.


----------



## Ultimania (Dec 12, 2012)

Christ, I still need to play the first one...


----------



## Lamb (Dec 12, 2012)

MR BUSHIDO said:


> Carim is non existent in this game. So we don't know where he's from also all what you're saying is a part of the game. His goals were never explained in the game. Another NPC we know nothing about.



Carim is just another human kingdom. Nothing is explained about the other kingdoms because they don't matter. They have nothing to do with the plot of the game, they just exist. Every human in Lordran, with exception of Dusk and maybe Ingward is undead. The undead journey to Lordran to seek the Kiln of the First Flame. Lautrec is just another undead knight. You can get this from the fact that he is locked in the Undead Parish, and you invade him before he can challenge O+S. You can tell he's gathering humanity from the fact that he places his summon sign and kills the firekeeper. Furthermore, his items all reference his love of Fina, the Goddess of Love. He personally gives you insight into a few of the characters specifically Lady Thorolund and by proxy Petrus of Thorolund.

There is plenty of information given, you just have to pay attention to it.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmm,I just started just playing the first one and only got to the first boss,the Taurus Demon I think.

This game surprised the shit out of me.

Except for the first mobs in the Undead Prison at the beginning,there are no fodder in this game.

Even the lowliest of mobs can and will destroy you given the chance.

It's so hard and tense,especially knowing you could lose all of your hard gained souls by making even one small mistake.


I hope they don't dumb down the sequel because the trailer is amazing.


----------



## MR BUSHIDO (Dec 12, 2012)

Lamb said:


> Carim is just another human kingdom. Nothing is explained about the other kingdoms because they don't matter. They have nothing to do with the plot of the game, they just exist. Every human in Lordran, with exception of Dusk and maybe Ingward is undead. The undead journey to Lordran to seek the Kiln of the First Flame. Lautrec is just another undead knight. You can get this from the fact that he is locked in the Undead Parish, and you invade him before he can challenge O+S. You can tell he's gathering humanity from the fact that he places his summon sign and kills the firekeeper. Furthermore, his items all reference his love of Fina, the Goddess of Love. He personally gives you insight into a few of the characters specifically Lady Thorolund and by proxy Petrus of Thorolund.
> 
> There is plenty of information given, you just have to pay attention to it.



They don't matter? It's that the game doesn't have a complex story and doesn't do a good job of having a story. Lautrecs appearance and him being undead doesn't represent his character at all. We don't know his purpose and he's just another NPC who isn't getting character development. There is very little information that you get from this game, you have to guess most of the time.


----------



## Misao (Dec 12, 2012)

Heard about this a couple of days ago, I'm so happy. Not sure if it's a sequel or not, but I don't really care myself, it's still a Souls game after all.

As for my current activity on Dark Souls, there is just one thing to say... I'm being lag-backstabbed all the time on PvP, it ruins the online for me. I'm not butturt and it is not that I hate to lose, but why not having a fair fight once in a while, I still have to meet people who fight fair. God I suck so much at this game...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm,I just started just playing the first one and only got to the first boss,the Taurus Demon I think.
> 
> This game surprised the shit out of me.
> 
> ...


I heard something about "making it more accessible". W/e the fuck that means, possibly a tutorial or something. Hopefully nothing more than that.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 13, 2012)

Lo and behold, I'm going to attempt to break my previous record for 'longest time playing without dying in a Dark Souls game'.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I heard something about "making it more accessible". W/e the fuck that means, possibly a tutorial or something. Hopefully nothing more than that.



Oh dear.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

It is From Software, they probably have a completely different definition of "accessible" than we get nowadays.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I heard something about "making it more accessible". W/e the fuck that means, possibly a tutorial or something. Hopefully nothing more than that.



The first level isn't the tutorial?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]C32EyRE0-TY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 13, 2012)

My karada is junbi


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It is From Software, they probably have a completely different definition of "accessible" than we get nowadays.



They said things about making the story more straightfoward and trying to make more people interested in it, but I don't think we'd see a 'dumbing down' of the series.

It is FROM Software and the game has recognition _because_ it's not your typical game.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 13, 2012)

Well that's good. Though I do like the way that Dark Souls tells its story now, mostly the atmosphere and the feeling of letting the Lore tell 80% of it.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 13, 2012)

So let's talk things we'd really like to see in _Dark Souls 2_:

*A New World*: As much as I love Lordran, I'd be ecstatic to see _Dark Souls 2_ take place in a new setting.

*Better Dual Wielding*: I like some things about dual wielding in _Dark Souls_, the fact that certain weapons can parry and that a few weapons have different abilities based on whether they're in the right or left hand. But it could be so much better. Currently dual wielding is clunky and primarily for challenge. There isn't a substantial increase in damage that would warrant not using a shield.

*More Balanced Weapons*: I like that there is a variety of viable weapons in _Dark Souls_, in fact I love that any weapon, except probably the broken sword hilt, is totally useable. I hate that there is a core group of weapons that are just flatly better than everything else. I'm all for challenge weapons, but they should be challenge weapons for their difficulty to use, not their lack of damage. Fists, Whips and Claws especially need some work.

*More Weapon Varieties*: Less swords, more hammers.

*More Varied Miracles*: Sorcery and Pyromancy were well handled, they had a variety of spell types with a variety of uses. Miracles really didn't, I'd like to see more debuffs and more team buffs. Miracles would be perfect for co-op play, and I'd like to see more done with the healer/buffer aspect of the spell type.

And the obvious one...

*Better Connectivity*: I'm not a computer expert, but multiplayer, while awesome and fun, is broken and in need of fixing.

and here are two that will never happen...

*Cross-Platform Play*: I think every game should have cross-platform multiplayer. What are we, savages? (No offense to you deprived out there) It's about time companies made the ability to connect with someone playing on a different platform a regular thing.

*The Ability to Play as a Lefty without Looking Silly*: Right now, playing a left handed character makes that character ridiculous. No, I don't want to block with my sword and punch with my shield, I just want my character to have the same dominant hand as I do.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

They started doing special dual wielding with the DLC weapons, namely the Tracers (Gold and Dark Silver) where the gold would have a special attack rather than a parry animation and the silver has a special poisoning attack.

Honestly works pretty well.

I'm sure we'll see more worlds outside of Lodran.

The DLC was almost entirely new, save for a reskinned (even if necessary) area and they've always managed to keep things fresh.  Ooacile was awesome.  

I do, really, though, want more weapon types.  Swords are hyper prevalent at the moment, so it'd be nice to see more polearms, hammers and axes.  Less conventional ones like the Whip and Flail would be awesome if used properly, but obviously if they're worth using, because the Whip isn't.

And I'd like armor to mean more.  They did make armor more useful in Dark Souls compared to Demon's, but it's still basically needing the <25% equip load to be able to survive PvP.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Velocity (Dec 13, 2012)

Always with the petitions. 

I think they'll wait and see how the Wii U doss first, seeing as how we'll be lucky to have Dark Souls II in our hands by this time next year. If the Wii U does as well as the Vita, as an example, they might not be too keen.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

No thanks.

I have a feeling FROM might be shooting for a next gen release, and since the WiiU is maybe slightly more powerful than the current batch of systems, I'm not feeling it.

Get your own games, WiiU.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2012)

dem casuals are asking for Dark Souls 2? are they being pretentious?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't think that's what pretentious means.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 13, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They started doing special dual wielding with the DLC weapons, namely the Tracers (Gold and Dark Silver) where the gold would have a special attack rather than a parry animation and the silver has a special poisoning attack.
> 
> Honestly works pretty well.
> 
> ...



I definitely enjoyed the cool interaction between gold and silver tracer, absolutely love the parrying dagger, but they're both remarkably less viable than a shield (speaking of shields the game needs more of them, more stuff like Bonewheel Shield and Crystal Ring Shield, I'm tired of just seeing the same 4 shields in pvp).

I don't want it to be outside of Lordran, I want Lordran to have no presence. And from what I've read it's entirely possible. I mean, I read somewhere that someone believed the only reason _Dark Souls_ wasn't _Demon Souls II_ was because of Sony's ownership of the _Demon's Souls_ license. Furthermore, in that same interview that had people pooping themselves in terror (myself included), the director mentioned it would be a much different story.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 13, 2012)

It's true; Sony owns the trademark for Demon's Souls.

I would like more shields, but with less 100% blocking power.  I mean, the Cleansing Greatshield was a step in the right direction--high across the board, but only 80% physical reduction, and it was fairly heavy .  Thankfully they nerfed the Eagle Shield, but the Black/Silver Knight shields are really the only shields you need, unless you plan on two handing and don't want to waste a ring slot on the Cloranthy Ring.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 14, 2012)

They should have named it Dark Souls 3, and just go from there.


----------



## Blaze (Dec 15, 2012)

Love the first game so I'm happy with this. Really hope they fix the multiplayer aspect of it.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 15, 2012)

The first screenshot of the game (crappy quality):



Also,what the upcoming Edge article says (posted by Crobar on GameFAQ):

*



			-This is the article source for the infamous "we want the skyrim audience" quote. To be perfectly clear, even though this was already known, this quote is from the writers of the article and not From Software.

-Huge leap in graphical quality. The game is compared to Watch Dogs and Star Wars 1313. Dynamic lighting and smoother animations all around.

-Hidetake Miyazaki, the director for Dark/Demon's souls, will not be directing the game and will only be lightly involved in the production. To be perfectly honest it basically seems like his name is there to be there- his involvement is mostly about getting the project started and occasionally checking in on it.

-The unknown nature of the games came from Miyazaki's interest in western fantasy/mythology and his relative inability to read the English text as a child, leaving him to fill in the blanks.

-Miyazaki was disappointed about having to patch Dark Souls, saying that they pushed the game out without being 100% complete. Dark Souls II will be complete when it launches.

-Server based PVP is back (yay!)

-The information about the directors for the game is worrying. Information is unclear whether or not Miyazaki willingly stepped down from the director's chair. Namco calls is a "company decision" and has this disturbing anecdote to share:

"For the IP to evolve and provide a new experience within the Dark Souls world the new wind from directors Shibuya and Tanimura is key to providing players with a brand new Dark Souls experience. In order to maintain expectations and satisfaction and the rewards players experience this was the time to bring in new characteristics and tastes of the directors for the series to continue evolving."

That **** sounds worrying to me. I could just be paranoid since this is one of the last bastions of hardcore gaming being released, but it sounds too much like PR bull ****.

-Miyazaki is working on a new game he can't talk about.

-Miyazaki is disappointed he doesn't have a greater role in Dark Souls II

-The Graphics are shockingly close to the trailer's quality

-According to Shibuya, one of the co-directors, the player's ability to parse meaning from subtle hints or clues will determine the difficulty of the game and the challenges that are there to experience.

-The map is roughly the same size, but has more content and more "areas of interest".

-The notion that Dark Souls needs to evolve was "common". Edge says not to expect a minor update.

-In designing map areas, the main concept was to create areas that had not been in either game.

-Talks of implementing a system that will let you reveal the clues you've learned over the course of the game (wut?)

-Shibuya talks about "limiting players options for the early portion of the game, making it simpler to understand new concepts. Then, after a certain amount of time has elapsed, they will suddenly experience the true dark souls experience". 

-The game is a direct sequel to Dark Souls, but will not take place in Lordran. It takes place in the same world, but in a different location.

-Time travel may play a part in the plot, and the "theme" of the game is "time" and "eras"

-Shibuya does not intend to change the controls.

-There may be slight awkwardness coming in from Dark Souls, but people should be able to adapt easily.

-Covenants will return, but be easier to understand

-Dark Souls II will be more straightforward and understandable in regards to gameplay and plot. Sibuya says he enjoyed the way Dark souls handled things, but he feels that there were elements so subtle that almost no one experienced them.

-The game has been in development since September of last year, and work on the patch/DSII was done simultaneously.

-The team for DSII is substantially bigger. The team for world construction is doubled in size, and people have been added in every other area as well. 

-The game is roughly 25% complete. Very unlikely to release in 2013.
		
Click to expand...

*
I hope they won't screw this up.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2012)

* -Server based PVP is back (yay!)

** -Shibuya does not intend to change the controls.*

* -Dark Souls II will be more straightforward and understandable in  regards to gameplay and plot. Sibuya says he enjoyed the way Dark souls  handled things, but he feels that there were elements so subtle that  almost no one experienced them.

*fucking sold


----------



## Velocity (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm actually kinda happy with this. There's a lot in Darkroot Garden alone that most people never even knew was there and how many Covenents did people not have a clue about? As an example, it would have been basically impossible to save Solaire if you didn't go online and find out about the hidden Covenent and the hidden shortcut that can only be unlocked by levelling that Covenent up. Many people didn't give up on Dark Souls because it was too difficult, but because there was no direction (how many people tried to tackle the Catacombs first or didn't even know there was a Lower Undead Burg?).

Admittedly, I liked the mysteriousness of the game and the fact that everyone kept finding new stuff and sharing it - but when did less ambiguity ever hurt anyone? As long as the game isn't easier, I don't mind them making it easier to work out where you're meant to go.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 15, 2012)

MORALITY SYSTEM


----------



## Gnome (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm okay with this. Just, not in the shallow vain of Fable plz.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 15, 2012)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> MORALITY SYSTEM



Hmm,at least the art design is godlike as usual.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 15, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I'm actually kinda happy with this. There's a lot in Darkroot Garden alone that most people never even knew was there and how many Covenents did people not have a clue about? As an example, it would have been basically impossible to save Solaire if you didn't go online and find out about the hidden Covenent and the hidden shortcut that can only be unlocked by levelling that Covenent up. Many people didn't give up on Dark Souls because it was too difficult, but because there was no direction (how many people tried to tackle the Catacombs first or didn't even know there was a Lower Undead Burg?).
> 
> Admittedly, I liked the mysteriousness of the game and the fact that everyone kept finding new stuff and sharing it - but when did less ambiguity ever hurt anyone? As long as the game isn't easier, I don't mind them making it easier to work out where you're meant to go.



I'm cool with it, like I've said before, if we have the same idea of straightforward.  Dark Souls _was_ too subtle in some regards, but I do not, and I cannot stress this not, _do not_ want something similar to 90% of RPGs right now.  I would be incredibly sad if they did.  It's one thing to make it easier to follow and glean information, and it's an entirely different one to eschew all subtlety and atmosphere and just smack the player over the head with the story, like Skyrim or an FPS.

The Souls games were all atmosphere (aside from great gameplay) and to lose that would lose a lot of what made the games so appealing.  

Other than that, most of it excites me (aside from Namco bumbling by bringing in two new directors), especially the fixes to the netcode and the more obvious and useful covenants.  I like what I'm seeing, honestly, and I'm more than hopeful for the game, but this isn't the first time I've been stung by promises of an amazing sequel.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 16, 2012)

Dark Souls definitely had its far share of things that seemed almost impossible to figure out on your own even if you played the game multiple times. If they want to improve on this in DkSII I'm fine with it. But if they want to just make everything obvious and tell you up front then I don't see whats gonna separate DkSII from all the other generic RPGs we have out there. I hope they remember what it is that has made DS and DkS so successful and stick to that rather then straying from it to try and appeal to a wider audience. 

In regards to that article its a shame that a snow area won't happen. I would have loved to see a DkS take on a snow level.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 16, 2012)

I know that a lot of people had a hard time finding the secrets, but that's what the ingenious message system is for.  With a little tweaking, I'm sure it would work perfectly.  The whole online component for the Souls games is so integrated and woven into the single player it's honestly a vital component, and one of the best parts of the game; I really hope they don't stifle that feeling of finding messages that lead you to a secret area.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 16, 2012)

I hope they keep the message system.

Amazing chest ahead.
Try Attacking.
Praise the Sun.

Idk why, but the fact that messages had to be as simple as they were, definitely has it's novelty.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 16, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> * -Server based PVP is back (yay!)
> 
> ** -Shibuya does not intend to change the controls.*
> 
> ...



I like the subtly...

So far a few things that have really got me worried

1.) In the interview he says "This is the main hero". Does that mean we arn't role playing anymore... but instead following an actual main character? Fuck that if that is true.

2.) He says he wants to give the players less options at the start... fuck that. I loved being plopped into Dark Souls and having tons of branching paths I could take. If I wanted to I could go and fight pinwheel in the catacombs, or if I had the key I could go to Blight Town. I don't want to be straight up told where to go.

3.) He has said multiple times he prefers a direct story rather than subtle... how direct are we talking here? Ceasless Discharge is a cool boss. You walk up to him and he doesn't attack you, nor does a boss healthbar appear. He only attacks you if you hit him first, or grab the robes. This is because the robes belong to his dead sister that he is watching over. Learning that after the fact is so amazing, but what if it went something like this...

- player walks into fog gate

Ceasless Discharge: I am watching over my sister. Touch her and you die

- player grabs the robes

- Ceasless Discharge attacks you


That would be sooooo stupid

4.) Miyazaki is no longer on the project... the Souls series is his baby. He is the mastermind behind it all. Don't tell me "oh, he's still a supervisor!". That means nothing, it only means he is responsible for making sure the team hits deadlines. He has nothing to do with the actual project, as quoted from himself. While he did hand pick these two new guys, I just don't see them being able to continue his legacy.



All of my negativism aside... I am still excited, and it's way too early to say this is going to be amazing or that it is going to crash and burn, but I am definitely going to be cautiously optimistic this time around... and my hype is nowhere near what it was with Dark Souls.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 16, 2012)

So, is this for next gen or current gen?


----------



## Badalight (Dec 16, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> So, is this for next gen or current gen?



They were asked this, and the producers didn't give an answer. It was being planned on a high end laptop and the graphics are apparently just as good if not better than Watch Dogs, which many people say is probably a next gen title.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2012)

And we don't have a release date yet right? If we don't...yeah, its probably next gen. 

And i heard new creators? That's fucking stupid man. I think From and Namco may just destroy their property


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 17, 2012)

I like how they state that the series needs "a new/fresh take on the series" and they are making a sequel. Such an obvious cop out to milk the fucking series dry of all its greatness.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 17, 2012)

You guys make From sound like EA.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 17, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> And we don't have a release date yet right? If we don't...yeah, its probably next gen.
> 
> And i heard new creators? That's fucking stupid man. I think From and Namco may just destroy their property



To be fair, they allowed Miyazaki to choose the people who replace him. Plus Miyazaki is working on his own game now, which will probably kick ass.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 17, 2012)

As far as I recall, didn't they say that Dark Souls II wouldn't be out next year? By 2014, when the game does come out, we should already have the PS4 and whateverthefucktheycallthenextXbox, so I'm expecting it to be a next gen game. Which is fine by me.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll be cautiously optimistic for this game, despite the change in directors and it being more accessible. I do like the designs though, and am a bit excited that they plan on not having it be in Lordran.

Also, it would be wonderful if this came out next gen. I mean, they could bring this out next year (unlikely) and have this be the PS3/XBOX360's swansong, but imagine how gorgeous this game would look in a brand new console.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 17, 2012)

They were saying how it looks like starwars 1313 and watchdogs in graphics..your not going to get that even with a PC port of a current gen game. Its gotta be next gen


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 17, 2012)

this is not up for debate it is for next gen


----------



## Badalight (Dec 18, 2012)

Velocity said:


> As far as I recall, didn't they say that Dark Souls II wouldn't be out next year? By 2014, when the game does come out, we should already have the PS4 and whateverthefucktheycallthenextXbox, so I'm expecting it to be a next gen game. Which is fine by me.



No... they specifically said do NOT expect this game in 2013, it won't happen. The team for Dark Souls 2 is TWICE the size of Dark Souls 1, and they are only 25% done after an entire year of working. (they started immediately after Dark Souls 1 was released).


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm fine with that.

We'll have a new engine on next gen (ha ha) hardware for the new game, and it'll be a system seller for me.  Damn Namco.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 19, 2012)

So this means Covenants aren't going to be half assed and an actual story? Not believing that at all.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah, it's looking pretty cool.

You'd probably hate it.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 19, 2012)

Never said that but let's see

Dragon Covenant Leader not saying shit to you, that's great story telling. It's not that hard to actually try and attempt a story.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

Maybe because he was a dragon?


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Never said that but let's see
> 
> Dragon Covenant Leader not saying shit to you, that's great story telling. It's not that hard to actually try and attempt a story.



Of course not.

Just like it's not hard to try to drive a car.

That doesn't mean that you're not going to end up dead, along with possibly a few other people.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2012)

I would just like to note that. In writing, it's just as important to know when to *not *write something, as much as it is to write something.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 19, 2012)

Showing, not telling, is a huge, massive, incredibly important,_ why don't you do this?_ technique that is rarely used and almost always recommended.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 19, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Just like it's not hard to try to drive a car.
> 
> That doesn't mean that you're not going to end up dead, along with possibly a few other people.



What the fuck?


----------



## Badalight (Dec 20, 2012)

The story of Dark Souls is lack luster, there really isn't a lot to it.

However, the story telling of it all is so beautifully done that it becomes fantastic. It makes the world seem huge and interesting. There is no reason for your character to be fed all of the information of the world unless you search out for it yourself. It's like a puzzle you have to solve; after-all your character seems to have been locked away and you're essentially going into the world blind player wise and character wise.

I really like the subtle aspect of it, so even if Dark Souls 2 becomes a little more direct, I hope it's not "in your face". Miyazaki was inspired to create Demons Souls and Dark Souls based off of his childhood; when he was interested in western fantasy literature but his english ability only allowed him to understand maybe 20% of the text, so he had to fill in the blanks on his own.

A game with no concrete answers and one where players must draw their own conclusions or work together to discover everything in the world. Such a great fucking idea and executed incredibly well. I'm not sure what a Dark Souls game would even be without that aspect.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2012)

Should I get Dark Souls? I have the opportunity. Or does it suck?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

It doesn't suck

Get it.

It lacks dialogue

so it lacks pretentiousness.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sure plenty of things can be pretentious without dialogue.

But yeah, I think I'll be getting it. Long overdue and it's top of the list of games currently out that I have not played yet (though admittedly still want to blow myself on ACIII just for that American Revolution setting... even though the ending was worse than ME3's).

I was just looking for validation.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Should I get Dark Souls? I have the opportunity. Or does it suck?



It only sucks if you suck.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, I do suck... so I guess that imagines it must be the worst game ever using that comparison.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah. That's pretty much the gist of it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

Krory said:


> Well, I do suck... so I guess that imagines it must be the worst game ever using that comparison.



Did I ever tell you, the definition of insanity?


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Personally i love lore as supplement to gameplay of a videogame.
> And i especially love to have my logic challenged.
> 
> Like use my brain to fill in the lines.



i believe portal 1&2 are just the games for you so i will recommend it...for you.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

Play it, Krors.

The director himself said that he is awful at video games, and that the game was playable enough for him.  Make sure you're online if at all possible; a large portion of the game is community based, and not just for PvP.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah

it's more

PkP


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

SL1 Darkwraiths.

I want to do it, though, and not to twink, either.   They have the guides to make the game more interesting, like being in full Darkwraight armor, with the Dark Hand that sword, and then acting like an NPC.  Looks fun ass hell.

Then you can do the fun spoof invasions, too.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2012)

I hate doing stuff online. That's why I almost never get multiplayer games. I fucking hate people, I want them all to fucking die.

So is it a situation where different playstyles are actually feasible or by the end are you basically going to be fucked if you don't go with the one "right" playstyle?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

You can play however the fuck you like.

you're going to die a lot regardless.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2012)

Well of course, every game tells you "Play the way you want!"

But 90% of them halfway through turn in to, "But if you didn't play this specific way, you're fucked. You might as well start over now. Because it's literally impossible to beat it right now. So yeah. Sucks."


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

You can't lose, and you can literally level yourself into oblivion and plow through the entire game.  A lot of the fun comes from beating things at just the right level, or even lower.

The online doesn't necessarily mean direct interaction with people, either.  Most of it involves the message system that is quite awesome and quite tied to an internet connection.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2012)

So could have just as much being a roguey-thiefy type (assuming there's such a thing) as a magical type as a big hulking mothafucka' with a hammer?

Regardless, I'll be getting it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2012)

yes.

If you're roguing though

best get good at back stabbing.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

The game boils down to pattern recognition and patience at the simplest.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

The only really not viable build I thin would be pure magic, because you need certain physical abilities, like rolling and melee weapons, in order to progress without making yourself insane.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2012)

Fair enough.


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 20, 2012)

You can play as a fireball wielding (pyromancy) ninja with a Katana or a Holy Paladin, complete with healing spells, blessed shield and shiny armor, or a muscle bound barbarian with a giant hammer who throws toxin around, of you can play heavily armored mage who uses magic make your weapons more deadly as well as throwing magic missiles everywhere.

There are no real classes in Dark Souls.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 20, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You can play as a fireball wielding (pyromancy) ninja with a Katana or a Holy Paladin, complete with healing spells, blessed shield and shiny armor, or a muscle bound barbarian with a giant hammer who throws toxin around, of you can play heavily armored mage who uses magic make your weapons more deadly as well as throwing magic missiles everywhere.
> 
> There are no real classes in Dark Souls.



I made a class called "Shorty", inspired by this video:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZFLieRl6MI[/YOUTUBE]

CLASS : Shorty
IN-GAME class: Thief

Back stab + thiefs ring.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 20, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I made a class called "Shorty", inspired by this video:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZFLieRl6MI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> CLASS : Shorty
> ...



hahahaha. I remember this movie. Nice class


----------



## Wicked (Dec 20, 2012)

Shorty was the biggest pothead


----------



## Lamb (Dec 21, 2012)

The next game is gonna have a dude or dudes in chariots. Fuck yes.


----------



## Jing (Dec 21, 2012)

Concept art looks cool.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velocity (Dec 21, 2012)

In Dark Souls, my character uses both Miracles and Sorceries - but they also have enormous dexterity and stamina, so it's just as easy for me to buff their Silver Knight Straight Sword and plow into the enemy if magic isn't cutting it.

Obviously you'll never stop getting Havel's/Zweihander/DarkWoodGrainRing invading your game but, by now, they should be quite easy to wipe the floor with.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 21, 2012)

Best design is by far the chariot with the undead 2 headed horse but this one looks straight out of Dead Space:


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 21, 2012)

I wonder if they're going more of the horror aspects along the lines of what Demon's Souls did.

I'm not just talking about the Tower of Latria, either.  The overall feeling of the game was very Silent Hill 2, in a good way; the isolation and quiet, crumbling worlds coupled with things that want to kill you is really, really effective.   I would love to see that make a comeback in II.

Also more hammers and polearms.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 22, 2012)

Please be a good game


----------



## Wicked (Dec 22, 2012)

Badalight said:


> Please be a good game



The gameplay will be a slight improvement but the plot will suck.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 22, 2012)

Because a good plot is what everyone is looking for in the next Dark Souls game.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Because a good plot is what everyone is looking for in the next Dark Souls game.



Damn straight!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Because a good plot is what everyone is looking for in the next Dark Souls game.


It's the first thing they whine about when you even mention thinking of adding an easy mode to the game.


----------



## Badalight (Dec 22, 2012)

The plots in Demons Souls and Dark Souls weren't good, but they were told brilliantly. That's what I want, but it seems like the new direction is going to change that.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2012)

Badalight said:


> I like the subtly...
> 
> So far a few things that have really got me worried
> 
> 1.) In the interview he says "This is the main hero". Does that mean we arn't role playing anymore... but instead following an actual main character? Fuck that if that is true.



I don't mind this. Some have speculated, that we might be playing as Gywn's first born.



Badalight said:


> 4.) Miyazaki is no longer on the project... the Souls series is his baby. He is the mastermind behind it all. Don't tell me "oh, he's still a supervisor!". That means nothing, it only means he is responsible for making sure the team hits deadlines. He has nothing to do with the actual project, as quoted from himself. While he did hand pick these two new guys, I just don't see them being able to continue his legacy.



This worries me as well.



Badalight said:


> The plots in Demons Souls and Dark Souls weren't good, but they were told brilliantly. That's what I want, but it seems like the new direction is going to change that.



I think Dark Souls plot was considerably better and wasn't as simple as DeS; though they were all pretty straightforward when you think about, at least the main plot.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

Solaire was obviously the first born.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Because a good plot is what everyone is looking for in the next Dark Souls game.



It wouldn't hurt if they made a good plot and everything else stayed just as good.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2012)

What Nightmares are made of

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMwvQbqLIGs&playnext=1&list=PL2F07689F9AE86252[/YOUTUBE]



Gnome said:


> It wouldn't hurt if they made a good plot and everything else stayed just as good.



Crazy idea, right?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

lolbasilisks


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Crazy idea, right?



FROM Software should hire me.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2012)

Jolly cooperation without the paycheck........and the asian whores.


----------



## Wicked (Dec 22, 2012)

Badalight said:


> The plots in Demons Souls and Dark Souls weren't good, *but they were told brilliantly.* That's what I want, but it seems like the new direction is going to change that.




:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Jolly cooperation without the paycheck........and the asian whores.



If only I could be so grossly incandescent.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2012)

Wicked said:


> :rofl :rofl :rofl





Now get out




Gnome said:


> If only I could be so grossly incandescent.



Umbasa


----------



## Gnome (Dec 22, 2012)

Yay story telling.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 22, 2012)

Those tits were all the plot you needed.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2012)

Multiple plot endings

Deep shit



Too dark for my soul


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yay story telling.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IEGhiK0xTPo[/YOUTUBE]
I heard it compared to dark souls


----------



## Buskuv (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't know why.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 23, 2012)

Played Demon Souls today. Started a priest character.

While venturing down the stonefang tunnels i used telescopes to observes lots of humans dead corpses being "stapled" to the wall with spiderweb.

As i got closer the boss the more i saw.



At same time i thought "I wonder how it was when this huge Spider ran loose on sane miners".


We're talking about a demonic spider much dangerous than this one:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA0ffVBw584[/YOUTUBE]



And lol at how Firelink shrine soundtrack seems to be similar to Maiden in Black soundtrack (Especially Background musics).
The big difference is that DeS music has silence pauses, where as Fire link doesn't.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 2, 2013)

For you witless giggas quaking in their pants


----------



## Id (Jan 3, 2013)

My soul is ready! :33


----------



## Id (Jan 3, 2013)

Badalight said:


> The story of Dark Souls is lack luster, there really isn't a lot to it.
> 
> However, the story telling of it all is so beautifully done that it becomes fantastic. It makes the world seem huge and interesting. There is no reason for your character to be fed all of the information of the world unless you search out for it yourself. It's like a puzzle you have to solve; after-all your character seems to have been locked away and you're essentially going into the world blind player wise and character wise.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this, but even digging into the plot on your own. It still felt scarce, and cryptic.



Smaug said:


> I'm fine with that.
> 
> We'll have a new engine on next gen (ha ha) hardware for the new game, and it'll be a system seller for me.  Damn Namco.



And by next generation release, that also means Maxwell architecture for the PC. :33


----------



## Slice (Jan 3, 2013)

I got the Prepare to Die edition of the first one just recently and started it a few days ago.

I have never played a game that has left me this tense, after a while my palms are sweating and my arm muscles hurt because i am sitting way too stiff. It lives up to its name.

I love it.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

Id said:


> I agree with most of this, but even digging into the plot on your own. It still felt scarce, and cryptic.



Pretty much this. You hardly knew what was going on or, if anything, there wasn't enough. You didn't get to know much about Solaire unless you had his armor or the lore book. Also, the characters, while they had backstory, were just there. They need more interaction or more voice. Should I expect even the 4 knights (besides wasp lady) to just not talk to me even once?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2013)

Slice said:


> I got the Prepare to Die edition of the first one just recently and started it a few days ago.
> 
> I have never played a game that has left me this tense, after a while my palms are sweating and my arm muscles hurt because i am sitting way too stiff. It lives up to its name.
> 
> I love it.



Those fucking mages have massive damage.

Manus is also probably the new Flamelurker.  The battle is just insane, and I'm amazed by the people trying to do SL1 runs on the DLC, because that shit is bananas.  

Every boss in the DLC is great, though, and 2 of them are on the level of Ornstein and Smough.  The whole thing is awesome and a prime example of how to do DLC, and I didn't even regret paying for it once.

As for the story issues above, I'd still rather they played it safe and kept it cryptic and sparse than go full Skyrim or Dragon Age on us, because most of the interesting parts of Dark Souls are in how it's told, rather than what it is.  I don't really want exposition, and if they can follow a more "show, don't tell" approach and still have it be a little too hard to follow at times, I'm much more fine with that than I am on the opposite side of the coin.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2013)

Im sorry but telling the story like you're reading 1984 doesnt make it better in a different kind of way.

Quit the artsy fartsy act , that crap will not fly because its just stupid and pointless

that kind of vague approach doesnt make it unique. You arent a bloody  archaeologist.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Im sorry but telling the story like you're reading 1984 doesnt make it better in a different kind of way.
> 
> Quit the artsy fartsy act , that crap will not fly because its just stupid and pointless
> 
> that kind of vague approach doesnt make it unique. You arent a bloody  archaeologist.



Whoa there, chief.

I like it, and apparently so do a great deal of people.  Guess it's gonna fly after all, huh?  It has nothing to do with hipster nonsense or pretentiousness--it's a different way to tell the story and a welcome departure from the exposition dumps we get from most games.  I'd hate to see it go.  

I'm not opposed to a more interesting story, because Dark Souls, at its core, is an incredibly simple, cliched story, but a 180 in the storytelling would be a massive turn off.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Im sorry but telling the story like you're reading 1984 doesnt make it better in a different kind of way.
> 
> Quit the artsy fartsy act , that crap will not fly because its just stupid and pointless
> 
> that kind of vague approach doesnt make it unique. You arent a bloody  archaeologist.



So a focus on atmosphere as opposed to dialogue and exposition = Artsy fartsy?

lol.


----------



## 115 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nothing gave me more trouble in Dark Souls than those two enemies outside the tower, constantly shooting arrows down upon me as I was trying to climb up that tiny archway. I died so many times... 

Got the prepare to die edition a few days ago as well, haven't put it in yet though, been busy with other games. I'll hopefully get around to it tomorrow.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2013)

Did you not understand what Smaug is saying?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2013)

115 said:


> Nothing gave me more trouble in Dark Souls than those two enemies outside the tower, constantly shooting arrows down upon me as I was trying to climb up that tiny archway. I died so many times...
> 
> Got the prepare to die edition a few days ago as well, haven't put it in yet though, been busy with other games. I'll hopefully get around to it tomorrow.



Dose skeletons near the firelink.

I muscled through them on my first playthrough as a bandit, solely through riposte and backstabs, and it took me forever.  I think I went there right after you get dropped off by the Raven.  I also got my shit slapped.  Good times.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2013)

Still amazes me that atlus is still doing shit for Demon's Soul but at least they haven't forgotten how good the game was and still is.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 3, 2013)

Mhmm.

Well lets not get cute with it shall we.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2013)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Still amazes me that atlus is still doing shit for Demon's Soul but at least they haven't forgotten how good the game was and still is.





Pure black, all day every day.

Satsuki is going to fuck you up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Pure black, all day every day.
> 
> Satsuki is going to fuck you up.



I remember fucking Satsuki up with my fire spells, good times.

Well, at least you can get the Dragon Bone Smasher.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, and the Executioner set in 1-1.

How many people would go down there and die?


----------



## Slice (Jan 3, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Dose skeletons near the firelink



"Just chilling around the starting town"

"oh look a graveyard"

"nice, some skeletons! Looks like a bunch of easy XP"

"MY GOD; WHAT THE HELL IS UP WITH THOSE GUYS! RUN! RUN! RUN DAMNIT!"

*You Died*




Perfectly prepares you for the things to come.


----------



## Id (Jan 4, 2013)

115 said:


> Nothing gave me more trouble in Dark Souls than those two enemies outside the tower, constantly shooting arrows down upon me as I was trying to climb up that tiny archway. I died so many times...
> 
> Got the prepare to die edition a few days ago as well, haven't put it in yet though, been busy with other games. I'll hopefully get around to it tomorrow.



I honestly do not remember how the fuck I got through those Knights. That fucker shoot me down down at least 15 times.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 4, 2013)

Slice said:


> "Just chilling around the starting town"
> 
> "oh look a graveyard"
> 
> ...



I beat the game offline, pre-patch.

Let me tell_ you_ about perseverance....


----------



## tgre (Jan 4, 2013)

Started a brand new game. I was keen to make a battle-worthy character since my NG+ character had alot of souls sprinkled into useless stats (my first playthrough). And I had realised how I could properly tweak my character and spend my levels wisely

>still get fucking raped in the catacombs
>even with Astora's sword

fuck this shit with a rake

early game/mid game those skeletons are a fucking pest. As soon as they lock you in with bleeding, you're done. I just put my controller down and watch as I'm stun-locked into death

fucking hate skeletons.

So fucking annoying.


----------



## tgre (Jan 4, 2013)

Also on-topic for this thread

I know I'm like fucking a month late

but I've been creaming my pants since then

and will continue to do so until the release where I will climax and die from loss of bodily fluids.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2013)

Smaug said:


> I beat the game offline, pre-patch.
> 
> Let me tell_ you_ about perseverance....



Knows what's up

Knows those dragon asses

Those endless dragon asses.


----------



## tgre (Jan 4, 2013)

Also any lore-freaks in here?

like regarding the entire souls period

I don't have much experience with Demon Souls but I pretty much made it my mission to atleast try and unravel Dark Souls as much as I can. Neglecting a good portion of uni while I was at it (thank god I passed, curse you DS).

I was talking to Boskov/Andy/Smaug a while back but I wasn't entirely sure about NF's DS community since I never gave you guys the chance to welcome me into your hearts


----------



## Badalight (Jan 4, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Started a brand new game. I was keen to make a battle-worthy character since my NG+ character had alot of souls sprinkled into useless stats (my first playthrough). And I had realised how I could properly tweak my character and spend my levels wisely
> 
> >still get fucking raped in the catacombs
> >even with Astora's sword
> ...



You think that's bad? Be like me, and do Catacombs early in the game (before sen's fortress). Do it pre-patch. Do it after only leveling up strength and nothing else, and also do it without a holy weapon - so the skeletons don't stay dead :amazed

You don't know hell.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2013)

pfft catacombs.

Cave of the Giants for pussies.


----------



## tgre (Jan 4, 2013)

nah catacombs early game is pretty shitty

alot of people were telling me that Blighttown early-game was hard but compared to Catacombs... that's a fucking cakewalk

That bonewheel yard man

dat fucking bonewheel yard

my jimmies were well and truly rustled.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2013)

The wheel skeletons really were the only part I ever had a problem with

And I got through it my 3rd time in.

Only real problem I ever have with Catacombs now is if I'm rushing and don't take my time.

Hardest early area would probably be the hydra for me. If only because of how it's hard to gauge those water blasts while fighting golems.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 4, 2013)

Since Demons is coming to PSN, Dark souls needs to as well.


----------



## tgre (Jan 5, 2013)

zenieth said:


> The wheel skeletons really were the only part I ever had a problem with
> 
> And I got through it my 3rd time in.
> 
> ...



I've.beaten this early game with relative ease. I just let the hydra kill all the golems for me haha. The hydra itself is a cinch.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 5, 2013)

zenieth said:


> pfft catacombs.
> 
> Cave of the Giants for pussies.



Catacombs pre-patch, early in the game, after spending your souls unwisely and not having a holy weapon = fucking retarded. I didn't know know those fuckin skeletons kept coming back to life. I had to kick every single one of them off the ledge.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2013)

Cave of the Giants isn't that bad, all I did was run and not stop.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah I played this game offline pre patch too. I got to 80lvl, farmin up, ps3 broke, im sad, cant play it

someone donate me a ps3 plzzzzz


----------



## zenieth (Jan 5, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Catacombs pre-patch, early in the game, after spending your souls unwisely and not having a holy weapon = fucking retarded. I didn't know know those fuckin skeletons kept coming back to life. I had to kick every single one of them off the ledge.



I meant prepatch as well.

I was rather miffed they gave souls.


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

This game is awesome 


I just beat the 4 Kings (first playthrough). Was pretty hard (hated New Londo in general because so fucking spooky ), actually had to switch my usual strategy around of being agile as fuck and rolling around and taking my time because of those damn guys spawning so quickly. So I just put on Havel's and two-handed my weapon and went to town.
And now I'm a darkwraith (only thing I wiki'd beforehand was the covenants and what they did and how you could join them, darkwraiths sounded coolest so I knew not to speak with Frampt)

I'm now level 50, which is a good level I believe for invading in Anor Londo, right?


----------



## tgre (Jan 5, 2013)

I didn't mind new Londo only because lost izalith is probably the most frustrating area in the game. Also the four kings boss fight was really fun as oppose to bed of chaos which made me want to neck myself over and over again.

First time I vsed bed of chaos I went in as a human with 5 soft humanity and 100k+ souls.

I don't think ever felt more depressed than when I had unsuccessfully recovered my souls.Fucking izalith man.


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

Haven't been there yet, still need to get all 3 other Lord Souls other than the 4kids



Spent all night invading people in Anor Londo
NG+ people are terror D:

Had some fun fights, some rapes given and some rapes received

love this game <3


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 5, 2013)

Started a couple of days back. I'm at Blighttown. Brilliant game.

The online functions are neat.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2013)

Bed of Chaos is the only boss that I actually think is pure shit. Oh, I'm not actually going to hit you, just swing my arms around and push you into this goddamn hole, then you'll just have to repeatedly run back until you get lucky.


----------



## tgre (Jan 5, 2013)

Does everyone have different ways to tackle to lordvessels?

I usually end up tackling Lost Izalith first because I fucking hate Bed of Chaos and then go ahead and tackle Nito (after Lost Izalith, Cave of Giants becomes a fucking joke and I just use it to grind like a friend). I usually leave either Archives or New Londo until the end. I love facing the 4kings but I love the feel of the archives more... even if all the crystal shit wears a little thin.

Also NG+ Ornstein and Smough

kill me fucking now. Just stick a stake through my head, seriously.

Thank god for short load times. Since I probably saw that screen the most during OrnSmough.


----------



## Didi (Jan 5, 2013)

I dunno, it's my first playthrough lol


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2013)

Seath is kind of a joke if you know what you're doing so I do him first. Then I do Gravelord, followed by 4 kings. Save Bed of Chaos for last because fuck that guy.


----------



## tgre (Jan 5, 2013)

Seath scared the shit out of my and killed my ass really easily the first time I played against him

then I'm like: "lol, he's actually not that hard" and ended up wearing the paladin's set (high curse resist) and let him stun himself by taking out his own crystal

proceeded to grab his tail and beat him to death all while running in circles

not a single estus was used.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 5, 2013)

I soloed Seath so hard

So hard.

all day

everyday


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 5, 2013)

Seath is a bitch.

Though, curse meters ran mighty high pre patch.  Oh my god.  All dose frozen corpses in his lair.

LMAO4KINGS is probably the most annoying for me, so I usually just DPS the shit out of them and hope for the best.  Bed of Chaos isn't super bad for me.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 5, 2013)

Bed of Chaos is probably the least aggravating boss to fight but the one that'll kill you the most.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't remember the last time I killed Seath in my own world. I usually keep him alive and spend all the time post-Lordvessel in Duke's co-op and invading. Duke's is easily my favorite of the late game areas.

That said, when I do complete it, I usually do Seath, Four Kings, Bed of Chaos, then Gravelord Nito.

I like to do Tomb of the Giants fairly quick, so I try to be somewhat over leveled. Bed of Chaos is annoying, but I mostly put it off because I hate going through Demon Ruins and Lost Izalith as both areas are exceedingly tedious.

As for Seath, I've never been able to stun him and usually don't try for the tail, but when I do, the guy who summoned me doesn't dodge Seath's tail stomp and dies.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 6, 2013)

I usually go Seath, Bed of Chaos, Nito, 4 Kings.

Seath and Bed of Chaos are interchangeable in my opinion, Bed of Chaos if I want to get that shitty boss battle over with and Seath if I want the area done with, as I'm not a big fan of Duke's Archives.

Nito is usually next, mainly because I love trolling and invading people in Catacombs and Tomb of the Giants. You can't imagine how many people I've trolled on those moveable bridges. So much hate! 

Tomb of the Giants is actually a fun place to PvP for me, despite the darkness. You can also easily tell who are the new people from the experienced dudes, so if it's a noob I try to let the fight last as long as possible, and if it's an experienced guy I always expect a good fight.

4 Kings last because I like the boss battle the most out of all four. I also go here for co-op, but the last few times I played it took longer than normal for me to get summoned.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

lol at using bridges in Catacombs.


----------



## Id (Jan 6, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I soloed Seath so hard
> 
> So hard.
> 
> ...



Beating Seath was easy. Its getting that damn tail, you cant complete that melee mage class without that moonlight sword.


I would say the 4 Kings, and Ornstein and Smough are the toughest boss.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

I was kinda overleveled and tanked up literally like Havel when I took on the 4 kings so all I did was literally circle + mash

I beat them down so fucking hard that I even had time to throw in a few taunts between each king spawning

I didn't find the fight all that hard but I'm also aware that the four kings is one of the boss fights where alot of people like to challenge themselves on.

I've once down it with no armor (had to rely solely on dodge). As a result I died like a bajillion times but I became a master at dodge-rolling without the DWGR.


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2013)

I reached Blighttown at level 37 after a surprisingly easy time in the depths (as a Pyromancy / sword and shield build). Gaping Dragon was crazy easy because he moves soooo slow.
In Blighttown i'm now back to being extra cautious doing one enemy at the time.

I dont get how people do this with level 20 - let alone _reach_ the area at this level - do they just run past everything?


----------



## Akuma (Jan 6, 2013)

Slice said:


> I reached Blighttown at level 37 after a surprisingly easy time in the depths (as a Pyromancy / sword and shield build). Gaping Dragon was crazy easy because he moves soooo slow.
> In Blighttown i'm now back to being extra cautious doing one enemy at the time.
> 
> I dont get how people do this with level 20 - let alone _reach_ the area at this level - do they just run past everything?



SL 1 Playthrough.


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah i know its possible to beat the game at insanely low levels, but 20 in Blighttown that implies there is _some_ leveling going on and when ou don't skip half of the content you should be higher. It just sounds strange.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

no, people can do it at SL1... its just find the right combination of items and being fairly proficient with dodge/parry to the point of enemies/bosses shouldnt be able to hit you.

by endgame, you'll die alot but at SL1, you shouldn't really expect to get hit by anything at all.

Also master key is your friend early game.

---

my first ever playthrough was as a Pyro

by the time I got to the stage where I had to acquire the lordvessels, I found that having Pyromancy instead of a shield on my off-hand was incredibly vexing and frustrating to have

Haven't really used magic/pyro ever since. But Ive seen people rape with both (especially abusers of PW pyro).

Wish I worked at being a sorcerer more


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

Slice said:


> I reached Blighttown at level 37 after a surprisingly easy time in the depths (as a Pyromancy / sword and shield build). Gaping Dragon was crazy easy because he moves soooo slow.
> In Blighttown i'm now back to being extra cautious doing one enemy at the time.
> 
> I dont get how people do this with level 20 - let alone _reach_ the area at this level - do they just run past everything?



wtf that's high as fuck


And this is coming from a guy still on his first playthrough


I think I was 17 when I beat Capra, then gained 2 levels so I did depths at around 20, probably leveled up a little bit but not much



Gaping Dragon can take a long while because he has so much hp but all his shit is so easy to avoid, one of the easiest bosses I've encountered so far


So I think I was 25-30 doing blighttown
I think I was 40 after I completed moonlight butterfly, Sif and sen's fortress, so yeah sounds about right



also why would you need to run past enemies to get there? Blighttown has no hard enemies, just annoying ones (fucking blowdart guys), and the main challenge is just the layout of the whole place. The enemies themself are pushover, just slightly stronger hollows. And the big guys are soooooo slow and thus easily backstabbed.

and the depths only has rats, blobs and the frogs, all of which are easy as well. Just gotta be careful around the frogs but if you see a black cloud and consequently a meter with a motherfucking SKULL on it filling up, and your first reflex is not to get the fuck out of it, then you might have to consider a different hobby lol.



though someone said something about curse meters filling up way faster in the past so idk, but still


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> wtf that's high as fuck
> 
> 
> And this is coming from a guy still on his first playthrough
> ...



My problem is that i sometimes just have an hour or so to play so i go through areas again to practice trying to reach a boss. That levels you up quite fast.

The sewers were especially terrible because my sense of direction sucks so hard i replayed it way more often than i should have getting lost all over again and again. 

I was around 28 or so when i finally beat the Capra Demon, i was raped hard several times and then just overleveld. Couldnt manage to get rid of those dogs fast enough with the pyromancy so i pumped some points into endurance, vitality and strength to melee them quicker.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

I got raped so many times by Capra... until I figured out to walk slightly to the right side first, roll at the right moment, then rush up the stairs and hope the dogs get there first so you can kill them. If Capra gets there first, jump off, see if you can get a dog, otherwise wait for Capra to drop off then run up the stairs again, rinse and repeat until the dogs are dead. And then the fight is pretty much over because Capra himself is piss easy, it's just the dogs and the fucking tiny space that make it so difficult.

but yeah depths were confusing and labyrinthlike as fuck


also, this is me atm

*Spoiler*: __ 








BALLER AS FUCK 
and still fastrolling cuz of havel's ring


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2013)

Slice said:


> I reached Blighttown at level 37 after a surprisingly easy time in the depths (as a Pyromancy / sword and shield build). Gaping Dragon was crazy easy because he moves soooo slow.
> In Blighttown i'm now back to being extra cautious doing one enemy at the time.
> 
> I dont get how people do this with level 20 - let alone _reach_ the area at this level - do they just run past everything?



If you take the Master Key, you bypass 90% of Blighttown, all of the Depths and Capra. Also, once you've played a lot, it's easy to do Blighttown without ever leveling. There are some quick item runs, like farming purple moss and getting the Rusted Iron Ring that can be easily done before doing Blighttown and make Blighttown a cakewalk. And yes, you do just run past everything in Blighttown, none of the spawns are worth much (except the titanite farming, but that's easy), but the boss is both moderately easy and gives a huge payoff. Plus, Blighttown is one of the most fun places to co-op and pvp early game, so people try to stick to lower levels so as to be able to do so.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2013)

You can amass ridiculous souls if you help with the Gaping Dragon, and tons of Darkwraith newbs try out their orbs in the Depths.  And twinks, but not as much anymore.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

After a certain point I find myself amassing more souls than I know what to do with.

Regularly i find myself with 1 billion and I think "The fuck can I use this for?"


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2013)

Smaug said:


> You can amass ridiculous souls if you help with the Gaping Dragon, and tons of Darkwraith newbs try out their orbs in the Depths.  And twinks, but not as much anymore.



Honestly, I rarely see invasions, admittedly I'm usually really low level there. I think most people have begun to realize that the only reason to go to the Depths is to get the Large Ember, and that's right at the beginning. That said, Gaping is so much fun to co-op, especially when you have a host who heard about how Gaping takes more damage if hit on the head and is going all in.



zenieth said:


> After a certain point I find myself amassing more souls than I know what to do with.
> 
> Regularly i find myself with 1 billion and I think "The fuck can I use this for?"



Whenever I have a lot of souls and no idea what to do with them, aka I'm not leveling up, I go on a shopping spree. Shards are more useful than souls that I'm gonna be paranoid about losing. Also, restocking poison arrows and upgrading everything that might be of use some day, and it's fairly easy to successfully bankrupt yourself that way.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

Low level.

Go to church beneath the gargoyles.

You'll see invasions

all day, every day.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, first two times that I was invades was both in the parish


Also, I'm a darkwraith myself. I'm level 50. Besides Anor Londo, what are good places to invade?


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Low level.
> 
> Go to church beneath the gargoyles.
> 
> ...



Well yeah. You'll see that at any level, usually Level 1 Darkwraiths who went through all of the effort of getting the Red Eye Orb and now are taking advantage of it. It's really hard to not get invaded in the Parish and Undead Burg. But it's usually hilarious cuz it turns into every invaders first gank since everyone and their mom co-ops the shit out of that place.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

If you're a dueling kinda guy, go to The kiln.

If you were a gravelord I'd say set up shop in painted world.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Yeah, first two times that I was invades was both in the parish
> 
> 
> Also, I'm a darkwraith myself. I'm level 50. Besides Anor Londo, what are good places to invade?



I'd think you'd be a little over levelled for Anor Londo at 50, but for maximum dickitude the obvious choices are Catacombs and Tomb of the Giants. For duels, Duke's Archive and to be surprising Lost Izalith.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

Nobody wants to be in Lost Izalith.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

Lamb said:


> I'd think you'd be a little over levelled for Anor Londo at 50, but for maximum dickitude the obvious choices are Catacombs and Tomb of the Giants. For duels, Duke's Archive and to be surprising Lost Izalith.



Hmm, I got good traffic in Anor Londo last night, usually only 1 or 2 tries of using the orb.

It's -10% and upwards right, so I invade 45 and higher

45 seems like the level people are at in AL. I was 50 when I beat O&S


But yeah I'll try those other places as well, if I'm good enough to clear them myself first at lvl 50


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Nobody wants to be in Lost Izalith.



It's the only place I've never been invaded in. I don't know why. It has a nice environmental hazard, so if you invade and your prey isn't on the primary structure yet they are gimped one ring slot. The enemies are easy to kill, but annoyingly numerous, all of which is perfect for invaders.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't go to Izalith if you're not killing Bed of Chaos.

There's nothing there.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

Lamb said:


> It's the only place I've never been invaded in. I don't know why. It has a nice environmental hazard, so if you invade and your prey isn't on the primary structure yet they are gimped one ring slot. The enemies are easy to kill, but annoyingly numerous, all of which is perfect for invaders.





zenieth said:


> Don't go to Izalith if you're not killing Bed of Chaos.
> 
> *There's nothing there.*



There's your answer.

It's like the lower burg. No reason for anyone to stick around.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh... The memories of using Force on people trying to get through the Catacombs and Tomb of the Giants... Good times, good times...


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2013)

Didi said:


> Hmm, I got good traffic in Anor Londo last night, usually only 1 or 2 tries of using the orb.
> 
> It's -10% and upwards right, so I invade 45 and higher
> 
> ...



I admit, I don't remember the level breakdowns. XP

Catacombs is perfect, because you'll be super over levelled for it and the boss dies in two hits, but everyone goes through it on their way to Tomb of the Giants. That said, if you invade Catacombs, people will send angry messages. Just remember, fuck with bridges, hang out with Bonewheels and spam "Well, What is it?".

Tomb is hard, it's in my opinion the hardest area in the game, because of giant skeleton dogs which can break any poise and one hit kill anyone. But those make it great for annoying invasions since it's also pitch black and your opponent will either hear you before they ever see you, or will be sacrificing a shield for a lantern. That said, since it's so dark, you should probably spend some time figuring out the paths before invading, otherwise you'll just die. 

Oh and Painted World is also really good all purpose mid level invasion co-op area.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

Painted world is gravelord heaven.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Don't go to Izalith if you're not killing Bed of Chaos.
> 
> There's nothing there.





zenieth said:


> There's your answer.
> 
> It's like the lower burg. No reason for anyone to stick around.



Except Lost Zalith has the only Red Titanite Chunk and Slab farming area. Two storyline quests. A respawning titanite demon, and a boss that will most likely repeatedly kill you keeping you there for a bit. It just seems ripe for annoying invades.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

Lamb said:


> Except Lost Zalith *has the only Red Titanite Chunk and Slab farming area. *



Kiln



> Two storyline quests.



One of which is right in front of the Boss and unbelievably easy, the other also taking no time at all. And both far and away from the annoying areas.



> A respawning titanite demon,



In an area that completely forsakes all the advantages you mentioned, not counting it's right between two zones.



> and a boss that will most likely repeatedly kill you keeping you there for a bit. It just seems ripe for annoying invades.



By the time you reach BoC every annoyance before hand is cleared and more often than not you won't need to go far to get to it.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah, I got invaded for the first time yesterday at the Parish. Just about to enter the fog gate and it  happened. =[  Then after I beat the Gargoyle's I did it to someone. Got invaded a few times in the depths, too.

I made it out of Blighttown fairly easily. Was expecting it to be a nightmare after hearing so many complaints about it, it wasn't too bad. FrameRate was a tad frustrating. Thank god I made it to the Swamp Bonfire just in time though, was toxic and had no healing miracles or estus with about one bar of health left. On to Sen's. Going to try to beat Havel first, though. Came across him at the start of the game and he curbstomped me.

Can't decide what covenant I want to go to after looking them up. Darkwraith or Darkmoon. Probably the former.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

Havel is circle right forever.

or was it left?

whichever one doesn't have his toothhammer.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

Just steer clear of Darkroot Forest if you don't want to get ganked the fuck out

you get a ton of assholes who co-op people just trying to get to Sif

I found a neato trick where there's this specific section where if you jump off at the right spot, you'll land on the lower part of the forest.

Most of the people that chase you don't know where to jump off from and end up just fucking up

other than that

Ring of Fog that shit and hide in the trees with a Dragonslayer bow. Be a fucking ninja

I did that for a while during Anor Londo, camping on the chandeliers in front of the Painted World entrance.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

lol dickstab forest.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Kiln
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can only get chunks in the Kiln, not slabs.

Also, you're not really making any point other than "no body spends much time in Lost Izalith", but people clearly do to farm Red Titanite Slabs.

Yes, the run from the bonfire to the Boss is short, but no shorter than the run from the second bonfire in Tomb of the Giants to Nito, and longer than the run from the second bonfire in Blighttown to Queelag, and both of those areas are much higher trafficked pvp areas. Hell, I've been invaded numerous times in the Demon Ruins right outside Demon Firesage, and that's just down some stairs.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

Lamb said:


> you can only get chunks in the Kiln, not slabs.
> 
> Also, you're not really making any point other than "no body spends much time in Lost Izalith", but people clearly do to farm Red Titanite Slabs.
> 
> Yes, the run from the bonfire to the Boss is short, but no shorter than the run from the second bonfire in Tomb of the Giants to Nito, and longer than the run from the second bonfire in Blighttown to Queelag, and both of those areas are much higher trafficked pvp areas. Hell, I've been invaded numerous times in the Demon Ruins right outside Demon Firesage, and that's just down some stairs.



However the run from the bonfire to the boss in Izalith is frustrating because alot of it is just straight running through fucking lava with the charred ring on evading undead half-dragons and staying away from those fire-monk statue thingies.

It's a pain in the ass definitely. And personally, it definitely feels longer than the Blighttown run or the Tomb of Gi-

no wait, ToG run is pretty long and those Pinwheels outside of the boss area are annoying as fuck. But I usually end up using that spot for humanity farming (like everyone else) anyway. So I don't mind the trip as much since it can give me some dividends.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

not to mention I ended up doing the bonfire -> boss run in Izalith so many times (fucking shitfuck Bed of Chaos fuck) that it became increasingly tedious.

By the 5th time, I could close my eyes and make it to the part just outside the boss area (the temple-y part)


----------



## Gnome (Jan 6, 2013)

It's not like the run to him is that far at least.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 6, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> However the run from the bonfire to the boss in Izalith is frustrating because alot of it is just straight running through fucking lava with the charred ring on evading undead half-dragons and staying away from those fire-monk statue thingies.
> 
> It's a pain in the ass definitely. And personally, it definitely feels longer than the Blighttown run or the Tomb of Gi-
> 
> no wait, ToG run is pretty long and those Pinwheels outside of the boss area are annoying as fuck. But I usually end up using that spot for humanity farming (like everyone else) anyway. So I don't mind the trip as much since it can give me some dividends.



The fact that most people don't bother with the monks is what makes Lost Izalith perfect. Admittedly, I haven't tried. Perhaps, since you actively ignore half of Lost Izalith in the boss run, the invade spawns are on the other side and it's too logistically difficult to get to your target before they're at Bed of Chaos.

Tomb of the Giants is short, man. You literally don't have to fight a single enemy. The only reason people do is for the White Titanite Slabs and humanity pre-Prepare to Die. It's a really simple run with hardly anything in your way.



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> not to mention I ended up doing the bonfire -> boss run in Izalith so many times (fucking shitfuck Bed of Chaos fuck) that it became increasingly tedious.
> 
> By the 5th time, I could close my eyes and make it to the part just outside the boss area (the temple-y part)



Of course, that's not including the times you groan as you realize you forgot to switch back from your Cloroanthy Ring to your Orange Charred Ring and died almost instantly in the lava, right? 

And you're right. Demon Ruins and Lost Izalith are the worst designed areas in the game. They're boring, unchallenging, and tedious. Demon Ruins feels like a hodge podge of pointless shit all to get to an area that people don't do anything in, other than farm slabs, which would be done post-Bed of Chaos anyways.

I just think it would be more fun if more people used it to hunt humanity. Admittedly, I only have a Darkmoon, a Sunbro, and a Cat guy so I don't usually waste my Cracked Red Eyes.


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2013)

I suck so hard at this game.

Apparently i already am pretty overleveled and yet it took me 2 1/2 hours to cross Blighttown and kill Quelaag.
Roughly half of the time was spent fighting her.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 6, 2013)

I beat Queelag first time, though I did summon some random person and had an NPC phantom with me. But she didn't seem too tough. 

Anyway, I'm trying to upgrade my Claymore above +5, I have given Andre the Large Ember or whatever, but I have no option to upgrade it? am I missing something? I thought that was what was required to upgrade from +5 to +10? 

Edit: Nevermind. Modify equipment. Derp.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 6, 2013)

Bed of Chaos is loleasy once you figure out the trick. It's easy to get at least 1 of the side arms before dying. Once those two are out you literally just block the wood arm, dodge the flame, jump, and one shot. You can do it at any level as long as you know how to do it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah BoC is easy.

It also can easily kill you. It's like the least difficult yet most likely to kill you boss.


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2013)

The game trained me to be careful too much, i got damaged even when i blocked Qelaag so i kept dying. Until i said screw it two handed that sword and just ran around her waiting til she made that really slow lava spew attack attacking her rear 4 times.

I wouldnt even call her hard but if i had such a tough time i am afraid of the things to come.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 6, 2013)

Gywn is also just as easy as Bed of Chaos. His attacks are ridiculously easy to dodge and parrying his attacks is just as easy. 

Did the Four Kings get nerfed, or did I just do a fuckton more damage on my intelligence character on the PC? I haven't touched Dark Souls in like a year since the PS3 version and then I went through on the PC and steamrolled through the Four Kings. They were sons of bitches a year prior.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2013)

depends

what's your build now?


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

Running a dex build right now

Balder Side Sword what-up

fucking hell though... you can get this weapon really early in the game and it's dex-scaling is ridiculously good!

I'm in love with this sword!

I was using Estoc for most part of the early game (got it with the help of the Master Key) but immediately changed it when I was farming some humanity w/ rats and picked up a Balder Side Sword

I haven't gotten to Sen's fortress yet but can someone advise me whether or not to switch out to Ricard's rapier (when I'll inevitably face him)?

I was thinking of doing a katana-run for my dex build but I'm just enjoying the use of rapiers so much more.


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2013)

People talking about all these items sounds like another language to me. Never heard of all that stuff.
I'm running around in Darkroot right now still with my trusty scimitar that i improved to Raw at the blacksmith.

The damage is nothing spectacular but it has a nice attack speed.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

but isn't Raw terrible?

or well at least for later in the game

or so I heard


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

@Slice: you should have just upgraded your scimitar to +10 and gone to the big blacksmith to forge it with the boss soul (Quelaag's) and create the furysword. Since it's a chaos weapon it scales with humanity so for pvp its extremely valuable especially if you're humanity farming.

That being said, Raw isn't terrible but you'll need some good intelligence/dex stats since you'll mainly be using your Raw weapon with buffs (magic/crystal/charcoal pine/resin etc)

you'll find yourself changing out to a better weapon soon though.

What's your build? Like... are you mainly focusing on strength or dexterity for your character?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2013)

Raw is actually fairly useless later on.  Especially if you're going to be scaling your weapons later on; if you're not going to do faith or magic, go for a straight +15 instead of dicking around with another type.

And the Balder Sword is a pretty rare drop, TJ.    It's great, almost too much, but not something you can find easily.  I remember it taking forever to get one when I did my Dex build.


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> @Slice: you should have just upgraded your scimitar to +10 and gone to the big blacksmith to forge it with the boss soul (Quelaag's) and create the furysword. Since it's a chaos weapon it scales with humanity so for pvp its extremely valuable especially if you're humanity farming.
> 
> That being said, Raw isn't terrible but you'll need some good intelligence/dex stats since you'll mainly be using your Raw weapon with buffs (magic/crystal/charcoal pine/resin etc)
> 
> ...



I never had the option to go past +6. I also never found any other Blacksmith than Andre near the undead parish.

I'm basically playing the game blind, so i dont know what to get where (intentionally). The only thing i ever looked up was where to find Quelaags sister.

Playing a melee Pyromancer only put 16/16 into STR / DEX to wield basic stuff plus a ton of points in endurance and vitality to help me survive.
Enough attunement for 5 spell slots, you simply run out of those casts way too fast. My soul level is 39.

Rang both bells and now could proceed to the gate behind the undead parish but decided to look around Darkroot forest / basin.

I also thought about going to the valley of the drakes - but the name alone scared me.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

haha I didn't think it was that rare

in all my three playthroughs, I've been given a BSS pretty early on (like Parish area)

it's been fucking sweet. And I wasn't even farming the Balder knights for titanites or anything. I was just passing through lol. Granted I had a bit of soft humanity on me but still 

Should I keep it or swap it out with Ricard's rapier? I'm not entirely sure which one scales better.

I'm not a fan of Velka's rapier. I honestly didn't like the way it felt and the stats just aren't that great compared to what you could forge with the other two.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

if you want to go past +6 instead of modify just go into reinforce again


unless you just don't have the large titanite shards to do it is what you mean
which could very well be because you really only start getting those in large quantities in Sen's Fortress iirc


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> haha I didn't think it was that rare
> 
> in all my three playthroughs, I've been given a BSS pretty early on (like Parish area)
> 
> ...



Balder Side Sword is one of the best swords in the game, especially for one you can find so early; I've had it all the way to the end, since it's pretty all purpose with a mad reach.

Dark Silver Tracer is my jam, though.  At least if I'm going a back stab/parry spree, because that critical damage is unreal, and if you have the Gold Tracer it has that nasty poison ailment.  Love it.  BSS or Iato is pretty good for late game scaling, though.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

Slice said:


> I never had the option to go past +6. I also never found any other Blacksmith than Andre near the undead parish.
> 
> I'm basically playing the game blind, so i dont know what to get where (intentionally). The only thing i ever looked up was where to find Quelaags sister.
> 
> ...



ah okay you're still kinda fresh into it (well, about 1/4 of the way through the game)

I think I may have already slightly spoiled you but here's to hoping you didn't understand anything I was saying

Are you sure you didn't hit up the Depths to pick up the Large Ember? It allows your weapons to be upgraded to +10

farm some large titanite shards in Blighttown and get any weapon to +10 before entering getting into Anor Londo (the area after Sen's fortress... the next area you're meant to be in right now)

On my first runthrough I had no idea what I was doing and had stuck with my iron axe +10 the entire time through. I wasn't disappointed.

After one runthrough you'll quickly realise that the major upgrades usually end up happening around Anor Londo. The more specific upgrades (fire/chaos/divine/occult/magic) happen everywhere else.

I'd definitely stow away your raw weapon for now and grab another weapon you're comfortable with and upgrade that to normal +10 (after picking up the Large Ember in the Depths)


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Balder Side Sword is one of the best swords in the game, especially for one you can find so early; I've had it all the way to the end, since it's pretty all purpose with a mad reach.
> 
> Dark Silver Tracer is my jam, though.  At least if I'm going a back stab/parry spree, because that critical damage is unreal, and if you have the Gold Tracer it has that nasty poison ailment.  Love it.  BSS or Iato is pretty good for late game scaling, though.



Oh god, I hate the Iaito... I can never weild it properly

I usually have better luck weilding the Washing Pole or Uchigatana (out of the katanas)

I don't know what it is about the Iaito... it's like, shorter than the washing pole and longer than the Uchigatana and just an overall weird length for me. I can't gauge my swings properly most of the time lol.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 6, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Running a dex build right now
> 
> Balder Side Sword what-up
> 
> ...



ricards has a unique r2, but its rather slow and can punish you IIRC, plus balder side sword scales better anyway


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

BSS it is

I'm already pretty proficient with it anyway, I'd hate to give up a weapon I love using anyhow. 

OH LAWDS MY DEX CHARACTER IS SUCH A SEXY CUNT


----------



## Slice (Jan 6, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> ah okay you're still kinda fresh into it (well, about 1/4 of the way through the game)
> 
> I think I may have already slightly spoiled you but here's to hoping you didn't understand anything I was saying
> 
> ...



I think i have that large ember maybe i just overlooked the upgrade +7 and higher. Will check that tomorrow.

Will get some of those shards and search for another sword then right after i am finished with Darkroot.

I dont mind "name spoilers" i just dont want any "go there take the next left then turn around three times while jumping on one leg to get the best item in the game" spoilers.

Since everyone else in this thread has already finished the game i should be safe.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't finished the game yet


btw you can just make that raw thing back into +5, then go further into +6 and beyond with it but dunno if you want that or just a different weapon


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 6, 2013)

Made it to Anor Londo

Dat view

I hated Sen's so much, because my character, or possibly my controller, suddenly stops running at the most random times, and those swinging blades near the end did me in like three times  -___-

Iron Golem boss was sort of lame, tho'. Haven't struggled too much with any boss, I know I'm fighting O&S shortly, so I'm guessing that will soon change.


----------



## Didi (Jan 6, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Made it to Anor Londo
> 
> Dat view
> 
> ...




at the most random times, or when you're out of stamina?


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Made it to Anor Londo
> 
> Dat view
> 
> ...



Haha he's a bit of a joke

I just sit back spamming some spells (only boss I used pyro/spells on) and let Tarkus (NPC phantom) tank the friend


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

I didn't admittedly care much about this...

...until I got Dark Souls for Christmas and it consumed me for a brief while.


----------



## tgre (Jan 6, 2013)

this makes me feel bueno Matt.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

I haven't gotten too far. I killed the butterfly, rang the first bell. I restarted a lot because I have this strange pathology in making characters. I still feel completely unsure about the direction I want to go but it is a very fun game and really every single victory feels like a solid accomplishment. Even backstabbing or parrying and riposting an enemy is so very satisfying in comparison to... well, anything in any other game. I don't like that I suck at PVP so it's kind of pointless (and more harmful) for me to play as a human... which would be preferable since I modeled my character after Nanna. 

But overall, it's an extremely satisfying game and I lament that I've missed out on it for so long. I'm just glad to see it's one of those games that is still extremely relevant.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## tgre (Jan 7, 2013)

Iron Tarkus is quite possibly the greatest NPC Phantom ever

next to Solaire ofc


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2013)

Witch Beatrice also pretty much solos the moonlight butterfly


----------



## Id (Jan 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnUGxY_b00Y&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tgre (Jan 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> Witch Beatrice also pretty much solos the moonlight butterfly



she fared pretty well against the Four Kings as well

but I never summon her for it

I always tackle Four Kings alone. It takes away from the experience lol


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> she fared pretty well against the Four Kings as well
> 
> but I never summon her for it
> 
> I always tackle Four Kings alone. It takes away from the experience lol



oh shit what, you could summon her for 4 Kings?


OH WELL SOLO'D IT LIKE A BOSS


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

TARKUS

*TARKUS!*
*TARKUS*

*TARKUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

There's no good reason to summon Beatrice for 4 kings unless you're co oping with someone else.

All she does is boost their health up and she's pretty ineffective against them.


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2013)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnUGxY_b00Y&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]



lol what the fuck


how could someone be so bad


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 7, 2013)

zenieth said:


> TARKUS
> 
> *TARKUS!*
> *TARKUS*
> ...


----------



## Lamb (Jan 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> lol what the fuck
> 
> 
> how could someone be so bad



By being paid to do so!


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2013)

I never manage to summon anyone by the time i reach a boss i have died several times and so my humanity is almost always at zero.  Only time i got to use it was against the Bell Gargoyle and Solaire pretty much tanked that guy all day long while i attacked it from behind.

But then again i wont get invaded, thats a plus.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2013)

Slice said:


> I never manage to summon anyone by the time i reach a boss i have died several times and so my humanity is almost always at zero.  Only time i got to use it was against the Bell Gargoyle and Solaire pretty much tanked that guy all day long while i attacked it from behind.
> 
> But then again i wont get invaded, thats a plus.



There is generally a decent amount of humanity floating around. I usually give out free humanity to people I summon (thus giving them a piece of humanity even if I somehow die and two if we beat the area together), as well, and I know I can't be the only one. So it might be an idea to simply put down a summon sign and help others out for a little while. You're bound to get some humanity that way.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlW739d3J4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2013)

You can parody them as much as you like, but I'll be damned if the Warriors of Sunlight aren't the most badass mofos in Lordran!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Who you talking to Winny?

Sunbros fo life


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 7, 2013)

Slice said:


> I never manage to summon anyone by the time i reach a boss i have died several times and so my humanity is almost always at zero.  Only time i got to use it was against the Bell Gargoyle and Solaire pretty much tanked that guy all day long while i attacked it from behind.
> 
> But then again i wont get invaded, thats a plus.



Humanity is easy to come by you grind it fairly easily the held kind by defating the enemies in an area without killing the boss, bonfire and repeat. Ideally you'll want to get about 10 held by the depths, farm the rats to get 10 consumables and then go along you merry way. Should you lose your humanity by 2 deaths, simple eat 10 consumbles farm up another 10 and proceed. 

If you having issues dying against regular enemies I'd reccomend getting a spear or piercing sword. Keep your shield up level your endurance appropiately and go to town. As long as you don't spam your nomral attack too much, you should really be taking any damage.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

easiest way to get humanity

>Kill rats
>kill transformed maidens
>kill baby skeletons
>dickstab forest

whichever you prefer


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2013)

The tale of me being the worst player in existance continues. 

Killed the moth in Darkroot and want to kill Sif. The way through this gate is filled with human enemies that even when i only fight a few take up all of my fire magics to pass them (if i dont die right away). So i ran down to the basin got the bonfire there and now proceed to run for a few minutes to reach Sif via the alternative route. 9 tries later that damn wolf still lives.

I guess thats what i get for playing a caster when in every other game i always ran a heavy melee class.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 7, 2013)

Fought Ornstein & Smough for the first time. Took care of Smough pretty easily but then Super Ornstein curbstomped me. Is it worth summoning Solaire for this? he was pretty meh against the Depths Dragon boss and died really fast.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2013)

More than three hours... Sif is down.

Had to equip the "more casts less life" ring and the stone armor (so that i could get hit once) and finally managed to kill him.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 7, 2013)

Ornstein. This fucking guy.

I think I'll have to backtrack to Firelink, sigh. Need humanity and possibly forge Queelag's Furysword. Heard that helps.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Ornstein. This fucking guy.
> 
> I think I'll have to backtrack to Firelink, sigh. Need humanity and possibly forge Queelag's Furysword. Heard that helps.



Super Ornstein was pretty easy once you got the hang of it. I would suggest bringing Solaire, though. He's basically amazing and, like Tarkus, very much capable of outshining you if you don't pull your weight.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2013)

A more general question, apart from taking that tiny little bit of extra damage at bosses. Is there actually a reason to go full heavy armor?
With my Pyro i need to stay at mid range so i run with a mix of heavy and medium (slightly under 50% weight to be able to roll properly).

Some of the armor sets look really boss and i would like to try this sometime but enemies still do so much damage i doubt it would be effective.

Currently i have:
Helm & Armor: Elite Knight
Hands: Black Leather
Legs: Eastern leggins
with the Grass shield for Stamina regen

Planning to keep at least the Armor and possibly the helm and upgrade them since they seem great allround pieces.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 7, 2013)

Heavier armour is basically for the poise value, which can allow you to continue attacking even if you yourself are being hit. It can be rather helpful, but I prefer simply dodging.


----------



## tgre (Jan 7, 2013)

Velocity said:


> There is generally a decent amount of humanity floating around. I usually give out free humanity to people I summon (thus giving them a piece of humanity even if I somehow die and two if we beat the area together), as well, and I know I can't be the only one. So it might be an idea to simply put down a summon sign and help others out for a little while. You're bound to get some humanity that way.



YOU

YOU'RE ONE OF THE GOOD PEOPLE

I remember the first time I was playing Painted World of Ariamis

I summoned a bro to help me because I was SEVERELY underleveled for this particular section

the guy man

fuck

he literally not only saved my ass, but he taught me how to be better at the game through gestures and ended up taking his time to show me where ALL of the items were in that particular section.

He was the greatest Summonbro known to man. We took down priscilla together and he dropped two twin humanities before he bowed and left. 

It's people like that, that make me love the Dark Souls community over most other communities.

While we do have the gankers, generally everyone that duel/get summoned know how hard the game is and generally bow when approached as either an enemy or a summon to denote respect.

pek


----------



## Id (Jan 7, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Super Ornstein was pretty easy once you got the hang of it. I would suggest bringing Solaire, though. He's basically amazing and, like Tarkus, very much capable of outshining you if you don't pull your weight.



His super mode is easy. If you stick close he cant touch you. When he leaps into the air you roll out.


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2013)

what the actual fuck


I was doing my usualy dickwraithing in Anor Londo


I defeated someone

880,000+ souls


what

the

fuck



I felt so conflicted

I didn't want to use them, but also certainly not lose them
So I ended up gaining 35 levels from that, now 85
feels like I cheesed the game man 

I think I'll probably just go around and try to finish the game now instead of dicking around (still got 3 lord souls to go lol, also haven't been to DLC yet I think)

Since I'm probably way overleveled now for everything =/



But I didn't want to possibly lose so many souls 



On the plus side I now look even more fucking baller than before, with
silver knight helm+2
silver knight armor+5
balder gauntlets+7
sorcerer boots+6

silver knight shield+5
uchigatana+15

and thanks to my new levels and of course good ol havels ring (wearing that and the one of favor and protection), I can still fastroll while looking really badass


Also even though my Quelaag's Furysword still does more damage with a swing than my Uchigatana (at 10 humanity at least), it isn't that far apart anymore (only about 20 difference against silver knights), and the uchigatana is so much faster and takes so much less stamina, plus the bleed is so great especially in pvp, I definitely prefer it now above furysword


so yeah


I'm now at 35 vit, 35 end and 40 dex
so time to go try the catacombs I guess


though fuck

I just now remembered
gotta use a divine weapon there right?
ugh
dex ain't gonna mean shit
scales with faith
I only got 8

fffffffffff


Oh well I'll see tomorrow how hard I get raped but I should be strong enough at level 85 lol, with my divine winged spear+5


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

I'M BACK BITCHES


NOW READ&SIGN THIS


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> what the actual fuck
> 
> 
> I was doing my usualy dickwraithing in Anor Londo
> ...


Lvl. 85 is mediocre tier. Four kings and Bed of Chaos will still be a pain.


St NightRazr said:


> I'M BACK BITCHES
> 
> 
> NOW READ&SIGN THIS



NO.


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Lvl. 85 is mediocre tier. Four kings and Bed of Chaos will still be a pain.



Uh, what? I defeated the 4 kings at level 50...


----------



## OS (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe it was just Gwyn until i learned how to beat him the easy way.


----------



## Magic (Jan 7, 2013)

Didi said:


> what the actual fuck
> 
> 
> I was doing my usualy dickwraithing in Anor Londo
> ...


uou should have upgraded all your gear faget


----------



## tgre (Jan 7, 2013)

four kings were pretty easy on my second go

I was like level 55-60


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Well well well, fuck you too .


----------



## Id (Jan 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> I'M BACK BITCHES
> 
> 
> NOW READ&SIGN THIS



Small issue is, DS2 may not be on this console cycle. It seems they plan to develop for the next gen. 


Unless nintendo plans to releae wii-u ultra 64, fans could get screwed out regardless.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2013)

Upgraded a sword to +10 (getting that large titanite took ages...), my Pyromancy flame to +15 (with the souls i got while farming the titanite) and reached SL53. Next stop Sens Fortress, should be a nice break from all these hours of not dying 



Also: Is there a point in the story when you actually have to go to the Catacombs or is it optional? At level 50 i still cant do anything but run from the graveyard skeletons and inside the cave it gets _worse_.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Slice

what exactly is your build?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 7, 2013)

Id said:


> Small issue is, DS2 may not be on this console cycle. It seems they plan to develop for the next gen.
> 
> 
> Unless nintendo plans to releae wii-u ultra 64, fans could get screwed out regardless.



Just sign the god damn petition.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Slice
> 
> what exactly is your build?





Just turned the xbox off.. lets see if i get it right from memory:

SoulLevel: 53
Vitality: 20
Attunement: 19 (for 5 slots)
Endurance: 35
STRength: 16
Dexterity: 16
Resistance: 11
Intelligence: 10
Faith: 9

Uchigata +10 (i need a quick sword, those slow weapons i just cant get the timings right)
Spidershield

Elite Knight Helmet+Torso
Eastern Armor leggins
Black Leather armguards

Pyromancy flame +15
with Fireball, "that other fireball with 2 less charges", combustion and chaos fireball


----------



## Didi (Jan 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> uou should have upgraded all your gear faget



fuck you ^ (use bro)


couldn't wear this gear without those levels (and still fastroll)


and I only had 17k souls left after the leveling, so used those to upgrade the helm twice because I can buy twinkling titanite


but I can't buy chunks and that's what the rest of my armor takes atm
though I guess I could go farm the sentinels cuz they drop them and they're really close to a bonfire


but fuck that
I'm already pretty good on gear now mate
I think


Actually I have no clue but I'm guessing I am


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Slice said:


> Just turned the xbox off.. lets see if i get it right from memory:
> 
> SoulLevel: 53
> Vitality: 20
> ...



1. good god 5 magic slot?!

nobody needs any more than 4, that attunement is way out of whack.

2. If you're using fast weapons, tell strength to fuck off, it won't help you. Put your souls into Dex.

3. Resistance is useless do not bother with it.

4. You don't need any more than two fireballs. And one had better be chaos.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2013)

Even with 5 slots i regulary run out of casts before reaching another Bonfire and (as i posted earlier) fighting Sif i even needed the "more casts" ring as i could not cast often enough to kill him without it. Didnt plan to get any more from now on though.

Usually if it isnt some really easy enemy the tactic is block until i see an opening, cast some fire and hope he doesnt dodge. This is also why i pumped so much into endurance.

I guess next in line would be vitality, after that i am not exactly sure.
And i still need to find a new Pyromancy trainer, the one at firelink stopped at +15... and i guess in a few areas that will not be enough damage.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Magic should really only be saved for bosses and are supplements.


----------



## Slice (Jan 7, 2013)

^funny thing is, apart from bosses i dont really have problems moving through the game if i take things slow.

Except the Moonlight Butterfly, that bitch went down in 4 casts... i was surprised that this even counted as a boss.


----------



## tgre (Jan 7, 2013)

Moonlight Butterfly is a fucking joke

I was extremely low leveled and summoned Beatrice

before Beatrice even casted anything I had the butterfly fucking killed

the Crystal Cave Butterflies are harder than the boss butterfly rofl


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2013)

There are some bosses that become so tedious once you know how.

It's kind of sad the Gaping Dragon was so cut and dry after you figured him out, because he has a terrifying entrance and a cool design, only to be a goober.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Kinda wish Bartholomew was actually in the game.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone have a good/fun faith build? I'm just not feeling my current one even though I'm only in Blighttown. My last build was all sorts of fun, but it got way too easy towards the end. Faith is just... not as fun. Seems bland almost, at least until NG+ when I get some new faith spells.


*Spoiler*: _Old Build: NG+ @ Anor Londo_ 




SL: 100
Pyromancer
Master Key

Enchanted Claymore +5
Tin Crystal Catalyst
Crest Shield
Ascended Pyromancy Flame maxed out
Armor of Favor 
Havel Ring 
Bellowing Dragoncrest Ring

Vit: 24
Attun: 16
Endurance: 32
Str: 16
Dex: 13
Resistance: 12
Intelligence: 62
Faith: 8

Crystal Magic + Dark Pyromancy/Great Chaos Fireball




Is the damage from intelligence on the claymore based off of a curve? As put more points into intelligence, will the damage increase from the intelligence decrease over time? No need to put too many points into intelligence.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2013)

Depends.

I had lots of fun, even if I did a little of goofing around, with a Grant build.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Do you mean magic?

Cause that's not faith


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2013)

Magic is usually better with a dex build; faith is mostly support type spells with some bigger spells like Wrath of God.  All the healing, buffs and what not go better with lots of types of builds, especially heavier builds.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 7, 2013)

That was my old build before I made my faith build.  

My faith build right now is only at Blighttown right now.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Unless you a sun bro

and then LIGHTNING!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay in the case of your faith build. Is it faith as a supplement or Faith as your main stat?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 7, 2013)

Lightning really is only good at PvE, I've found, unless you surprise someone.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2013)

Went around Sens Fortress EXTRA careful. I dont think i have ever played a game this slow.
Being human, sitting on 10 humanity, 20.000 souls on the bank.

Then i got eaten by a chest.


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2013)

Slice said:


> Went around Sens Fortress EXTRA careful. I dont think i have ever played a game this slow.
> Being human, sitting on 10 humanity, 20.000 souls on the bank.
> 
> Then i got eaten by a chest.



hahahahaha

>chest in the middle of the room instead of near a wall
>not suspicious

do you even JRPG? 

But just get the souls/humanity back, that's not too far into the fortress, about halfway




I just finished Tombs of the Giants 
Most annoying area in the game for sure, at least I hope nothing gets more annoying than this 
Thank god it was fairly short



also I don't know how I beat Nito, but I just did, I was like trapped between a wall, three skeletons and Nito but I just slashed away and he didn't take much hits. And somehow didn't get stunlocked and managed to estus up on a critical moment. I think I got really lucky. But no matter, just 2 more Lord Souls to go now. :WoW


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 8, 2013)

YES 

Destroyed O&S with Queelag's Furysword first time. 

Black Iron set is kewl.

Also ran through the catacombs last night to get the rite of kindling. lol, pinwheel.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2013)

Slice said:


> Went around Sens Fortress EXTRA careful. I dont think i have ever played a game this slow.
> Being human, sitting on 10 humanity, 20.000 souls on the bank.
> 
> Then i got eaten by a chest.



At that point hit every chest you come across, if it's a mimic it should be fairly obvious after a hit.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2013)

Iron Golem was not really a problem, dodge fireball and repeat until down.
There still are several items lying around the fortress that i cant seem to reach, must have overlooked something.

Also there seems to be a big enemy in the basement of the fortress but i can't find the way to it either. It can be seen from the bridges in the big room.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Jump down

and then get raped cause there's 4 titanite demons down there.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2013)

^ sounds like a plan! 

I thought it would be too high for jumping, i will try this later. Not sure if i really should do Anor Londo now, but i think i did everything around firelink (with exception of the Graveyard / Catacombs).


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

You did new londo?


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2013)

Slice said:


> Iron Golem was not really a problem, dodge fireball and repeat until down.
> There still are several items lying around the fortress that i cant seem to reach, must have overlooked something.



Have you tried playing around with the boulders?


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2013)

zenieth said:


> You did new londo?



Oh forgot about this one, no didnt do that either. Theres ghosts down there and i'm scared.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

you're going to have to do it something.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2013)

Plan right now is to get some more souls upgrade stuff and then get to Anor Londo.
Since i have nothing that can hurt ghosts and skeletons this is the place to go.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Enjoy those archers.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 8, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Jump down
> 
> and then get raped cause there's 4 titanite demons down there.


Oh god I remember it taking ages trying to kill them when I was going for Demon titanite the first two are easy.

But the ones in that corner were such a pain in the ass to kill because they have such massive amounts of health and the agro range was so ridiculously big both of them would be attacking you.

Especially since they had this annoying tendency to use there damn jump attack whenever I flasked.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Also dat slow down tar


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 8, 2013)

I ran through the catacombs with Astora's straight sword since it's divine and lootable within about two minutes from Firelink. It's pretty meh tho', Is the Lucerne a good weapon to make divine? want to make something for Tomb of the Giants. Went through the Painted World, that was pretty sweet.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 8, 2013)

I am this ready.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> I ran through the catacombs with Astora's straight sword since it's divine and lootable within about two minutes from Firelink. It's pretty meh tho', Is the Lucerne a good weapon to make divine? want to make something for Tomb of the Giants. Went through the Painted World, that was pretty sweet.



Whats your stats Silver Knight Silver if you can get the drop is awesome for dex, if you have a faith build sunlight straight sword, darksword, claymore are pretty 2 of which our obviously easily attainable. The you have crescent axe which is ok, not sure about the rest. You can check wiki for specfic weapon scaling for any you prefer.

Astora is pretty awesome for early sword for faith users since you can keep a hold of it longer than drake since it scales and provides you freedom with your choices, though obvious later on it gets outclassed easily.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 8, 2013)

Slice said:


> Went around Sens Fortress EXTRA careful. I dont think i have ever played a game this slow.
> Being human, sitting on 10 humanity, 20.000 souls on the bank.
> 
> Then i got eaten by a chest.



The story of everyone who has ever played this game 

I hit every chest from that point on. Every single chest.


----------



## Slice (Jan 8, 2013)

I dont know why everyone is freaking out about using too much attunement. Throwing fireballs around is just so much damage, the Gargoyle miniboss in Anor Londo was nearly dead after the first great fireball and a smaller one finished it off. I'm seriously thinking about getting one more slot (for a total of 6) so i can use the "6 charges fireblast" two times - but that would cost me another 4 skillpoints. 

Also i looked up the covenants because as awesome as the chaos fireball is i never really got something other thats useful from the chaos servants. Reading them i found the first thing i dont like in this game:

*Spoiler*: _spoilered just to keep the post "smaller"_ 




There are a lot of things you will never see if you dont play with a guide. Having some things to stumble upon is cool but for some of those the conditions are crazy. Like being told by the serpent guy at firelink to get to Anor Londo and get the Lordvessel, then getting it, NOT returning to him, doing two more areas that you now cant possibly know that you have to do them, then after finishing the boss in one of them returning there once more to talk to another NPC that offers a covenant.
The chances of that happening without planning for it are like zero.

Or sitting in a coffin doing nothing for a whole minute.

(Edited In: Of course that stuff is optional, it doesnt even take away from the experience. I just think its a strange design decision)




Stuff like Quelaana only appearing if your Pyromancy is >10  is kinda nice and "rewards" people playing a certain style with more options- - if i hadnt leveled it like crazy by then i would have never found her because i doubt i would have ever decided to revisit that damn swamp again. 

Also i found out you can return to the Undead Asylum - saw a "message sign" while riding the elevator up to the parish, decided to look what there was and found the crows nest.
Stuff like that makes me wish you could set more than 5 messages, there are a lot of things i would have never seen if not for those.


----------



## tgre (Jan 8, 2013)

End game Silver Knight armor > Black Knight armor for me imo

especially if I'm doing a dex run (which I currently am)

Also someone was asking about whether or not Lucerne is worth upgrading... I'd really like to know the answer to this as well. I've never handled the Lucerne but I heard it has an unique attack pattern for a pole-arm weapon.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not sure the thing about Quelaana is true. I haven't touched magic and she was there for me. Stomped Gwyndolin and also did the only thing I regret so far, making Anor Londo dark. I'll miss that sunshine. Oh well. Something to look forward to next play-through.



Spirit King said:


> Whats your stats Silver Knight Silver if you can get the drop is awesome for dex, if you have a faith build sunlight straight sword, darksword, claymore are pretty 2 of which our obviously easily attainable. The you have crescent axe which is ok, not sure about the rest. You can check wiki for specfic weapon scaling for any you prefer.
> 
> Astora is pretty awesome for early sword for faith users since you can keep a hold of it longer than drake since it scales and provides you freedom with your choices, though obvious later on it gets outclassed easily.



I did get a Silver Knight Sword drop. I don't have much dex, mainly STR. I just downgraded the Occult Club to a +5 Divine. I'll only be using it to take me through ToG, I guess.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> End game Silver Knight armor > Black Knight armor for me imo
> 
> especially if I'm doing a dex run (which I currently am)
> 
> Also someone was asking about whether or not Lucerne is worth upgrading... I'd really like to know the answer to this as well. I've never handled the Lucerne but I heard it has an unique attack pattern for a pole-arm weapon.



Polearms are nerfed down from Demon's Souls.

Save for the Black Knight Halberd, most have a single, gaping moveset, especially the light attack.  Lucerne has a good smacking motion (downwords) but it's not Halberd or Mirmidon Hammer from Demon's Souls, 'cause dose weapons had delicious movesets.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 8, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> I'm not sure the thing about Queelana is true. I haven't touched magic and she was there for me. Stomped Gwyndolin and also did the only thing I regret so far, making Anor Londo dark. I'll miss that sunshine. Oh well. Something to look forward to next play-through.
> 
> 
> 
> I did get a Silver Knight Sword drop. I don't have much dex, mainly STR. I just downgraded the Occult Club to a +5 Divine. I'll only be using it to take me through ToG, I guess.



Meant spear sword ain't divine anymore from a recent patch, yeah club should be fine.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

I tend to use black knight shield.

If only because everyone and their mother tends to use pyromancy end game as opposed to lightning.


----------



## tgre (Jan 8, 2013)

I think I'm retarded

everyone that's vs'd Gwyndolin said they stomped him

I still kept dying like a bitch for a long time

his move choice against me was ridiculously hax.

I'd dodge everything and then he'd fire those fucking arrows at me before I get a hit in and die like a bitch 

beat him in the end

but goddamn was it frustrating.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 8, 2013)

Poison Arrows + Any Bow + Any Character = He is dead in about 50 shots without him even attacking.


I am starting again for the 9th time because the one trophy I need to platinum this friend doesn't work how I thought it did. *sigh*


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

With Gwynn

you need to get your Parry game up

Or team up with Solaire.

Edit: wait gwyndolin?


----------



## Id (Jan 8, 2013)

Gwyn is easy just, chase him and stick to the wall.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Also Gwyndolin's arrows shouldn't do jackshit to you. The only really damaging attacks he has are his beams and giant fuck off ball.

What kind of shield do you have?


----------



## Didi (Jan 8, 2013)

I got a Titanite Catch Pole from the titanite demon in the catacombs


am I lucky? y/n


*Spoiler*: __ 



not that I'm going to use it


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 8, 2013)

pretty sure its a hard to get drop

i never got one


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah it's a hard to get drop.

I got one but since I have no strength build I just said fuck it.


----------



## tgre (Jan 9, 2013)

if I'm going for a strength build

zweihander all up in this bitch

or if I'm feeling risky

dragon greatsword all up in this bitch


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2013)

You'll end up using Demon's Greataxe, because dat S scaling.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

lol dragon greatsword


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2013)

So far three bosses encountered in Demon Ruins


All extreme pushovers =/



Though I did die to Centipede Demon once lol, but that was because of the lava, and he was almost dead


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> I got a Titanite Catch Pole from the titanite demon in the catacombs
> 
> 
> am I lucky? y/n
> ...



I got it from the catacombs demon yesterday too.


I'm going for a STR build my first time. I kept reading that Man Serpent Greatsword was pretty amazing and that I should aim for that?


----------



## tgre (Jan 9, 2013)

just curious

is the manserpent sword any good? Never used it since it felt awkward :/

ALSO IVE ALWAYS WANTED TO USE MANEATER MILDRED'S WEAPON

ITS SO BAWSS

THAT R2 ATTACK MAN


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2013)

Yup. Lv 15, A/A scaling, and buff it with raisins = loveable hacking moments. 

Smug mentioned demons great axe. another cheapo is the BKGA.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Didi said:


> So far three bosses encountered in Demon Ruins
> 
> 
> All extreme pushovers =/
> ...



That's because Izalith is a bitch

enjoy it yo.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Also couldn't tell Me Painted World's Boss isn't 100% troll


----------



## tgre (Jan 9, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Also couldn't tell Me Painted World's Boss isn't 100% troll



I actually snorted milk

nobody knows Painted World pain quite like myself

attempted that shit at an EXTREMELY low level first time playing

got smacked around like a bitch

until I got the help of the most helpful summonbro one could ask for

seriously

its such a bitch of a place

you can't get out of it as soon as you jump in T_T

and it wasn't until much later that I realised the dead dragon glitch 

IT COULD HAVE SAVED ME HOURS OF AGONY


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Painted World is Gravelord heaven.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2013)

Passed the archers in Anor Londo. Took me more than 20 tries.

Running - not working
Kiling them with a bow - not working
Walking carefully trying to block - not working
Small sprints with dodge rolls - not working

Equiping stone armor, wolf ring and casting iron flesh - pushing him off the balcony like a boss! 

The only thing that was hard with this method was finding the right balance on where to walk without being pushed back and down by the arrows. I doubt this would have worked without my really high END and VIT stats (37 / 25) though


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2013)

Slice said:


> Passed the archers in Anor Londo. Took me more than 20 tries.
> 
> Running - not working
> Kiling them with a bow - not working
> ...



Here is a thought. Would hidden body work on those archers?


----------



## tgre (Jan 9, 2013)

I just imagined some massive lug w/iron flesh trudging up the fucking pathway as dragonslayer arrows pelted the fuck out of him

I laffed heartily


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Sasuke (Jan 9, 2013)

It only took me three tries to get past those archers in Anor Londo. I was expecting to be stuck there for ages after what friends had told me. I would have done it first time but I fell off the ledge after I killed the second archer. D:

Trying to lower the Faith req. for Warrior of Sunlight Covenant. Nobody ever summons me for O&S.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Surprising

O&S has like the most summoning traffic.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 9, 2013)

The Archers aren't actually as difficult as people make out. For me, the only difficult part was killing them once I got to them...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

try dropping your sign near the bonfire just after the archers.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2013)

How are Ornstein and Smough even possible with a melee built? They were relatively easy with my caster but i dont see how i would have ever managed that if i had to stay close. Respect to all the people that manage to do that.


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2013)

Off the top of my mind. 
Smough is weak to lightning - Mmm not sure. 
Ornstein is weak to fire - Ornstein is resistant to lightning. 
Crystal Weapons, or crystallizing your weapons seem to work really well with either.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

Cross bow and shield is the easiest way. Since it doesn't scale with anything you can use it effectively with practically any build ( assuming you at least got req) with decent enough bolts. Fast so it's easy to dodge attacks and you can block.

Pure melee would be bait smoughs jump attack, roll in during hammer and how your lucky ornstein doesn't get you, also like above with elementals.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2013)

I love how that game basically tells you nothing. 

_*Cutscene showing a cave i never before saw, demons ruins and Anor Londo lifting fog gates"

"Collect the four lord souls" ... "now go"_

Directions? Screw that! Be a man and search for yourself!


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 9, 2013)

Quelaag's Furysword + Solaire smashed O&S first time with that combo. I was struggling before, but that's because I had a Lightning Claymore and it tickles Ornstein.  

Good lord, I am atrocious at PVP. Trying out the Forest Hunter Covenant right now, getting stomped.

Actually that's because I was fighting a 3 on 1. I just defeated someone  

Forest Hunter seems pretty fun. I like how you can be hollow and fight.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2013)

Whenever i am invaded i die horribly the last time was just before the iron Golem, i even had Tarkus summoned. The guy killed him easily and then two shotted me. But i guess thats to be expected with my high Attunement PVE build.

Speaking of Covenants, if i brought 30 humanity to Quelaags sister and got the pyromany + the shortcut can i then leave the covenant and keep the shortcut open? Or are there any consequences to leaving?


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 9, 2013)

Man, Forest Hunter seems awesome. You get summoned within a minute. Beating quite a few people surprisingly. Just won my first 2 on 1.  I doubt I'll go Darkwraith this play-through now. Well, maybe for the achievement.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

loldickstab forest

Nobody gets ganked more than forest hunters.

Nobody


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2013)

Slice said:


> How are Ornstein and Smough even possible with a melee built? They were relatively easy with my caster but i dont see how i would have ever managed that if i had to stay close. Respect to all the people that manage to do that.



I managed them solo

You just gotta be patient


Killing Ornstein first is easiest probably
Because he can jump to you while Smough stays far away, so that's the time to hit Ornstein
Keep that up often enough and just stay safe and don't hit them when it's dangerous
And then eventually Ornstein will do die
just takes a while


----------



## Badalight (Jan 9, 2013)

Slice said:


> How are Ornstein and Smough even possible with a melee built? They were relatively easy with my caster but i dont see how i would have ever managed that if i had to stay close. Respect to all the people that manage to do that.



That was a really challenging fight as a pure melee build, but I am so proud of myself. Here is essentially my off the fuckin wall strategy.

I made sure I was ALWAYS locked onto Ornstein. He is incredibly hard to dodge, and I didn't have any shields that could block lightning damage well, so I was able to dodge him very easy.

I used the grass shield that gives you stamina and went 2 handed, which was a very rare thing for me to do. This allowed my stamina to recharge faster, and shields were useless in this phase anyway due to electricity. The first part of the fight is also much harder than the second, so I needed to finish it as quickly as possible.

Now, while 2-handed and locking onto Ornstein, I went after smough. It doesn't matter that I was targeting Ornstein because Smough is incredibly fat, and I would just make sure to position him inbetween me and Ornstein. I killed him very quickly and moved onto phase 2, super ornstein.

I basically ran away at this point and switched to a better shield as fast as possible. Then I made sure to stay close and do as much damage as fast as possible. He only had 1 move that could insta kill me, so as long as I finished him before getting hit by that I was fine.

Also note, I ONLY leveled up in strength, so my vitality and stamina etc were balls. It is very possible.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 9, 2013)

i soloed O&S

and it was against giant Ornstein

gotta get used to Os move set


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

giant Ornstein is easy.

Now if he'd stayed the same size but regened health and damage tripled

that'd have been terrifying.


----------



## Didi (Jan 9, 2013)

I did this fight multiple times before I finished it, and have also done some getting summoned on it

And I can safely say

Giant Smough is so much easier than Giant Ornstein


Like, Giant Smough is really really easy, you only have to watch out for his electric butt, the rest is so slow and dodgeable that it's laughable


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2013)

Giant Smough is easy modo


----------



## tgre (Jan 10, 2013)

/always end up vsing SuperOrn

Only because his soul and armor and more important for me

Ornstein's lightning spear

that's a pretty weapon.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2013)

Welp, only one more Lord Soul to go


btw Bed of Chaos was total bullshit, wtf


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2013)

Finished the painted world. Priscilla was a joke of a boss, second easiest after the moonlight butterfly.

Run to her footprints and hack away, she gets visible target her circle her and hack away some more. Althought i never troed to dodge anything she didnt even hit me once.

The area was nice though, creepy and atmospheric. I like that.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah I finished Painted World a few days ago, Priscilla was a total pushover

Then again, she just wanted you to leave. ;_;



Didi said:


> Welp, only one more Lord Soul to go
> 
> 
> btw Bed of Chaos was total bullshit, wtf



fuck last post on the page


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2013)

why did you even fight her?

Your build doesn't even call for anything she drops.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2013)

What's your last Lord Soul DiDi?


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2013)

zenieth said:


> why did you even fight her?
> 
> Your build doesn't even call for anything she drops.



Whats the point on letting her live? And i dont know what bosses drop before i kill them. Its still my first playthrough that i am doing mostly blind.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2013)

The chance of not dying and having to deal with Painted World again? 

I think it's common sense to not go out of your way to fuck with things in a world that routinely fucks with you.


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2013)

zenieth said:


> What's your last Lord Soul DiDi?



I did Four Kings, Nito and the Witch of Izalith

So that leaves Seath, I think?
I think the Anor Londo firekeeper said he was close to there, just a bit up the hill, I've seen that golden fog gate there before so I know where to go.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2013)

oh seath

you can do that with your eyes closed.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 10, 2013)

Easiest bosses so far for me;

Iron Golem
Butterfly
Sif

Aside from O&S they haven't really been too challenging. 


I think I'm either heading for Nito or Four Kings next. Yay. I went to Ash Lake to explore and stuff. I could barely dent those crab creatures. Also, fuck Basilisks. Ugh.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 10, 2013)

zenieth said:


> try dropping your sign near the bonfire just after the archers.



Thanks

Got summoned almost instantly and helped some guy stomp O&S


----------



## Mugiwara (Jan 10, 2013)

Damn, I spent over 100h on Dark Souls and about the same on Demon's. This blew my god damned mind when I saw it. Looking forward to DS2 like I was looking forward to 2012-12-21!


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm not surprised, it's not hard  to sink that amount of time into it. I'm at like 42h already and have 0 lord souls. Still have to do a big chunk of the game, and I'm already making plans for my second play-through. Then there's PVP.

I'm heading into New Londo Ruins, can I use a transient curse on my Lightning Claymore? or does the weapon have to be plain?


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, transient curse is just a buff on yourself and affects your everything


----------



## Didi (Jan 10, 2013)

zenieth said:


> oh seath
> 
> you can do that with your eyes closed.



>that first bossfight

FUCKING REALLY? ahahaha devs you glorious bastards 


But yeah he was a pushover when you finally get to him
though I did die once (a)
but that was because of fucking cursed D:
used cursebite ring next round

Overall I think Duke's Archives was by far the coolest area of the Lord Soul areas
Crystal Caves were a bit bullshit though



And now, I have the Kiln open. But I'm not going there now, cuz it's DLC time!
Glad I had a friend who could tell me how to get there because goddamn that's well hidden lol


----------



## tgre (Jan 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Easiest bosses so far for me;
> 
> Iron Golem
> Butterfly
> ...



you a crazy friend

when Sif starts limping around

I ran around for hours not knowing what to do trying not to kill him

fuck you cunt for me Sif was the hardest boss fight because I made it hard on myself


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2013)

Of those i did so far Sif was the hardest. He's so crazy fast that really screws with the long pyro cast times. I spent _hours_ on that fight.

And when i finally managed to do it i felt terrible when he just wouldnt stop trying to prevent me to get to that grave always limping forward.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 10, 2013)

Sif was a walk in the park for me. For some reason on my first playthrough, Moonlight Butterfly was my most significant challenge.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 10, 2013)

D:

I don't recall seeing him limp

It was over in two or three flurries, I guess that's why.

My conscience remains unperturbed 



Awesome said:


> Sif was a walk in the park for me. For some reason on my first playthrough, Moonlight Butterfly was my most significant challenge.



wat

I was a relatively low level and that wasn't even worthy of being a boss fight.

Then again, the second most challenging for me so far was the gaping dragon, and supposedly that's one of the easier fights. I think that's because I was playing like a moron, though.


----------



## Slice (Jan 11, 2013)

Its interesting how everyone has so different opinions on what a different fight in this game is.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome said:


> Sif was a walk in the park for me. For some reason on my first playthrough, Moonlight Butterfly was my most significant challenge.



Not that surprising. Without Beatrice or decent Magic damage reduction, the Butterfly will take chunks of your health off while remaining completely out of your reach. Like any boss in Dark Souls, the Butterfly will kill anyone unprepared to face it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 11, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Easiest bosses so far for me;
> 
> Iron Golem
> Butterfly
> ...



The easiest boss for me was the vagina dragon. The first time I faced the four kings was also very easy.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2013)

So far, first playthrough
Bosses I never died to:
-Asylum Demon
-Quelaag
-Iron Golem
-Stray Demon
-Priscilla
-Pinwheel
-Nito
-Hydra in Darkroot Basin (does it count as a boss though? felt more like miniboss)
-Ceaseless Discharge
-Demon Firesage

Bosses I only died once to:
-Moonlight Butterfly
-Gaping Dragon
-Centipede Demon
-Seath (not counting first encounter)


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2013)

Didi's list seems about right.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2013)

Honestly the level of difficulty for some bosses changes dependant on your Build lean. Only a few will legitimately always be hard for people.

Unless you're a dumbass who goes agroing every skeleton that's in Nito's room in which case you deserve every death you get.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2013)

Bosses I had the most trouble with were the Bell Gargoyles, Capra Demon and Pikachu & Snorlax

Bell Gargoyles because it's your first 2 on 1 which makes it pretty tough. Oh and the camera acts batshit retarded if they're on different sides of you, making me often miss some of the only few opportunities you get to actually hit them instead of blocking and dodging.
Capra Demon only because of the fucking beginning of the fight which is just so annoying
Drake & Josh because they can just rape you pretty easily if you're not very careful and kite them around and are just in general aware of their whole moveset

At least that's how I felt about it

It's worth noting though that I am on sort of a 1.5 playthrough though instead of a first because I tried the game out pirated first before it came on steamsale, but that save didn't work with the legit version so I had to start over. In that one I had just defeated Laurel and Hardy. 
In my new one I defeated all those bosses the first time, it gets so much easier when you know what you're doing and what they're doing and how to fight it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2013)

Dark Souls is a learning experience more than brutally difficult forever.


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2013)

Forgot to add Gwyndolin to the bosses that I only died to once
And after my most recent playsession I can add Sanctuary Gardian to the bosses I beat without dying, pretty easy boss, only thing that surprised me was the tail insta-poisoning me


But then
holy fuck
THAT ARTORIAS FIGHT WAS FUCKING AWESOME
might be my favourite bossfight of the game so far, damn that was good

And now I'm in the Oolacile township, opened up a shortcut and decided I had had enough consecutive playtime for now
And I also got invaded a bazillion times there, like wtf


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome said:


> Sif was a walk in the park for me. For some reason on my first playthrough, Moonlight Butterfly was my most significant challenge.



Wat

Summon Beatrice

Sit back and relax, grab a beer

Oh it's dead already? gg


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 11, 2013)

Beaten O&S about 20 times today. I've been getting summoned pretty speedily outside of the boss fight. 25K souls for <3 minutes work. Upgrading all my equipment. Best way I've found to get souls so far.

Also mixing it up with Forest PVP but that's becoming dull now. Summoned to fight an incredibly high leveled invader + his summoned pals who then proceed to stomp me into mush. Seems to happen_ often_. ~___~

I beat the Four Kings earlier and want the Dark Hand but don't want to join the Covenant. I can't get it to drop from Darkwraith Knights even while human and wearing Covetous Serpent Ring :/


----------



## Didi (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't need to be human for better drops

just gotta have humanity in your counter (bonuses cap at 10 humanity)


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 11, 2013)

The World said:


> Wat
> 
> Summon Beatrice
> 
> ...



That or get crest shield, dodge the slow attack block needles, attack from range or wait for boss to land... profit.

Most frustration I had was probably the first boss, played pc edition and because the game absolutes hates laptops due to shit ass optimzation regardless how high spec it was, I was getting 15fps if lower and didn't realise after a few deaths that you could skip the boss and didn't need to fight him with such disadvantages, later fixed the frame rate by forcing the game to use by damn GPU and the boss was really easy.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 11, 2013)

Or it's your first playthrough:

1. Have heater shield
2. Lol at the buttefly
3. Block magic
4. Get raped


----------



## zenieth (Jan 11, 2013)

dickstab forest is where I usually get my souls.

Not that I know what to do with em

last I checked I was sitting on 1.4 mil


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 11, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> you a crazy friend
> 
> when Sif starts limping around
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





That cutscene after you save Sif in the Oolacile.

evry tiem ;_;


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2013)

I have learned that the most annoying thing about the 4 Kings fight is having to walk to them again after dying. :/
A few tries in and i am already considering stopping for today because of that.


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

but it's a short walk if you know where to hop off
and just remember to make the elevator go up before you leave it each time to save time if you die again


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2013)

Jumped to the lower level at random places to find the shortest route... i think i got it now.
Lets put some fireballs into those guys faces!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 12, 2013)

i got raped by gwyndolin

i was terrible at parrying, so he crushed me repeatedly until i got summon help(3 people)

shit was epic


----------



## Didi (Jan 12, 2013)

>gwyndolin
>parrying

what?
that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) only spammed magic and arrows at me and teleported when I got close
how the hell would you parry him


----------



## Naruto (Jan 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4UdcKGWmZMs[/YOUTUBE]

No longer true after the nerf, but still so hilarious <3


----------



## Slice (Jan 12, 2013)

4 Kings are down and i decided to engage in some jolly cooperation.

Put my summon sign down near Ornstein and Smough and.... well... got summoned once to be returned 30 sec later, another time by someone that just ran around pointless not even going near the boss fog and after about a 30 minute wait a third time - this time to actually fight the boss. Then the host nearly died because his tactic seemet to be "run at them and dont stop pressing the attack button"


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 12, 2013)

Took down Seath. Got invaded a bunch of times in the Archives. More than I'd ever been invaded before. Is that a PVP hotspot or something? Pretty good area, anyway.

O&S still remains the best boss fight by a mile for me. Well, after Co-Oping it about 25 times the past few days it has lost it's sheen a little. Still my best _I DID IT_ moment. I look forward to fighting them solo on NG+.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 12, 2013)

Naruto said:


> No longer true after the nerf, but still so hilarious <3



My first playthrough in a nutshell.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 12, 2013)

Dukes Archives is hornets nest of Darkwraith scum.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2013)

Slice said:


> 4 Kings are down and i decided to engage in some jolly cooperation.
> 
> Put my summon sign down near Ornstein and Smough and.... well... got summoned once to be returned 30 sec later, another time by someone that just ran around pointless not even going near the boss fog and after about a 30 minute wait a third time - this time to actually fight the boss. Then the host nearly died because his tactic seemet to be "run at them and dont stop pressing the attack button"



1st time He was likely waiting on someone

2nd Guy was likely a chicken hawk (somebody who summons people specifically to gank invaders. LOLDarkmoons)

3rd you get these a lot


----------



## Slice (Jan 13, 2013)

Cant seem to find it on the net so i'm asking here:
If i get summoned - do my spells and health refill when entering the other players world?

Kiling stuff with great combustion usually is easier and quicker than endlessly circling them for backstabs but i need all 8 casts when i am helping someone with a boss.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

No, they don't iirc.
When you return to your own world they'll be back at the level they were before you were summoned though I think.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

Wooh, beat Manus in one try. Wasn't that hard, expected more tbh.

But Kalameet on the other hand, he's whooped my ass twice already, and both times I only had done like a quarter of his HP in damage. That fire when he flies up for a bit and then breathes it down seems like it breaks my guard and then instakills me.
So this'll take quite some more tries.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2013)

Did you fight Manus with the Pendant?


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

What pendant?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2013)

Good.

He's a bitch to fight, though.  I had a character who was medium-rolling, though I had a nice shield to counteract this physical attacks--nothing broke my guard.  You can't tank his magic unless you have the Cleansing Greatshield or Havel's.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

I got hit by his magic a lot of times, was the only annoying thing.

But he was so slow and had so many openings where I could estus up, so with my 18 estus+5, that wasn't that much of a problem.
I was fastrolling, but my silver knight shield+5 was good enough to block all his normal attacks, though I could dodge a lot of it too. I dunno, they just were easily telegraphed or something, his moves just felt intuitive to me.

I probably would have been raped if my stamina and vit weren't both 40 though.

gear was
mask of the child (loving this thing, stamina regen is sooooo good)
silver knight armor+5
silver knight gauntlets+5
silver knight leggings+5 (what can I say, I like how the silver knight set looks, well except for the helm, that one looks kind of silly)

uchigatana+15
silver knight shield+5


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, yeah, if you were way overlevelled I guess so.  

I was like SL 30 when I tackled Manus and the DLC.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

It's my first playthrough I don't know if I'm overleveled or not 
I just figured it would make sense to do the dlc after everything from the normal game, only have the Kiln left


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah, if you get the DLC when you're almost done, it makes sense.

Technically there's no 'real' level to be at anywhere, but on your first playthrough you can level yourself into oblivion and mow through the game quickly.  If you play through as another character, and not on NG+, you'll probably find yourself going through the game a much lower levels.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 13, 2013)

Thought there was some news coming in here but just come boring convo.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, if you get the DLC when you're almost done, it makes sense.
> 
> Technically there's no 'real' level to be at anywhere, but on your first playthrough you can level yourself into oblivion and mow through the game quickly.  If you play through as another character, and not on NG+, you'll probably find yourself going through the game a much lower levels.



The biggest reason why I might be overleveled is because I once got 880k souls from an invasion 


And I felt bad about spending them to level (went from 50 to 85) because it felt so cheese but I didn't want to possibly lose so many souls


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2013)

I usually invest in Titanite or reusables.

Load up on Shards, large Shards, Twinkling and all other kinds; that way you can basically just upgrade any weapon when you get it, instead of farming for it later.  It makes things a lot less annoying.

And if you want mad souls, co op in the forest.   Or invade.  Oh my I was swimming in Souls.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2013)

I rarely invade but, when I do, it's always in Sen's Fortress.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll bet you use Wrath of God, too.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeeay, I beat Kalameet!
Great boss, and pretty doable once you figure out where to stand so that you can most easily dodge/block his shit, and most importantly how to dodge that bloody psychic grab. Because that really fucks you up, you get like this eye above your head and you suddenly take a bazillion damage from everything (well, if it's the same effect as that ring he dropped, probably double damage, but still).



Damn, guess that means it's time for me to finish the game. 
Hmm, think I'll do some more invading first in the township, I'm getting so much hits there.

And after that, I don't think I'm gonna do NG+, feel like making a new character. Maybe a sunbro strength/faith guy. Or a sorcerer.

And after that a low level (maybe even SL1) run for the challenge.


But this is definitely one of the games I love the most from the last few years. <3


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'll bet you use Wrath of God, too.



Would I do something as cruel as that? I use Force instead.


----------



## Didi (Jan 13, 2013)

Beat Gwyn. Not that hard, but I suppose that makes sense lore wise.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 13, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Would I do something as cruel as that? I use Force instead.



Psh, not Emit Force.


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2013)

Didi said:


> Beat Gwyn. Not that hard, but I suppose that makes sense lore wise.



At first I thought that the boss fight was shit after all that trouble and dying fucking everywhere, but exactly as you said; lore wise it made sense.

By the time you reach Gwyn, who at the time is a shell of his former self, you're there to fuck his shit up and usurp what little power he had left. So yeah, the ending really fucked with my head the first time I best the game lol.


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh yeah! I have a really fucked up summon story haha!

So I was in Anor Londo and I place my summon sign down to do some coop. I get summoned into twilight Londo by a guy wearing Chester's set.

He's already beaten O&S and he just stands near the main boss doorway. He    looks at me, bows and points behind me where a spirit of vengeance invader had just come in.

I look back at the dude in the Chester set and he just bows again and steps back.

So I end up battling and killing the invader and them run back to Chester who looks at me and does the huzzah gesture when I come back victorious. He bows again and after about a minute or two, another invader pops up. This goes on for about three our four fights. Each time an invader comes, Chester bows and I kill the invader as Chester dude applauds my victory.

Finally Chesterbro bows for the final time and I end up facing off against another invader who's dressed in another Chesterbro set. Hardest fight I had ever been in. Ended up beating him and ran back to original Chesterbro who bowed and ended up dropping a soul of Manus, there twin humanities, a soul of Gwyn, a lightning zweihander+10 and a sunlight medal; before bowing for a final time and using the black separation crystal to send me on my way back.

Ended up starting at my TV for like 5 minutes trying to understand what just happened after that lol.

Felt like I was in a gantz chapter being made to fight invader bros for the delight of this mysterious dude in a Chester set.

Weirdest summon experience ever. Incredibly surreal.


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2013)

Posting from my phone so please disregard the obvious typos lol


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2013)

I love that.  Occasionally you'll get an awesome host or invader, and you'll just be amazed by it.  I've had some great invaders who were all kinds of hilarious and fun to battle against; my favorite are those goofy invaders, like those who wear the Symbol of Avarice, and nothing else, and run around trying to punch you.

Good stuff.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

That reminds me of the invader that dropped one of every type of Slab, waited for me to pick them all up, then killed me with a single backstab (admittedly, I never did level up my Vitality from its initial score).

I didn't see that coming, that's for sure.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

That's one reason I love being in twilight Anor Londo

Dickmoons don't even see it coming

edit: HAHAHAHAHAHAH you deserve that and every bad thing that happens to you, Winny.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> That reminds me of the invader that dropped one of every type of Slab, waited for me to pick them all up, then killed me with a single backstab (admittedly, I never did level up my Vitality from its initial score).
> 
> I didn't see that coming, that's for sure.



Did you get all the slabs? If you did then I'd say fair assuming you retrieved successfully.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

At best she got 1.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

Like I said, they waited for me to pick them all up first.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh, then you just deserve to be laughed at

I'll take back that deserve every bad thing that happens to you post.


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Dukes Archives is hornets nest of Darkwraith scum.



Duke's Archives is definitely a wretched hive of scum and villainy. Same with Anor Darkscum Londo.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 14, 2013)

THE GUILTY PAY THE PRICE!


----------



## Lamb (Jan 14, 2013)

if u dun wan get invade y u sin?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Me when someone invades me:


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

I sin

I kill Giant tits

I wait for dickmoons

10/10 hilarity

every time


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> THE GUILTY PAY THE PRICE!





Lamb said:


> if u dun wan get invade y u sin?





zenieth said:


> I sin
> 
> I kill Giant tits
> 
> ...



Oswald damns your souls...............for you are only human.......heheheheheheh

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFHhaAQz5D0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3d94pxVRQU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2013)

That Ornstein charge!


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

The ending was just genius.


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2013)

I screwed up. 

After researching and finding out that there is a grand total of 2 titanite slabs per playthrough (its not like you need those for nearly everything) i wanted to help Siegmeier with the chaos eaters to get the second one. Fell down the hole because of that tiny step forward you do when casting a pyromancy... ran up again and all eaters died falling into a hole.

Went to the bonfire to redo it and learned they apparently dont respawn - but one further down the hole did. So i woke Siegmeier, kicked him down the hole and fought the eater with him. There he managed to run into my sword, got damaged and now hates me.

So much for that slab


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

Slice said:


> I screwed up.
> 
> After researching and finding out that there is a grand total of 2 titanite slabs per playthrough (its not like you need those for nearly everything) i wanted to help Siegmeier with the chaos eaters to get the second one. Fell down the hole because of that tiny step forward you do when casting a pyromancy... ran up again and all eaters died falling into a hole.
> 
> ...



Why don't you just absolve your sin?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 15, 2013)

Farm Darkwraith's in New Londo with the Covetous Gold Serpent Ring and 10 humanity.


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Why don't you just absolve your sin?



Will do that, but since i left the area and Siegmeier was already "activated" i cant redo the sequence and so the slab is lost.


Also beat the Bed of Chao - this has to be the stupidest boss in the entire game. Two tries to verify it is indeed immune to damage. Several falls to death reaching the right glowing orb. COUNTLESS deaths missing that bridge leading to the core. This whole jumping thing is just nothing for me. 






Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Farm Darkwraith's in New Londo with the Covetous Gold Serpent Ring and 10 humanity.



Only thing i ever saw them drop were chunks. The way i know my luck this wont change.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 15, 2013)

Go to the Great Hollow. I needed an extra slab after messing up the Siegmeyer Questline too. I saw people say they often get a slab from the Crystal Lizard's there.There are apparently 10 or so of them there. I killed around 6, and managed to get a slab from one. Then used it to upgrade my MSGS to +15. Which is pretty sweet with 40 STR.

It took me until Kiln of the First Flame to start backstabbing enemies, lol. I was practicing on the Black Knights.  PVP success rate increased by about 1000%.


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2013)

Been dying to Artorias for more than an hour now. How is it that i always have huge problems with bosses that are considered not so hard?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

black knights are the best pvp fodder for practice

who lied and told you artorias wasn't hard?


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2013)

zenieth said:


> black knights are the best pvp fodder for practice
> 
> who lied and told you artorias wasn't hard?



And down he is.

I remember reading that somewhere that he was comparably easy... not sure where it was.

After the DLC its time to kindle those bonfires around the world and then finish the game to go into NG+. I fear for my playstyle since there is no way i can further increase my spell damage but enemy hp will go up.

Its either level up STR and built a goood heavy armor, or finally learn rolling around without getting hit all the time going with DEX. Despite my love for big ass two handed weapons i guess i will go with DEX.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm doing an SL1 run at the moment (wanted to do a strength run first, but a friend and I decided to coop it, so that character is currently in blighttown as quelaag will be the first boss we face), and it's really fun! Sorta frustrating (quelaag was a bitch), but fun! Now I really need to learn how to dodge everything, can't make mistakes.

About to face O&S. This'll be painful probably.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2013)

I had to cheat and look up how to get a summon to help with Manus since i could not beat him at all.

With Sif i managed to kill him at my last cm of health. That magic attack closing in on you is what got me everytime.


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2013)

Fuck yeah beat O&S at SL1

I feel so fucking good right now
though I did have Solaire help me but whatever, it counts

Only took me three tries actually
first time I lost because I wanted to try ornstein last again, I quickly abandoned that idea
second time I tried it solo, didn't even get one hit in lol
third time I just kept smough busy while solaire solo'd ornstein, and then afterwards just did super smough myself (since solaire was pretty much dead, he could take 2 more hits from smough and then he died)
so easy when you're fastrolling, and when you can kite him around the pillars like he's a retard

Now, time for Sif
Then Four Kings (oh god I dread this)

And then time for ultimate fucking dickwraithing as I can now invade anyone anywhere
fuck yeah


Probably will spend the brunt of my time in the funhouse


----------



## tgre (Jan 17, 2013)

are you using the Red Tearstone ring?

If so I'd definitely Red Tearstone + Ring of Favor and protection

since SL1 is pretty much gonna be majority of speed-running; you're going to need the extra stamina and extra vit

also extra equip load = faster roll + sprint.


----------



## tgre (Jan 17, 2013)

but you don't need me telling you

I think my next character is going to be a roleplay character

I don't know what to roleplay as

Sephiroth gets done too much

so does Guts

I need ideas


----------



## Didi (Jan 17, 2013)

Atm I'm using FaP ring and Steel protection. Was thinking of actually making that second ring the flipring for even easier time dodging. But Red Tearstone might also be good yes.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 17, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> but you don't need me telling you
> 
> I think my next character is going to be a roleplay character
> 
> ...



Joseph joestar. Only use a sledgehammer, crossbow, fists, and sunlight magic.


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2013)

Finished the game, i had more trouble with some random enemies throughout the game than with this boss.

Kinda strange.


----------



## Lamb (Jan 18, 2013)

Slice said:


> Finished the game, i had more trouble with some random enemies throughout the game than with this boss.
> 
> Kinda strange.



The final boss isn't supposed to be hard.

Also, I'm pretty sure boss damage is coded differently than regular enemy damage. Bosses do percentage max health damage with less reduction from resistances, which is meant to keep them consistently high damage, but also prevent them from ever being able to one-hit the player, with very few exceptions. This was meant to appeal to the lvl 1 runs.

Normal enemies don't have those restrictions, which makes them often substantially more threatening with less resistances, further increased by their multiplicity.


----------



## Slice (Jan 18, 2013)

Speaking of difficult:

New game + Hellkite Wyvern is simply impossible. He simply keeps flying up and spams firebreath. 
Will return later, to finish this guy.

Bell tower gargoyle went down really fast. Twohanding that Obsidian Greatsword +5 killed him in 6 hits.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2013)

I thought so too at first, but all it takes is alot of patience, a bow, and possibly the dark grain ring for super fast flip rolls.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 18, 2013)

Or you could do it the boring as shit way and shoot from the ledge below where he can't get you, but who wants to do that.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2013)

So I started up the game and got to the open world bonfire after the tutorial

"Oh hey a bunch of skeletons that looks like the right way"

10 deaths later: Fuck


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't worry Zaru. Pretty much everyone does that at first. 


Did you talk to the guy near the bonfire? He should've given you a pretty good idea of where to go.


*Spoiler*: __ 



try upwards


----------



## Zaru (Jan 18, 2013)

I did manage to tear a few of the Skeletons a new one but I realized that I was not supposed to go there, so yeah I'm already in the Undead Burg and bought a bow + arrows
But fuck how do you even aim with that thing (360 controller on PC)

Plus I feel like all I should do right now is grind for souls near the bonfire in order to level up a notch and buy necessary items like the repair box and such


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2013)

Meh, you never need to grind in DaS, but if you feel like it go for it. But you could always just come back later and buy those items.
I'd recommend just trying to get through the area, see how far you can get, see if you can get to the fog wall. You'll garner some souls that way as well.


If you're shooting with the bow, you can press the block button to go into aim mode.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 18, 2013)

It's pretty funny how almost everyone in the game is a derraged dick, or least acts that way to you outside of the few bro's like Solaire. The worst was the petrus, dude. I honestly thought he was a reasonable guy, I mean he gave me a copper coin. Guys like Lautrec you could see a mile coming.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 18, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> It's pretty funny how almost everyone in the game is a derraged dick, or least acts that way to you outside of the few bro's like Solaire. The worst was the petrus, dude. I honestly thought he was a reasonable guy, I mean he gave me a copper coin. Guys like Lautrec you could see a mile coming.



The world is fucked.  It's corrupted and vacant of regular people; the gods have all left and the remaining one is a soulless, burning husk of a person and the Primordial Serpents still have power.

The only people left are either strong enough to avoid going hollow or are going insane from being hollow.  It makes sense.

That's FROM for you; it's been like this King's Field.


----------



## Didi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey don't forget Laurentius, he's a fucking bro as well


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 18, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The world is fucked.  It's corrupted and vacant of regular people; the gods have all left and the remaining one is a soulless, burning husk of a person and the Primordial Serpents still have power.
> 
> The only people left are either strong enough to avoid going hollow or are going insane from being hollow.  It makes sense.
> 
> That's FROM for you; it's been like this King's Field.



Nah I knew all this I just found it funny anyway. It's not that world is grim, it's more that almost every, npc gives of the impression that they screwing you over and they aren't being underhanded or shy about it, they want you to know aside from petrus and maybe a few others which are a lot more subtle. Either that or laughing about that fact your about to die.



Didi said:


> Hey don't forget Laurentius, he's a fucking bro as well



Yup that free pyromancy flame and pyromancy goodness.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

FUCK YES I BEAT FOUR KINGS ON SL 1 FUCK YEAH YEAH YEAH



I FEEL SO GOOD RIGHT NOW


MASSIVE AMOUNTS OF ADRENALINE SURGING THROUGH MY BODY



HELL FUCKING YES


IM A BEEEEEAAAAAAAST


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

Damn, I gotta give you more than just a golf clap.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2013)

Fucking Black Knights, I was about to kill one and then the game bugged out on me and my attack didn't hit (I saw the fucking sword go inside his body )

Also what was up with the Taurus demon, I pretty much just stood inside his crotch and he couldn't hurt me


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, hugging the Taurus Demon's penis is a pretty viable strategy to deal with him.


Black Knights can be pretty tough early on because they can easily one-shot you, but if you learn how to parry/riposte and how to fish for easy backstabs, they're supereasy.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2013)

I never manage to do that, over 90 hours in this game and i still fail at most attempts to parry.

Beat Quelaag in NG+, i am not sure why i ever had so many problems with her in NG. This time she seemed so... easy.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

A tip that really helped me with parrying is, the thing you're trying to push back is not their weapon, it's their hand. So time it according to that.
You should get the hang for it on Silver Knights, they're super easy to parry.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Fucking Black Knights, I was about to kill one and then the game bugged out on me and my attack didn't hit (I saw the fucking sword go inside his body )
> 
> Also what was up with the Taurus demon, I pretty much just stood inside his crotch and he couldn't hurt me



Black Knights are bitches.  

They bend over for kiting.

Taurus should jump back if you're hugging his ballsack, but sometimes he doesn't.  Most of the time he just jumps back and slams the ground where you were.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 19, 2013)

Slice said:


> I never manage to do that, over 90 hours in this game and i still fail at most attempts to parry.
> 
> Beat Quelaag in NG+, i am not sure why i ever had so many problems with her in NG. This time she seemed so... easy.



Pretty much you have to be as close as possible, keep in mind only the first part of animation is active aside from a few exceptions, and wait for the weapon to come at you not when the they start attacking. With black knights your better off simply blocking until you've figure out they're attack pattern and timings and then parry.

Parrying saved my shit so many times places where my weapon damage wasn't up to snuff and low on heas. 

I'd also reccomend block parry cancel, (basically cancelling your block with a parry rather stand waiting for them to attack without block and wait until the last moment as chance are even if your too late you'll  still block theie first attack.)

If black knights are really annoying you and can't seem to parry them get a great shield, it cause them to stun on some attacks when they hit your shield like other enemies leavng open. I prefer the shield shiva uses as you can still parry unlike other great shields.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

Taurus demon is one the hardest normal enemies in the game. They go down surprisingly fast, in comparison to their difficulty.


----------



## Badalight (Jan 19, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Fucking Black Knights, I was about to kill one and then the game bugged out on me and my attack didn't hit (I saw the fucking sword go inside his body )
> 
> Also what was up with the Taurus demon, I pretty much just stood inside his crotch and he couldn't hurt me



The "correct" strategy is when he jumps onto the bridge - a normal player would go "OH SHIT" and start running away, then recall seeing the ladder and climb up that shit. A player who is smart would instantly jump off and do the downward stabbing animation to take off like 1/3 of his HP off the bat and repeat that process. A player who is too timid will see the demon jump up there and fuck you up.

Even though it's really easy, I think it's a pretty brilliant boss fight.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

I didn't notice the ladder until like my 4th try lol


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2013)

I noticed it my first try, but died when I took too long killing archers and he jumped up and killed me. 

He really is a fun introductory boss fight, before your first "real boss" fight, dem gargoyles.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

Gargoyles is probably the boss fight that took me the most tries on my first playthrough


Half of the difficulty was learning how to deal with 2 major foes at the same time, and proper stamina management

The other half was the camera lock-on becoming a goddamn retard around 2 big enemies that are jumping around


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 19, 2013)

i beat gargoyles first try


----------



## Badalight (Jan 19, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i beat gargoyles first try



Because you're a god.

I did too tbh.


Dark Souls has much harder bosses than Demons Souls btw, there's only like 2-3 I didn't beat on my first try, but in Dark Souls I had trouble with a loooot of them.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2013)

my first encounter with Tauros Demon was great. I blocked and got a few hits in but still lost a lot of my health since i had so little stamina. Then suddenly he made this small jump backwards and fell off the bridge. 

Also i never understood why the Bell Gargoyle was supposed to be hard, maybe i was just lucky - or maybe it was because i had Solaire with me - but i got them first try. I never even realized a second one had appeared until the first was already down.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2013)

>Solaire

You did the fight on babby easy mode.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 19, 2013)

I started a new character and so far, regarding boss fights, I have died only once, for capra demon because of his bloody undead dogs.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2013)

Didi said:


> >Solaire
> 
> You did the fight on babby easy mode.



Thought so. 

I guess in NG it could be possible to summon Solaire and Lautrec and let them kill the Gargoyles without you doing anything.

I should try this sometime.


----------



## Magic (Jan 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CnHQ0QkUzyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2013)

Dark Souls in under an hour:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0t97aEhFWI[/YOUTUBE]

What the hell did i just watch? How are some of the bosses even bahaving the way they do here?


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2013)

What do you mean? I didn't see anything out of the ordinary with the bosses' behaviour


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe not the best word, like Nito  he just runs up basically standing in front of him slashing away. He doesnt even get hit by any of his aoe attacks. Probably has to do something with how fast he is beating them down and the stun effect of the halberd.


I am really frustrated right now. Gwyn on NG was a joke, Gwyn on NG+ is raping me hard. Been trying to beat him for 2 hours now. Sometimes i dont even get a single hit in.


-----

Finally managed to beat him, not very elegant but it worked. Circling one of the pilars with my shield up, whenever i got close to min cast 'great combustion'. Including one miss that nearly brought him down so i only had to hit him one more time.


----------



## tgre (Jan 21, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i beat gargoyles first try



This

No Solaire

Black Knight Sword

STR build

a couple 'o' shots and they were fuckin' toast.


----------



## tgre (Jan 21, 2013)

I really have to attempt a proper pyro character

but I never get around to using it in major boss fights

mainly because I'm a reactive player more than a planner

I dodge-roll like a fucking boss though. PVP come at me.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe I should get level 2 on my dickwraith. Then I can put one more point in dex, and use a longsword, and really be RP'ing as a ringwraith darkwraith. 2-hand that bitch and strike fear into the hearts of newbies.

@TJ: yeah, a black knight sword makes the early game quite redundant, those black knight weapons are so fucking powerful, such a lucky drop.


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I really have to attempt a proper pyro character
> 
> but I never get around to using it in major boss fights
> 
> ...



Pure pyro worked really well for me in NG, you just have to get quite a few attunement slots. Problem is by the time of NG+ even a +5 Flame doesnt do enough damage to seriously hurt most bosses so it becomes less and less useful.

Dodgerolling is something i have to learn. I want to try a low level playthrough but even with my high level one whenever i try to dodge i get hit anyways.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Lol, the craziest shit just happened
I was invading in the burg
but then I was suddenly being summoned as a white phantom
I was like wtf, but I just rolled with it
So I helped this dude clear the area and beat taurus demon

wtf FROM, get your shit together 




Slice said:


> Pure pyro worked really well for me in NG, you just have to get quite a few attunement slots. Problem is by the time of NG+ even a +5 Flame doesnt do enough damage to seriously hurt most bosses so it becomes less and less useful.
> 
> Dodgerolling is something i have to learn. I want to try a low level playthrough but even with my high level one whenever i try to dodge i get hit anyways.



Fastroll for most invincibility frames and fastest recovery. And learn to time it right.


----------



## tgre (Jan 21, 2013)

parrying and dodgerolling will save your life NG++

easy peasy.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh hi newbies. I am become death, destroyer of worlds. Prepare your anus.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> Lol, the craziest shit just happened
> I was invading in the burg
> but then I was suddenly being summoned as a white phantom
> I was like wtf, but I just rolled with it
> ...



Ninja flip gives you more invinceability frames but you'd have to waste a ring slot and you'd have fast roll anyway.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Ninja flip gives you more invinceability frames but you'd have to waste a ring slot and you'd have fast roll anyway.



It's a bit faster too, but yeah there's better things to use that ringslot for


though you do look flippin' cool () while doing it


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> It's a bit faster too, but yeah there's better things to use that ringslot for
> 
> 
> though you do look flippin' cool () while doing it



I tend to put it on in low level just started the game pvp, because the ring selection is pretty crap unless I'm going for a high poise build. Get a spear and iron round shield and come at me bro.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

I had it on the sl1 char I posted earlier this page (was wearing different gear then, obviously I can't fastroll with this, though I can still midroll), but I decided to switch to wolf ring since I do more damage anyway than the people I'm invading, so might as well tank a hit with poise and fuck em up.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> I had it on the sl1 char I posted earlier this page (was wearing different gear then, obviously I can't fastroll with this, though I can still midroll), but I decided to switch to wolf ring since I do more damage anyway than the people I'm invading, so might as well tank a hit with poise and fuck em up.



Guessing you enchanted your weapons if you were really commited to it. So harsh to those poor suckers.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Guessing you enchanted your weapons if you were really commited to it. So harsh to those poor suckers.



Lightning Reinforced Club+5 


I very occasionally get messages like 'why ', 'wtf D:', etc. I just reply 'Welcome to Dark Souls.'

The best message I ever got was 'twinking shitlord'. That gave me so much satisfaction. 



Though now, like you can see, I'm rocking dark hand + pyromancy flame, because it looks cool. Have got an ascended flame +1 or +2 (can't remember), and while I would get more uses and situation adaptation with fire orb/great combustion, I'm using Chaos Storm for the lulz, since I can tank 2-3 hits with my 80 poise if they attack me, and most newbies don't know what hits them and get oneshot 

And if it misses, oh well, I'm a +3 darkwraith so just punching with the dark hand does a fair bit of damage (around 130) and it's pretty quick
Only thing that sucks is I can't shield or parry, but oh well I suppose it is only fair that I have at least one handicap


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> Lightning Reinforced Club+5
> 
> 
> I very occasionally get messages like 'why ', 'wtf D:', etc. I just reply 'Welcome to Dark Souls.'
> ...



I remember the first time I played the game saw someone like that, stole my humanity whatever amount it was and then just took pity on me and gave have me +5 crimson set and a stone great sword. Second time wasn't so lucky. From then on I decided to do builds that would at least fare decently against dickwraths.

For any of the min maxers out there here's a website for the exact scaling on each weapon. Saw it before but only found it again just now.


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> _*
> *PICTURE**_
> 
> Oh hi newbies. I am become death, destroyer of worlds. Prepare your anus.



The helmet of the Dark set looks so awesome.

I use it with Artorias' armor and the Lord's Blade pants and arms:



Unfortunately no nice high res screenshot from me since the xbox cant take those.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

For people playing on PC what keyboard settings you using. I've sorted out the parrying and lockons from they're awful default versions but don't know how to change target lock since that's the most annoying deaths I've had.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

I use default lol


Shift is the perfect button for shielding imo, but I agree that tab for parrying could be on a better spot prolly


Lockon is just with the middle mouse button aka clicking on the scrollwheel, I don't see a problem with that cuz you also use the mouse to attack and look around anyway


----------



## Zaru (Jan 21, 2013)

I just use my 360 controller with the PC version.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> I use default lol
> 
> 
> Shift is the perfect button for shielding imo, but I agree that tab for parrying could be on a better spot prolly
> ...



Is that lockon by default or our settings messed up since I have it as O though I've never tried that and can't seem to do change it in panel. Also put parry on F works so much better than caps.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah, pretty sure middle mouse button is default, but along with a keyboardbutton iirc
And I use F for it's default which is changing items, cuz my mousewheel is sorta fucked up and untrustable when used for scrolling


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

I was mostly talking about target switching though, due to it randomly spazing out on me when enemies are near each other on different levels.

I switched F for R and R for cap


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

wait


you can switch targets with a button

instead of the camera just picking and choosing on the movement of your mouse but mostly on how the enemies jump around making it sometimes incredibly freak out when several enemies are involved?


WHY DID I NOT KNOW THIS


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

Didi said:


> wait
> 
> 
> you can switch targets with a button
> ...



On consoles it's locked to the target you chose and you can switch manually. You can do it via mouse wheel using a mouse fix mod but I wasn't sure if it would allowed to lock on via a mouse button. Hence why i asked. No idea if the game allows you to naturally do that.


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2013)

Playing this with anything else but a gamepad? Sounds awfully uncomfortable


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 21, 2013)

Slice said:


> Playing this with anything else but a gamepad? Sounds awfully uncomfortable



Actually works perfectly fine with right mods. Standard pc rpg controls better sensitivty and gamepad (which you can control with mods), change and choose target with wheel and with the right button set up not much difference aside from slightly more precision.

It's more a testmament to how From Soft fucked up the port than than the fact the game doesn't inately work with keyboard and mouse.


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2013)

On NG++ i forgot to kill Lautrec before he kills Anastacia.

Then in Anor Londo i invaded him, and died at the same time he did. The firekeeper soul never appeared in my inventory and now the Firelink bonfire is stuck unusable for the rest of the play through.


----------



## Didi (Jan 21, 2013)

Not like that matters when you can just warp around with the lordvessel


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah thats right, it would save a bit of time though and loading screens are annoying [/firstworldproblems]

Fight against O&S was a joke this time, i was running around human and there were 2 summon signs before the fog. Confused me a bit since i am SL137 and +/- 10% thats still a very high level for me to even see summon signs in Anor Londo.


----------



## tgre (Jan 21, 2013)

SL137

and summon signs

holy fucking shit

you should of friended those guys you summoned/if you summoned them incase you want some mindblowingly epic co-op in the future

nothing better than being a high level and summoning a bro at a higher level and steam-rolling through an area like two bosses


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 24, 2013)

New pictures of the team working on Dark Souls 2;


*Spoiler*: __ 







People have pointed out that it looks an awful lot like Gwyn in one of the pictures. Prequel?


----------



## Didi (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, I was gonna say that, that sure looks like Gwyn.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 27, 2013)

I was gonna say the same thing.

I've found this guy's videos on youtube, decided to share them with you.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2013)

No clue, but I already know the stuff about solaire

hell i already know all the horrific things that come with DkS mythos.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 28, 2013)

The video's creator has stated very good points not only on the one aboe but also on others he created.


----------



## Krory (Jan 29, 2013)

recently. Not sure if any of this information is a repeat so I apologize if so. Be warned, the actual article is written rather idiotically. They try to add much too much artistic flourish to their overglorified interview.

He says it is a direct sequel (as best they can gather), open world in the same vain as Dark Souls is but it does not take place in Lordran. He won't disclose the name of the setting, it's a key story element. It will still be the same "world" essentially, though. Premise seems to be similar but again, they aren't giving details yet.

The key focus change seems to be for Dark Souls II is time and the existence of time. He doesn't give much else though. He talks again of making it more "accessible" to people, particularly noting the covenant system in Dark Souls, as well as making some story elements more apparent to players since he feels some hidden elements when unnoticed by many players previously.

And now for the bad news (good news?)... with the team working on Dark Souls II being larger (again, Shibuya won't give specifics) and the process starting in September of 2011 (NOTE: The article says that it was "last year" but it also states that when Miyazaki was asked about a sequel in November of 2011, it was already being worked on for two months), the game is only about 25% complete. So don't hold your breath on a 2013 release.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 29, 2013)

next gen?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm thinking a 2014 release, well into the next generation of consoles.  I thought we already knew this?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 30, 2013)

Seems they were aiming for 2013. Though I'm guessing most people realised that was highly unlikely. Most probably it'll be cross gen anyway, since chances of a decent install base on next gen consoles within a year of launch are slim.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't know about that.  

They're definitely working on a completely new engine for the game (per usual when FROM puts out an expensive CG trailer), and that may not quite translate well over two platforms.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Don't know about that.
> 
> They're definitely working on a completely new engine for the game (per usual when FROM puts out an expensive CG trailer), and that may not quite translate well over two platforms.



Probably be two platforms anyway look at the pc release. Fact of the matter is the install base won't be there for next gen consoles when this releases, so the most probable situation is that Namco Bandai will force a current gen release.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2013)

Which would be a damn shame, but unfortunately so.  Unless we don't see it until 2015.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 2, 2013)

My god, this game can be so addicting and I never expected myself to care so much about the story/lore/characters in this game but I ended up after all and it's so great and fascinating but also very sad 

On my first play through at the moment and I already beat all the bosses except Gwyndolin and Gwyn so I think I'll do him first after I take care of some stuff and then finish Gwyn and go new game+


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 2, 2013)

How the fuck is this dude in I'm facing in PvP in undead burg manage to freaking curse me. Either he's hacking or it's a random glitch otherwise it's annoying as fuck. One shit kill and he has some random AoE wrath of the gods type magic attack, two of those a hit and I'm cursed.

Also of course he hits me while I bow, It's one thing to not bow I don't really care if they bow, but if they attack you during a bow and then do the douchebag well thats that taught, it's seriously quite annoying.

On a more positive note low level bro's are the best bro's on the rarity of actually getting a summon sign while sl1, I actually got a dude aiming to be a sun bro who was lvl 8 at around Ornstein and smough. When I actually saw it I was like my god, since i'm always human as sl1 since i never get invaded and never seen soul signs it was a revelation. Dude was quite the bro.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 3, 2013)

Krory said:


> recently. Not sure if any of this information is a repeat so I apologize if so. Be warned, the actual article is written rather idiotically. They try to add much too much artistic flourish to their overglorified interview.
> 
> He says it is a direct sequel (as best they can gather), open world in the same vain as Dark Souls is but it does not take place in Lordran. He won't disclose the name of the setting, it's a key story element. It will still be the same "world" essentially, though. Premise seems to be similar but again, they aren't giving details yet.
> 
> The key focus change seems to be for Dark Souls II is time and the existence of time. He doesn't give much else though. He talks again of making it more "accessible" to people, particularly noting the covenant system in Dark Souls, as well as making some story elements more apparent to players since he feels some hidden elements when unnoticed by many players previously.



I'm wondering what other places might the story take place in. There's Oolacile, which we has already been added to the current game, Catarina, Thorolund, Astora... Do you guys remember any other?


----------



## Didi (Feb 3, 2013)

Mike Von J said:


> I'm wondering what other places might the story take place in. There's Oolacile, which we has already been added to the current game, Catarina, Thorolund, Astora... Do you guys remember any other?



Carim, Vinheim


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2013)

According to , the Facebook page is looking to pick their tagline based on votes from the community.



TRANCSEND (sic) DEATH
 
INTO THE BEYOND
 
GO BEYOND DEATH
 
SURVIVE DEATH
 
SACRIFICE EVERYTHING

The first is winning with 2,329 votes. "SACRIFICE EVERYTHING" is second place with 1,810.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 10, 2013)

I like Sacrifice Everything, but Transcend Death makes more sense in the context of the game and its lore.


----------



## Krory (Feb 10, 2013)

I really, really hope that they make the same typo when they start doing marketing for the game and release it.

Like Resident Evil: Revelaitons.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 11, 2013)

Transcend Death all the way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Feb 11, 2013)

Dark Souls II:Your End is Nigh Sacrifice Everything and Transcend Death


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 11, 2013)

Only 25 percent done :/


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm thinking (and also hoping) this is a next gen game.


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got the DLC.

Man is the arena fun stuff


----------



## Juub (Feb 20, 2013)

Sphyer said:


> Just got the DLC.
> 
> Man is the arena fun stuff



I finished the PTDE on PC but never played in the arena. How is it? Is it like the usual PvP bull? Lagstabs, cheap spells, WOTG spams and whatnot?


----------



## Sphyer (Feb 21, 2013)

Juub said:


> I finished the PTDE on PC but never played in the arena. How is it? Is it like the usual PvP bull? Lagstabs, cheap spells, WOTG spams and whatnot?



Well from what I played there, I only really encountered just the lagstabs.

Wouldn't really expect none of that not to be here though (especially since spells recharge after every death).


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## Velocity (Feb 28, 2013)

For the tag line, they should just use mine.


----------



## The World (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2013)

Killed by shit.

Not a good day for Capra Demon


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 8, 2013)

Only Afro that ^ (use bro), kept on invading him in anor londo and he kept on doing some weird as shit, like randomly closing the door everytime I opned it despite the fact it was fairly easy if I wanted to  get back stabs and hits if I didn't care enough about winning to do douche bag things like numerous, numerous moments of just standing and some insane ass lag. he was a douche bag if he, didn't really do anything. Bt damn fighting him was weird and not particularily fun. Other dudes were fun as shit today though, didn't get any of those annoying instant disconnects and didn't have to chase a load.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Shoddragon (Mar 12, 2013)

The World said:


> Killed by shit.
> 
> Not a good day for Capra Demon



good for him. The Crapass Demon and his dogs, Stunlock and Cheapo, deserve shit .


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2013)

ign are going to have a 12 min gameplay reveal tomorrow 12 pm pt


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome. I heard that gametrailers were doing some kind of announcement for it on the 11th, but I figured we'd probably be getting some new trailer or something. Actual gameplay, though? yay.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> ign are going to have a 12 min gameplay reveal tomorrow 12 pm pt



Yeah,just heard about it.

Let's see if the fears of "streamlining" the game are founded or not.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm so damn excited. It better not disappoint. Dark Souls is one of my top 5 games and I hope Dark Souls 2 can live up to its predecessor or go beyond


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## The World (Apr 9, 2013)

My penis is ready


----------



## The World (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm sad Dark Souls doesn't actually have an anime. 

It would be the best anime of all time 

The hopeless despair, the craving for crack humanity, the praising of the sun. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi44ajVrmSE[/YOUTUBE]



> I MUSTN'T HOLLOW AWAY!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 10, 2013)

So anxious!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

Just give me that footage!


----------



## Bleach (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm so damned hype. Haven't been this hyped since... Guild Wars 2.

 Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint. Plz dont disappoint.

Too bad I'll be in class when they release it 

Another ss


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 10, 2013)

screenshots


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN

LAST CALL IN 4 MINUTES


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 10, 2013)

it's up


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my God.

Yes.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 10, 2013)

Q&A vid


----------



## gumby2ms (Apr 10, 2013)

i still hope for a monster the disguises it's self as a bonfire and when you go to sit at it the illusion shatters and your inside it's mouth. like an angler fish.


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

Cool


Cool cool cool


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes. Yes. Yes.


Day 1.


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy sheeeet, dwagons dwwaaaagons everywhere 

Even fighting dead skeleton dragons


----------



## Didi (Apr 10, 2013)

Must be a prequel, what with that many dragons alive


but who knows


still wondering in what land of the DaS world it's situated, cuz that ain't Lordran as far as I can tell


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2013)

Liking the art direction. I'm seeing people complain about the way the animation looks, but I think it's mainly because it's different.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 10, 2013)

At first I admit I was a little disappointed. It looked a lot, almost identical, to Dark Souls... I was also kinda worried it'd be easier and more linear. But the more they showed, the more I realised that I don't want it any other way. The familiar "You Died" screen, the way areas have several pathways, the ease at which you can be overwhelmed... It's pretty much ezackly what I want from a sequel - it's the same, but _more_.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 10, 2013)

"dropstone of healing to glisten"

dat engrish


----------



## Yung Sushi (Apr 10, 2013)

Couldn't even get past the first 5 minutes.. the fuck are they doing? Looks like a big disappointment.

I would prefer Demon Souls 2 over this


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 10, 2013)

Insta buy.

So good.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmqxZrqk3bc[/YOUTUBE]

New trailer, too. Probably won't last long.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 10, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmqxZrqk3bc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> New trailer, too. Probably won't last long.



I never knew fur collars and plate armor could go so well together until now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2013)

Jesus, the animations are superb.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

Yung Sushi said:


> Couldn't even get past the first 5 minutes.. the fuck are they doing? Looks like a big disappointment.
> 
> I would prefer Demon Souls 2 over this



Dark Souls _was_ Demon's Souls II.

Do you understand how trademarks work?


----------



## Lamb (Apr 10, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> it's up



It's looking pretty good to me, though that seeming 100% block on torch might be a little broken


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

He said it wasn't, if I recall correctly.  He probably had his stats maxed out.

He tried to put away his torch to use his shield and died, I assume because he was getting his shit slapped by the Koopa Twins there.  We're getting all Doom 3 up in this bitch.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He said it wasn't, if I recall correctly.  He probably had his stats maxed out.
> 
> He tried to put away his torch to use his shield and died, I assume because he was getting his shit slapped by the Koopa Twins there.  We're getting all Doom 3 up in this bitch.



those turtle bros were badass and I look forward to getting crushed by them as I search for a backstab on an enemy I'm clearly not supposed to backstab :3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He said it wasn't, if I recall correctly.  He probably had his stats maxed out.
> 
> He tried to put away his torch to use his shield and died, I assume because he was getting his shit slapped by the Koopa Twins there.  We're getting all Doom 3 up in this bitch.



Reminded me of Dragon's Dogma, actually. But what I really loved was the dark and oppressive atmosphere, brought me back to the darker days of Diablo.

And lookadat, falling animations.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

Lamb said:


> those turtle bros were badass and I look forward to getting crushed by them as I search for a backstab on an enemy I'm clearly not supposed to backstab :3



He talked about more dynamic AI, and I'm seeing it with the Koopa monsters.  Nothing super intelligent, but I'm fine with that, given how incredibly rudimentary AI the other games had and I was more than fine with it.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Reminded me of Dragon's Dogma, actually. But what I really loved was the dark and oppressive atmosphere, brought me back to the darker days of Diablo.
> 
> And lookadat, falling animations.



All that darkness and oppressive atmosphere is very much Demon's Souls, rather than Dark Souls.  Both were dark and often scary, but holy shit, the atmosphere in Demon's Souls is incredibly oppressive and frightening.  I'm seeing it here and I'm loving it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

So people are saying this will be good now, yes?


----------



## Yung Sushi (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Dark Souls _was_ Demon's Souls II.
> 
> Do you understand how trademarks work?



You almost had me fooled for a sec


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2013)

I loved the Dragon Skeleton but I really lost my shit when the Turtle Knight did a 180? on the LOLBACKSTAB that everyone depends on.



Krory said:


> So people are saying this will be good now, yes?



We were told that we were getting Skyrimfied, casualized and modernized.

Turns out all we got was new ways to die.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

Krory said:


> So people are saying this will be good now, yes?



I still was optimistic, so I was always of the mind that it would be good, and I'm liking what I see.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, I guess I should go ahead and finish _Dark Souls_.

And pay attention.

And try to not get raped by other players.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I still was optimistic, so I was always of the mind that it would be good, and I'm liking what I see.



Yeah, looking back you seemed to be the only person not getting in arms because they couldn't understand something or read properly.  I guess I shouldn't be surprised with this place.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

I do try to be positive, despite being a negative nancy.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

It is an extremely rare quality of you to be positive.  I expect every post of yours to be something negative by this point.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks amazing. I just got my new ps3 since my old one broke and couldn't finish Dark souls. Last few days I put int like 30+ hours, finally at the last boss, Gwyn. First gotta do a whole bunch of shit like upgrade weapons for them trophies! Perfect timing though.

Anyone who thought this would have been dumbified was an idiot. Overreacting based off the word "accessible". The Q&A cleared that up, it's not more accessible, it's more clear, huge difference. And even then, more accessible wouldn't exactly be the worse thing ever, I'd say Dark Souls 1 needs to be more accessible somewhat. I mean, have you tried playing that game without the internet and without google or wiki, or any help at all? I did, you know what it was like? Spending 80 hours just to get to Anor Londo, and not having shit. Not saying I didn't enjoy it most of the time, but seriously, pre-patch and no internet made that game 10x harder, if not more. ALl the people who tell me DeS was harder have probably only played DkS with internet and shit. 

People should have played these games with a dagger and no armor without internet or help, first time through. THat is the true Dark Souls. And yeah, the story is covered in DkS, hidden, which is part of its allure, but ya know, when you can't access the internet(I was in the midst of moving), you basically are cut off from 90% of all the stuff you get unless you trial and error every little thing. And even then, you won't know a lot of the secret shit, and will struggle finding new level designs like the Duke Archives. Shit, Seathe took me like 12 hours to beat with the internet and phantoms(dieing, invading/helping as phantom, reviving, dieing, etc). I had a blast doing it but I didn't look up how to fight him and it took me about 40 deaths through trial and error to find out his movements. Even then, i had to actually leave to go to New londo ruins, just to get the cursebite ring, which I would have been unable to know without the internet. I'm just saying all this too prove the point that being more accessible, aka, not making the game infinitely harder without the internet is not exactly the worst thing ever/


----------



## Platinum (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks so fucking awesome. Totally stoked for this.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> Looks amazing. I just got my new ps3 since my old one broke and couldn't finish Dark souls. Last few days I put int like 30+ hours, finally at the last boss, Gwyn. First gotta do a whole bunch of shit like upgrade weapons for them trophies! Perfect timing though.
> 
> Anyone who thought this would have been dumbified was an idiot. Overreacting based off the word "accessible". The Q&A cleared that up, it's not more accessible, it's more clear, huge difference. And even then, more accessible wouldn't exactly be the worse thing ever, I'd say Dark Souls 1 needs to be more accessible somewhat. I mean, have you tried playing that game without the internet and without google or wiki, or any help at all? I did, you know what it was like? Spending 80 hours just to get to Anor Londo, and not having shit. Not saying I didn't enjoy it most of the time, but seriously, pre-patch and no internet made that game 10x harder, if not more. ALl the people who tell me DeS was harder have probably only played DkS with internet and shit.
> 
> People should have played these games with a dagger and no armor without internet or help, first time through. THat is the true Dark Souls. And yeah, the story is covered in DkS, hidden, which is part of its allure, but ya know, when you can't access the internet(I was in the midst of moving), you basically are cut off from 90% of all the stuff you get unless you trial and error every little thing. And even then, you won't know a lot of the secret shit, and will struggle finding new level designs like the Duke Archives. Shit, Seathe took me like 12 hours to beat with the internet and phantoms(dieing, invading/helping as phantom, reviving, dieing, etc). I had a blast doing it but I didn't look up how to fight him and it took me about 40 deaths through trial and error to find out his movements. Even then, i had to actually leave to go to New londo ruins, just to get the cursebite ring, which I would have been unable to know without the internet. I'm just saying all this too prove the point that being more accessible, aka, not making the game infinitely harder without the internet is not exactly the worst thing ever/



I beat DkS pre-patch (it was online, though, so gankers) and I still think DeS is harder, but that's really neither here nor there.  I found a lot of the hidden stuff in the game and still managed around 60 hours for my first playthrough.


----------



## Yung Sushi (Apr 10, 2013)

No

A real Souls game would have more options like armor,spells,bosses,environments, weapons, items and a overall better story that makes sense. 

With this game being released with near the PS4  it's going to be forgettable really fast.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 10, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I beat DkS pre-patch (it was online, though, so gankers) and I still think DeS is harder, but that's really neither here nor there.  I found a lot of the hidden stuff in the game and still managed around 60 hours for my first playthrough.




What did you go with(build)? At that point in time, I basically gave up using a dagger and thief playstyle. It's really about as gimping as you go in DkS. I mean it's upgraded and you still can't 1 hit anything with a backstab...And Bosses? Oh god, try defeating Tower Knight with a tiny ass dagger, or Quelagg. Then fighting Ornstein and Smough doing 50 damage a swing, with no magic or anything.


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm too damn indecisive to decide what I want to do build-wise. Too many options.  I feel like I've already asked all of the questions I need to ask about getting back into the game, but alas.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 10, 2013)

This was so fucking awesome. I am even more hyped now than I was before! FUCK YEAAAAAAAAA!!!

Love the familiarity of DS1, love the combat which looks more flowing even though it was already pretty good in DS1, the new story direction is interesting, better AI, and just so much more. That fucking axe deflection, monsters destroying more of the enviornment. GAAAAAHHH. I cannot wait!

For now, it looks like everything I had hoped it'd be if not more. Really hope it keeps it up until release day.

Beautiful


Owned


Left me almost speechless


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 10, 2013)

i cant rmember when dark souls 2 is set, is it a sequel timeline wise?

cause if not, the main character looks kinda like gwyn


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 10, 2013)

I think they said it happened at the same time as Dark Souls. Those are no dragons, those are Wyverns on the bridge. Wyverns  = 2 legs 2 wings. Dragons = 4 legs 2 wings. The dragons are dead. so the ones left are dead skeletons and undead ones, i suppose


----------



## Bleach (Apr 10, 2013)

Lord Genome said:


> i cant rmember when dark souls 2 is set, is it a sequel timeline wise?
> 
> cause if not, the main character looks kinda like gwyn



I think it carries the Dark Souls name because of the similarities, same world (?), and because From Software doesn't own the name Demon's Souls anymore not because it's a direct sequel to the story or prequel.

I also doubt it's Gwyn because of character creation (which I doubt they will ditch) and Gwyn already had the Lord Soul by now.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> What did you go with(build)? At that point in time, I basically gave up using a dagger and thief playstyle. It's really about as gimping as you go in DkS. I mean it's upgraded and you still can't 1 hit anything with a backstab...And Bosses? Oh god, try defeating Tower Knight with a tiny ass dagger, or Quelagg. Then fighting Ornstein and Smough doing 50 damage a swing, with no magic or anything.



Strength with a bit of Faith.  I was even kind of dicking around, since I found Grant in the Tomb of the Giants and wanted to use it; I had wonky stats but I still made it through the game at a pretty reasonable pace, and it wasn't always easy since I was in heavy armor.

Gwyn was a holy terror to fight with a great shield and heavy weapon.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 10, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I think it carries the Dark Souls name because of the similarities, same world (?), and because From Software doesn't own the name Demon's Souls anymore not because it's a direct sequel to the story or prequel.
> 
> I also doubt it's Gwyn because of character creation (which I doubt they will ditch) and Gwyn already had the Lord Soul by now.



It's same world, same time, irrc.

I think the game is exploring more of the dragon story. While in Dark Souls you faced against the ones who defeated the dragons and what drove them mad or evil, in Dark Souls II you face off against dragonspawn, the ghosts and relics of the dragons and perhaps people who turned on the Lords, and of course, regular old demonspawn. 

Also, Painted World of Ariamas looks very similar to the new Wyvern Castle place we were shown. Perhaps the Painted World is a painting of this castle, and therefore the Castle is one of the most important places, like Anor Londo in DkS?


----------



## Krory (Apr 10, 2013)

Great, now I need to go dig through my storage boxes to find DS.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 10, 2013)

I loved it! The scene with the flying dragons was scary and oppressive as hell! It makes anyone shit their trousers.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 10, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I think it carries the Dark Souls name because of the similarities, same world (?), and because From Software doesn't own the name Demon's Souls anymore not because it's a direct sequel to the story or prequel.
> 
> I also doubt it's Gwyn because of character creation (which I doubt they will ditch) and Gwyn already had the Lord Soul by now.


i know, i meant how its related to dark souls 1(it is, i jsut cant remember when its based in the world)

i was thinking if it was in the past, it could be gwyn before he gets the lord soul and the fight against the dragons 

it probably isnt cause yeah but it would be cool


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't think a Souls game will ever involve your character being some historic kngith or important figure, like Gwyn or Artorias. You're just always going to be a random somebody who is fated to defeat the whatever


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2013)

You know, I'm glad that this is a current gen (go ahead, trash me for being a console gamer) but I do have to reiterate concern someone else said about this coming out in 2014 when at least one more next-generation console will be coming out later this year.

Unless I missed something and this was changed to next-gen, or possibly cross-gen?

Still since I'm not sure when I'll be able to get a next-gen console, glad to know this is still a possibility for me.


----------



## Slice (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm trying to not get exited for this game.

When i last had a two week vacation and decided to "play a bit of Dark Souls" i effectively spent 2/3 of my free time on that game.
I fear this could happen again.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> You know, I'm glad that this is a current gen (go ahead, trash me for being a console gamer) but I do have to reiterate concern someone else said about this coming out in 2014 when at least one more next-generation console will be coming out later this year.
> 
> Unless I missed something and this was changed to next-gen, or possibly cross-gen?
> 
> Still since I'm not sure when I'll be able to get a next-gen console, glad to know this is still a possibility for me.


I was about to trash your last post for looking for some silly "box" to play a videogame with. YOU STILL USE DISCS?! POHAHAHA! Don't worry, it will become less common again once the PS4 comes out and people remember why they love consoles (but not me!!).

But really, Dark Souls plays sooooo fucking good that I really don't need it to be next-gen. If they had made Dark Souls 2 next-gen I would be stressed about their shitty Japanese developer budget and thinking the game would be half the size of DS1. I just really feel Dark Souls has no equal in gameplay, so release it on any platform and it is game of the year material no matter what if the gameplay holds up to the original.

I don't know about anyone else, but the moment that dude picked up the torch I thought he was taking the easy way out. Tomb of the Giants or bust.


----------



## Krory (Apr 11, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> I was about to trash your last post for looking for some silly "box" to play a videogame with. YOU STILL USE DISCS?! POHAHAHA! Don't worry, it will become less common again once the PS4 comes out and people remember why they love consoles (but not me!!).
> 
> But really, Dark Souls plays sooooo fucking good that I really don't need it to be next-gen. If they had made Dark Souls 2 next-gen I would be stressed about their shitty Japanese developer budget and thinking the game would be half the size of DS1. I just really feel Dark Souls has no equal in gameplay, so release it on any platform and it is game of the year material no matter what if the gameplay holds up to the original.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else, but the moment that dude picked up the torch I thought he was taking the easy way out. Tomb of the Giants or bust.



My main concern about it possibly not being next-gen or cross-gen really relies solely on the fact that it'll be coming out at least three months or so after next gen hits us, and as someone mentioned earlier there is a risk that it might get drowned out by next-gen titles and such. Not entirely likely, but there's always the possibility.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> My main concern about it possibly not being next-gen or cross-gen really relies solely on the fact that it'll be coming out at least three months or so after next gen hits us, and as someone mentioned earlier there is a risk that it might get drowned out by next-gen titles and such. Not entirely likely, but there's always the possibility.



My feeling is the Dark Souls fanbase is more ardent than most when it comes to patience and desire for their new game. From the interview, it seemed From is more concerned with maintaining their current fanbase than capitalizing on an open market.

Admittedly, this is all dependent on how smoothly the launch goes, as well as the quality of launch titles.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2013)

It is weird that they aren't developing for the next gen consoles. I didn't understand their reasoning for that but maybe its because the market for 360/ps3 will still be bigger than next-gen when it comes out. Next-gen will take time to catch up to the level current-gen is at. My thoughts anyway. I'm gonna get it for PC regardless.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 11, 2013)

The install base of current consoles is very appealing and remember development started a good while before us babies got hyped about next-gen. Just like you saw people developing PS2 games for fucking ever, you will see 360/PS3 games for a while at least.

It is not weird. They really will make much more money because this is not a next-gen game. Maybe console babies will overlook it because they get distracted by shiny things, but this shit will be topping the Steam sales charts.

No backwards compatibility sucks though on new consoles =\ Keep your old ones around for this game! Or get it on PC (MODS).


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2013)

O yea there's no doubt Dark Souls 2 will do well sales wise if they keep the direction they are going. DS1 gained a lot of popularity after the PC version came out.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2013)

Krory said:


> My main concern about it possibly not being next-gen or cross-gen really relies solely on the fact that it'll be coming out at least three months or so after next gen hits us, and as someone mentioned earlier there is a risk that it might get drowned out by next-gen titles and such. Not entirely likely, but there's always the possibility.



If the launch lineups of the PS4 and Nextbox are as dry as the WiiU's or hell, as dry as the launch titles of the PS3 and the 360, I doubt there's any danger of Dark Souls 2 being overshadowed by any big next gen title. The current generation fanbase is established, and the hype engine is going full throttle, especially after the recent gameplay trailer. 

That and it's a PC title as well. It gained a lot of momentum when it came out on Steam.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2013)

This dude snuck his way into the new trailer.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 11, 2013)

So, GT just posted an oddly specific, probably wrong, release date of October 28.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2013)

I think that was the date that Amazon and a few other sites had it listed at a few days ago, before switching it to Dec 31st. I think and hope we can expect it this year.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 11, 2013)

New GT interview:



Mainly discussing changes being made, but also explicitly stating that the story doesn't connect to the story of Dark Souls, but will have some nice hints and references to Dark Souls hidden within it. I'm still hoping for a Velka story.

They were fairly ambiguous with the details of the changes. They did say they didn't want to change too much, in order to maintain, and maybe exceed, the difficulty of Dark Souls, but create a larger sense of satisfaction when you pass a particularly difficult part. They also said the game will be more open with more player decisions, which might be another reference to those keys they showed in the preview, perhaps those will have some greater effect than what was shown, but could also mean that the order tasks are completed in is even less set in stone than it was in Dark Souls, more in tune, maybe, with Demon Souls, again. They ambiguously mentioned less tedium, but I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 11, 2013)

DS sales numbers





here's a preview



and some stuff about engine and PC version


----------



## The World (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 11, 2013)

I've seen the game play vid... They certainly improved the graphics but they hardly look "next level". 

I also don't like the way the character walks. Like terminator. 


Other than that, looks pretty awesome. Its a hard game to make though. Dark souls is one of the best games I've played, most likely the best game in the last decade.  It really is hard to keep up to that standart.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2013)

Lamb said:


> So, GT just posted an oddly specific, probably wrong, release date of October 28.





Sasuke said:


> I think that was the date that Amazon and a few other sites had it listed at a few days ago, before switching it to Dec 31st. I think and hope we can expect it this year.



Yea GT seems to like the October date a lot. They use it on their videos on in this article: 

Dunno how true any of it is but general consensus seems to be it's gonna release this year. Destructoid also said "later this year". I don't think it's the right date but it's interesting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> DS sales numbers



Two millions copies worldwide?!

ABANDON SHIP. EVERYTHING'S FUCKED. CANCEL SEQUELS AND REBOOT FRANCHISES NOW ASAP. TIME TO DIVERSIFY OUR IPS AND FOCUS ON OUR PORTFOLIO. SCRAP EVERYTHING THAT FAILED.

Oh, wait. This isn't Square Enix.


----------



## Slice (Apr 12, 2013)

They really should consider appealing to the Call of Duty audience. This has served other franchises well in the past.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2013)

GameSpot said that we will be able to warp between bonfires from the beginning. If that's true, then it's a really odd and interesting choice. I feel like it'll take the discovery out in the beginning but I'm sure FromSoft has someway to counter it.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 12, 2013)

Bleach said:


> GameSpot said that we will be able to warp between bonfires from the beginning. If that's true, then it's a really odd and interesting choice. I feel like it'll take the discovery out in the beginning but I'm sure FromSoft has someway to counter it.



I think they meant being able to warp between already visited bonfires, which makes some sense considering the fact that you don't can't until you've placed the Lordvessel and the trek between Anor Londo and the rest of the world was obnoxiously long, especially if you miss the Sen's Fortress shortcut.


----------



## dilbot (Apr 12, 2013)

Dark souls had a number of aspects to it that were either frustratingly obscure or inappropriately lengthy. In terms of tedium, I had some issues with bonfire placement, especially in the marathon dash to Seath from the archives all the way to the bottom of the crystal caves, don't understand why they couldn't have placed a mid-point somewhere around the place. For me it really hindered me from exploring more of the crystal caves especially because of the huuge likelihood of me falling to my death. Warping pre-second patch rectified my issue with not being able to directly warp to the undead parish for smithing. I get a sense that's one thing they were talking about when they wanted to reduce some of the tedium from Dark Souls.

Another case of tedium in terms of weapon upgrading is slab collecting. Whoever the fuck knew that dazed, unhelpful, onion-headed oaf had a fucking Slab in his pocket deserves an applause. I think the DS2 team realizes that the game isn't as fun if you have to consult a guide for a good chunk of game content.

I'm looking forward to this game, but I still have my doubts. Most of the areas look a bit too much on the linear side for my taste, and the ability to warp between bonfires from the beginning doesn't make it any better. Either they are taking DSII into an expansive maze-like world concept or we may in fact be dealing with a world of Elder Scrolls proportions. Fuck yea.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 12, 2013)

dilbot said:


> In terms of tedium, I had some issues with bonfire placement, especially in the marathon dash to Seath from the archives all the way to the bottom of the crystal caves, don't understand why they couldn't have placed a mid-point somewhere around the place. For me it really hindered me from exploring more of the crystal caves especially because of the huuge likelihood of me falling to my death.



Well, I'm just gonna have to disagree with you there. The run from Duke's to Seath really isn't that long. Even if you're fighting the enemies along the way, which there isn't much need or point to doing, it's no longer than the run to O+S or the run to Nito, it's probably even shorter than the run to Four Kings, it's just more varied than those places. Plus, there's really not much to do in Crystal Caves; if you really want to farm Twinkling Titanite, you can do so easily from the Crystal Cave's bonfire, but I don't see the point of there being another bonfire in Seath's area.



dilbot said:


> Another case of tedium in terms of weapon upgrading is slab collecting. Whoever the fuck knew that dazed, unhelpful, onion-headed oaf had a fucking Slab in his pocket deserves an applause. I think the DS2 team realizes that the game isn't as fun if you have to consult a guide for a good chunk of game content.



There's nothing that says you HAVE to collect slabs, they're rewards for completing hidden and optional quest lines. It motivates you to look deeper into the game. If you truly want to maximize your equipment, you're going to have to find out where the slabs are hidden. That said, maximizing your equipment is by no means required to complete the game.





dilbot said:


> I'm looking forward to this game, but I still have my doubts. Most of the areas look a bit too much on the linear side for my taste, and the ability to warp between bonfires from the beginning doesn't make it any better. Either they are taking DSII into an expansive maze-like world concept or we may in fact be dealing with a world of Elder Scrolls proportions. Fuck yea.



I honestly don't know where the preview made the game look linear. They explicitly state that there is no set course for the player, that there are just foundations set for the player, similar to Dark Souls and Demon's Souls. Furthermore, even though they didn't show much of any area, they did show multiple routes through one of the areas as well as glimpse of areas in areas that would probably be interesting to explore.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2013)

Decided to start up a new _Dark Souls_ game and ran into the same problem I had encountered the first few times I tried. I can never decidedly dedicate myself to anything.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2013)

About the "story"



> The underlying setting is that you’re afflicted, and that you’re on a journey to free yourself from this curse. _Dark Souls_  is unique in the way that we want players to truly recreate themselves  in the game, to deep dive into who your character actually is, and  behave in the same way that you would in real life, if one were to  encounter such challenges.
> 
> We haven’t really created any drama; we don’t have a story to tell.  Instead we try to give the underlying setting and that’s it.  We want  players to role-play and create their own story. You don’t have to go to  the last boss. It’s more what you want the story to become, by giving  players the options to adjust the high level settings that we provide.


http://www.siliconera.com/2013/04/11/dark-souls-ii-director-no-intent-to-make-the-game-easier/

This is very interesting. I have no idea what they are going to do but it sounds awesome if they pull it off right.
​


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2013)

Lead platform is PC, running at 60 fps.

Hype levels rising.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## "Shion" (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounds pretty bitchass. . .


----------



## Wonder Mike (Apr 12, 2013)

dilbot said:


> Dark souls had a number of aspects to it that were either frustratingly obscure or inappropriately lengthy. In terms of tedium, I had some issues with bonfire placement, especially in the marathon dash to Seath from the archives all the way to the bottom of the crystal caves, don't understand why they couldn't have placed a mid-point somewhere around the place. For me it really hindered me from exploring more of the crystal caves especially because of the huuge likelihood of me falling to my death. Warping pre-second patch rectified my issue with not being able to directly warp to the undead parish for smithing. I get a sense that's one thing they were talking about when they wanted to reduce some of the tedium from Dark Souls.
> 
> Another case of tedium in terms of weapon upgrading is slab collecting. Whoever the fuck knew that dazed, unhelpful, onion-headed oaf had a fucking Slab in his pocket deserves an applause. I think the DS2 team realizes that the game isn't as fun if you have to consult a guide for a good chunk of game content.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this game, but I still have my doubts. Most of the areas look a bit too much on the linear side for my taste, and the ability to warp between bonfires from the beginning doesn't make it any better. Either they are taking DSII into an expansive maze-like world concept or we may in fact be dealing with a world of Elder Scrolls proportions. Fuck yea.




New Londo having no bonfires at all is the most frustrating thing of them all.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Lead platform is PC, running at 60 fps.
> 
> Hype levels rising.


Source on this?

Considering last time around they didn't know what the fuck PC gaming even was, I find that hard to believe or at least it doesn't mean anything coming from From Software.

Running at 60fps? Oh so they got DSfix baked into Dark Souls 2? Sweet. Hopefully I fall through the world less.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 12, 2013)

dilbot said:


> Whoever the fuck knew that dazed, unhelpful, onion-headed oaf had a fucking Slab in his pocket deserves an applause.



Did you just trash Onion-bro?


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Source on this?
> 
> Considering last time around they didn't know what the fuck PC gaming even was, I find that hard to believe or at least it doesn't mean anything coming from From Software.
> 
> Running at 60fps? Oh so they got DSfix baked into Dark Souls 2? Sweet. Hopefully I fall through the world less.



I never heard the bollocks Death mentioned but they did comment on the PC version:



> Dark Souls is meant to be brutal and unforgiving ? that?s part of the appeal. Still, the PCs Prepare to Die edition might have taken the philosophy a bit too far. The heavy burden of a capped framerate, the blight of forced 720 rendering, the foul stench of Games for Windows Live; all signs that From Software had failed to overcome the demons of PC porting.
> 
> Dark Souls II director Yui Tanimura agrees. In an interview with ShackNews he said (through a translator), ?A lot of it was not very well done, sort of half-assed.? The good news is that, for the sequel, the team have been developing the PC version alongside the consoles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sushirolls (Apr 12, 2013)

Bleach said:


> About the "story"
> 
> http://www.siliconera.com/2013/04/11/dark-souls-ii-director-no-intent-to-make-the-game-easier/
> 
> ...



It would be great if they did a better job of explaining the game and story.

My hair will be white when that happens.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Source on this?
> 
> Considering last time around they didn't know what the fuck PC gaming even was, I find that hard to believe or at least it doesn't mean anything coming from From Software.





Krory said:


> I never heard the bollocks Death mentioned but they did comment on the PC version:





Oh ye of little faith. You're always hungry for links.

They know they fucked up the PC version of the first one, which was practically fixed by the community, so they're stepping up their game.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh ye of little faith. You're always hungry for links.
> 
> They know they fucked up the PC version of the first one, which was practically fixed by the community, so they're stepping up their game.


Ok. Here is your source:


And here is your Neogaf thread with machine translations and stuff that your link stole and used as their news 


That is how your show your sources ;3

Since it is "machine translation" it is still a bit sketchy on the specifics of the wording, but still good to hear. Thanks.


----------



## Krory (Apr 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh ye of little faith.



That's rich coming from you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> Ok. Here is your source:



That's your link. I double checked the news on other sites just to be sure. I could give less of a fuck who stole from who if the information is solid. Why is this a big deal to you is completely beyond me.



Krory said:


> That's rich coming from you.



That's how my hypocrisy rolls, if I like what I see, I suddenly become an optimist.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 12, 2013)

now if they only drop GFWL


----------



## Bleach (Apr 13, 2013)

So according to this:  the DS2 world will be twice as big as DS1 and that it's been in development since September 2011. If that's true then a release date before the end of the year is more likely. I just hope they don't rush it towards and fit everything in.


----------



## OS (Apr 13, 2013)

I am sure they already said it's coming in 2014. Though if they are showing it now it is possible to be end of the year


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 13, 2013)

Holy shit, 2x the size? Fuck me, thats amazing.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I am sure they already said it's coming in 2014. Though if they are showing it now it is possible to be end of the year



They said shortly after the reveal that it was unlikely for us to see the game until late 2013, early 2014. So, end of the year has always been on the table.



αshɘs said:


> now if they only drop GFWL



It's still unconfirmed but the revealed pc box art did not have gfwl on it, so there is still hope


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Apr 13, 2013)

i can't wait anymore i want the game now, why must i want...and now all i can do is watch people talk about the game on youtube, annoying people with annoying voices, i just want my soulz


----------



## tgre (Apr 15, 2013)

The game most likely won't be coming out till late 2013 or 2014 

This makes me a very sad panda

on the lore side of things however, how psyched is everyone that we actually get to go to an INTACT Painted World of Ariamis?

PoA was easily one of my favorite (albeit small) locations in Dark Souls. The atmosphere of the entire place was amazing. And don't even get me started on the Bonewheels in the sewer area. That shit was a noob-trial-by-fire-heaven.



Mike Von J said:


> New Londo having no bonfires at all is the most frustrating thing of them all.



I actually found New Londo to be one of the more simpler areas of Dark Souls

Double kindled bonfires at Firelink and was having fun farming for Titanite Chunks at SL20 with a dex/int build (pure PvE playthrough). The fact that it didn't have bonfires made sense though, the first part (pre-unflooding) was an abandoned ghost town with no-one but Ingward keeping watch and there wouldn't have been a bonfire after flooding since well... lel water.

If FROM placed a bonfire smack bang between New Londo pre-flood and post-flood then every babby with a longsword +15 would be four kings'ing that shit at SL10. I actually found it easier to get through post-flood New Londo (base New Londo) over the ghost-infested New Londo. I hate that kill-room where a bajillion ghosts come in and gang rape you into submission.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 15, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> on the lore side of things however, how psyched is everyone that we actually get to go to an INTACT Painted World of Ariamis?
> 
> PoA was easily one of my favorite (albeit small) locations in Dark Souls. The atmosphere of the entire place was amazing. And don't even get me started on the Bonewheels in the sewer area. That shit was a noob-trial-by-fire-heaven.



I feel like it may be the painted world as well but I'm not gonna say its confirmed or anything. It seems likely though because of the setting and because the painted world is well... a painting so it doesn't have to be in Lordran which makes it all the more viable. 

It'd be pretty fucking cool if it was the painted world. Funnily enough, I never got to meet the bonewheels in the sewer area. Never went down there, never knew it existed. Will need to experience it on my current playthrough.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it's possible that the painting is a painting of the area shown in the trailers and gameplay video, but am unconvinced that it's definitely so. Plus, if it is, it raises more questions than it raises answers, and I sincerely doubt we'll ever get definitive answers. D:

Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if, even in game, it's never fully confirmed or denied as being the same area represented in the painting.


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2013)

I wonder if Seath and Gwynevere are actually Priscilla's parents? 

And I just realized it's a sin to kill the bitch


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I feel like it may be the painted world as well but I'm not gonna say its confirmed or anything. It seems likely though because of the setting and because the painted world is well... a painting so it doesn't have to be in Lordran which makes it all the more viable.
> 
> It'd be pretty fucking cool if it was the painted world. Funnily enough, I never got to meet the bonewheels in the sewer area. Never went down there, never knew it existed. Will need to experience it on my current playthrough.



There is a way to completely bypass the bonewheels without the strong attack glitch on the 2nd undead dragon which still allows you to get through the levels collecting most of the items throughout the painted world

Pretty sure its a shortcut that was unintentional from the developers and kinda hard to explain where it is, but essentially near the start of the level where you go into the tower sort of thing where all the mushroom dudes are, there is an archer propped up on a ledge and if you jump down from that (provided you time the jump well) you essentially skip like 3/4 of the level and still get a shit-ton of items. 

I went down into the bonewheel sewer regardless because I'm an obsessive compulsive completionist 



The World said:


> I wonder if Seath and Gwynevere are actually Priscilla's parents?
> 
> And I just realized it's a sin to kill the bitch



Someone's been watching lore videos 

I'm still not convinced that Gwynevere is Priscilla's parent; same with Seath. Seeing as Seath is scaleless and hairless and Priscilla is hairy as a friend- leads me to believe that she could just be an experiment of Seath's (since he was messing around with the power of dragons on the maidens found in his archives)

Priscilla could just be an experimental success but was locked away because of her life-hunt ability


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Priscilla could just be an experimental success but was locked away because of her life-hunt ability



She wasn't locked away, Ariamis created the Painted World for her to escape from the ridicule of her freakish form as well as protect her from gods who feared her.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2013)

Huh, you learn something new everyday.

She is the original ganker. 

It would be hilarious to see a bunch of dead ganked Gods like Gwyndolin and Gwyn all piled around and a set of footprints walking away from the scene of the crime. 

But freakish? I'd bang that half furry anytime #yololololoooo



Dem Dark Souls artists


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

Lamb said:


> She wasn't locked away, Ariamis created the Painted World for her to escape from the ridicule of her freakish form as well as protect her from gods who feared her.



I originally thought that she was locked away BY the Gods and she chose to stay there for her own safety and well being hence her dialogue insinuates for you to leave her be. 

I was led to believe that the world was painted LONG before Priscilla was put in it. It frustrates me that just because its in Anor Londo and because of her size, that Gwynevere must be the mother, however there is a mother and child statue in the actual level (the one you need to turn to get rid of the fog gate in order to progress towards Priscilla- if you didn't glitch/unintentional developer shortcut to the boss)

According to souls wiki it says (in relation to the "Soul of Priscilla"):

_Soul of Priscilla the Crossbreed,
trapped inside the painted world of Ariamis.

Special beings have special souls.
Use the soul of this crossbreed bastard
child and antithesis to all life to acquire
a huge amount (sic) of souls, or to create
a unique weapon. _

It says "trapped" but we know for a fact that Priscilla tells you to simply leave if you don't wish to fight and even points you to the edge where you actually can... well, fuck off (just beyond the Xanthous set). This suggests that she may have been trapped originally but she obviously knows how to get out of it.

We know for a fact that FROMSOFT does not skimp out on the wording of specific items as how familiar we are with the lore. This leads me to believe that she was cast away into the Painted World of Ariamis by the very Gods that feared her, however she did not seem one for confrontation and enjoyed her new home in the Painted World and decided to stay there and stay out of the Gods way. 

That being said, I killed her ass for those extra souls so I could   stock up on blooming purple moss from the female undead merchant.

No regrets.


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2013)




----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

The World said:


> Huh, you learn something new everyday.
> 
> She is the original ganker.
> 
> ...



Duuude

When I figured out the backstory to Quelaan and Quelaag... it made my boner so hard and confusing

I FELT SO BAD FOR THEM THAT I WANTED TO GIVE ALL MY HUMANITY TO HER JUST SO SHE'LL BE A HAPPY CAMPER


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

Also how many people here submit to the "Solaire is Gwyn's firstborn" theory?

I just came across this thought process that sounded mildly retarded at first but I keep coming back to after visiting Anor Londo over, and over again.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2013)

When I finally got the witch's ring I felt so sorry for Quelaag's sister, she sounds really fucked up.

Like some evil God raped her ass and filled her to the brim with eggs and left her ass without child support! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTPa77tjx1s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Also how many people here submit to the "Solaire is Gwyn's firstborn" theory?
> 
> I just came across this thought process that sounded mildly retarded at first but I keep coming back to after visiting Anor Londo over, and over again.



I want the DS 2 protag to be the firstborn of Gwyn or some unmentioned son/daughter of Gwyn.


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

The World said:


> I want the DS 2 protag to be the firstborn of Gwyn or some unmentioned son/daughter of Gwyn.



Ah, I'd personally hate that

the beauty of DS was that we could roleplay as whatever we wanted

The fact that I could be a Thorolund fatcleric with massive poise and a dirty great Occult Club or a Guts from Berserker character made me feel... unique

I fully support every piece of "evidence" that points towards Solaire being the firstborn even right up until the ending where you can summon him to help you fight against Gwyn.

I had some theories that Ornstein may have been a mentor to Solaire seeing as Ornstein's spear (or something of a replica) is seen at the Sunlight Covenant's altar and also the fact that Solaire's summon is right there once again in Anor Londo helping you fight Ornstein and also could be... he's visiting his siblings again()

Also he's quite possibly the most brocious bro one could ever ask for. After I found out you could save him, never had a playthrough where I didn't.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Same with Siegmeyer (although he will always die )


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2013)

Whoever you want is a nobody anyway.

Not like Gwyn's unnamed child has any real backstory anyway.

Besides you can be another unnamed kid

And Solaire is like the only story that could come out with a happy ending. lol

Every other character is always fucked lol

Even Rhea if you save her.


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

its true you start off as a nobody, but thats the beauty of DS; you're making your own destiny within the game without affecting the pre-existing storyline. Characters you meet have no existing memories or reputation about you prior to meeting them (unless something ingame happens ie: ringing the bells of awakening and then talking to Siegmeyer)

The fact that the world is so... RICH, with the lore that it has and you're doing nothing but adding to it, makes it all the more worthwhile when playing.

Also if you were a specific character, it would fudge up the multiplayer and phantom justifications (how Lordran has distorted time and you may not be the only one in a specific universe looking to link the flame etc). From the lore continuity perspective, it would make less sense to be someone of significant repute in a DS game.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2013)

Twist ending

Everyone is you


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

I think that broke my brain

I'm actually trying to imagine a scenario where that kind of ending is possible

and so many things just burst into flames in my brain

T_T


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2013)

Time is distorted so much, there are 2.3 million yous.

And they all come together to beat down Gwyn in his prime


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I originally thought that she was locked away BY the Gods and she chose to stay there for her own safety and well being hence her dialogue insinuates for you to leave her be.
> 
> I was led to believe that the world was painted LONG before Priscilla was put in it. It frustrates me that just because its in Anor Londo and because of her size, that Gwynevere must be the mother, however there is a mother and child statue in the actual level (the one you need to turn to get rid of the fog gate in order to progress towards Priscilla- if you didn't glitch/unintentional developer shortcut to the boss)
> 
> ...



One of Priscilla's rare quotes is "Didst thou not see why Ariamis created this world?" she also says "Thou must returneth whence you came. This land is peaceful, its inhabitants kind, but thou dost not belong. I beg of thee, plunge down from the plank, and hurry home."

These two quotes, suggest to me that the Painted World was created to protect Priscilla. The monsters within aren't there to contain Priscilla, but to stop those that would attempt to harm her. Furthermore, I believe it's interesting that they used the term "trapped" instead of imprisoned or contained. I believe this could imply that she's simply trapped by circumstance, unable to live at peace in the outside world.

Again, with all things, these inferences raise countless more questions than answers.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 16, 2013)

I always assumed, from the quote Lamb posted, that she was placed their for her sake and that the monsters were there for her protection, to keep people out, and, honestly, to keep her from being alone.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 16, 2013)

Yea those monsters seemed pretty talkative. lol


----------



## Lamb (Apr 16, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I always assumed, from the quote Lamb posted, that she was placed their for her sake and that the monsters were there for her protection, to keep people out, and, honestly, to keep her from being alone.



The only thing that bothers me about that theory is the variety of monsters there.


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

Also what bothers me is that Priscilla describes Ariamis as "peaceful"

DUMB BITCH

SINCE WHEN WERE BONEWHEELS AND PHALANX EVER A PEACEFUL CREATURE?!


----------



## Bleach (Apr 16, 2013)

Well they are peaceful before YOU invade it...


----------



## tgre (Apr 16, 2013)

Bonewheels are never peaceful

they are just patient... for their next kill.

They are the epitome of evil.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2013)

Bonewheels mighty easy to kill with shield and lance


----------



## Bleach (Apr 16, 2013)

I think we have our NA shield design winner..

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2013)

'Murica          .


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 16, 2013)

I want that shield


----------



## Magic (Apr 16, 2013)

It's beautiful.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 16, 2013)

If it doesn't win then I'm sure a mod will come out eventually. It is pretty damn awesome.


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2013)

Nothing more 'Murican

President Wilson would blow Lordran to hell and back and make it the 51st state.


----------



## Ishamael (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyone not voting for that shield is confirmed for jelly 3rd worlder.


----------



## tgre (Apr 18, 2013)

Commies

Commies everywhere.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 18, 2013)

So, Bioshock Infinite makes me miss Dark Souls. Well, fuck mainstream


----------



## tgre (Apr 18, 2013)

mainstream is for the people that gave up on their dreams

soldiers of Lordran unite!

/need humanity


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Dark Souls Sold More Than Two Million Copies*



I do wish the developers I like the best, but I sincerely hope they don't start selling over 3 million copies. If they start getting used to 3 million, then next will be 4, then 5, and then we end up with a crappy developer who makes a game almost entirely for the cash, and in order to do that they have to make the title "mainstream". It has happened to too many other developers / publishers, that I honestly hope the developers and publishers I like make enough to pay their people, and finance new games, but not enough to aim towards making supposedly "higher quality" games that takes more money to recoup costs than their current games.

Almost all the favorite companies are small. They may get a bit bigger, but they don't turn into giants. Those studio's who get, well, you could say ambitious, or just greedy, tend to end up going to somebody like EA thinking they can conquer the world, and then they end up closed because they couldn't meet EA's, or Activisions or Ubisofts, time or payment schedule. Their game bombs due to time limits, and that is all she wrote.

Square Enix is a good example of this process.

/Rant


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 20, 2013)

Can someone tell me what Dark Souls has to offer in terms of innovation?

I'd like to get it if there are good reasons for it


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 20, 2013)

If that's your sole reason for getting and/or enjoying video games, I can imagine the single shelf where all your games fit.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 20, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> If that's your sole reason for getting and/or enjoying video games, I can imagine the single shelf where all your games fit.


Well no that is not my sole reason actually.

Let me rephrase: How is Dark Souls 2 a improvement compared to past Souls games?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 20, 2013)

There's really not enough information to go on.

I'd figure the fact that it's a quality, no quick time event, no romance, no match-based multiplayer. no cutscene video game in this day in age would be enough, but I guess we'll have to wait and see when more information surfaces.

I guess we've seen DEATH CARRIAGES and LOTS OF WYVERNS so far.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 20, 2013)

I passed on Dks 1, but may buy DKS 2 if it has alot of improvements.

I got DeS, hence i dont tend to play same game over again.

However if the online of DKS 2 is excellent - a pretty good incentive to buy it


----------



## tgre (Apr 21, 2013)

>passed on DkS1

your problem begins here.


----------



## Krory (Apr 21, 2013)

Death carriages _are_ pretty cool.


----------



## tgre (Apr 23, 2013)

Anyone done any successful challenge runs on Dark Souls yet?

I don't think I'm THAT good to be attempting an SL1 run, but I'm knee-deep into a challenge run where I can be a maximum of SL10 and I think Im doing alright

Picked up Wanderer set w/master key

doing a backwards-as-shit runthrough where I kill Quelaag entering blighttown from the back-end rather than depths-entrance

Killed Quelaag with the help of man-eater mildred (pretty much just used her as a meat-shield and distraction) and run the first bell.

Just took out Hydra and havel and I'm tossing up whether to take on Taurus Demon first or leave undead burg as lolfodder until the end and take on Belfry Gargoyles.

I'm actually shit scared running through Sen's fortress at such a low level but I'm definitely keen on the challenge

I'm not picking up many items along the way since this run is pretty much me half-speedrunning/dodgerolling most enemies and hunting for backstabs.

I've died once so far on Sen's but I made it to the bonfire (died the stupidest way- giant hurling flaming pots at my ass)

Picked up the iaito out of blighttown (didn't die once during the retrieval... no idea how that happened, more luck than skill imo) and I've upgraded it to +5

Contemplating whether or not to pick up the large ember from the depths or ignore depths completely and grab the very large ember from new londo ruins via speedrunning/suicide/homeward bone gimp run. I'm thinking the latter since I really cbf with depths and I've ran through New Londo ruins countless times with minimal damage (not even using transient curse). Half the run is luck since its very easy to get stunlocked by the ghosts but I've smashed past them so many times that it's now easier for me to not get hit over the latter

I don't fancy the catacombs run so I'm thinking of saving using fall control and evading half the level just to kill pinwheel and get into tomb of giants


----------



## Lamb (Apr 23, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Anyone done any successful challenge runs on Dark Souls yet?
> 
> I don't think I'm THAT good to be attempting an SL1 run, but I'm knee-deep into a challenge run where I can be a maximum of SL10 and I think Im doing alright
> 
> ...



I've done No Shield No Magic, Claw x Whip (didn't finish), No deaths (failed)


----------



## DedValve (Apr 23, 2013)

So I rented Demons souls a week ago because of all the buzz surrounding it but was always put off buying it since I assumed that it was just difficult for the sake of being difficult. 

3 days later I buy both Demons Souls and Dark Souls. Holy shit this game is incredible. The feeling when you defeat Phalanx for the first time or the towering soldier, just incredible. Though I thought the game was open world (in a sense it's open where you get to choose the order of levels and bosses you fight but it's not one huge connected world). 

Is Dark Souls like this or is it one big connected world? Either way I really can't find any faults with this game, it's astounding. Will be getting DS2 day 1.


----------



## Hentai (Apr 23, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Is Dark Souls like this or is it one big connected world?


Yes it is. At least most of it. It is also a bigger and longer game.


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2013)

Dark Souls is so much better it isn't even funny

If you're addicted to Demon Souls now, prepare to sit in a chair for the next 50+ days straight while your life falls apart as well as your need to eat or sleep or shit


----------



## Bleach (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't wait till E3. Hopefully they show something epic but not too revealing if they show anything at all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 23, 2013)

I cant even really play DeS after DkS.

I mean holy crap, armor doesn't do shit, max health is low, stamina and carry cap is low as fuck, item carrying is lame, the item upgrade system is 10 tons of bad compared to DkS. I can definitely see how people say DeS was harder then DkS now. Yes my level 300 DeS character was from 2 years ago but hot damn, DkS is just so much better in every regard IMO, besides needing Darkwraith to invade properly


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 23, 2013)

Demon's Souls has a better overall atmosphere, and has a polish some of DaS lacks; there are no real areas that feel 'unfinished' like there are in Dark Souls.  Armor is for aesthetics (but it's also this way in Dark Souls) and there's not as many weapons--but I still find things I like more in DeS plenty.

PvP seems more memorable, if much less frequent, in Demon's Souls.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 23, 2013)

DedValve said:


> So I rented Demons souls a week ago because of all the buzz surrounding it but was always put off buying it since I assumed that it was just difficult for the sake of being difficult.
> 
> 3 days later I buy both Demons Souls and Dark Souls. Holy shit this game is incredible. The feeling when you defeat Phalanx for the first time or the towering soldier, just incredible. Though I thought the game was open world (in a sense it's open where you get to choose the order of levels and bosses you fight but it's not one huge connected world).
> 
> Is Dark Souls like this or is it one big connected world? Either way I really can't find any faults with this game, it's astounding. Will be getting DS2 day 1.


The open world aspect of Dark Souls is soooo fucking good.


----------



## Didi (Apr 23, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Anyone done any successful challenge runs on Dark Souls yet?



Did an SL1 run


Got bored/distracted after I beat the 4 Kings, because I know they're probably the hardest boss to beat on SL1 (DLC excluded, Kalameet and Manus are both probably harder), and because I just had way too much fun invading everywhere as a dickwraith all day erryday


But I feel confident I could finish that, considering how hard 4 Kings and O&S are SL1


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2013)

SL1 Four Kings and O&S 

Masochists 

Why don't you just play blindfolded with your balls in a vice


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2013)

The World said:


> SL1 Four Kings and O&S
> 
> Masochists
> 
> Why don't you just play blindfolded with your balls in a vice



Dark Souls is more about your gear and weapons then level, still pretty diffucult. I did a part way SL1 on Demon Souls, but I got bored because Royal is still a broken class.


----------



## Slice (Apr 24, 2013)

Stumpy said:


> The open world aspect of Dark Souls is soooo fucking good.



This.

My first playthrough was mainly blind (i only was told that you could return to the Asylum and that i had to search around Firelink to do so) plus i looked up how to kill the skelettons in the Graveyard because i couldnt figure it out on my ownand how to not die when entering the abyss of the 4Kings (that ring description could have been a bit more obvious).

Nothing compares to those feelings when you find the "illusionary wall" messages and end up in Ash Lake or when you open one of those shortcuts and the world starts to connect more and more as you progress.

My biggest WTF moment was finding the painted world on accident, i hadnt really given the item description much thought and suddently i found myself in that crazy ass region.

My first playthrough took me around 90 hours (!) of which i spent more than 6 (!) trying to kill Sif. To this day i still dont know why this was by far the hardest boss in the game for me on my first playthrough.



If i could change some aspects of the game it would only be:

*Spoiler*: __ 




- Make item descriptions a tiny bit better for some things
- Darkwraith covenant is impossible to find if you dont know it exists since you basically will _never_ do 4 Kings without talking to frampt in a normal playthrough
- Same for Darkmoon, _nothing_ in the game telly you the ring makes that wall disappear.
- Dusk of Oolacilce / the DLC is too hard to find since the golden Golem after the Hydra does not spawn immediately after it is killed and there is only a dead end you will basically never revisit again.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 24, 2013)

DedValve said:


> So I rented Demons souls a week ago because of all the buzz surrounding it but was always put off buying it since I assumed that it was just difficult for the sake of being difficult.
> 
> 3 days later I buy both Demons Souls and Dark Souls. Holy shit this game is incredible. The feeling when you defeat Phalanx for the first time or the towering soldier, just incredible. Though I thought the game was open world (in a sense it's open where you get to choose the order of levels and bosses you fight but it's not one huge connected world).
> 
> Is Dark Souls like this or is it one big connected world? Either way I really can't find any faults with this game, it's astounding. Will be getting DS2 day 1.



Dark Souls is all one big world, but one could say the Firelink Shrine is very analogous to the Nexus, and considering all the shortcuts in Dark Souls it is also functionally the same.

I personally thought Demon's Souls was just as enjoyable as Dark Souls, and in fact I played it first.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2013)

I am a guy who prefers Demons Soul's then Dark Souls, 200 hours on Demons Soul's, 80 hours on Dark Souls. 

Other then nitpicking, my biggest complaint about Dark Souls is pvp, I lag so fucking bad its unplayable for me and I have a decent connection. Demons Soul's I can actually play online and can actually reliable invade.

Also I love my low level invading class to much on Demons Souls, sadly it doesn't get the hatemail it deserves.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 24, 2013)

PvP in both Souls games sucks IMHO.

As does coop.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 24, 2013)

PvP does suck, yeah, but that was inevitable. You can't make an RPG, even one based more on skill than stats, and add a balanced PvP system. Then when you add stuff like poise and backstabs it's obviously gonna get even more exploitable.

I disagree about co-op, though. I really like the minimalist approach and you actually get a feeling of accomplishment when you help others beat bosses and stuff, especially if you're a Sunbro.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 24, 2013)

I loved the pvp even if its unbalanced, at least Demon Soul's you could only invade people around your level. Its how I got so much play time out of the game, it only took me 80 hours to get to NG++++++++ on Demons Soul's, at that point the main game got boring and founding invading and being invaded a thrill.


----------



## Didi (Apr 24, 2013)

I like the pvp


Though the whole networking thing is hilariously broken, so many times that you try to invade someone and you suddenly show up as a white spirit (or blue/gold).


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2013)

Co-op is awesome in this game.

If you're connection sucks too bad for you breh

Sunbros for life


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bleach (Apr 24, 2013)

My friend and I had epic funz doing co-operation. I just wish that we'd be able to stay in the world instead of getting kicked out when the boss is defeated but we easily overcame that.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 24, 2013)

I wish I'd do some co-op missions, too bad Demons Souls is practically dead. Getting my ass handed to me by some fire monkey. 


Games not exceptionally hard as many said. If anything the only thing that makes this game "hard" is that there is no "press A to AWSUM" mode or some shit like that. I was pretty disappointed with some of the bosses actually (lol leechmonger) others like Armor spider where more intimidating than challenging. That fire monkey is giving me a run for my money though and god he's fun (they're ALL fun).


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2013)

Flamelurker is one of the harder bosses.

He's no Old King Doran or Allant, though.

I still enjoyed PvP in both games, and had many, many a great story to share from it, even if it is broken.  It does need a rework, but goddamn if I don't love it, gankers, twinks and all.

For ever Lightning Zwei, Flipping Havel I got some dude with nothing but the Symbol of Avarice and dung pies.


----------



## Didi (Apr 24, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Lightning Zwei, Flipping Havel



nah
true pros go giantdads with chaoszwei


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyA8odjCzZ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 24, 2013)

Someone port Demons Souls to PC please 

(I know it won't happen because Sony owns it and all)


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 24, 2013)

I like the way coop is handled, but if I want to summon my friends specifically, I should be able to.

I don't mind PvP, but my biggest problem with it is how horrible the lag is.  Backstabs can come from someone who appears to be 4 feet in front of you, Riposte timing isn't when the opponent actually attacks, but a full second before, basically making it a guessing game.  

Balance issues don't bother me much, I'd much rather prefer being able to see where my opponent actually is and what they're doing.  Don't think that's too much to ask.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 24, 2013)

I think it would be awesome, too, but I do think the randomness of it is more in line with the game's themes and atmosphere and intentional co op would be.  Not to say that the asswipes hacking, cheating or gimping don't ruin the atmosphere, either, but it's kind of nice to have a multiplayer system that's completely in line with your game, rather than a separate entity.

And I do think that, at least before Artorias of the Abyss, the PvP was never _intended_ to be balanced.  We just assume that it is because most multiplayer is competitive.  I don't think that's the case with Demon's/Dark Souls (or, was, in the latter); Dark Wraiths aren't there to duel; they're there to fuck your shit up, steal from you and harass you.  Darkmoon's are there to exact justice on the guilty.  The Forest Hunters are there to protect the forest and collect trinkets.

The point of the integrated multiplayer wasn't a balanced, even playing field, it was meant to enhance and be a dynamic part of the game's world.  Cowardly Darkwraiths that fight dirty to get what they want; high-leveled Darkmoons that come in to make THE GUILTY PAY THE PRICE.  Even if it doesn't quite work as intended, it's still a fucking brilliant and original idea that has never really been done before and that nobody else has attempted since.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2013)

So I did co-op in that poison level (to fight the boss after leechmonger) and holy shit it was incredible. We all died before we got to that place so I had to endure it myself and the filthy collossi or whatever it was called was a massive letdown. I don't get it, I'm getting a ridiculous amount of souls from every enemy I kill in this level which suggests it's supposed to be harder (yet my soul tendency is the same color as every other world, plain white) but I'm having a much harder time with the giant version of enemies over the bosses themselves. 

Also almost immediately regaining my body I get invaded for the first time and someone who was clearly RIGHT in front of me suddenly backstabs me. There was no lag that I was aware of either


----------



## The World (Apr 25, 2013)

If you have a fire sword or fire magic the first 2 bosses in the swamp are a joke.

Otherwise, they're only slightly a pain in the ass. The swamp level itself is the boss

Other area bosses aren't as easy


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 25, 2013)

Didi said:


> nah
> true pros go giantdads with chaoszwei
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyA8odjCzZ4[/YOUTUBE]



while I love the joke in this video and have seen it probably 40 times so far... god damn does that build suck. I've literally stunlocked that build using a gold tracer ( 3 two handed R1 hits can break its poise and before you can get two zwiehander hits) and ending my gold tracer combo with the 2 handed R2 I can either kill said giant dad or bleed him out enough for him to die XD.


----------



## The World (Apr 25, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I think it would be awesome, too, but I do think the randomness of it is more in line with the game's themes and atmosphere and intentional co op would be.  Not to say that the asswipes hacking, cheating or gimping don't ruin the atmosphere, either, but it's kind of nice to have a multiplayer system that's completely in line with your game, rather than a separate entity.
> 
> And I do think that, at least before Artorias of the Abyss, the PvP was never _intended_ to be balanced.  We just assume that it is because most multiplayer is competitive.  I don't think that's the case with Demon's/Dark Souls (or, was, in the latter); Dark Wraiths aren't there to duel; they're there to fuck your shit up, steal from you and harass you.  Darkmoon's are there to exact justice on the guilty.  The Forest Hunters are there to protect the forest and collect trinkets.
> 
> The point of the integrated multiplayer wasn't a balanced, even playing field, it was meant to enhance and be a dynamic part of the game's world.  Cowardly Darkwraiths that fight dirty to get what they want; high-leveled Darkmoons that come in to make THE GUILTY PAY THE PRICE.  Even if it doesn't quite work as intended, it's still a fucking brilliant and original idea that has never really been done before and that nobody else has attempted since.



Well said, it so fits lore wise even when it's perceived or even done so minimalistic


----------



## DedValve (Apr 25, 2013)

The World said:


> If you have a fire sword or fire magic the first 2 bosses in the swamp are a joke.
> 
> Otherwise, they're only slightly a pain in the ass. The swamp level itself is the boss
> 
> Other area bosses aren't as easy



I was lucky enough to find a dragon longsword somewhere. God this thing is incredible.

Currently running a thief build which is helping out quite well in the swamp with all my poison and plague resistance. Getting my ass handed to me when it comes to the tower with all those weird wizards with the bells though. Fucking magic.

I'm loving the design of this game though, everything from the aesthetics to the enemies to the lack of music seems so perfect. Holy shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 25, 2013)

You gonna have to fight Astraea soon.


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

Had another surreal pvp experience

I got the same guy in Chester's set outside O&S (I got summoned)

and went through a trial of about 4-5 random invaders. Each time the smiling Chester dude was gesturing "Well what is it" the entire time

After I went through the entire trial; with each invader getting progressively harder

He dropped 20 Green Blossoms, 3 Titanite Slabs, A ring of favor and protection and 10 humanity

And then he sent me away

it was in twilight Anor Londo

and I was shitting my pants because I thought my PS3 just became self-aware and put me through one of the weirdest multiplayer experiences of my life


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

Also masturbating to my character

I've had this Uchigatana +15 for literally the entire game now. Got it before Belfry gargoyles

it was pretty plain at the start, but now that my dex stat is getting higher and higher

oh

oh

I'm climaxing


----------



## Santí (Apr 26, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> He's no Old King Doran or *Allant*, though.



Dude, fuck Allant.

My fucking face when he grabbed be about 4 times, made me lose levels, and I couldn't use my Dragon Bone Smasher anymore.

MY FUCKING FACE.


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

I really should play DeS because I gush too hard at DaS

I don't play to look up any lore/vids/walkthroughs or anything whilst playing the game however

any non-spoiler'y tips for a fresh-ish DeS player to start me off, chaps?


----------



## Santí (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah, there are a lot of glitches to take advantage of in DeS against the OP bosses. Find them, abuse them. Shake the baby harder than you ever have.

I doubt the online community there is still alive, so don't even worry about that and focus purely on pve.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 26, 2013)

Demons Soul's has a active community, namely in the lower levels and in the SL 120 levels. The game being free of PSN+ members helped out alot.

My only advice to a new player, watch out if you get invaded and the phantom is using this spear.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

When you die in DeS you can quit game during loading and come back alive, no souls lost

Have to be quick though


Allant is like one of the hardest bosses in both games

He is really unrelenting with his attacks and his sword bypasses shields


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

Allant

/fighting urge to youtube him

GOING INTO THIS WITH MY HYMEN INTACT


----------



## Santí (Apr 26, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Demons Soul's has a active community, namely in the lower levels and in the SL 120 levels. The game being free of PSN+ members helped out alot.
> 
> My only advice to a new player, watch out if you get invaded and the phantom is using this spear.



That fucking Spear was so broken, and an absolute Nightmare for heavyweight characters like me who couldn't really afford to fatroll.


----------



## Santí (Apr 26, 2013)

Dat OG Tower Knight, with a side of kawaii.


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

/fatroll-dodged against O&S

fatrolling needs to come back


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 26, 2013)

> That fucking Spear was so *broken*, and an absolute Nightmare for heavyweight characters like me who couldn't really afford to fatroll.



Is that supposed to be some cleaver pun, but yeah, I love low level invading with it, its even harder on newer players as they don't have the spare equipment/souls to fix their current situation.

I loved how all the new Dark Soul's players bitched about getting cursed.


----------



## tgre (Apr 26, 2013)

I swear, I used to get cursed so fucking much around Great Hollow/Ash lake/Depths

Back when I didn't give a shit about which items give better resistances to certain illness types (bleeding/poisoning/curse)

I used to be wearing Elite Knight Set throughout and crying like a babby bitch when those frog ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cursed the shit out of me

AND THEN I DISCOVERED THE PALADIN SET

top lels everywhere

and then I become the frog monsters' frog king

and rule all of Ash Lake


----------



## Velocity (Apr 26, 2013)

I love Ash Lake. It's rather serene and I love being able to see it from the Tomb of the Giants. More games need that inter-connectivity.


----------



## Naruto (Apr 26, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> I like the way coop is handled, but if I want to summon my friends specifically, I should be able to.



This is precisely why I don't like the co-op.

I have never been able to play with my friends. Not once. In my opinion, that is fucking shitty co-op right there.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 26, 2013)

Just to let you know then, if you are playing Demons Soul's, the punishment for dieing while in a human body is that you will only be at half health. So treat every enemy you fight in Demons Soul's like one of those curse frogs.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 26, 2013)

If you are on PC, DSCfix lets you connect directly to people on your friends list first. I've been using it and co-oping has never been better


----------



## DedValve (Apr 26, 2013)

Man if you ever managed to play this game with friends it'd be amazing. Here's hoping DS2 will allow you to choose between "known" and "unknown" spirits to summon. Known being anyone from your friends list at least.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 26, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Man if you ever managed to play this game with friends it'd be amazing. Here's hoping DS2 will allow you to choose between "known" and "unknown" spirits to summon. Known being anyone from your friends list at least.



I did it loads. Nothing quite beats three Sunbros taking everything on. 

Yet, to this day, I've never summoned anyone for the final boss fight. It just doesn't seem right, y'know?


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

I hope you meant you never summoned anyone but Solaire


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 26, 2013)

I had two people help me  before  the  parry trick was learned

 seriously fighting him without parry I s fucking  terrifying


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 26, 2013)

Naruto said:


> This is precisely why I don't like the co-op.
> 
> I have never been able to play with my friends. Not once. In my opinion, that is fucking shitty co-op right there.




I've never had this issue. whenever someone on my PSN friends list wanted me to summon them/ me to place down my sign so they can summon me, we pulled it off very quickly.

I agree that  the co-op system could be better so that people on your friends list or something will have a much easier time joining, but the current system is far from shitty. it does what it's supposed to do.

there are SOME glitches that need to be addressed within the game however:  there are some bugs that make me invade another player's world as either:

A. Spirit of vengeance
B. a forest bro
C. typical dark spirit cloaked in the typical red aura.

the problem? I shouldn't be invading when I am a sunbro and put down a white soapstone.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 26, 2013)

So in DeS when you put down the blue stone do you have a random chance of invading rather than joining someones game? I showed up as a black phantom and got my ass handed to me when I wanted to just join someones game (we all had this weird giant orange wrap on our heads and I think I was a boss fight?).

So many juicy secrets. Now I'm deciding if I want that ring that grants you more souls, it's mighty expensive.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 26, 2013)

The World said:


> I hope you meant you never summoned anyone but Solaire



I could have, since I went out of my way to save Solaire, but I thought it was somehow more symbolic if I went toe-to-toe against Gwyn alone. Besides, I was kinda... I dunno what you'd call it... There was just this huge "I am so fucking ready" feeling, like all the stress I had accumulated since the beginning of the game didn't so much as disappear as prepare me. So I walked straight past Solaire, pulled out my bitchin' Silver Knight Straight Sword and kicked the living crap out of the final boss.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 26, 2013)

DedValve said:


> So in DeS when you put down the blue stone do you have a random chance of invading rather than joining someones game? I showed up as a black phantom and got my ass handed to me when I wanted to just join someones game (we all had this weird giant orange wrap on our heads and I think I was a boss fight?).
> 
> So many juicy secrets. Now I'm deciding if I want that ring that grants you more souls, it's mighty expensive.



No, if you are a phantom in 4-2, you have a chance of being called up to play as the final boss of the area, if you win you keep the head wrap. Putting a summon sign down is basically the same thing as invading.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 26, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I could have, since I went out of my way to save Solaire, but I thought it was somehow more symbolic if I went toe-to-toe against Gwyn alone. Besides, I was kinda... I dunno what you'd call it... There was just this huge "I am so fucking ready" feeling, like all the stress I had accumulated since the beginning of the game didn't so much as disappear as prepare me. So I walked straight past Solaire, pulled out my bitchin' Silver Knight Straight Sword and kicked the living crap out of the final boss.



Did you parry him?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 26, 2013)

only men fight gwyn without parry


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

I blocked and rolled

Greatshield of Artorias helped, with some black knight armor and witch hood.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't think I woulda been able to kill Gwyn without parrying. He is one tough bastard. Only bosses I didn't kill on my first play through were Kalameet and Manus. I fought Manus so many damn times but he is hard as fuck. I just didn't feel like fighting Kalameet. DLC was definitely one of the toughest parts of the game boss-wise.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 26, 2013)

Gwyn is pretty damn hard if you can't dodge well, because he keeps up the goddamn pressure, and nothing negates fire damage 100%, so he can chip away at turtlers, too.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

Gwyn has a ton of attack power, but most of his attacks are slow and he goes down pretty fast with the right weapons

He's weak to fire and magic, but resistant to Lightning 

So drop that +5 spear if you got it


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 26, 2013)

You know it would have been badass if you had the option to be final boss and not go to NG+.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

Have all the attacks of Gwyn and kill any invaders and would be heroes 

Or turn into a giant shadow beast like Shadow of the Colossus


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I don't think I woulda been able to kill Gwyn without parrying. He is one tough bastard. Only bosses I didn't kill on my first play through were Kalameet and Manus. I fought Manus so many damn times but he is hard as fuck. I just didn't feel like fighting Kalameet. DLC was definitely one of the toughest parts of the game boss-wise.



DLC bosses were definitely harder than like 80% of the main game bosses


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 26, 2013)

The World said:


> Gwyn has a ton of attack power, but most of his attacks are slow and he goes down pretty fast with the right weapons
> 
> He's weak to fire and magic, but resistant to Lightning
> 
> So drop that +5 spear if you got it



I gutted him with Iron Tarkus equipment, son.

It wasn't easy, but it was worth it.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 26, 2013)

The World said:


> Have all the attacks of Gwyn and kill any invaders and would be heroes
> 
> Or turn into a giant shadow beast like Shadow of the Colossus



Nah just the character you play as, it will be like a King of the Hill fight. When you finally die as Gwyn you have the option to start NG+ or start back at the bonfire to challenge another.


----------



## tgre (Apr 27, 2013)

I am totes going to fatroll against Gwyn

full Havel's no fap ring or havel's ring

come at me Lord of Cinder


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2013)

Prepare to get Shishkebab'd fatty

Lord Gwyn loves a good spit roast


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 29, 2013)

Gwyn's a joke if you parry, and even more of a joke if you get his son to help you out 

He's quite disappointing as a final boss really, and his weapon/armor is even more disappointing.

The DLC bosses were fantastic though.  Artorias is badass, and the extra bit with Sif makes him even more awesome.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 29, 2013)

I liked the fight. It was fairly difficult without parrying and the music just made it better. Serene music while you take down the mad king. The music gave me chills when I first entered. Completely different from other bosses except it was similar to music played during the Moonlight Butterfly who is a joke.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

I too liked the fight


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 29, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I liked the fight. It was fairly difficult without parrying



That's kind of my point though, he's just "fairly difficult" at best.  Which is a shame given what game he's in.



> and the music just made it better. Serene music while you take down the mad king. The music gave me chills when I first entered. Completely different from other bosses except it was similar to music played during the Moonlight Butterfly who is a joke.



True, the music is fantastic.  I also like how he has no intro cutscene.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

Gwyn had split his soul and given it to the other Lords, then threw himself into the Fire

So it makes sense why he isn't Dragon genocide killing strong.


----------



## Takahashi (Apr 29, 2013)

The World said:


> Gwyn had split his soul and given it to the other Lords, then threw himself into the Fire
> 
> So it makes sense why he isn't Dragon genocide killing strong.



Oh, I know.  But he didn't have to be as underwhelming as he was either.  He could have still been an unstoppable badass in the fight, and all that would do is hype his prime self more.

It's really not a big deal, he's still a very enjoyable boss fight, but I hope Dark Souls 2 makes a final boss that makes me want to rip my hair out.  Well, I should clarify that I mean challenging, not Bed of Chaos-style.


----------



## Slice (Apr 29, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Gwyn's a joke if you parry, and even more of a joke if you get his son to help you out
> 
> He's quite disappointing as a final boss really, and his weapon/armor is even more disappointing.



In NG i beat him second or third try without parrying. I thought he was a horribly easy boss.

In NG+ he raped me for two and a half hours straight until i finally managed to bring him down. I was out of estus and on my last inch of health.


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 29, 2013)

I beat gwyn on my first try. parrying makes him soooo much easier as does the dragon shield. black knight shield +5 makes it easy as well. if you have a strong weapon and/or a weapon with high critical, equipping the hornet ring and getting a few parries ends the fight very quickly.

but as people have mentioned, he is supposed to be weakened, Lord Gwyn split his lord soul and gave it to Seath and the Four Kings. He then used the remaining power of his own soul to re-ignite the kiln of the first flame ( while tanking the town+ level blast it spewed out)and kept it as such for hundreds of years. over that time he turned hollow and went mad. the sad-ish music that plays during his boss fight is there to show how far he has fallen. he isn't meant to be ridiculously hard. I thought that after reading into  lore and beating gwyn that the ending was pretty fucking cool. especially when you read item descriptions, talk to NPCs, join covenants, etc and learn all about the rich history of Lordran and such.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 29, 2013)

Takahashi said:


> Gwyn's a joke if you parry, and even more of a joke if you get his son to help you out
> 
> He's quite disappointing as a final boss really, and his weapon/armor is even more disappointing.
> 
> The DLC bosses were fantastic though.  Artorias is badass, and the extra bit with Sif makes him even more awesome.



I don't think it was meant to be super difficult.

As much as we'd like to relish the boss difficulty, I'd like to think FROM has the forethought to put a little subtext and 'show, don't tell' in the final boss of Dark Souls, and I think they did it well.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 29, 2013)

So I beat Demons Souls. Last 2 bosses where really easy but overall this was an amazing experience. Gonna go through the game again before I delve into Dark Souls.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2013)

Last 2 bosses includes Allant

Allant never easy


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2013)

Did you fight Old King Doran?

And did you not cheese him?

'Cause that motherfuck will fuck you up.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah Doran's backstabs are ridiculous

Actually, all his attacks are pretty ridiculous

He goes down pretty fast tho

Might not get backstabbed if you lure him to the narrow walkway


----------



## DedValve (Apr 30, 2013)

One was the false king (dude with crazy explosion radius and combo slashes) but he wasn't hard at all. A single hit will fuck you up but I just kept rolling and attacking. The other was some weird slug like thing or whatever the hell the actual king transformed into. I just arrowed him and when that was taking to long I just hacked away. 

Honestly Flamelurker was way more difficult than either of them, Flamelurker no matter what level I was kept fucking with my shit.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 30, 2013)

I beat Gwyn on my first playthrough in 8 hits (Knight). No Estus used, and I had no idea how to parry. Far too easy, even for a boss that was supposed to send a message, not a sword through your neck.

//HbS


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 30, 2013)

False King is basically a boss that tests your mastry of the game. I think I died a total of 5 times to him throughout my many playthroughs.

Old King Doren is the ultimate challenge in Demons Soul's imo.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 30, 2013)

Old king didn't do anything though. At least in my playthrough all he did was wriggle about, maybe swing once or twice that was really easy to dodge then wriggle some more. I literally arrowed him to death (well I switched to my dragon longsword halfway through and started spamming heavy to finish faster). 

I was like "lolwut". So what am I supposed to do with Maiden in Blacks soul? 

Also Red Dragons a bitch. No way am I gonna bother killing something that tedious.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 30, 2013)

> Old king didn't do anything though. At least in my playthrough all he did was wriggle about, maybe swing once or twice that was really easy to dodge then wriggle some more. I literally arrowed him to death (well I switched to my dragon longsword halfway through and started spamming heavy to finish faster).
> 
> I was like "lolwut". So what am I supposed to do with Maiden in Blacks soul?
> 
> Also Red Dragons a bitch. No way am I gonna bother killing something that tedious.



You didn't fight Old King Doren, you just fought Allant, next time you see Ostrava kill his ass, he will drop a key that allows you to open a door to the Old King Doran. 

The Maiden in Blacks Soul is used to learn soul suck, a gimmicky move that can be exploited for high level gain.

Red Dragon was pretty easy, I time in his swoops then hit it with gods wrath, takes about 4 direct hits.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Would been great if Dark Souls 2 run at 60 fps.

I am looking at this video:


Frame rate is dropping on both platforms.

Pisses me off tbh as i want stable fps


----------



## DedValve (Apr 30, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> You didn't fight Old King Doren, you just fought Allant, next time you see Ostrava kill his ass, he will drop a key that allows you to open a door to the Old King Doran.
> 
> The Maiden in Blacks Soul is used to learn soul suck, a gimmicky move that can be exploited for high level gain.
> 
> Red Dragon was pretty easy, I time in his swoops then hit it with gods wrath, takes about 4 direct hits.



Oh I see. In that case goddamnit, I was fighting him and accidentally pushed him over the edge, had no idea he dropped a key.


Also NG+ is seriously kicking my ass. It actually made me rage. Time to go back to my old tactics of acting like a scared pussy again!


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2013)

NG+ is hilariously hard compared to the first run.  

Old King Doren is probably benchmark for Demon's Souls.  So much so that there's several different guides on how to cheese him to death.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 30, 2013)

NG+ is on a completely different level wtf. Managed to get to tower knight and bring him down and then he owns all my health  

I think being in human form is necessary for these boss...oh fuck flamelurker >.>


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2013)

Haha.. ha

Hahaha!

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

Now the true Demon's Souls begins.

Now you just need to go pure black and fight the black phantoms.  I tell everyone who says it wasn't hard enough to do; works every time.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 30, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Haha.. ha
> 
> Hahaha!
> 
> ...



Demons Souls is greatly exaggerated in terms of difficulty. 

Demons Souls +? Putting your hand in a tank full of starving piranha and keeping it there until they lick the meat off your bones is far easier. FAR EASIER. 

Fucking hell, this is the stuff of nightmares.

EDIT: Oh good lord this game is exhausting. At best I can only burn through 2 or 3 deaths before giving up and trying again. My strength is at a measly lvl18, should I at least try to get it to 22 for the purple flame shield (for the Armor Spider?). I'm assuming Wooden shields aren't nearly as good for protecting against fire (the adjucent)


----------



## WhiteWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

DedValve said:


> *Demons Souls is greatly exaggerated in terms of difficulty. *
> 
> Demons Souls +? Putting your hand in a tank full of starving piranha and keeping it there until they lick the meat off your bones is far easier. FAR EASIER.
> 
> ...



Try Valley of Defilement on Pure Black World tendency.


----------



## DedValve (Apr 30, 2013)

Fuck Valley of Defilement. Bosses where piss easy but everything else can suck it. Thank god I'm running a thief and had a poison resistance of 400 but good lord those giant freaks. And how are you supposed to properly fight a black phantom with almost no land and zero ability to dodge in a poisonous swamp? Fuck that shit.


----------



## Xiammes (May 1, 2013)

Tip for NG+ don't worry about armor, its almost completely pointless in NG+, you die insanely fast either way. You should have made a Northern Regalia before you started NG+.


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 1, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Fuck Valley of Defilement. Bosses where piss easy but everything else can suck it. Thank god I'm running a thief and had a poison resistance of 400 but good lord those giant freaks. And how are you supposed to properly fight a black phantom with almost no land and zero ability to dodge in a poisonous swamp? Fuck that shit.



Soul Remains. Shrine of Storm, save the merchant, buy from him.

Throw a soul remain = all monsters go and attack it as if its u.


----------



## tgre (May 1, 2013)

WHAT THE FUCK IS WITH THIS OLD KING/FAKE KING ALLANT?!

JESUS CHRIST

I CAN'T GET PAST HIS STUNLOCKING ATTACKS

D:

FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF

Did the stupid mistake of deciding to roll around him for a few hits when he does that massive AoE attack

a winrar is me  <- I have not seen this being used in such a long time haha, seemed appropriate for this situation


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 1, 2013)

this is a innovation i hoped for demon souls sequals i.e dark souls: enemy  ai plus  attack arsenal being increased. 
i felt the damage done by bosses and hp increase was lesser way of  keeping  me challenged.

e.g
v
flamelurker has 3 attacks in first playthrough
second playthrough he has 6
then 8
and 4th playthrouh  he  maxes out. at 10 attacks.


----------



## Buskuv (May 1, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Tip for NG+ don't worry about armor, its almost completely pointless in NG+, you die insanely fast either way. You should have made a Northern Regalia before you started NG+.



Armor in Demon's Souls was ALWAYS about how cooled it looked.

I always ran with Gloom set, regardless of how many NG+ I went.


----------



## tgre (May 2, 2013)

Ah finally beat the damn game

Demon's Souls didn't feel as hard as Dark Souls when I had my first Dark Souls playthrough (granted my first Dark Souls playthrough was my first playthrough of any Souls game) but still.

I'm going to attempt NG+ now. 



			
				Boskov Krevorkian said:
			
		

> Armor in Demon's Souls was ALWAYS about how cooled it looked



This. So much this.


----------



## The World (May 2, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Armor in Demon's Souls was ALWAYS about how cooled it looked.
> 
> I always ran with Gloom set, regardless of how many NG+ I went.



I either rock Ancient King set or Dark Silver with Northern Regalia

Sucks Allant doesn't drop a set of his clothes, or Maiden in Black...........or...........someway to look like the Old One


----------



## tgre (May 2, 2013)

goin' around looking like Gandalf

I can dig it.


----------



## Xiammes (May 2, 2013)

> Armor in Demon's Souls was ALWAYS about how cooled it looked.
> 
> I always ran with Gloom set, regardless of how many NG+ I went.



Of course, rocking out my Officals cap 24/7.




> Demon's Souls didn't feel as hard as Dark Souls when I had my first Dark Souls playthrough (granted my first Dark Souls playthrough was my first playthrough of any Souls game) but still.



Its because you played a Soul's game prior, this is why its impossible to find out which of the games is truly more difficulty, once you figure out how to play Dark/Demon's Souls the games become much easier.


----------



## DedValve (May 2, 2013)

I DEFEATED TOWERKNIGHT. I'm extremely pissed because after several tries (amassing 80k souls) on my way to touch my blood he pulls out a completely new move he never did IN THE 14 OTHER TIMES I FOUGHT HIM AND DIED and kills me instantly making me lose all my souls. I then killed him the very next try 

So as it goes in order

Phalanx - Spam soul pierce, lawl
Leechmonger - Spam Fireblast, lawl
Tower Knight - Actually challenging, I just kept making mistakes. Moderately high difficulty.

Before I fight armor spider I wanna get that purple flame shield (I have two already but only 18 strength). Gonna farm god knows what for 4 more soul levels.


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 2, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I DEFEATED TOWERKNIGHT. I'm extremely pissed because after several tries (amassing 80k souls) on my way to touch my blood he pulls out a completely new move he never did IN THE 14 OTHER TIMES I FOUGHT HIM AND DIED and kills me instantly making me lose all my souls. I then killed him the very next try
> 
> So as it goes in order
> 
> ...


Our little Soul warrior is growing up.


Soon he'll kill the fair Maiden and come kill rest of the world.

How they grow up


----------



## DedValve (May 2, 2013)

Hey I'm still a pansy. I'm not ready for the deep end of the pool!

...good fucking lord the flamelurker. I have all my stats perfect for the blueblood sword, I just need to fucking kill him (should have made it last playthrough goddamnit).

Oh my this game is something else. I think I'm gonna do the Latria tower, first boss isn't hard at all so long as your careful, just gotta watch out for those mages.


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 2, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Hey I'm still a pansy. I'm not ready for the deep end of the pool!
> 
> ...good fucking lord the flamelurker. I have all my stats perfect for the blueblood sword, I just need to fucking kill him (should have made it last playthrough goddamnit).
> 
> Oh my this game is something else. I think I'm gonna do the Latria tower, first boss isn't hard at all so long as your careful, just gotta watch out for those mages.


Which region are you in? NA, EU, JP, China? Where?

Perhaps we can play together. I love fighting flamelurker.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2013)

*I DEFEATED THE FLAMELURKER*

Holy shit. Soul Arrow is just the greatest. I am in love with this thing. That and Thieves ring. Helped me get some breathing room and cheap shots. Now when will Ed forge demon weapons?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 3, 2013)

Look at all that satisfaction and sense of achievement. It's like DedValve is actually enjoying video games.


----------



## DedValve (May 3, 2013)

Honestly this game sucks. It needs more cutscenes, setpieces, explosions, traditional rpg system, weapon loadouts, smoother controls (by smoother I mean play itself) and actually useful hints. 

I hate games that aren't movies.

Also PVP is unbalanced. Rage.


----------



## WhiteWolf (May 3, 2013)

DedValve said:


> *I DEFEATED THE FLAMELURKER*
> 
> Holy shit. Soul Arrow is just the greatest. I am in love with this thing. That and Thieves ring. Helped me get some breathing room and cheap shots. Now when will Ed forge demon weapons?



Yes he will forge weapons.

Talk to him couple times til u get the dialogue up

U may have to walk away from him and intiate a convo couple times.

Talk, if wrong dialogue walk away
repeat til u got right dialogue (doesnt takelong)


Oh and beat Flamelurker with a melee weapon


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2013)

All you ever need is the Cleaver.

Holy shit.


----------



## DedValve (May 5, 2013)

Just completely finished Archstone 2 and 5. Now to do 4 next since thats piss easy and as usual leave the 3rd for last.


----------



## tgre (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Bleach (May 31, 2013)

Some leaked concept art designs:



Full album:



That boat and the lava island with chains are amaaaaaaazzzinnngg.. Really really hope they are gonna be at E3.

Remember that these are just concept *designs* made for DS2 and that not all of them will be accepted or implemented.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2013)

yes

YES

I found my main armor



I can't tell if that's artwork, or a girl being digitally scanned for that character

looks so real

Goofy tho with those puffy shorts



neat monster designs stuff of nightmares


----------



## Bleach (May 31, 2013)

The armour on the left looks too much like what epic tier 1000 armour in an MMORPG would look like. Kinda a turn off. The armour on the right looks a lot cooler


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, I like Dark Souls and Demon's Souls having a little sense of class and not ARMOR OF DEATHLORD FIREBRINGER  nonsense with a million spikes and frills that make no sense.  I hope we don't get any of the in DS2.


----------



## Jing (Jun 1, 2013)

March release date?


----------



## OS (Jun 1, 2013)

Jesus that makes me hate thinking of going to college.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 1, 2013)

Eh, that'd be awful. I'm sure they've said it's coming this year a few times, right?

Next gen would have presumably been underway for 3-5 months by that time, and since they've also said they have no plans to release on those consoles, it could be a disaster.

Please be this year


----------



## Stumpy (Jun 1, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Eh, that'd be awful. I'm sure they've said it's coming this year a few times, right?
> 
> Next gen would have presumably been underway for 3-5 months by that time, and since they've also said they have no plans to release on those consoles, it could be a disaster.
> 
> Please be this year


How about...

Please don't RUSH development on the sequel the the best game of the generation just because a small portion of your audience is going to buy new toys.

Game will sell on PC no matter what because we don't think in "generations". 

Don't get caught up in next-gen hype. No game announced for the new platforms is going to play as good as Dark Souls.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 2, 2013)

March is so far away but I want them to take their time and perfect the game. No more unfinished areas/bosses! This needs to be a proper sequel to one of the best games ever!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 2, 2013)

I.just hope they make the game speed a little faster and add a casual mode.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll wait.

I'll take a good game later over an OK game now.  I'm looking at you... pretty much every AA and AAA title in the past 5 years.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2013)

I really hope that Dragon that is bigger then the entire fucking castle stays that size it should make for one epic boss fight.

Also some of those areas look fucking amazing I can't wait for this game to come out.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Yeah, I like Dark Souls and Demon's Souls having a little sense of class and not ARMOR OF DEATHLORD FIREBRINGER  nonsense with a million spikes and frills that make no sense.  I hope we don't get any of the in DS2.


Also I completely agree with this too me it would be going against the core of Dark Souls is about this isn't some shitty MMO.

They don't need to cater to little kids with that kind of crap just keep Dark Souls II the same as how it's predecessors have been.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2013)

>Dark Souls

Where we use monster and demon's souls to craft armor with, magically and supernaturally


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 3, 2013)

The World said:


> >Dark Souls
> 
> Where we use monster and demon's souls to craft armor with, magically and supernaturally


Okay I worded that incorrectly what I meant was.

That Dark Souls they don't need to make incredibly gimmicky armor like that just too pander to little kids 

They should just keep the style that's worked for the past games but this is all hypothetical anyways so whatever.


----------



## The World (Jun 3, 2013)

yea I get what you're saying 

its just concept art  not like it will be in the actual game


----------



## Velocity (Jun 3, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Next gen would have presumably been underway for 3-5 months by that time, and since they've also said they have no plans to release on those consoles, it could be a disaster.



I wouldn't worry too much... A recurring theme with publishers lately is that none of them are convinced there'll be a huge demand for next gen consoles, which is why quite a lot of big multi-platform games are also cross-gen games as well and it's also why games like Dark Souls II are releasing long after the next gen has hit.

I mean, I can see where they're coming from. The lack of true backwards compatibility from either the PS4 or the Xbox One means people aren't going to be as keen to get rid of their PS3's or 360's since they'd lose the ability to play the games they've bought for those consoles. Personally, I'm unlikely to even bother with a PS4 at launch.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 5, 2013)

I've read Microsoft will display Dark Souls 2 gameplay during the Xbox One conference at E3.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't mind them being on nextgen and all sice i'll be getting it for PC but splitting the community 5 ways will make it weird... Unless they integrate all platforms together which would be fucking fantastic but I doubt that'd happen.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=apIFCgrrg60[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2013)

I am eager to see more footage soon. 
It shows potential to surpass the greatness that was Dark Souls 1.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

The level of difficulty seems so high!


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Bleach (Jun 10, 2013)

Was an odd trailer with the music but still excited as fuck. Apparently the E3 demo will have a dungeon with that mirror guy towards the end. Looks awesome as fuck.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 10, 2013)

I might just let myself get backstabbed/use turtle guy's weapon to see that amazing backstab animation.


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

That giant boss battle looks absolutely insane

get hype


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 11, 2013)

new stuff;


----------



## The World (Jun 11, 2013)

dual wielding done right

can't wait


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 11, 2013)

so it seems there's a chance this is Steamworks and not GFWL. Praise the sun.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 11, 2013)

All dose cloth animations.

Physics engine or clever animations, I don't care.  Looks great.

Get hype.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 11, 2013)

No words. Too hyped.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 11, 2013)

My beautiful Mage can't be beat in Dark Souls and it will be the same in Dark Souls 2 :amazed


----------



## Didi (Jun 11, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> so it seems there's a chance this is Steamworks and not GFWL. Praise the sun.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 11, 2013)

Going by the IGN interview, it seems like classes may actually matter this time. Don't know how I feel about that. Will need more details. They only showed 4 for now. I wanna be a fucking Templar Night. Reminds me of Tarkus and mixing melee + magic efficiently sounds awesome.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 12, 2013)

Ugh I really hope that what they said about there being that mobs that follow you until you die isn't true I enjoy the difficulty of Dark Souls

I really don't want to have to worry about being randomly attacked by strong ass monsters especially if there anything like the Black Knights.

I liked the range limit so you could know when your safe from certain enemies.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2013)

You kidding?

Wandering mobs would be glorious.  Less predictability; more chaos.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh wow, that wasn't real gameplay at all. Anyway, they said that it's mainly going to be for xbox 360 and ps3 because they want to get to the fanbase.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 12, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You kidding?
> 
> Wandering mobs would be glorious.  Less predictability; more chaos.


I don't mind wandering mobs as long there beatable.

I just don't want enemies like the Black Knight equivalent of DS2 which are intended to be a pain in the ass shouldn't be able to wander and chase you until you die.

They should stay stationary they like are in Dark Souls and have a range limit to how far they can chase you.

I don't like the idea of having to constantly watch my back especially at low levels since most people won't be able to beat them.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2013)

I doubt they're going to make the mobs mobile anyways, let alone mobs of mini bosses.

Your fears are unfounded.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwcKVfhtMi0[/YOUTUBE]

Sorcerer and sorcery spells look so fucking amazing


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Ugh I really hope that what they said about there being that mobs that follow you until you die isn't true I enjoy the difficulty of Dark Souls
> 
> I really don't want to have to worry about being randomly attacked by strong ass monsters especially if there anything like the Black Knights.
> 
> I liked the range limit so you could know when your safe from certain enemies.



Even in Dark Souls, the range on how far an enemy could chase you was wonky. Sometimes they were rooted to a very small location, others they would chase you halfway into the next area before they turned back. This made rushing through certain locations hazardous and forced the player to clear certain enemies before progressing. If they extended that range across the board, it just adds to that sense that rushing is a sure way to lose.

As for the Black Knights, I think you're overestimating them. The difficulty they presented early game was by and large due to where they were located in game. The developers forced you to fight them in cramped corridors, ledges and other similarly confined areas. If you lured them to a more open spot. If they had been wandering Black Knights, it would have just meant you would have ended up fighting them in more ideal locations than their fixed spawn positions.



Bleach said:


> Going by the IGN interview, it seems like classes may actually matter this time. Don't know how I feel about that. Will need more details. They only showed 4 for now. I wanna be a fucking Templar Night. Reminds me of Tarkus and mixing melee + magic efficiently sounds awesome.



I don't know where it was said in the interview that classes mattered, but I would not assume based on prebuilt characters that those are somehow definitive and binding. Especially since that would be a gigantic change to how the Souls games work. Efficiently building your character to maximize those skills you valued most is a key part of the game.

That said, it did look like they were either getting rid of talismans and pyromancy gloves or just consolidating both into sorcery. I'm not sure I would necessarily mind getting rid of talisman's and pyromancy gloves, since neither were very well done, as long as they maintained sorcery scales with intelligence, miracles with faith, and pyromancy with either your weapon upgrade or some other non-stat based thing.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 12, 2013)

They need to improve the story to these games then I might actually give a darn.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2013)

go die in a bonfire please


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> They need to improve the story to these games then I might actually give a darn.



We'll let them know!


----------



## Didi (Jun 12, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> They need to improve the story to these games then I might actually give a darn.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 12, 2013)

The World said:


> go die in a bonfire please



Relax fool its just a game, I don't like the story of any of the past games doesn't mean it should factor into your enjoyment of it. Besides wasn't aware this thread was strictly for positive feelings towards the series.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is right. I too think there should be more of a story. Or at least more character interactions and personalities. I felt lonely as fuck.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> The ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is right. I too think there should be more of a story. Or at least more character interactions and personalities. I felt lonely as fuck.



Hey, man, opinions are opinions, but you can't get mad a game for effectively conveying the atmosphere it was trying to convey.  You were supposed to feel alone; that was the whole point.

No one's going to get mad at a Mario game for employing a colorful, cartoonish atmosphere.


----------



## The World (Jun 12, 2013)

Tempproxy said:


> Relax fool its just a game, I don't like the story of any of the past games doesn't mean it should factor into your enjoyment of it. Besides wasn't aware this thread was strictly for positive feelings towards the series.



>taking me seriously after I used the word bonfire

now I know you didn't play the game



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey, man, opinions are opinions, but you can't get mad a game for effectively conveying the atmosphere it was trying to convey.  You were supposed to feel alone; that was the whole point.
> 
> No one's going to get mad at a Mario game for employing a colorful, cartoonish atmosphere.



and this


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Hey, man, opinions are opinions, but you can't get mad a game for effectively conveying the atmosphere it was trying to convey.  You were supposed to feel alone; that was the whole point.
> 
> No one's going to get mad at a Mario game for employing a colorful, cartoonish atmosphere.



But I think if you are going to put characters in there and give them backstories then at least dive deep into the stories or develop the characters. I don't want to have to find out everything from looking for items or reading online translations. Artorias is the only one that got a decent amount and that's because of a DLC.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2013)

Then the game may not be for you?

I don't know what to tell you.  That's the style FROM has been using since the game was called King's Field, and will likely continue to use; it's an old school type of aesthetic, much like the rest of game.    

I'm not a huge fan of exposition dumps, but I just don't play those types of games.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

I love Dark Souls, I just think it'd be perfect if they did that.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2013)

Lamb said:


> I don't know where it was said in the interview that classes mattered, but I would not assume based on prebuilt characters that those are somehow definitive and binding. Especially since that would be a gigantic change to how the Souls games work. Efficiently building your character to maximize those skills you valued most is a key part of the game.



It's difficult to believe that they would show off pre-built classes the way they believe they should be played if choosing a class had no effect. Personally, I wouldn't mind if picking a class in the beginning determined your gameplay though I do love using almost whatever I want even if it wasn't efficient.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 12, 2013)

Bleach said:


> It's difficult to believe that they would show off pre-built classes the way they believe they should be played if choosing a class had no effect. Personally, I wouldn't mind if picking a class in the beginning determined your gameplay though I do love using almost whatever I want even if it wasn't efficient.



They brought similar pre-built characters to both the demo of Demon's and Dark Souls. They were just there to show off the changes to combat. I couldn't really conceive of a game series so invested in individual freedom, shifting to a class based rpg.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5xvienbZxLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 12, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I doubt they're going to make the mobs mobile anyways, let alone mobs of mini bosses.
> 
> Your fears are unfounded.


I don't want mini bosses moving or chasing you until you die period they should stay in one spot and have a range limit. 



Sasuke said:


> [YOUTUBE]5xvienbZxLk[/YOUTUBE]


So the Mirror knight is going to be like a combination of the regular boss fights and the Old monk from Demon Souls sounds awesome.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 12, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> [YOUTUBE]5xvienbZxLk[/YOUTUBE]



So for classes you basically start the same but depending on what stats you level up, that's the class you will be. Sounds standard enough.


----------



## OS (Jun 12, 2013)

The Mirror Knight is kind of ridiculous. He didn't mention that the knight actually makes more than 1 knight from the mirror and you could be facing multiple at once.


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 12, 2013)

That would be amazing.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes it seems you need to do something about that shield before the dude that's inside bursts forth and you end up fightning more than 1


----------



## tgre (Jul 29, 2013)

re-acquainting myself with all the delicious Dark Souls lore

I was kind of formulating a theory which was confirmed by one of VaatiVidya's videos (well, confirmed in the sense that I wasn't the only one thinking this).

This will probably only apply to people with DLC. If you rescue Sif in the past and kill Manus... then come into the present and fight Sif for the covenant of Artorias... the reason Sif fights against you is the protect you. He saw his original master, with his last un-corrupted breath give up his life to shield Sif from the hostile humanity floating around the Abyss. The fact that Sif thinks the same will happen to you is Sif's way of saying: "sorry, I have to do this. I will not let you turn into that thing my master became"

My feels hit maximum that day.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 21, 2013)

> NamcoBandai has announced a closed beta test for Dark Souls II. The invite-only test kicks off October 5, with additional details about how to get in coming to the Dark Souls Facebook page in two weeks. Beta testers will explore "one of the most treacherous areas of the Dark Souls II world."
> 
> The PlayStation 3 beta will be for players residing in North America and Europe only. NamcoBandai says, "players will not only get an opportunity to explore an entirely new area of the game, but also experience overwhelming enemy encounters, diabolical challenges, and the unrelenting difficultly that only the developers at FromSoftware can deliver."



Hopefully I can participate.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 21, 2013)

Oshit I kinda want in and I kind of don't. Really wanna play but don't wanna ruin anything major before release : [


----------



## OS (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Didi (Aug 25, 2013)

This game can be so weird sometimes


I was ganking in the forest and a guy just randomly gave me 5 demon titanite and 5 slabs (!!). Like, uh, okay, thanks, but why lol?

I gave him 2 manserpent greatswords and a black knight sword in return, since I had 3 and 2 of those (on a character which won't ever use them anyway)



On a sidenote, Int/dex build is pretty fun. You do ridiculous damage, though the downside is that your spells are easily dodged (but then you still have Crystal Magic Weapon to fall back on. I use Ricard's Rapier + 15 cuz dat moveset so sexy). But something like Crystal Soul Spear can easily oneshot other players if it does hit.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 3, 2013)

Any news regarding the lore?  Confirming or denying any connection to the first game?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 3, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Any news regarding the lore?  Confirming or denying any connection to the first game?



Nothing so far.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

Do you think we will see "GIANT ASSETS" again?


----------



## Jing (Sep 18, 2013)

Prepare to die.

You can be invaded no matter what form you are.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjZvXpOMGxY[/YOUTUBE]

You're appearance also degrades the longer you stay undead and you're max health goes down to similar to Demon's Souls.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

CULL THE WEAK

That Special Edition looks bitchin', yo.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 18, 2013)

Yea I'm definitely gonna want that special edition.......


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 18, 2013)

It's not up on Amazon, yet.

Come on...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2013)

ENB Beta Impressions

[YOUTUBE]1CGvXh_pEWs[/YOUTUBE]



> -Casting Speed is changed by Attunement
> -Magic/Fire Strengthened By INT, Lightning and Dark by Faith, Posion and Bleed by Dex
> -Parrying has a longer start up
> -evasion and parrying may be controlled by agility


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2013)

Fuck yes I want that special Edition


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks like some old sets are returning.


----------



## Didi (Sep 19, 2013)

GET FUCKING HYPE


that looks amazing


I must have that collector's edition


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 19, 2013)




----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2013)

Hurry up Dark Souls 2 so Dark Souls for the next generation can come out already 

and beat Capcom's attempt at copying DS

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=875yH2VCvok[/YOUTUBE]


March 14 is so far away


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2013)

Deep Down has barely anything to do with Dark Souls except for similar aesthetics.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2013)

I really hope PC is released within a week or 2 of the 360 and PS3 release. I couldn't handle anything more than that.


----------



## Lamb (Sep 19, 2013)

^I thought it was already stated they were all releasing at the same time, since it's being developed for PC instead of for the consoles.

That Attunement change was definitely necessary, it will be nice to build an Int character that isn't actually a Dex or Strength character who I decided to give an attunement slot and some Int so I could cast Dark Bead.

I'm curious about the Agility stat, tho. Is it a replacement/alternative for endurance, or will it work in tandem with it?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2013)

Lamb said:


> ^I thought it was already stated they were all releasing at the same time, since it's being developed for PC instead of for the consoles.



I thought it was too but in the image I posted about the special editions at the bottom it says "PC Release date to be announced"


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 19, 2013)

I like the Dex / Str split idea, provided it's done correctly, obviously.

It would be nice to seem changes outside of number play, so a Dex character with a really fast parry and dodge seems like a nice trade off for the lowered defense, instead of Giantdad Zweihanding Ninjas.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 20, 2013)

I really don't like the idea of forced PVP it should of stayed the way it was before where you had to be human for someone to be able to invade you especially when you're doing single player.

I also don't like the idea of summoning have a time limit either and them making it harder if you want to co op with friends you should be able too.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks like the developers are trying to force out the casuals

I liked pvp the way it was in the first game as well, but alas this is Dark Souls, where despair is all around


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 20, 2013)

The World said:


> Looks like the developers are trying to force out the casuals


That's pretty much what I got from this most casuals are probably going to quit out and return the game if there constantly being invaded by greifers who can pretty much one shot them.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm loving it.

When the general trend is to make it more accessible for idiots or to appeal to people who won't like their game or don't play video games at all, it's nice to say "it's not difficult enough."


----------



## Velocity (Sep 21, 2013)

Seems I'll be playing a high Dex/Agi/Faith character that spams lightning and darkness spells while dodging like a pro.


----------



## Takahashi (Sep 22, 2013)

Has there been any word on how/if strength has changed?  It seems like many stats are getting secondary effects relating to the type of weapon they tend to use.  Maybe swing speed?


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2013)

Haven't said yet.

We'll see, though, as it would make sense for something to end up that way.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 22, 2013)

Whenever I see your sig Boskov I just stare at it. It's too awesome


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 22, 2013)

Bleach gets it.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2013)

That Sunbro got a FAT ASS


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm already plenty happy with the nerfs to backstabbing. If they fix the netcode so there's less lag, then I wouldn't mind being invaded whenever. That alone is the most important thing I want for a new dark souls. Carrying all those weapons around makes sense as well, you can instantly switch to a pvp set rather than having to set it up beforehand.

That said, I really like playing co-op with a friend, and it seems like co-op is nerfed a little bit with the new time/enemy countdown mechanic. Well, we'll see.

Another thing I'm a little bit let down about is how intrusive the enemy lock on circle looked in older footage and the fact that we have brightly colored phantoms again. In my opinion, to fit with the rest of the game aesthetic they should tone that down a lot, or with the phantoms even remove the color effect completely. That should make sneaky builds a lot more effective too, but also make invaders more scary because especially to new players, you can't even be certain it's a human or an npc, making human sized npc's scary as well.

Finally, in dark souls a lot of story related content ended up being cut due to time/budget, like all of Oscar's questline, way of the white covenant and forest hunter covenant storylines. I hope they put literally everything in the game that they can this time around.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 23, 2013)

Am I the only one kind of annoyed that this is a prequel I was really hoping they were going to go with the Dark Lord ending so we could actually see what the "Age of Dark" is all about and this just feels like kind of a copout to avoid continuing the story.

I mean if they were going to do a prequel then it should of been set back when Gwyn fought the Dragon's now that would be amazing and we'd get lots more info on the lore out of it as well.




Kind of a big deal said:


> I'm already plenty happy with the nerfs to backstabbing. If they fix the netcode so there's less lag, then I wouldn't mind being invaded whenever


Dark Souls 2 is on dedicated servers like Demon Soul's was so there shouldn't be that much lag.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2013)

My attention with Attunement affected casting speed.  I love it when sensible RPG mechanics pop up unexpectedly.  Prequelitis confirmed?  Hrm, disappoint.  Yet another part 3 going prequel.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 29, 2013)

Beta footage (may be taken down)

[YOUTUBE]iQsoMWNF2ZQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]q1w8AXUoDvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 30, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Beta footage (may be taken down)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]iQsoMWNF2ZQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]q1w8AXUoDvM[/YOUTUBE]



Oh yesss...


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _True Terror_ 



Wheel Skeletons confirmed




Also, looks like humanity no longer heals


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting it looks phantoms can use flasks now it will be good for co op since you won't have to rely on miracles to heal and you can rest at bonfires with white phantoms.

Not sure if I like that change for pvp though since it could end up like in DES where fights took forever since everyone could heal.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 30, 2013)

What if there's a Wheel Skeleton boss?

Like, a Man-Eater scenario for Demon's Souls?


----------



## Lamb (Sep 30, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What if there's a Wheel Skeleton boss?
> 
> Like, a Man-Eater scenario for Demon's Souls?



From what I saw, the Wheel Skeletons were within a boss fight, but they seemed to be just an additional mob in the boss room meant to fuck up your shit during the fight.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 30, 2013)

A handy explanation for the stats and what leveling each entails



Equip load and stamina are now two separate things


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2013)

Lamb said:


> *Spoiler*: _True Terror_
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel Skeletons confirmed


Oh god why



Lamb said:


> Also, looks like humanity no longer heals



Maybe the main character isn't human?


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2013)

Well you can heal with Estus Flasks and the little sun drop thingies so we don't really need 3 ways to heal.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 30, 2013)

The World said:


> Oh god why




*Spoiler*: __ 



And in a boss fight no less


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2013)

Many controllers will be broken on March 11


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2013)

More beta footage.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm surprised Namco hasn't taken these down.

Edit:



Kurokami Medaka said:


> More beta footage.



@12 minutes on the first video. Fucking Bone Wheels man.


Possibly big spoiler below

*Spoiler*: __ 



DS2 is in same world as DS1 but is hundreds, if not thousands, of years after DS1. Here for more info:


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 2, 2013)

I really hope there's a Darkmoon covenant in this game I always liked seeing that the "Guilty pay the price" message after a successful invasion.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Of course they had to bitch out and go with the shit link the fire ending.


----------



## Didi (Oct 2, 2013)

Pretty sure this is a prequel so they didn't go with any ending


----------



## codyt333 (Oct 2, 2013)

dat estus drink time that's going to be alot of deaths


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 3, 2013)

> -Armor now has stat requirements. In the video I posted, the warrior class armor set requires 13 strength. The duelist armor doesn't have any stat requirements. Interestingly, there were dex, int, and faith stat icons as well. Looks like armor will be more specialized this time around.
> 
> -Armor now has resistance scaling. The warrior class armor scales at a higher rate than the duelist armor. Heavier armors will no doubt scale better with resistance. Resistance might even be useful this time, especially since you don't get a huge amount based on soul level anymore.



A reason to level Resistance?


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2013)

Awww no resist based on soul level

Eh I usually level warrior builds first anyway


----------



## Lamb (Oct 3, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I really hope there's a Darkmoon covenant in this game I always liked seeing that the "Guilty pay the price" message after a successful invasion.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's hardly clear that they did any such thing. Not linking the fire wouldn't necessarily destroy all of the bonfires, especially when bonfires seem to be fueled by firekeepers, not just the first flame. I doubt there will ever be anything that makes one of the two endings concretely canon. If anything we'll get a series of contradictory statements from various sources of questionable integrity.






Didi said:


> Pretty sure this is a prequel so they didn't go with any ending




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's actually more likely that it's a sequel due to some leaked item descriptions referring to spells from Dark Souls as spells from an "age long lost to memory", which implies that the events of Dark Souls occurred so long ago, that no one remembers much about them. Further fueling the ambiguity of Dark Souls 2 relationship to Dark Souls.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





There's some speculation. 

Spec.

U.

La.

Tion.

That it's set thousands of years after Dark Souls, due to the way they word things and some dialog choices and options.  Interesting to think about.


----------



## Didi (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh, okay, didn't know about that yet. Cool.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xFxW1aCyPkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Oct 7, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> [YOUTUBE]xFxW1aCyPkM[/YOUTUBE]



Host got super raped at the end


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 9, 2013)

Got a message that I was selected for the US closed beta test


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 9, 2013)

HOLY SHIT I'M PLAYING IT!!!


----------



## The World (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow grats dude

backstab and fuck a person's day up


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 9, 2013)

They took the servers down. Got kicked off


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 9, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> HOLY SHIT I'M PLAYING IT!!!



So..how is it!?

Impressions man,impressions!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 9, 2013)

I literally just walked around and talked with the nearby merchant before getting kicked. The merchant was like the moss lady you find near Firelink.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 9, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> I literally just walked around and talked with the nearby merchant before getting kicked. The merchant was like the moss lady you find near Firelink.



Oh..okay.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 9, 2013)

Servers shouldn't be available until Saturday which is probably why you got kicked off 

But nice. I was kind of indifferent I wanted to get in but at the same time I didn't.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 9, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Servers shouldn't be available until Saturday which is probably why you got kicked off



The servers were up for about an hour after the codes went out. I guess FROM realized what was going on and shut them down.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvdmN3tUbtY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 9, 2013)

That dude sucks.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 10, 2013)

Superb.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 10, 2013)

Lucky.

I think it's pretty bull shit that only PS3 users get a chance to play the beta what about us 360 and PC users.


----------



## Didi (Oct 10, 2013)

I don't want to play the beta anyway

Want to experience the game fresh and as blind as possible

Also why I've rarely watched any of the beta footage that's been posted here


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 10, 2013)

It's only two hours long anyway. Not much of a beta.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 12, 2013)

Video showing off the new parry system

[YOUTUBE]vpkCov2YMkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm playing, getting stomped too. Haven't played Souls in a few months.

I know they're both pretty much the same, but I'm getting more of a Demon's Souls vibe so far


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 12, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> I'm playing, getting stomped too. Haven't played Souls in a few months.
> 
> I know they're both pretty much the same, but I'm getting more of a Demon's Souls vibe so far



So,how does the gameplay feel?

Is the atmosphere intact?


Are the monsters as strong as in DS?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 12, 2013)

Gameplay feels pretty much  identical. Estus flask animation seems a little longer. Though I didn't really experiment too much with the weapons. Zweihander moveset is a little different now.

Oh, backstab animations look great and are pretty varied. Seem much harder to pull off, too.

Atmosphere, sure. The area I started out in was pretty a dark and grim forest, also wandered into some catacombs straight out of Dark Souls, necromancers and all.

Too bad I never made it to any of the bosses, spent most of my time exploring all the various branching paths. Which proved rewarding and punishing. one route eventually saw me arriving at a group of 3 NPC phantoms that proceeded to gang stomp me.

Enemies, well, there were a bunch of punishing ones littered about, I think that must have been the equivalent of Undead Burg, there were a lot of fodder undead around, they didn't really hit for much compared to Dark Souls, where you could get obliterated in a few hits at the start, but my equipment was pretty good.

There seemed to be way more enemy dense than Dark Souls though. Lot of enemies at the same time, and they pursued me much further than they would in DS1.

_Everything_ seemed to drop life gems though, which restore your health over a small period of time even while moving. I had 20+ or so within about half an hour, I hope they were only that numerous for the sake of the beta.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 12, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> Oh, backstab animations look great and are pretty varied. Seem much harder to pull off, too.



They decreased the backstab hitbox size which I am very grateful for. 



Sasuke said:


> _Everything_ seemed to drop life gems though, which restore your health over a small period of time even while moving. I had 20+ or so within about half an hour, I hope they were only that numerous for the sake of the beta.



I also hope this is the case. Either that or they have a way to balance it throughout the whole game.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 12, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Video showing off the new parry system
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vpkCov2YMkg[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, come on.  What?

Why do you get like 20 minutes to trigger the riposte animation?  Did people really have that much trouble with the parry system that they needed the enemy to calmly sit down so they could stab him in the chest?

Really diggin' those specialized animations, though.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2013)

Estus flask animation is already pretty long in DS1

it's even longer in the beta? 

Or maybe you just haven't played DS1 in awhile? 

Hoping they make it short


----------



## Bleach (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't think they should make it shorter. You already have 2 ways to heal and apparently the gems are abundant so far. IIRC, they use similar if not the same animations that humanity does in DaS. So it seems balanced. 




Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Oh, come on.  What?
> 
> Why do you get like 20 minutes to trigger the riposte animation?  Did people really have that much trouble with the parry system that they needed the enemy to calmly sit down so they could stab him in the chest?
> 
> Really diggin' those specialized animations, though.



This guy


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 12, 2013)

US BETA is about to start!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok that was great. Finished off with some jolly cooperation and helped beat the chariot boss. He's actually quite simple, especially with two people. The skeletons are more of a nuisance. There's also a few caster enemies you have to look out for. Overall, summoning worked out great for me. 

Played as the Temple Knight. That helmet is baller. Maybe try duel swordsman for the 26th. 

For heavy weapon people like me (Zweih?nder <3) there is one big thing you'll have to get used to. You don't automatically attack towards the lock on all the time. You swing towards the direction of the stick. So no more backing up and throwing out the heavy attack. You'll just end up swinging the opposite direction from the target.

Also the big guys with sickles don't respawn. Not sure if that'll carry through to the final game.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2013)

Damn you Japan and your timezones!


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 27, 2013)

LET ME LOG IN DAMN IT 

1/9 OF THE BETA TIME HAS NOW BEEN WASTED


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2013)

lol jk

we pushed it back an hour

hope it's not 3AM there


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 27, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol jk
> 
> we pushed it back an hour
> 
> hope it's not 3AM there



I made sure to go to bed early for this rather than stay up and planned to praise the sun once it rose. No delay to 3 AM is stopping me.


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2013)

Buh.

Buh.

I just want to play... it's so late.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 27, 2013)

Well at least hopefully this will serve as a lesson to them on what to prepare for once the game is actually released...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 27, 2013)

Everyone except NA is getting in


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Neo Arcadia (Oct 27, 2013)

Fucking Namco.

I went to bed early and got up at 1:30 AM for this?


----------



## Slice (Oct 27, 2013)

Went to a friends and played the test version. Getting up 7 am on a sunday, don't do that very often. 
3 hours to play and i have to say: I didn't like the feel of it.
Gameplay feels good, world looks good, enemies are varied BUT it is too damn easy.

There are two bosses in this and i beat both first try. I never beat a Dark Souls (1) boss except the Moonlight Butterfly and Pinwheel in less than 5 tries. Basic enemies are no challenge at all and everyone drops those small healthstones that replenish your life.
I seriously hope they only did that for the test. If that is the difficulty they are going for i'm out.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 27, 2013)

Slice said:


> Went to a friends and played the test version. Getting up 7 am on a sunday, don't do that very often.
> 3 hours to play and i have to say: I didn't like the feel of it.
> Gameplay feels good, world looks good, enemies are varied BUT it is too damn easy.
> 
> ...


There probably early bosses I mean it's same thing in DS as well the first couple of bosses are jokes for people who actually know what there doing there not going to give us the hardest bosses in a beta.

I think the lifegems are a step in the wrong direction though the game was easy enough once you got 20 flasks now you add regenerating health gems it's just going to make it even easier.


----------



## Slice (Oct 27, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> There probably early bosses I mean it's same thing in DS as well the first couple of bosses are jokes for people who actually know what there doing there not going to give us the hardest bosses in a beta.



I have played a lot of DS.

Tauros is only a joke once you find out how to plunge him to death. Bell gargoyles are quite challenging and Capra is really damn hard.

None of those compares to the joke of 3 skeleton dudes summoning more skeleton dudes that went down to me running around and button mashing R1. 

For now i give them the benefit of the doubt but the difficulty has to step up quite a few notches and those health regen stones have to go.

After all the main selling point _is _the challenging difficulty.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2013)

Slice said:


> Tauros is only a joke once you find out how to plunge him to death.



I beat Taurus on my first try by camping inside his crotch and hitting the attack button, and I'm a total scrub at this game

Doesn't he jump up to the tower if you crawl up there?


----------



## Slice (Oct 27, 2013)

He stands at the base of the tower for around 5-6 seconds before jumping up. Plenty time to do a plunging attack.
Spamming attack at close range never worked for me against him.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 27, 2013)

Plunging is surprisingly ineffective once you realize Tauros' actual weakness is crawling beneath his ass


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2013)

Plunging is actually the best method considering it takes away more than half his health in one blow

And Slice maybe you played so much DS you're really good at mastering the fighting mechanics of both games? 

At least for the early bosses like the others have said

I know it's a world of difference from when you first play the game to the 8th time you've played and then reroll a different toon


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 27, 2013)

The difficulty ISN'T the main draw, at least it hasn't been for me and a great deal of the people I've talked to about the game. It's a wonderful addition, but:

a) it's not THAT hard

b) a lot of of work and creativity goes into other parts of the game, too

I'll be bummed if it's a super "bro gamer'd" experience (I don't think it will), but the Souls games have excellent attention to detail, a fantastic sense of aesthetics (something we rarely see anymore) and atmosphere out the wazoo.  The game handles wonderfully, has fantastic art direction and a non-traditional sense of exploration and story-telling, so I hate having to hear 'lol it's only a good game because it's HARD LOL.'


----------



## Awesome (Oct 27, 2013)

Plunging isn't the best method if you constantly fuck it up.  I can kill Tauros without taking any damage by being a little rat under his ass, but I always fuck up the plunging method


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The difficulty ISN'T the main draw, at least it hasn't been for me and a great deal of the people I've talked to about the game. It's a wonderful addition, but:
> 
> a) it's not THAT hard
> 
> ...


Being "hard" alone of course does not get a game so many dedicated fans, but I do suspect however that a lot of the fans identify with the game's "hard" reputation because it makes them, as players of the game, feel a sense of superiority for playing and succeeding at a game that "doesn't pander to casuals and is hard unlike all those other current games".
This resonates in the strong word of mouth effect for Demon's and Dark Souls.
I have also never seen any game spawn so many "git gud" comments, idolizing the game's difficulty as a pure matter of skill and denying that there are design flaws that create unnecessary artificial difficulty.


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome said:


> Plunging isn't the best method if you constantly fuck it up.  I can kill Tauros without taking any damage by being a little rat under his ass, but I always fuck up the plunging method



How do you fuck up plunging? Unless you wait too long like a knob and get fucked in the ass as he jumps up to you


----------



## Awesome (Oct 27, 2013)

It's more of an issue of getting back to the tower. I found that it's much easier to dodge his attacks up close instead of rushing to the tower and perhaps being too slow so that he can knock me off on the ladder. I've failed plunging much more than fighting him up close. But he's not a difficult boss regardless of what you do tbh


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2013)

Well you'd be pretty dumb to try and go for a second plunge

I was just talking about the initial plunge before he reaches you in the middle of that catwalk

I don't see how you can be too slow unless you're significantly weighed down


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2013)

Zaru said:


> Being "hard" alone of course does not get a game so many dedicated fans, but I do suspect however that a lot of the fans identify with the game's "hard" reputation because it makes them, as players of the game, feel a sense of superiority for playing and succeeding at a game that "doesn't pander to casuals and is hard unlike all those other current games".
> This resonates in the strong word of mouth effect for Demon's and Dark Souls.
> I have also never seen any game spawn so many "git gud" comments, idolizing the game's difficulty as a pure matter of skill and *denying that there are design flaws that create unnecessary artificial difficulty*.



It seems to me, you just got


----------



## Awesome (Oct 27, 2013)

The World said:


> Well you'd be pretty dumb to try and go for a second plunge
> 
> I was just talking about the initial plunge before he reaches you in the middle of that catwalk
> 
> I don't see how you can be too slow unless you're significantly weighed down




oh

The initial plunge is almost impossible to mess up. I thought you were talking about plunges in the middle of the fight.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 27, 2013)

The World said:


> Well you'd be pretty dumb to try and go for a second plunge



That's how I beat him the first time.  If you create enough distance, you can make it just fine.  Don't recall if I was was fast or mid-roll though.



> I was just talking about the initial plunge before he reaches you in the middle of that catwalk
> 
> I don't see how you can be too slow unless you're significantly weighed down



Only 100% equip burden would allow you to be too slow.  Even fat rollers can make it with easily several seconds to spare.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh, this is golden; may not be the right game but still. I wasn't even this bad.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dHz4nYCDdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2013)

Ugh, DSP


His whole persona (I refuse to believe he's actually this dumb, or he has braindamage) is pretty much being retardedly bad at videogames




WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW
IM PRESSING BUTTONS
WTF AHAHHAHA
THIS GAME IS BROKEN NOTHING I COULD DO


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 28, 2013)

Exactly, it's so awful. His complaining his hilarious; he's such a fuck up. How stupid can someone be?


----------



## Slice (Oct 28, 2013)

Nobody, i repeat, NOBODY can be this bad at the game. That has to be intentional.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 28, 2013)

It's a ruse because Dark Souls players are easy to ruse with complaints about the difficulty


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2013)

No one was rustled


----------



## Slice (Oct 28, 2013)

If he was really that bad he would have never made it past Capra. 

I have a friend that bought the game on release but never made it to (!) the Tauros demon. Few weeks ago i "forced" him to play it and we agreed that he would do so whenever i had time to watch. Its very frustrating but strangely entertaining at the same time. When he finally reached Capra he gave up after 10 tries and said "i'm done" so i offered to kill it for him. Still took me 4 or 5 tries to down it.

I was really looking forward to him reach the depths next but he randomly decided to "kill that guy next to the smith" and entered the forest. Even got the moonlight butterfly on his second try. I know i'll enjoy every second of Blighttown. Keep calm and praise the sun


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2013)

>taking away from his experience by killing a boss for him

smh


also how did you die 4 or 5 times to Capra

I could understand once cuz it's easy to fuck up if you haven't done it in a long time

but the only thing that's "hard" is timing your first roll to get past him
after that it's easy as hell considering you've fought/beat him many times before


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 28, 2013)

Slice said:


> Nobody, i repeat, NOBODY can be this bad at the game. That has to be intentional.



Sad truth is though, I think I only beat the Taros demon because he glitched off of the bridge. I swear I was going up to the guy, then rolled or some shit and he was on the broken part of the bridge and fell off. I really had no idea about how to build my char though, or what class I was. Or that there was a shop in the Undead Burg... Maybe I'll buy the game again if it's cheap enough.


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

Slice said:


> I know i'll enjoy every second of Blighttown. Keep calm and praise the sun



wtf people actually liked Blighttown?

wat is wrong with you.


----------



## Didi (Oct 28, 2013)

Darth said:


> wtf people actually liked Blighttown?
> 
> wat is wrong with you.



He's saying he'll enjoy watching his friend fall into utter despair in Blighttown


Silly darth


----------



## Darth (Oct 28, 2013)

Didi said:


> He's saying he'll enjoy watching his friend fall into utter despair in Blighttown
> 
> 
> Silly darth



oh okay. 

that makes me feel a lot better about myself.


----------



## Slice (Oct 29, 2013)

Didi said:


> >taking away from his experience by killing a boss for him
> 
> smh



It was either that or him giving up.



Didi said:


> also how did you die 4 or 5 times to Capra
> 
> I could understand once cuz it's easy to fuck up if you haven't done it in a long time



Exactly that. Getting past him without being hit by a dog. As soon as you do that and killed them the fight is as easy as can be. I fucked that part up quite often.



Kakashifan727 said:


> Sad truth is though, I think I only beat the Taros demon because he glitched off of the bridge. I swear I was going up to the guy, then rolled or some shit and he was on the broken part of the bridge and fell off.



Thats intentional and a legit way to beat him.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone have any good ideas for a fun build to play through the game on? I've done pretty much everything aside from a faith build.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 29, 2013)

SL1 deprived run?


----------



## Didi (Oct 29, 2013)

Bleach said:


> SL1 deprived run?



Deprived starts at SL 6
Pyromancer is the only SL 1 class


----------



## Bleach (Oct 29, 2013)

As you can see, I've never done either haha. Maybe I'll give one of em a go.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 29, 2013)

I still have Demons Souls to run through before DS2 releases 

I only played the 1-1 and 1-2 months ago

anyone have any tips to lessen my suffering, especially in regards to things I shouldn't be doing that are staples in Dark Souls

I hear armor is pretty much useless


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 29, 2013)

It is.

Just don't get hit.


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2013)

> *Dark Souls 2 - Retailer exclusive pre-order weapon DLCs announced for Japan*
> 
> Different retailers offer a different set of weapon+shield DLC. The exclusive DLCs will be available for purchase on the PSN Store after a limited period.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 30, 2013)

at least it's only cosmetic


----------



## Slice (Oct 30, 2013)

On the one hand the industry has given me a lot of reasons not to buy games day 1 anymore - the last straw being that "Injustice" bundle with 7 characters more for less money no 10 months after game release.
On the other i really want that Dark Souls fix.

But if i buy it something like the prepare to die edition of part 1 will come out and it will include a lot of stuff and i will be sad.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't think it's big a deal it's only cosmetic and it's not like Namco/From are shit companies like EA/Capcom.

I really hope they bring back some npc's from DkS cause of the whole time distortion the crestfallen warrior, Patches, and a Yurt/Lautrec npc are a given.

But I do want the giant blacksmith, tarkus, Solaire, and oswald the pardoner to come back they were awesome.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 30, 2013)

those pre-order weapons look like shit

and I doubt they're anything special stat-wise


----------



## Buskuv (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't give a darn.  I'm pre ordering the SE from Amazon (like I always do) and I don't give two shits about pre-order bonus weapons.  It's probably going to be a Drake Sword scenario, which will be HILARIOUS to see online, because I'm sure all the new players with try to use them late into the game.

Watch them be completely useless weapons, because FROM is like that.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2013)

Japanese Box Art revealed:



I prefer this a lot more than the other box art which is generic and really gray. Though I'm not even sure PC will be getting a physical version which makes me sad.

This box art really tells you what Dark Souls is about. Pain. Misery. Gloom. And all that. To good.


----------



## tgre (Nov 1, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I don't think it's big a deal it's only cosmetic and it's not like Namco/From are shit companies like EA/Capcom.
> 
> I really hope they bring back some npc's from DkS cause of the whole time distortion the crestfallen warrior, Patches, and a Yurt/Lautrec npc are a given.
> 
> But I do want the giant blacksmith, tarkus, Solaire, and oswald the pardoner to come back they were awesome.



if this is indeed a prequel- imagine if we get to see the izalith witches before BoC corrupted them!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2013)

You guys ready to do it again?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 1, 2013)

I haven't played the beta but looking @ the youtube vids, it seems terrible. Is it just me ?

I hope they re-calibrate the game before they release it. Character movements seem too stif and game seems overly complicated with the new stat sytem.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 1, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Japanese Box Art revealed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 so much better than the western version

it's perfect 

I'm getting the black armour  edition tho' and that cover looks pretty neat


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 1, 2013)

Did anyone expect NA and EU to NOT have fucking awful covers?  The JAP covers have always been fantastic and well done, and the other covers have been CALLADOODY MAN.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 10, 2013)

Beta's working 

Having a lot of fun with the battle axe now that is has actual combos.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 10, 2013)

Will there be an easy mode?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 10, 2013)

What do they mean by "High Difficulty?"


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 10, 2013)

Had a blast last night.

That Soul Claymore is a fucking anti-invader machine.

It also works wonders against turtles, since IT DONT DO SHIT.  DAYUM.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 10, 2013)

I played last night as well but only for a little bit just because I wanted to experience it and not get too deep into the game. I had fun though. As most people have said, it does feel "lighter" but I still felt impacts or weapons and hits. 

Invasions and summons worked great for the most part. A lot of times I couldn't summon someone cause it said "Invasion failed. The summon sign has dissappeared". I assume that's cause so many people were summoning people and whatnot? Other than that, I had no trouble. I pretty much won when I got invaded or when someone invaded me. 

I also died an OK amount for the hour I played. I sometimes felt it was a bit easy but I reason that out from 2 possiblities: 1) It was a beta OR 2) I have played Dark Souls for a long while so I know how to play. I think it's the second one.

From what I've read from other players though, the bosses in the beta were not difficult and were kind of dissappointing/toned down. I didn't fight them but I really hope that's not the case for release time. 

Anyway, I'm still super excited : D!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 10, 2013)

I guess that once you have played Dark Souls and you know how it works you get the hand of things and it ends up making the game easier.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 10, 2013)

So they buffed punching 

[YOUTUBE]yiQgw1oboWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 10, 2013)

Apparently most of the beta was an "Easy mode" as this came up near the end looks like From decided to troll everyone who was complaining about an easy mode a couple months ago by making the beta easy mode.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 10, 2013)

I love it.

One thing I noticed about the controls which, while initially confusing, is fucking great is that you can use the lock on and still aim weapons away from the target.  Well, from what I played it just seemed like really heavy weapons like the Zwei and Greatsword you can get in the demo.

The Parry/Riposte technique they have now was annoying as piss for the first couple tries because I'm programmed hit that window immediately after the Parry, but now that they have to fall down it's kind of awkward.  I don't particularly like it.  It's great that the invincibility is removed from Backstabs and Ripostes.  And, it seems like they've shaved a few iframes off the rolls, too.

Magic was OP as fuck in Dark Souls, but mostly because of stupid shit like Dark Bead and Crystal Magic nonsense, so I'm hoping for a more varied magic system this time; the Claymore and Soul Rain were steps in the right direction.

All that armor was swank as fuck, too.

I tried the Dual Wielder and didn't feel much of an improvement over the previous game's dual wielding--which none at all, so I dunno.  We'll see.  They've definitely added more weight to the swings on the heavy swords.


----------



## Slice (Nov 11, 2013)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Apparently most of the beta was an "Easy mode" as this came up near the end looks like From decided to troll everyone who was complaining about an easy mode a couple months ago by making the beta easy mode.



This is good news. The bosses going down first try in the last Beta worried me.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 11, 2013)

I loved how the edges of that dark cave in the beginning were marked by all the bloodstains of people falling o the edges.


----------



## Didi (Nov 11, 2013)

Slice said:


> This is good news. The bosses going down first try in the last Beta worried me.



Newsflash: Most people who played Demon's Souls first cleared a lot of Dark Souls bosses on the first try and thought it was much easier. For people who played Dark Souls first, they had that effect with Demon's Souls.


It's not so much the game being easier, it's you being more accustomed to the playstyle of Souls games.


----------



## Slice (Nov 12, 2013)

Didi said:


> Newsflash: Most people who played Demon's Souls first cleared a lot of Dark Souls bosses on the first try and thought it was much easier. For people who played Dark Souls first, they had that effect with Demon's Souls.
> 
> 
> It's not so much the game being easier, it's you being more accustomed to the playstyle of Souls games.



No.

I am terrible at this game. I played through Dark Souls 3 times and started a fourth.
I cant beat quite a few bosses  in my first few tries even now that i know what i have to do.

I killed both beta bosses with estus to spare. If _i_ can do that, they are too easy.


----------



## Didi (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh okay, didn't know you were terrible lol


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I tried the Dual Wielder and didn't feel much of an improvement over the previous game's dual wielding--which none at all, so I dunno.  We'll see.  They've definitely added more weight to the swings on the heavy swords.



Haven't played the beta, but how does dual wielding work for your stamina as well as blocking (specifically NOT parrying).?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 12, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Haven't played the beta, but how does dual wielding work for your stamina as well as blocking (specifically NOT parrying).?



If you hold down triangle you switch to a two-sword attack string stance. In this stance you still use the right triggers for your right weapon but left triggers swing both. You do lose the ability to block though. One strong attack from L2 depleted all my stamina but either killed or severely damaged anything I came across. But I didn't put much into increasing stamina

And dual-wielding battle axes just look badass


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 12, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> If you hold down triangle you switch to a two-sword attack string stance. In this stance you still use the right triggers for your right weapon but left triggers swing both. You do lose the ability to block though. One strong attack from L2 depleted all my stamina but either killed or severely damaged anything I came across. But I didn't put much into increasing stamina
> 
> And dual-wielding battle axes just look badass



Sounds nice, wonder how heavy rollers will do with it.  Just because.


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 12, 2013)

Dual wielding tank?

Probably not, since tanks in DaS always were shielded.  I doubt any armor will allow for anything like that; so, probably, dual wielding will be relegated to more nimble, dexterous classes.


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm so stoked for armor scaling with RES 

I tried so hard to make that stat work in Dark Souls, but it was all to no avail.  I always figured that adding a poise bonus would make the stat far more viable, but this works too.


----------



## Sasuke (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm almost done with my first play-through of Demon's Souls

I've only died three times so far, and only one of those was against a boss (armored spider )

I've got 5-2, 5-3, 1-3 and 1-4 left

I'd always heard that it was supposed to be harder than Souls, and I'm a pretty average player

I guess that was more from it being peoples first experience since they handle pretty much the same, because so far it's a breeze

Tower of Latria is probably my favourite locale in the Souls series, great atmosphere


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2013)

Man this new update should make the game fun


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2013)

What the fuck? Terminator?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Nov 24, 2013)

Hold on, guns in my sword game?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 24, 2013)

What is that O-o?


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 24, 2013)

It's a Gundam!


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2013)

so i just got dark souls for pc, what mods should i use


----------



## Bleach (Nov 27, 2013)

Muk said:


> so i just got dark souls for pc, what mods should i use



DSFix for sure


----------



## Didi (Nov 27, 2013)

Muk said:


> so i just got dark souls for pc, what mods should i use



DSfix, to unlock higher resolution and higher fps


Game looks 5 times better using it


----------



## Buskuv (Nov 28, 2013)

Just DSfix.  That's all, really.


----------



## Takahashi (Nov 28, 2013)

Muk said:


> so i just got dark souls for pc, what mods should i use



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBfv3cYJBEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 5, 2013)

(copy and paste the url)

-Way of Blue:　Covenant with devine protection of gods of Blue. When apostles of Blue are invaded by dark spirits, they can receive assistance from other Way of Blue members.
-Blue Sentinels: Covenant to protect the blue apostles from the merciless beings. Let players be automatically summoned in the worlds of Blue apostles who have been invaded by dark spirits.
- Brotherhood of Blood: Covenant of immortals haunted by blood. Its purpose is to sacrifice blood for Nahr Alma, god of war. through repeated invasion to many player's world.
Heirs to the Sun: Worship of the sun, now a lost belief, was once widespread amongst great warriors. Its purpose to help other players.
Bell Keepers:　The twin bells symbolize the bond between two lovers who could never be united. The bell keepers are their eternal guardians.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 5, 2013)

Heirs to the sun kind of confirms this game takes place in the future.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Sasuke (Dec 5, 2013)

so Nahr Alma could be Kaathe


----------



## Slice (Dec 6, 2013)

> Heirs to the Sun: Worship of the sun, now a lost belief, was once widespread amongst great warriors. Its purpose to help other players.



So it is quite possibly set after Dark Souls?
Interresting, especially after the trailer reveal that there will be dragons. 


Another thing: If worshipping the sun is a lost belief that could imply the world is (was?) cast in eternal Darkness making the dark lord ending kinda canon. Or maybe i am remembering it wrong and the age of fire had nothing to do with the sun...


----------



## Lamb (Dec 6, 2013)

Slice said:


> So it is quite possibly set after Dark Souls?
> Interresting, especially after the trailer reveal that there will be dragons.
> 
> 
> Another thing: If worshipping the sun is a lost belief that could imply the world is (was?) cast in eternal Darkness making the dark lord ending kinda canon. Or maybe i am remembering it wrong and the age of fire had nothing to do with the sun...



Well, if it's far enough in the future, the Age of Fire was destined to end anyways. There was no way to really stop the spread of the Abyss, your sacrifice was simply a temporary bandage on a never healing wound.

As for worship of the sun, that's not so much about worship of fire as it is about worship of Gwyn, which makes sense since the goal of the Warriors of Sunlight is to ease the journey of various pilgrims to the Kiln of the First Flame. But Gwyn has been lost to time, so the remaining "Heirs" (a possible confirmation of Solaire's being the first born?) probably only have a marginal understanding of why they do what they do.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2013)

I like the Abyss always encroaching despair the DLC gave us so I don't want this to be a sequel unless this is the end of the DS world.

Prequel or possibly alternate universe/timeline maybe?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 6, 2013)

The World said:


> Prequel or possibly alternate universe/timeline maybe?



This has been speculated on for a bit and it seems like there's 3 possiblities: prequel, alternate universe/timeline, or in the future.

It's hard to tell without more solid clues cause time in Lordran was distorted and even though we're not in Lordran in DS2, the affliction could have spread out further. I don't care which one it is cause they all sound awesome and I have a feel From will make it a bit open as they did in DS1. I hope so anyway.


----------



## Slice (Dec 11, 2013)

A Dark Souls themed Caf?. Japan you so crazy:


----------



## The World (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Velocity (Dec 11, 2013)

Slice said:


> A Dark Souls themed Caf?. Japan you so crazy:



It's no fun if people don't invade your privacy every two seconds and try to kill you while you're having brunch.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 26, 2013)

anyone have a spare balder side sword on ps3?

farming


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 14, 2014)

New trailer

[YOUTUBE]w7lfNMyo8Lw[/YOUTUBE]

T Rating? Must be no monsters with naked lady torsos


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 14, 2014)

^^Removed!


----------



## OS (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Bleach (Jan 14, 2014)

Trailer is kickass. Those monsters man...

Everyday I get more and more hyped. Hope they release a PC release date soon though and that it's not too long from PS3/360 release date.



*Spoiler*: __ 





The design of Drangleics is very very similar to Anor Londo.


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

based fucking trailer

the nightmare creatures FromSoft makes is insane

I'm shaking


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 15, 2014)

Double blades! 


*Spoiler*: __ 









And hopefully the big lava demon isn't another Dragon God/Bed of Chaos. I thought they admitted what a bad idea those types of bosses were


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 15, 2014)

Ohh that old lady's voice is back! 

Also, is that Anor Londo, consumed by time?


----------



## Didi (Jan 15, 2014)

That must be Anor Londo, or they are mad trolling



anyway hype hype hype


----------



## Lamb (Jan 15, 2014)

holy fucking shit hype. 
I love the fact that they show that oh so familiar looking skyline accompanied with the line "I believe they called it...". From/Namco playing with my heartstrings. And all of those amazing looking enemies.


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2014)

dem mass dragons

the amount of fucking death

imagine if invaded and then gangraped by a horde of dragons 

here's hoping we get another Smough and Ornstein duo


----------



## Bleach (Jan 15, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> Double blades!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Holy shit that weapon that the blue phantom is weilding. I WANT THAT.

Also, From Soft did admit that the Bed of Chaos and some other stuff in Lost Izalith were not finished properly and were quickly finished resulting in bad mechanics. They also said they are taking their time to properly finish the game which is awesome news.



Mike Von J said:


> Also, is that Anor Londo, consumed by time?



*Spoiler*: __ 




Even though it looks like Anor Londo, I don't think it is cause there is various evidence through item details showing that this is a new continent. However, there is also evidence that giants traveled to this continent many, many years ago so they could have built a similar city.


----------



## Slice (Jan 15, 2014)

My hype for this game is through the roof.
I'm not sure if i can resist buying this immediately.

I stopped buying games day 1 because of the inevitable cheaper complete editions that pop up (half) a year later. But damn that trailer has me hyped.



Bleach said:


> Also, From Soft did admit that the Bed of Chaos and some other stuff in Lost Izalith were not finished properly and were quickly finished resulting in bad mechanics. They also said they are taking their time to properly finish the game which is awesome news.



Bed of Chaos was a huge pile of shit.
This and Ceaseless Discharge are my top hated bosses in DS.
I finished several playthroughs and i never beat CD without the trick to kill him near the door.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 15, 2014)

Europe here. Will i be able to play against Americans ? :/


----------



## Bleach (Jan 15, 2014)

Slice said:


> Bed of Chaos was a huge pile of shit.
> This and Ceaseless Discharge are my top hated bosses in DS.
> I finished several playthroughs and i never beat CD without the trick to kill him near the door.



It's pretty much the general consensus that Bed of Chaos was bad. I never had a problem with CD though.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 15, 2014)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Europe here. Will i be able to play against Americans ? :/



Dark Souls was universal, it was only Demon's Souls that was region specific, pretty sure DS2 is the same as the first


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 15, 2014)

holy shit im so fucking piumped i already preordered and oh my god yes pls


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> holy shit im so fucking piumped i already preordered and oh my god yes pls



>mfw when getting black armor edition because of pre order


----------



## Bleach (Jan 15, 2014)

I am still so pissed that NA isn't getting a PC physical version. I really want that case  Don't understand that bullshit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 15, 2014)

more like the collector edition


----------



## OS (Jan 15, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> more like the collector edition



You better pray that the game doesn't suck



I got the collectors for AC3. Sad day. Thank God I had a friend who bought the extra stuff off me for 60 bucks.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 15, 2014)

That statue 


*Spoiler*: __ 



?





For those curious about some of the dialogue said in the video


*Spoiler*: __ 





> "Perhaps you've seen it, maybe in a dream...A murky forgotten land. A place where souls may mend your ailing mind.
> Long ago in a land far to the north...A great king built a great kingdom, i believe they called it...Drangleic."
> 
> "The mad will never be forgiven...Foolish human."
> ...


----------



## Bleach (Jan 16, 2014)

Holy shit this guy looks awesome


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2014)

Dat T rating.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 16, 2014)

Dark Souls got an M for "Blood and gore, partial nudity, and violence" while Dark Souls 2 has "Blood and gore, mild language, partial nudity, and violence". It's pretty much the same. I think the ESRB ratings have gotten more lenient in the past.

Maybe DS1 got M because of Quelaag


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't think it's anything, but I can honestly empathize with people who were wary of that harbinger term "wider audience" and then see the rating drop a notch.  

I think the Tower of Latria gave Demon's Souls its M rating, and probably Quelagg and her sister gave Dark Souls is M rating (which, maybe not even be true), so I'm not certain the cause of this, but it's really a non-issue.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2014)

Those nightmare fuel monsters don't count as M?

And the copious amounts of blood that comes out of them or your own character when you're assaulted? 

I don't remember T rated games being any more graphic than a tiny bit of blood being shown or some mild language 

most violent T rated games I can think of are like the Batman games or Final Fantasy or Street Fighter or some shit


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2014)

Apparently not, but I doubt we'll ever know from anyone what significant changes were needed to make it a T rating.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2014)

Probably just some fuck up by the guys who rated it.
This trailer does not look like a T to me at all. Well maybe the trailer does but not what it implies for the game itself.

Dark Souls was 16+ here and i don't expect the second one to be different.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't want kids having access to these games 

or them flooding multiplayer


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2014)

Why not? Do you want them to grow up solely on spoon-feeding piss easy games that hold your hand every second along the way?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah, because the rather hard rated GTA V with its profuse vulgarity, extreme violence and full frontal male nudity sure kept 12 year old from playing it.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2014)

True.
Ratings never stopped us from getting those games. It won't stop todays kids either.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm not saying kids still can't get their hands on M rated games

It just makes it way easier to get access to it instead of pleading for mommy to buy it for them


----------



## Didi (Jan 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> Why not? Do you want them to grow up solely on spoon-feeding piss easy games that hold your hand every second along the way?



This is the best reply



I'm all for stopping this gaming generation from becoming the spoonfed COD generation who need a tutorial with big shining +1000 xp headshot every second to be able to complete a game.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2014)

I don't want kids to play nothing but mindless shooters as well 

ni no kuni comes to mind


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This hat/mask shall me mine!


----------



## Bleach (Jan 16, 2014)

Looking at these screenshots is making me happy and sad. I would have liked to be surprised but I'm too excited for it all. I wish it looked better graphically but I guess there's only so much you can do with the previous gen. I'll be playing on PC so here's hoping to some hi-res texture mods.

Imgur album. Bit easier to see




This is an amazing reference if true:


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Shit!!!! 



stonefang archstone


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=934keHnuy3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 18, 2014)

My hype level just went through the fucking roof.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 19, 2014)

This means a lot coming from ENB. If you don't know, ENB is a big Dark Souls youtuber always putting out videos on the story, theories, thoughts on gameplay and all that kind of stuff. He's got a pretty big following because of his videos. Apparently he got to play it because he helped with the strategy guide: 



So his tweet means a lot. I am now beyond hyped. I CAN'T CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT. Fucking better than Dark Souls 1? I didn't even expect that.


----------



## Didi (Jan 19, 2014)

CAN'T STOP THE HYPE TRAIN


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 19, 2014)

Hype train is at full speed now.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2014)

Well. That does it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 19, 2014)

NO DAMN BRAKES


----------



## Takahashi (Jan 19, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Apparently he got to play it because he helped with the strategy guide:



"What's up y'all" would be the greatest intro to a strategy guide ever.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Bleach (Jan 20, 2014)

""

lolololol how fitting.

But yea, major spoilers in the achievement list. I myself just skimmed it fast and stopped before I spoiled myself too much.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 20, 2014)

Just got Dark Souls.

I defeated the first 'boss' and then taken to the new area. I decided to try if I can hit the guy who was sitting there. Now the guy won't stop killing me.

What the heck do I do to stop this madness?


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2014)

Don't attack NPC's thats what happens then.
Luckily he isnt really important he only tells you you need to ring two bells of awakening to continue your quest.

Not sure how he says it but its roughly:

One high above the Undead Parish
One down below in the depths of Blighttown

Kill him and ignore it. Or start over, you should be able to reach that in a few minutes anyways.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 20, 2014)

The problem is I can't kill the guy and no matter where I run he gets me and kills me and I'm getting tired of hearing him mock me.


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2014)

Oh thats terrible then? As much as it sucks best to start over then. You now know the Undead Asylum and should be able to finish it really quickly. 

Also read this carefully:



I personally always add the tip:
_Never "use" a Firekeeper Soul when you find one. The item description is *HIGHLY* misleading. You need to take it to an NPC at Firelink Shrine._


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 20, 2014)

eurgh

I couldn't resist 

covenants look interesting, though  some of the names are pretty terrible


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2014)

Black Wraith said:


> Just got Dark Souls.
> 
> I defeated the first 'boss' and then taken to the new area. I decided to try if I can hit the guy who was sitting there. Now the guy won't stop killing me.
> 
> What the heck do I do to stop this madness?



Beat the next two areas plus bosses so you can talk to an NPC that can pardon your sins and in doing so resets NPC hostility


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm assuming the problem is that he can't use the bonfire without the guy running to him and killing him. When i was new to the game i would have been entirely lost without access to the Firelink bonfire.


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 20, 2014)

I need to get this game.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 20, 2014)

Slice said:


> Oh thats terrible then? As much as it sucks best to start over then. You now know the Undead Asylum and should be able to finish it really quickly.
> 
> Also read this carefully:
> 
> ...



I had a feeling I'd have to start over again



Didi said:


> Beat the next two areas plus bosses so you can talk to an NPC that can pardon your sins and in doing so resets NPC hostility



I can't get passed this area. The NPC is right next to the bonfire so as soon as I respawn I die.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2014)

Yeah I get that it's a problem, I was just joking


But that's what you get for being a jerk and attacking a random person! 


You only have like 5 minutes of gameplay to do over anyway, the Asylum is really short


OR GIT GUD  AND KILL HIM


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 20, 2014)

Didi said:


> Yeah I get that it's a problem, I was just joking
> 
> 
> But that's what you get for being a jerk and attacking a random person!
> ...



I thought this was a game where you should try things and experiment.:sweat


----------



## Bleach (Jan 20, 2014)

I find it hilarious when people start Dark Souls and attack NPCs. All of the NPCs (except 1. You know who) are just there doing nothing and then you attack them? Dafuq goes through peoples minds.


----------



## Didi (Jan 20, 2014)

I guess it's just videogame mentality yo
'hey something I can kill'



But no BW, in Dark Souls it's almost never a good idea to attack npc's. Most are very helpful.

You are right on it being a game where it's good to try things, but doing that without great care and farethought will 9 out of 10 times get you killed.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jan 20, 2014)

Bleach said:


> ""
> 
> lolololol how fitting.
> 
> But yea, major spoilers in the achievement list. I myself just skimmed it fast and stopped before I spoiled myself too much.



I couldn't help but read everything!


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 20, 2014)

How about just kick his ass.

Learn to parry his sorry ass and then bend him over the Bonfire.


----------



## Vitriol (Jan 21, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> How about just kick his ass.
> 
> Learn to parry his sorry ass and then bend him over the Bonfire.



It's probably easier to block-backstab for a noob.

I have dark souls on ps3 and pc  but i'm a bit disappointed the pc version will come out 2 weeks later than the console so that will force me to buy it for the ps3 first aswell


----------



## Bleach (Jan 22, 2014)

New Edge article: 

Sounds awesome. I love the covenant PvP thing they got going on. A police type covenant sounds awesome. Kill those invaders 

Also, 2 new pages from the Dark Souls 2 comic were released today


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2014)

The only thing i can see myself not liking is invasions in hollow form.
Depending on how many players there are it is quite possible that you won't be able to progress because of people killing you over and over again.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 23, 2014)

Translated version of Japanese website



I'm definitely gonna be an Azura Guardian


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2014)

I plan to make my first play through 100% blind. I guess like the first game there will be covenants that are impossible to find without a guide so i'll decide on the fly who i'll align with.

I also just now realized that i will have to get a XBox gold account again to fully enjoy this. I haven't played online in months so i forgot about that. As if the game itself isnt expensive enough


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Translated version of Japanese website
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely gonna be an Azura Guardian



Whoa...


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 23, 2014)

Soul Vessel sounds like a way to respec your character


----------



## Bleach (Jan 23, 2014)

I love where it says "huge and continuous world" which makes it sound like just how Dark Souls is. It's odd because the map of DS2 (from collectors edition) makes it seem like the places you go is a lot bigger than Lordran so I'm curious on how the world design will be.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

Lucatiel of Mira looks like the GOAT character in this game 

which means hell probably die


----------



## Lamb (Jan 23, 2014)

I bet (and sincerely hope) he's the game's Yurt. Extremely confident in his own prowess at war, but he wears the mask because he's progressing to hollow quickly and becoming more and more desperate, resorting to trickery and villainy to attain the cure.


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

Lucatiel seems like someone who will betray the player yeah


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

if i can get that outfit id wear it everywhere


----------



## Bleach (Jan 23, 2014)

He seems more like a guy who would betray you only because he has no other choice. He's doesn't seem like patches who is just a dick.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 23, 2014)

either that or like logan and he justgets corrupted


----------



## Didi (Jan 23, 2014)

Bleach said:


> He seems more like a guy who would betray you only because he has no other choice. He's doesn't seem like patches who is just a dick.




Pffft I bet you're a cleric


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 24, 2014)

Bleach said:


> He seems more like a guy who would betray you only because he has no other choice. He's doesn't seem like patches who is just a dick.



...you're not a Cleric, are you?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2014)

Pfft I'm a god damn elite Cleric 


*Spoiler*: __ 






Pic aint mine


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 28, 2014)

so apparently a bunch of people who are well known in the dark souls community on twitch/youtube are getting copies tomorrow and will be streaming it 

this kind of sucks, it's still like a month and a half away

spoilers will be everywhere, I guess I'll be extra careful when looking up souls news until release


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 28, 2014)

time to avoid spoilers like the plague


----------



## Bleach (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea that does suck... I already have to put up with the PC version coming out later than consoles and now this? Damn.


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2014)

I am not sure how i will manage to avoid spoilers especially with my limited time to play (so theres lots of opportunities to get spoiled until i manage to finish it)

But i will try.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 28, 2014)

turns out they just get to play a new area with a couple of bosses or something, so that isn't too bad


----------



## Bleach (Jan 28, 2014)

I really only browse this thread and reddit for my DS2 news and both places are fairly good at warning people with spoilers. I just have to avoid anything that looks spoilerish. I've spoiled myself enough.


----------



## The World (Jan 29, 2014)

no casuals allowed



I'm liking the improved Covenant system


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2014)

I really hope that FROM doesn't go full MLG with the online.  I liked that in both Demon's and Dark Souls the online wasn't meant to be fair (sans the DLC arena they put in) or even; it was meant to be a consistent part of the dynamic world.  

Darkwraiths were there to fuck you up.  Dark Moon was there to fuck up the invaders.  Gravelording,  Warriors of Sunlight... all were parts of the game that were pertinent to the atmosphere, rather than fucking tournament events.  I hope this remains the same, regardless of whiny players.


----------



## Milla Maxwell (Jan 29, 2014)

Thinking about preordering this though there is symphonia chronicles and X/X-2 HD. Decisions.....


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 29, 2014)

The choice should only be between this and Xillia.


----------



## The World (Jan 29, 2014)

well I got Xillia for 10 bucks with the PS+ deal sooooo

dark souls 2 here I cum


----------



## Slice (Jan 30, 2014)

Milla Maxwell said:


> Thinking about preordering this though there is symphonia chronicles and X/X-2 HD. Decisions.....



Dont get X / X-2 HD.

X was only decent 12 years ago and i doubt it has held up well.
X-2 is a steaming pile of shit anyways.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jan 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Dont get X / X-2 HD.
> 
> *X was only decent 12 years ago and i doubt it has held up well.*
> X-2 is a steaming pile of shit anyways.



Played it already (pirated the jap version and added English subs). It held up pretty damn well and gave me much enjoyment even though I played the original.

It only comes down to DS2 having multiplier really, which i won't play. Idk about Milla.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 30, 2014)

MORE SPOILERS AHEAD. I myself have read only a few and it wasn't really anything I didn't know or cared about but that's cause I chose what I read carefully.


*Spoiler*: __ 



All credits go to SteamyPunk at Gamefaqs
  THE START: Opening cinematic is similar to Curse trailer with added scenes. Your  character is told to go to Drangleic and jumps into the whirlpool. You  wake up and talk to the three old ladies who help you "remember" your  class, starting gift, and appearance.

  CHARACTER CREATION: Not as many classes so far, maybe 7? One new one that I noticed was  Explorer who had some cool armor that featured a bird on your shoulder. I  picked Sorcerer. Starting gift items were similar, HP ring, healing  item, something that sounded useless. I took Human Effigy. Character  creator seems much improved and has more options. I used all the  pre-sets and made a smexy pink-haired girl. Seemed to be missing  Twin-Pigtails... No twin-piggies, no buy...? You can add a tattoo to  your character's face.

  TUTORIAL: Forest area with gravestones that tell you all the controls. Area is  bright but there are those braziers you can light everywhere. Will we  return here later when it's all dark...?

  MAJULA: Pretty seaside town with many NPCs already there. The BGM for the area was...interesting.
  The Emerald Herald-She tells you to become the new king and gives you  an Estus flask. She hangs around the Majula bonfire in various poses.  Leveling up can only be done with her, it seems. Kind of annoying that  you need to warp back to Majula to level up. Maybe this changes later?
  Crestfallen Man-Same character as in the comic. He talks a lot and  lets you join Way of Blue. I think he said something about four powerful  foes you'll run into along the way.
  Armor Merchant and Blacksmith-Items are for sale but everything was  too expensive for me. You were not given many free souls at this point.  Perhaps there will be a tutorial boss added in so you can start with a  few thousand souls. The lack of early souls ended up being an issue for  me...

  Cat-A nice looking cat who seems to be a Pardoner and sells some cool  rings. One is a cat ring that negates fall damage. One strengthens  connections to those in the same covenant. One allows you to hear the  voice of your foes... Co-op and voice chat rings?!
  Siegmeyer 2-A scruffy guy with a huge sword who is stuck because the door won't open.

  COVENANTS AVAILABLE: Way of Blue-Already known
  Covenant of the Fittest(forgot actual name)-In this one, you win  fights and receive Awestones. By offering them to the covenant, you rise  on a leader board. Basically a dualist covenant with bragging rights.

  THE BONFIRE: Big changes here. You cannot level up but a new option called BURN has  been added. By Burning Human Effigies you can weaken the connection to  other worlds and stop invasions. So you can turn human to summon or use  it at the bonfire to turn off multiplayer. You can also burn another  item that increases the difficulty of the area. Self-Gravelording! This  item may have been one of the starting gifts... Either that or I saw it  in a loading screen.

  TORCH: Seems to have a time-limit now. I saw numbers that looked like 5 minutes. Torch not needed in these early areas.

  ESTUS: Remember people complaining about too many Lifegems...? Heh heh heh...  From trolled us hard... We will really need those! The Estus you start  with only has...ONE CHARGE! You need to upgrade it to get more. Everyone  will be using only Lifegems early on. I was starting to run out of them  after dying a few times. Yikes!

  ITEMS/GEAR: There's a Horn item that is used to "be forgiven for unjustified disconnecting." Yankers are in trouble in this game!
  Bronze Coin-Shatter this item to temporarily increase drop rates.
  A brittle armor that breaks quickly but gives you a big power boost right before.

  Great Scythe!

  Bleeding and Dragon upgrade stones.
  Looks like we have FOUR ring slots!

  STATS: Seems like the Resistance stat is gone. Back to only 9 stats. From what I  remembered, it seems Agility was nerfed but also had Resistance rolled  into it. Each stat also increased your HP slightly so maybe Vigor is the  useless stat this time...? The stat page and menus were much improved  from the Beta and have text on them now. However, they still need some  work.

  THE EXPERIENCE: When picking a class, I noticed very few of the characters had shields  and Sorcerer was one of them. Starting weapon was a dagger. The Soul  Arrow magic was powerful but dagger and no shield was making things  rough. After dying a few times I figured I'd get something better. The  weapons I could buy were all too expensive and I couldn't wield them. An  okay shield I had looted required 6 STR. The Sorcerer starts with 3  STR!! I had to use all my itemized souls and farm just to get those  three levels! The best weapon I looted that I could use was...Broken  Sword! Yes, I played for an hour with a freak'in broken sword as my  strongest weapon. Prepare to die... Enemies in packs will swarm you and  you have no chance. I think they've made it harder to run through the  levels by using bottleneck areas. You need to be patient. I got pretty  far and then died when I was trying to show off something to a friend.  Then I tried to rush through and died like 3 straight times. Had to take  it slow to get back to where I had gotten originally.

  THE ONLINE: The game feels super empty and lifeless without the online features.  Playing this connected is definitely the way to go. Getting your  messages rated may be very important early on because of the lack of  healing items.

  GRAPHICS: These were a big step up from DS. Some really amazing stuff. The art  style is quite different however, felt cartoonier. I noticed some  hitches in the frame rate but I think it was loading going on in the  background as you crossed zones.

  ENEMIES: Some really creepy ones. Those naked things with the giant...sacks...  Terrifying! There are some weird rat things that follow you long  distances. Some giants. Good stuff! You would also hear what sounds like  ravenous beasts in the background. You never know if that means  something is going to jump out at you. Very unsettling.

  BRANCHING PATHS: I was confident they were going to make the start of the game more  straightforward... Trolled... Seems like there's at least four different  ways you can go and they were all hard! I'm pretty sure I found the  proper way and got through a forest area to the place where the first  demo was. (with Turtle Knights) However, this area was altered a lot and  I ended up in a totally different spot. It felt like I went pretty far,  including two bonfires, but there were no bosses yet. I did see another  player encounter a boss in what I assume is the "wrong way." It was a  giant you face on a somewhat small platform. The player got knocked off  it immediately. Since I had seen that, I didn't go that direction.  There's also a cool scene where you see giant footsteps in the mud and  if you follow it you find one of the giant Cyclops guys.

  CONCLUSION: Prepare to buy...


Source: 





Some question if these are legit or not and I don't know how legit they are.


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 30, 2014)

I read that too. There should be an influx of stuff that will help confirm or deny it shortly, since a bunch of gaming sites recently played it and the embargo is up today.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1 Estus flask to start with? I can totally see it given lifegems. 
4 ring slots is interesting too, more varied builds hopefully. I pretty much just rolled with Havels & FAP on every character throughout my 200 or so hours playing.




edit: yeah, that info is legit


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 30, 2014)

Ahhhh shit, embargo is up?

It's fucking time, man.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 30, 2014)

It's so early for them to be doing this. Still a month and a half-ish till release and still no PC release date.


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2014)

Has this been posted before? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHanNE1IcSU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2014)

Slice said:


> Has this been posted before?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHanNE1IcSU[/YOUTUBE]





The World said:


> I'm sad Dark Souls doesn't actually have an anime.
> 
> It would be the best anime of all time
> 
> ...



Original video got taken down tho 

still funny as hell


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNlPl6Cfe7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Feb 7, 2014)

Those life gems still worry me. I hope they arent as numerous as the videos make it seem.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 7, 2014)

IGN says they are numerous while I've heard others say the opposite. I think I'll just wait till I play since the hype for this game is off the charts. It's not even out yet and sites like "The Guardian" are already calling it the game of the generation lol


----------



## OS (Feb 7, 2014)

That guy was in the beginning so who knows. They could probably be useless later in the game.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2014)

i wont mind if its the game of the generation but i doubt it


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 7, 2014)

Consider the Souls duo are easily among my favorite games of the generation, I can say it's a safe bet it's a contender, at the very least.


----------



## The World (Feb 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVsaCwqSql8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Feb 8, 2014)

"Every enemy in the Burg was supposed to be Priscilla".




The boss that was planned before the 4 kings is interesting but i like it better how they ended up handling it. 4 Kings was an intense fight.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 8, 2014)

4 King was pretty straight forward in NG. Now I'm on NG+ and they shit on me so easily.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 8, 2014)

Slice said:


> Those life gems still worry me. I hope they arent as numerous as the videos make it seem.



Are there different kinds of Lifegems?  The ones I've seen heal slowly and very little.  Once we get much bigger health bars (especially since all stats increase HP now), I bet they'll be far less useful later in the game.  If that's the case, I don't mind it being a nice little helper early game.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 9, 2014)

Lifegems would worry me more if we didn't start the game with only one Estus flask and need shards to increase that number. Dark Souls did fine with giving you 5-10 Estus heals and Lifegems have their own drawbacks


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 9, 2014)

Just found out that there's a Pyromancy called Immolation that sets you on fire.  My unarmed/fist weapon build I'm planning just got way more badass


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2014)

man what the fuck America? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNz-oIViVnI[/YOUTUBE]

step your game up


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2014)

I kinda want to get the guide book for collecting reasons.
But it will sell out fast being limited and all.

If i get it at release how will i be able to resist looking at it.


----------



## The World (Feb 10, 2014)

I bought the collectors guide book for DarS1 

still so beautiful to look at


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 10, 2014)

The World said:


> man what the fuck America?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNz-oIViVnI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> step your game up



the music in this video is also the music that plays in D2S's equivalent of firelink shrine/the nexus, it's pretty awesome


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 10, 2014)

Already bought the book, hardback.  .


----------



## Slice (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah fuck it. Preordered the book.
But i'll have it delivered to a friends place.
And i ordered him to not hand it over to me before i finished the game once.

i WILL manage to play this blind!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Feb 11, 2014)

I just want to die.

I haven't died in a Single Player game in a while.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 11, 2014)

I also got the guide. I was really happy I got it for the first game.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Feb 12, 2014)

TAKE ME DOWN TO THE BLIGHTTOWN CITY WHERE THE BLOSSOM'S SCARCE AND THE FRAMERATE'S SHITTY. OH WON'T YOU PLEASE TAKE ME HOOOME, YEAAAH


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 12, 2014)

Character creation and the stats screens are shown

Starting class


*Spoiler*: __ 



Deprived starts with no weapons. You punch shit

and the new knight armor is quite fabulous


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 19, 2014)

the first review is out tomorrow from some well regarded german publication

reviewer played for 60 hrs, they gave it 90% (demon's got 82, dark got 88, for comparison)


three more weeks


----------



## Vitriol (Feb 19, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> the first review is out tomorrow from some well regarded german publication
> 
> reviewer played for 60 hrs, they gave it 90% (demon's got 82, dark got 88, for comparison)
> 
> ...



Not long before my lecturers won't see me for weeks


----------



## Bleach (Feb 19, 2014)

FUUUUUUUUUUCK COME ON PC RELEASE DATE GOD DAMMITTTTTTTTTT

In video description for the Hollow Lullaby trailer they say that "PC version release date will be reveal VERY soon."


----------



## Slice (Feb 20, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> the first review is out tomorrow from some *well regarded german publication*
> 
> reviewer played for 60 hrs, they gave it 90% (demon's got 82, dark got 88, for comparison)
> 
> ...



Which magazine is it?


German Amazon says May 31st as a release date for the PC version. But that may just as well be a placeholder.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 20, 2014)

Yahtzee finally reviewed the first game, and he likes it.


----------



## Takahashi (Feb 20, 2014)

TTGL said:


> Yahtzee finally reviewed the first game, and he likes it.



Wow.  Given how much he hated Demon's Souls, I wasn't expecting him to ever get to Dark Souls, let alone the first, let alone enjoy it.

It was super unexpected when he praised the atmosphere so far as to bring up Silent Hill 2 in the same sentence


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2014)

He didn't hate Demon's Souls; he was a pansy ass bitch who got murderated on the Lord's Path by the Knights near the end, right before the Tower Knight, and then gave up and wrote a review.

  He barely even played it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2014)

Wonder how long it will take to run into the first "wall" of the game.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2014)

I imagine it might be pretty early for new users.

I have no doubt there will be Flamelurkers, Maneaters and O&S galore, for better or worse.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 20, 2014)

TL of first review from that german site. Spoilers OFC


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2014)

> >You have to find “attribute stones”, e.g. “fire, poison, magic”. You visit the blacksmith and than you use this ONE STONE to enchant as many weapons, shields and armor as you like (probably for a lot of souls). After that, you can level if up further with ONE KIND OF TITANITE.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIVAmgEXvLI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0ieIyn5iKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 21, 2014)

Interesting tidbit revealed in this Playstation Access video

[YOUTUBE]H4N1pIs2GIc[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a sex-changing coffin


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

Bleach said:


> TL of first review from that german site. Spoilers OFC



Interresting.
Fast travel from the beginning on surprises me.
A lot of the experience in DS1 for me was that pressure when you were nowhere near a way out and had to keep on searching for a way back. Like the first time in Blighttown.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2014)

Just bought the Artorias of the Abyss dlc since I haven't for like awhile. So what am I expecting?


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2014)

the hardest 4 bosses in the whole game

none of the main game bosses even come close except maybe 4 kings and seeth

or gwyn and ornstein 5 new game pluses in 

Kalameet is especially insane but so much fun

lots of phantom pkers in the forest before coliseum area too so watch out

should make it a goal to activate the elevator before fighting artorias


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2014)

We talking Demon Souls level bullshit or on its own just retarded.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2014)

ehhh I was exaggerating a tad 

but Kalameet is pretty crazy

Manus too if you don't bring someone to distract him

Artorias is a pain the first time you fight him because you have to get use to the pattern of his attacks

He is super fast when attacking


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2014)

pvp can be real fun too in and around the Coliseum

the ruins less so because alot of people try to goad players into falling off

it can be hilarious


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 21, 2014)

>Dark Souls 2
>Valley of Defilement area 3.0

"my death is ready"


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2014)

oh yay I can get clubbed to death while rolling around like I got polio


----------



## Slice (Feb 21, 2014)

I never beat Manus on my own. Always needed a summon. 

Kalameet is a great fight.

Artorias is pretty easy once you found out where to roll.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 22, 2014)

The DLC was so fun. Manus fucked me so hard I could not beat him. I loved fighting him though. Artorias and Sanctuary Guardian are amazing as well.


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2014)

I beat Manus on my first try, by myself, and I still don't get how, considering how everyone says he was the hardest. I think I almost died but still. Didn't even use the silver pendant properly, I was really shit at switching between it and estus in the heat of action so most of the time I didn't bother.


I think I was about level 94 tho, that might have helped

Still had quite a bit of trouble with Kalameet. He was the hardest boss in the game imo.


And yeah Artorias is the best boss in the game, so fucking fun to fight.


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2014)

Best bosses based on my personal experience and feelings when i beat them:

- Ornstein & Smaug
- Artorias
- Quelaag

Honorary mention: Pinwheel.
Who would have guessed there is a boss in this game who's tactic to defeat it is "hit RB until dead"


----------



## Scratchy (Feb 22, 2014)

artorias was the best and hardest boss in the game for me

kalameet was pretty easy, somehow. maybe because of my lifehunt +5


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 22, 2014)

O&S - best feeling when I finally overcame them
Artorias - favourite boss from a lore/fight style perspective
Nito - just because I was relieved to finally leave ToG, creepy

so which platform are people getting this for? I'm guessing it'll be a pretty even split between PS3/PC


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2014)

Xbox. Since i don't own a PS3 or gaming PC.
That means i will have to include a month or two of Xbox live into the cost of the game.


----------



## Didi (Feb 22, 2014)

PC


releasedate when?


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2014)

PS3 master race 

Slice I am disappoint


----------



## Bleach (Feb 22, 2014)

I will wait for the PC version. I am so hyped though that it's really hard to wait even longer. Namco keeps saying the release date will be announced VERY SOON and that the PC release date is SOON after regular release date. I think it would have been better if they just released all the versions later as well so we wouldn't have to dodge all the spoilers T__T


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2014)

The World said:


> PS3 master race
> 
> Slice I am disappoint



In the first years they were indistinguishable in quality. And i like the Xbox gamepad better. I also almost never play online so paying for that was a non issue.

In the long run i should have gone with the ps3 and gotten a 3rd party gamepad.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2014)

I've played Dark Souls on both, and I much prefer the PS3s layout.  They have the same buttons, but it's clear that the game was designed around the PS3 controller, given that Demon's Souls was a PS3 exclusive.

I imagine you can also do it with KB/M, but you can also play Street Fighter that way, too.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2014)

community from demon souls was on ps3 so naturally migrated to DaS ps3

and yea no silly online fees 

I like the PS3 gamepad better 

maybe for shooters xbox one is better, everything else ps3>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2014)

The World said:


> maybe for shooters xbox one is better, everything else ps3>>>>>>>>>>>>>



You are wrong. The PS3 is better in basically everything except the gamepad. The DUalShock is so tiny und terrible to hold comfortable.

But thankfully they fixed that for the PS4. The new gamepad is great.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2014)

I've owned both systems for years slice

I always bet on black 

I mean ps3 

you don't even own one fall back son


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2014)

I know lots of people that have one doe. 

Anyways back to Souls talk. I informed my boss that there is a chance i will have to take the day off the 14th because i have an "appointment".
So if i get that shipping message from Amazon early enough i will lock myself in Fr / Sat / Sun to play this.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2014)

an appointment with death


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2014)

soon


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2014)

Amazon is fucking OUT of the LE.

I'ma import the JP one, though, since it's way better than the NA one.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2014)

I should do that too 

I can't read hieroglyphics doe 

but dayum


----------



## Slice (Feb 22, 2014)

I thought long about the collectors edition but ordered the regular Black Armor one.
That art book and map makes me question that decision.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 22, 2014)

The other two have had pretty neato books, but the real prizes have been the Collector's Strategy Guides.  Dat fucking Dark Souls one.   Not to mention it's like 60 bucks now.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 22, 2014)

Still no PC release date huh?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2014)

I hope DS2 has something along the lines of the Penetrator.



^ (use bro) has like the coolest armor.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 22, 2014)

>invader called Dark Spirit Dark Souls 2
>2 Lifehunt scythes dual wields
>bleed me to death
>invasion happens during my fight with the Hydra


----------



## C_Akutabi (Feb 24, 2014)

And here are all the covenants 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Going off what we've heard, Bloods are the new Darkwraiths, Bells are the new Forest Hunters, Fittest seems like a dueling covenant like the Dragons, and Blues protect people from invaders. I wonder where the Abyss covenant fits into things


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The other two have had pretty neato books, but the real prizes have been the Collector's Strategy Guides.  Dat fucking Dark Souls one.   Not to mention it's like 60 bucks now.



agreed, i got my guide for 20 bucks, still have my dark souls one


----------



## Bleach (Feb 24, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> And here are all the covenants
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Those might not be the actual names of some of the covenants. Ancient and Rodent might just be named after the achievement list but the others seem legit.


----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## The World (Feb 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nsps0I58yUM[/YOUTUBE]

oh shit this my jam


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm so glad there's a map now! 

This world seems so large. Also, Middle Earth feelings.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 25, 2014)

This media blackout is hard, yo.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 25, 2014)

So I ended up restarting Dark Souls and started playing as a Thief. Which will lead me heading in a way by the time I hit Blighttown I hopefully would get Chaos Covenant in a heartbeat since I have the Old Witch Ring on hand.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rB4Ke5F78QQ[/YOUTUBE]


A world with MORE devastation?

The world in which Dark Souls 1 took place was already Satan's arsehole..


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 26, 2014)

I bet the story is awesome.........


----------



## Slice (Feb 26, 2014)

> Dark Souls II thread - 14 Days Remain



March 14th is more than 14 days away.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 26, 2014)

But not the 11th.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 26, 2014)

those last three days before it releases here in the EU are going to be the hardest ;__;

though I've already seen or read about more bosses than I'd like




Bleach said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Those might not be the actual names of some of the covenants. Ancient and Rodent might just be named after the achievement list but the others seem legit.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yup, in this video you can see he joins one of the covenants (I'm guessing the 'fittest)'  it has a different, less lame name

[YOUTUBE]3tYOS12UCgg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9oIi8a07Ac[/YOUTUBE]

I adore the fanbase the Souls games have attracted..


----------



## Slice (Feb 26, 2014)

When this game comes out i will unsubscribe from this thread. I won't read about it and i will lock myself into my living room for the first weekend.
I will not be spoiled.

But i am thinking about writing something like a diary about me playing it blind.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 26, 2014)

Dear Diary,

I died.

A lot.


----------



## Slice (Feb 26, 2014)

Followed by the second hour of playing it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDgm5iBjbnk[/YOUTUBE]

16:50-17:30

dat damage


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WC8bTwAIxog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9oIi8a07Ac[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I adore the fanbase the Souls games have attracted..



YES YES!!!

Dark Souls Blood Dragon

I WANT IT

I NEED IT


----------



## The World (Feb 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NGjKaZBYTI[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_hFffw5cvI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 26, 2014)

>tooling around Undead Parish
>fight Titanite Demon
>win
>gets the Titanite Catch Pole


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 27, 2014)

New Q&A video with VaatiVidya:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X0-w8lJqNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Feb 27, 2014)

Sexy as fuck. Dayuum


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 27, 2014)

I only got the Titanite Catch Pole easily when I didn't intend to use it.

It took me fucking FOREVER in Sen's to get one when I was looking to find one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 27, 2014)

TCP +2 was more useful than the Zwei +5 when fighting Quelaag.


----------



## Didi (Feb 27, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I only got the Titanite Catch Pole easily when I didn't intend to use it.
> 
> It took me fucking FOREVER in Sen's to get one when I was looking to find one.



Oh god I know that fucking feel

>start character intended for a full sorcerer build
>both BKS and BKH drop on the first encountered black knights


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 27, 2014)

>have Titanite Catch Pole
>BK Greatsword (now can 1h)
>BK Halberd (can 1h)



Also Ceaseless Discharge became piss easy the second I wore the Gold Hem set.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Feb 27, 2014)

Bleach said:


> Sexy as fuck. Dayuum



He really is.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 28, 2014)

April 25th is the date for the PC/Steam release


----------



## Bleach (Feb 28, 2014)

That date is fake. 





> We haven't announced a release date yet - We'll have more info on that soon though



Still nothing official. I'm not believing any date until Namco themselves says it. They keep saying soon though...


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 1, 2014)

Suspecting they would be a little dodgy about it. Good thing I got a PS3 just to play Dark Souls 1 when it came out.



Ciupy said:


> New Q&A video with VaatiVidya:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X0-w8lJqNU[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck yeaaaaa


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 1, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> April 25th is the date for the PC/Steam release



Yessss!!!!



Bleach said:


> That date is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Bleach (Mar 1, 2014)

You want it to be released more than a month after console release!? Fuck that! Here's to hoping that it's less than that.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 2, 2014)

Bleach said:


> You want it to be released more than a month after console release!? Fuck that! Here's to hoping that it's less than that.



Hah,I was glad that it was ONLY a month..with the way they are keeping their mouth shut and the promises of "we'll tell you soon guy..soon!" I expected the game to be released at least 3 months after the console version..


----------



## Bleach (Mar 2, 2014)

From has constantly said very soon after console release and they are trying to keep it within March. I'm keeping my hopes up that it is still in March... I would rather they pushed console release date back as well


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 2, 2014)

Bleach said:


> I would rather they pushed console release date back as well



Die


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2014)

So for shits and giggles, I decided to go back to Demon's Souls.

And, its much much more easier than I remembered.

After playing much of Dark Souls, I expected everyone to start wrecking me in one swing. But they don't hit as much. Well, except for the Red Eyed ones. 

Downside is that weapon durability drops like a rock.

Other hilarious things is that certain weapons such as Maces and Bastard Swords, which you'd expect slow swing speeds in Dark, swing as fast as a fucking Dagger here.

Also Parrying is WAY WAY easier. I mean I suck in parrying in Dark and here I just swing my shield and that's it.

For this run, I'm playing as a Priest.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2014)

I also went back and replayed DeS to get ready for DaSII and I had so much damn fun.

I was always a parrying monster so I learned in 1-1 to parry everything when I first played, so I never really remember having problems.  It is easier in DaS, though, because the window is longer.

But how I missed this atmosphere.  It's so intangible but holy shit is the atmosphere in Demon's Souls damn near perfect, and is easily one of the most impressive features of the game.  

Also, I have spent literally half of my game time invading as the old monk in 3-3 and murdering the shit out of players.  I'm currently sitting on some 30+ Head Wrappings.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2014)

Watching Diabetus' (Diabetus of Retsuprae fame) LP of DaS had me gain a new respect for the Cleric/Priest and the mace. Especially since I'm more of a sword person than a hammer guy.


----------



## Didi (Mar 2, 2014)

I recently started playing DeS by a friend of mine, cuz I don't have a PS3 and he has. Didn't get too far cuz we had other places to go, but so far the atmosphere was incredible, and the beginning enemies seem slightly more difficult than those in DaS (tho also a part of it was me using the PS controller moveset for the first time). Especially couldn't get the parry window down, only succeeded at one haha, the window was either way shorter or just a different moment in the animation than DaS.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2014)

Animations in DeS are faster, like really spastic fast. But the window of oppurtunity to parry is huge and the risk isn't too bad if you fuck up, well, depending on who you fight.

DaS parrying is tighter.

Compare parrying in MGR with Raiden being DeS with Sam being DaS.

Though either backstabbing is weaker in DeS or my weapons aren't enough to one shot elite enemies.


----------



## Didi (Mar 2, 2014)

Yeah okay, was probably just fucking it up cuz the window starts a different moment than I though, often times I was still able to save my fuck up and shield/dodge after I failed the parry cuz the animation is indeed very fast


----------



## OS (Mar 2, 2014)

Who playing dark souls 2 on xbox in here?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 2, 2014)

OS said:


> Who playing dark souls 2 on xbox in here?



I will be


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 2, 2014)

Playstation since King's Field.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 2, 2014)

i think one of the hardest things about the soul series so far is just the mechanics of it and learning your limits

like when demon souls first came out holy shit did you get wrecked by everything, was completley new for a lot of people


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 2, 2014)

also i wont be able to get to play the game till a week almost after release, vacation too strong


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2014)

new game plus still wrecks me from time to time

summoning phantoms really helps

I like to handicap myself sometimes and go it solo for the challenge


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 2, 2014)

my first dark souls playthrough was solo aside from npcs

except gwyn, i had to have 2 people help me with him(i was fucking terrible at parrying), i still always fight him without parrying for the challenge


----------



## OS (Mar 2, 2014)

I havent finished new game plus because it's hard as hell to cut off kalameets tail.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2014)

At first for both, the game reckt me. Until I looked up stuff for Dark Souls, and watched videos. So I went back and looked at the game from a different angle. Like I know enough of DaS that extends to post Anor Londo. DeS on the other hand I'm more or less playing blind. But take what I know of DaS and trying to play smart.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 2, 2014)

playing blind is the best imo(learning patterns and shit)

demons souls had the harder bosses before the dlc imo(flamelurker fuck u)


----------



## The World (Mar 2, 2014)

flamelurker was a huge gap to get across at so early in the game

unless you tried the other area's first

and who would try defilement swamp first lol


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 2, 2014)

Lord Genome said:


> *playing blind is the best imo*(learning patterns and shit)
> 
> demons souls had the harder bosses before the dlc imo(flamelurker fuck u)



More or less, I mean in my Thief run (my current one) in Dark Souls, I managed to blaze through the beginning all the way to Blighttown and rang both bells in like 15 hours. In the first few, with my amazing fucking luck, got the Titanite Catch Pole, upgrade it +2, and ran through Darkroot Garden and grabbed the Eastern Armor. Which is still good even through Sen's Fortress and soon Anor Londo. All I need to do is upgrade them and that's it.

I mean I managed to kill Ceaseless Discharge the old fashioned way for god sakes as soon as I killed Quelaag.


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2014)

anyone know if being a mage will be ok in dark souls 2?


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2014)

playing sorcerer's build I blazed through it on my first run but had some trouble on the new game plus

I mean I knew what to do and raised my INT to 99 and fucked all my other stats

my greatsword wielding knight had trouble my first run but new game pluses haven't caused me too much trouble


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2014)

You're talking about dark souls 2 right? I know that in dark souls mages are op.


----------



## Slice (Mar 3, 2014)

OS said:


> Who playing dark souls 2 on xbox in here?



I'll play it on xbox.



OS said:


> You're talking about dark souls 2 right? I know that in dark souls mages are op.



My first run was a medium tanky spear wielding melee char with a lot of pyromancies.
I had problems on the strangest bosses (took me ages to beat Sif and the 4 kings).

I thought being a pure caster would be hell and tried it out.
At Quelaag i realized that mage is easy as hell and no fun at all.


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 3, 2014)

always thought mid-game sorcerers are worthless, but early and late is just...

preordering DaS II right now


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2014)

I wonder if being an archer could be a legit role.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 3, 2014)

Welp, looks like I'm not supposed to fight the Tower Knight just yet.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 3, 2014)

Zweihander +15 or Zweihander Lightning +5? 

I am trying a high strength build and I heard that lightning damage has been nerfed.


----------



## Slice (Mar 3, 2014)

+15

In a STR build elementary enchantment is basically worthless.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 3, 2014)

Slice said:


> +15
> 
> In a STR build elementary enchantment is basically worthless.



Thank you!

I heard that strength (I am trying to go 50 strength) doesn't do much for the damage of the Zweihander.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 3, 2014)

At the least I have a Divine Claymore.


----------



## Slice (Mar 3, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I heard that strength (I am trying to go 50 strength) doesn't do much for the damage of the Zweihander.



Elementary enchantment does remove all stat scaling in favor of - well - elemental damage. So it deals the same regardless if you have 15 or 50 STR.

Don't know about the Zweih?nder though. Not sure how good of a STR weapon it is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 3, 2014)

Slice said:


> Elementary enchantment does remove all stat scaling in favor of - well - elemental damage. So it deals the same regardless if you have 15 or 50 STR.
> 
> Don't know about the Zweih?nder though. Not sure how good of a STR weapon it is.



It's great for stagger and it's heavy attack basically slams enemies, which is useful for guys with shields.

Just speed wise, its just a bit of a wind up for either attacks.

By +5, its like a few points under the BK Sword.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 3, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I heard that strength (I am trying to go 50 strength) doesn't do much for the damage of the Zweihander.



Like was said, if you're putting points into the stats to make it stronger, don't put an element on it.  Elemental enchantments remove scaling, making all that strength you have worthless.

Also, don't ever bother with 50 STR unless you want to one-hand Smough's Hammer for the fun but mediocre moveset.  You hit diminishing returns well before that.

Also, if you're using a Zwei, don't go all strength anyway.  Despite the size of the Zweihander, it's not a pure strength weapon.  It's a quality weapon (meaning STR and DEX).  If you're interested in strength, there are much better options like the Demon Great Machete/Axe, the Large/Great Club.  They still smash people around in a satisfying way.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

Alright, truth time.

Is there anyone here who uses armor for any other reason other than how good it looks?

This is a real question with a correct answer.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 3, 2014)

If it looks like crap, I won't wear it regardless of the stats.  I wouldn't say I pick armor based entirely on a particular look though.  Many combinations looks good, and I want the best stats based on that criteria


----------



## Bleach (Mar 3, 2014)

No. Even if a piece is really good but looks like crap, I'll avoid it. I'm out to look like a badass or cosplay


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 3, 2014)

start of game yeah i dont care how dumb i look if it lets me live longer

end game n0pe


----------



## Didi (Mar 3, 2014)

Generally with strength you don't go above 27/28 cuz you can just 2-hand to bring that up to 40 and get max damage without diminishing returns
especially if you do a QUALITY build with 27 str / 40 dex
for max dps



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, truth time.
> 
> Is there anyone here who uses armor for any other reason other than how good it looks?
> 
> This is a real question with a correct answer.





Of course not

what kind of ultra scrub needs the stats

it's all about looking good


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 3, 2014)

Eastern Armor is the best of both worlds.


----------



## OS (Mar 3, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Alright, truth time.
> 
> Is there anyone here who uses armor for any other reason other than how good it looks?
> 
> This is a real question with a correct answer.



Nope. Later on armor feels absolutely useless.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

You have all chosen wisely.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2014)

I rock Artorias and Ciaran's gear

after I brutally slaughtered them and stomped on their pairing romance


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 3, 2014)

Currently he has the hood but the rest is the armor. So samurai reaper.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5oPu9bIMog&feature=c4-overview&list=UUKy1dAqELo0zrOtPkf0eTMw[/YOUTUBE]

Character creation video.

No spoilers.

THAT FUCKING AMAZON JESUS


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 3, 2014)

Favorite set from 1 is Ornstein's. Just wish it had the plume

Character creation for 2 reminds me of Dragon's Dogma's


----------



## Bleach (Mar 3, 2014)

Didi said:


> Generally with strength you don't go above 27/28 cuz you can just 2-hand to bring that up to 40 and get max damage without diminishing returns
> especially if you do a QUALITY build with 27 str / 40 dex
> for max dps



One of my characters I've gone up to 50 strength cause I wanted to use the Dragon King Greataxe lol


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 4, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> Favorite set from 1 is Ornstein's. Just wish it had the plume



That was always a big gripe of mine too.  Same deal with capes.  Seems as if DS2 will be fixing that though 

Character creator looks much better, as do the graphics in general.  Can't wait


----------



## Slice (Mar 4, 2014)

I am not good at dodging. So my armor needs to be able to take at least a bit of punishment.
Being able to mid roll while looking good is my only criterium


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 4, 2014)

Armored Spider in DeS got shanked.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 4, 2014)

Also a question, besides spells and shooting in the head, would piercing weapons work well against the Tower Knight?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 4, 2014)

Any weapons work well against Tower Knight, but you can get him good with something that hits like truck--normally you don't have that near the beginning, so just hack at his ankles with a fast weapon.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2014)

The first 30 minutes of Dark Souls 2:


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 5, 2014)

Has there been any info on what stat, if any, affects barehanded damage?  Or roughly when you can get fist weapons?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> Has there been any info on what stat, if any, affects barehanded damage?  Or roughly when you can get fist weapons?



Isn't Dexterity the stat off of which they scale?


----------



## Slice (Mar 5, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> The first 30 minutes of Dark Souls 2:



So.

Has the time already come to abandon the thread to avoid spoilers?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2014)

Slice said:


> So.
> 
> Has the time already come to abandon the thread to avoid spoilers?



Only if you are bothered by the glorious opening scene!

That aside..Dark Souls 2's atmosphere feels even more bleak and hopeless than the first one which is quite an achievement..


----------



## Slice (Mar 5, 2014)

I havent clicked it. Dont know what i missed.

That athmosphere is such a major part of the experience. I cannot wait.
But i doubt it will be able to recreate my feelings when i was stuck deep down in Blighttown, no way out to be seen, no sense of how far i needed to go to finally escape this.

Then when i found the back entrance and was in New Londo. The euphoria of simply making it out there.

Those hours alone were worth the price of the game.

I hope there is something like this in DS2


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah..the descent to Blighttown..that..I look upon it now with fond memories..but then..holy shit!

Thank god those fuckers with the toxin blowdarts never spawn back!!!


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 5, 2014)

Only watched the opening. The rest must wait until I get it :sanji


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 5, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> Only watched the opening. The rest must wait until I get it :sanji



Did you find it..pleasurable?


----------



## Hentai (Mar 5, 2014)

So who's waiting for the PC version?
I still have to make up my mind about wether i buy the PS3 or the PC version.


----------



## Slice (Mar 5, 2014)

Get the PC version. Better graphics.

If i had the option i would get that one.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 5, 2014)

It's just that there is no real release date yet; but If you believe the rumors it might be end of April, which is pretty far away still.


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2014)

what's the point of getting it just for better graphics when they look great already


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2014)

Also, vatviidya says anything is viable in ds2. Based.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 5, 2014)

OS said:


> what's the point of getting it just for better graphics when they look great already



What are mods for $200, Alex?


----------



## Justice (Mar 5, 2014)

Not getting the game, but I can't wait for the rage from various youtubers.


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What are mods for $200, Alex?



Who's alex, foo.

Anyway. I haven't heard of many dark souls mods anyway so that's why i don't think much of the pc version. Only one i know of is the first person mod but i heard it was aight.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 5, 2014)

You can't get this shit on consoles





So damn beautiful. Nor can you get 60 FPS on consoles...


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2014)

Those kinds of pictures? Yes you can. Not at those angles but when talking about graphics you can. It was obvious dark souls was behind in graphics.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 5, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Isn't Dexterity the stat off of which they scale?



Why would that be?  I imagined barehanded/fist damage would be Strength or something more obscure like Adaptability.

And I'm not sure why people are saying PC because of  *graphics* in a Souls game.  Mods are the only reason I can see to go for PC, and even then, the ones in the first game wore thin before long.


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2014)

Died laughing

[YOUTUBE]M9x_koRZ2bA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Mar 5, 2014)

OS said:


> Those kinds of pictures? Yes you can. Not at those angles but when talking about graphics you can. It was obvious dark souls was behind in graphics.



We're not talking about the potential of consoles to get these graphics but the fact that you can't cause the game won't allow it. 

Graphics from gameplay vids of Dark Souls 2 look decent but I'm interested in seeing how high mods will be able to take it.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2014)

I thought Dark Souls ran at 60fps on consoles


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 5, 2014)

The World said:


> I thought Dark Souls ran at 60fps on consoles



Not really. Not counting Blighttown of course.

It's not like I'm doing DMC shit on my PS3 now.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2014)

OS said:


> Died laughing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]M9x_koRZ2bA[/YOUTUBE]



That was a good illustration of the events in DaS as well as a few nice fancanon stuff sprinkled in


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2014)

Bleach said:


> We're not talking about the potential of consoles to get these graphics but the fact that you can't cause the game won't allow it.
> 
> Graphics from gameplay vids of Dark Souls 2 look decent but I'm interested in seeing how high mods will be able to take it.



They're just graphics. If it had the potential to have infinite mods like skyrim or fallout i'd understand but it's just graphics. Slightly better definition won't matter much to people who love the game for the game.


----------



## Didi (Mar 5, 2014)

The World said:


> I thought Dark Souls ran at 60fps on consoles



lol no


it was actually locked at 30 fps and small resolution (1024x720)


for some ungodly reason


----------



## Bleach (Mar 5, 2014)

OS said:


> They're just graphics. If it had the potential to have infinite mods like skyrim or fallout i'd understand but it's just graphics. Slightly better definition won't matter much to people who love the game for the game.



No one is saying that you need to have the best possible graphics to enjoy the game or any game for that matter. I'm making the point that PC allows for much more room than consoles and that it was especially true for Dark Souls. So I'm curious on how far we can push Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 5, 2014)

Just to let ya'll know, there are serious DS2 spoilers floating around now. A few people have gotten their hands on the game early and are streaming it/posting spoilers so beware if you don't wanna be spoiled anymore than you already have.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 5, 2014)

So begins my media blackout.

It's been reals, y'all.

Fuck Amazon, though, since I won't be getting it for awhile after release.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 6, 2014)

OS said:


> Died laughing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]M9x_koRZ2bA[/YOUTUBE]



So that's the awesome thing the superbestfriendcast mentioned Plague was working on


----------



## Didi (Mar 6, 2014)

Damn, time to unsubscribe from this thread and never go on /v/ anymore until I've gotten and beaten the game


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 6, 2014)

Shit! I saw a GIF of a spoiler! 

But I totally went  over what was in that GIF!!! Even more hyped now!


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2014)

OS said:


> what's the point of getting it just for better graphics when they look great already





OS said:


> They're just graphics. If it had the potential to have infinite mods like skyrim or fallout i'd understand but it's just graphics. Slightly better definition won't matter much to people who love the game for the game.



If you have a decent PC as well as a gaming console.
And both versions of the game cost the same.
Why would you willingly chose the one with worse graphics?

I am stuck with the Xbox version because i dont own a PC. If i had one there wouldnt be any doubt i would get it on PC.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2014)

OS said:


> Died laughing
> 
> [YOUTUBE]M9x_koRZ2bA[/YOUTUBE]



Now THAT was pretty fucking awesome!


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2014)

Gwynerear.


----------



## OS (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't consider this a real spoiler but it's the ds2 prologue.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]XKWt2Q48AZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 6, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> Shit! I saw a GIF of a spoiler!
> 
> But I totally went  over what was in that GIF!!! Even more hyped now!



i know exactly what you're talking about 

8 days until it releases in the EU 

i'm tempted to make a US account and buy it from PSN so I can play on the 11th



Bleach said:


> That date is fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its confirmed now;



> NAMCO BANDAI Games Europe S.A.S. announced today that DARK SOULS™ II for PC and STEAM? is scheduled to launch in Europe April 25th. DARK SOULS™ II for the PlayStation?3 computer entertainment system and the Xbox 360 games and entertainment system from Microsoft will be available on March 14th, 2014.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 6, 2014)

Yea I'm extremely disappointed that was actually real. Ugh. Fucking hell


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank God they actually bothered to give us the release date..and the delay is not as big as I feared.

The game is already tracking on the Steam sales chart..


----------



## Bleach (Mar 6, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> Thank God they actually bothered to give us the release date..and the delay is not as big as I feared.
> 
> The game is already tracking on the Steam sales chart..



Where do you see that at?

NVM found it. Haha that's awesome. Just pre-ordered mine now. I was pleasantly surprised when I saw that pre-ordering on Steam does infact give you the art book, soundtrack, and comic book.


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2014)

Now thats what i call a preorder bonus.
None of those stupid "a different color for your machine-gun" things.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 6, 2014)

Japan knows bonuses.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 6, 2014)

purchased on Steam


----------



## Hentai (Mar 6, 2014)

The World said:


> I thought Dark Souls ran at 60fps on consoles



More like 20 FPS


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2014)

Except Blighttown. There it was closer to 10.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 6, 2014)

Blightown was a nightmare in every sense.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 6, 2014)

Quelaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 6, 2014)

The framerate was worse than the poison.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 6, 2014)

>all these people never played any FROM rpg before Demon's Souls  

You play FROM games for the atmosphere and bizarre worlds they build, not the 60FPS hi-fidelity cinematic experience.  I'd rather play 30FPS for the rest of my life if games they all had the same level of art direction.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 6, 2014)

Was it pushed back 5 weeks, or is it just Poland?


Mike Von J said:


> Blightown was a nightmare in every sense.


Man, fuck Blighttown. 

//HbS


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >all these people never played any FROM rpg before Demon's Souls
> 
> You play FROM games for the atmosphere and bizarre worlds they build, not the 60FPS hi-fidelity cinematic experience.  I'd rather play 30FPS for the rest of my life if games they all had the same level of art direction.



King's Field is pretty fucking great.

Ninja Blade is an abortion. They *really* should only stick to Dark Fantasy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 6, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >all these people never played any FROM rpg before Demon's Souls
> 
> You play FROM games for the atmosphere and bizarre worlds they build, not the 60FPS hi-fidelity cinematic experience.  I'd rather play 30FPS for the rest of my life if games they all had the same level of art direction.



Some of us also played Armored Core. So bullshit tends to be normal.

Especially now thanks to Verdict Day which was bullshit incarnate.

Demon's/Dark Souls is easy compared to fucking Verdict Day.


----------



## OS (Mar 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ejqsVfbYtZY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 6, 2014)

King's Field was my jam.

FROM ain't perfect, though, 'cause they got some mad stinkers.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2014)

never had framerate issues with Blighttown

I played Armored Core back in the day :33


----------



## Bleach (Mar 6, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> Was it pushed back 5 weeks, or is it just Poland?


PC is pushed until April 25th. Dunno about other versions for Poland


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 6, 2014)

While i slightly dislike that you can kill enemies permanently, I also sort of like it. It allows you to clear the whole game of enemies. It's like a satisfying feeling you will get when you do this, it's like you have attained complete freedom and can really feel you changing the world. I can imagine getting to the final boss and going back to every area just to clear them. At the same time, it kind of forces you to NG+ and doesn't let you farm infinitely in one playthrough.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 6, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >all these people never played any FROM rpg before Demon's Souls



Blighttown in Demons Souls was so awesome, the atmosphere, the danger, troll-monsters, giant troll-monsters.....


----------



## OS (Mar 6, 2014)

Goova said:


> While i slightly dislike that you can kill enemies permanently, I also sort of like it. It allows you to clear the whole game of enemies. It's like a satisfying feeling you will get when you do this, it's like you have attained complete freedom and can really feel you changing the world. I can imagine getting to the final boss and going back to every area just to clear them. At the same time, it kind of forces you to NG+ and doesn't let you farm infinitely in one playthrough.



Enemies don't respawn?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 7, 2014)

OS said:


> Enemies don't respawn?



Some people claim that they stop respawning from killing them a lot.  Others have said they disappear if they kill *you* a lot.  Others have said they've killed tons of the same enemy and they aren't disappearing.

I really have no idea what to believe at this point.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2014)

Hentai said:


> Blighttown in Demons Souls was so awesome, the atmosphere, the danger, troll-monsters, giant troll-monsters.....



>Blighttown

>Demon's Souls

Also,

deal w/ it, nerd


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2014)

Also, based on the spoils i've seen so far.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Enemies look kinda easy and those health stones seem like too much. Just speculation though.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2014)

I've heard, and this makes more sense, that if you keep killing enemies repeatedly, it spawns them in a different location.   Would keep farming away, it seems.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 7, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I've heard, and this makes more sense, that if you keep killing enemies repeatedly, it spawns them in a different location.   Would keep farming away, it seems.



I'm hoping for that then.

Can't believe it's just a few days away


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2014)

When is the north american release date?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 7, 2014)

Consoles are March. 11, and PC is April. 25


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2014)

lol


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 7, 2014)

About pyromancy


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 7, 2014)

Heard a few songs from the soundtrack, including the assumed end credits theme (doesn't spoil  anything, it's just lovely )

FROM really outdid themselves in that regard this time around, I mean there were a couple of gems in Demons and Dark but nothing like this. Well, I guess credit should go to Motoi Sakuraba


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2014)

Bleach said:


> PC is pushed until April 25th. Dunno about other versions for Poland


Well, god damn it. Though, lucky me. I'd have to borrow money to get the Collector's Edition, now I don't have to because I get my Youtube money before it comes out 

I can avoid the spoilers. I have successfully doded Bioshock Infinite spoilers for 8 months, I can deal with 1 month.


Sasuke said:


> Heard a few songs from the soundtrack, including the assumed end credits theme (doesn't spoil  anything, it's just lovely )
> 
> FROM really outdid themselves in that regard this time around, I mean there were a couple of gems in Demons and Dark but nothing like this. Well, I guess credit should go to Motoi Sakuraba


If i's better than Lord of Cinder's theme, then I have to hear it

//HbS


----------



## Slice (Mar 7, 2014)

Hunted by sister said:


> I can avoid the spoilers. I have successfully doded Bioshock Infinite spoilers for 8 months, I can deal with 1 month.



That is damn impressive.
Those were all over the net for weeks.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2014)

I managed to beat the game a couple of weeks ago before I got a chance to get spoiled 

//HbS


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2014)

I dodged Bioshock spoilers for a year

I just beat it recently

I don't need to dodge for DS2 if Amazon brings my CE with 2 day shipping should get it on thurs


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2014)

Need help. Before I start DS2 want to know from those with experience here what is the difference between a sorcerer and a cleric.


----------



## Slice (Mar 7, 2014)

Cleric faith based defensive and healing magic. So far little on the offensive side.
Sorceror basically everything is a damage dealing spell at various speeds and strenghts.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 7, 2014)

Cleric = Faith
Sorcerer = Magic

Bruh.

Also, Amazon has my ETA as fucking the 17th-21th for my CE.  Fuck Amazon.


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Cleric = Faith
> Sorcerer = Magic
> 
> Bruh.
> ...



What are the advantages and disadvantages i mean. Early game, late game, fights, etc.


----------



## Slice (Mar 7, 2014)

I intend to take next friday off work when the game comes out.
If i dont get a shipping confirmation at thursday i will rage hard.

I cancelled every other activity for that weekend.


----------



## Slice (Mar 7, 2014)

OS said:


> What are the advantages and disadvantages i mean. Early game, late game, fights, etc.



Impossible to tell for DS2. But in DS1 sorceror is basically easy mode. Just blast every boss away from a distance. They will most likely fix that for the sequel.

Faith magic is all about keeping you alive with a heal over time effect or other spells that replenish your life and damage you take.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 7, 2014)

I remember taking on Quelaag with a lowly Knight... one of the toughest fights for me. Later I played as Sorcerer and massacred her.

//HbS


----------



## OS (Mar 7, 2014)

from what i've gathered, all the classes are balanced and can even be mixed. Kinda like ES.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Mar 7, 2014)

I can't wait to die again. And again. And again.


----------



## Faelan (Mar 7, 2014)

Went to my local gamestop and paid off my CE edition. Gonna pick it up on tuesday.


----------



## Hentai (Mar 7, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> >Blighttown
> 
> >Demon's Souls
> 
> ...



FFFF, i read Dark Souls


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 8, 2014)

Played about 30 mins on PS3, no frame drops so far, though I guess they had to tone the graphics down for it to happen to the point of my eyes hurting due to how ugly it is. Deffo waiting for PC, 60 fps and I hope not as many jagged edges. Starting area until you get to Majula is pretty ugly. Not that DS1 had amazing visuals but this is just horrible.

Mechanically the game is basically the same. Swordmaster is pretty meh though, just a different attack on L2, R2 and the same on L1 R1. Char creation is passable this time around. Probably gonna go deprived on PC. The gifts are all 1 use items except for a +hp ring, Seed of the giant tree which makes enemies attack invaders and petrified lump which I still need to check the function of, it doesn't tell you before you pick.

The intro cinematic is hype as fuck though.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 8, 2014)

the graphics look perfectly fine and even gorgeous in some areas compared to dark souls from what i've seen on streams :/

also the game is huge, from were talking nonsense when they said it was a similar size to dark souls, I think it's about the same size as Demon's and Dark combined

one of the people who worked on the guide said there's a reward for beating the game without using bonfires, good luck with that ~_____~


----------



## Bleach (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't think it is as big as both the games combined


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 8, 2014)

maybe a slight exaggeration but I dunno, demon's really isn't that big, I think my second play-through was like four or five hours and my first wasn't that long

all i know is DS2 has a fuckton of content, i've watched entirely too much footage via streams because i lack willpower  thankfully i've forgotten most of it

6 more days sigh


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myrvIypGZ6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2014)

Bleach said:


> I don't think it is as big as both the games combined



how do you know? 

DeS isn't that big compared to DaS


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuOhUwTkKOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lamb (Mar 8, 2014)

No matter how much I try, I cannot stop watching streams and reading spoilers. Luckily the next 5 days, I will be so inundated with work and other obligations that I will most likely be too tired to stare longingly at other people's progress through the game. 

Though, what's really fucking with me right now is my inability to decide which role I want to play. I could start knight, like I did with DaS, but I kinda want to try duel wielding, but with axes or maces/hammers. Then again, the great swords look hilarious, as do the sorceries/miracles/hexes/bows, plus whips and twinblades. Decisions is hard.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 8, 2014)

Sooo..there's a shitstorm brewing regarding the apparent lack of lighting that the final version of Dark Souls 2 has..it seems the beta was far superior in that regard and that the full game had its lighting almost totally removed..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ecITYi40tA[/YOUTUBE]

Maybe it will look like that on PC?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 9, 2014)

Twinblades


----------



## Bleach (Mar 9, 2014)

That's the only weapon I really really want


----------



## Slice (Mar 9, 2014)

This weapon does not look suitable for a faith tank. 

Do not want.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 9, 2014)

The weapon is very weak and the best twin blade needs NG++ to be required before you get it. Personally i love how they are making people play NG+ and giving them way more incentive to do it


----------



## Bleach (Mar 9, 2014)

Goova said:


> The weapon is very weak and the best twin blade needs NG++ to be required before you get it. Personally i love how they are making people play NG+ and giving them way more incentive to do it



You need NG++? I thought the new items and stuff stopped at NG+.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 9, 2014)

for some its NG++, like for example the best scaling twin blade, think its called Curved Twinblade or something


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 9, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAA

FUCK AMAZON

HOLY SHIT

I CANT DO IT

I CANT WAIT THAT LONG


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 10, 2014)

I am so hyped for this game.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2014)

I hate you all. I'm having such a hard time not looking at more information for the game


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 10, 2014)

I have yet to spoil myself. I am pure, I cannot wait until Friday


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 10, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> Twinblades


I hate the blur thingy.

//HbS


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 10, 2014)

im going to make a quality build again I think

i never use sorcery/spells/miracles, but it seems to be easy mode again if you go that route


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 10, 2014)

Garl Vinland is back


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Garl Vinland is back





*Who?*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2014)

DeS character.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 10, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> DeS character.



Ah..okay!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2014)

Just one more day.

Then I'm out the house to rush to the game store.


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_A-tl-pJAR4[/YOUTUBE][YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX0CXWtnwqg#t=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2014)

You know, the marketing for Dark Souls 2 has been pretty shoddy. From the live action trailers to the regular trailers. Few of the trailers have actually been good in my opinion. The live action trailers or videos were pretty bad IMHO. It's a good thing I know what Dark Souls is or some of these trailers would turn me off from the game...


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 10, 2014)

But I haven't watched a single one.

Feels really good not dealing with any Bamco bullshit and just enjoying FROM's work.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2014)

The announcement trailer is the best one and one of my favorite trailers overall.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 10, 2014)

Kinda feel off with those trailers. And it's not like they can't make a decent one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Fzh5NQb_aw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2G2f34CL1w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2014)

what live action trailers?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AYCHC5KSA80[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]tWg-ZrYfsHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2014)

that first one was okay though it doesn't tell you much about the game

second one was weird and not even really a trailer or tvspot


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 10, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> *Who?*



Best character of the Souls series.


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2014)

swamp boss and protector of the pure 

I was always rockin his set as a Knight


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2014)

the community is so awesome



 a fanbook


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2014)

lol


----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## The World (Mar 10, 2014)

fuck this guy


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 10, 2014)

Bleach said:


> [YOUTUBE]tWg-ZrYfsHo[/YOUTUBE]



I want an armor like this! It doesn't matter how much it weighs.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 11, 2014)

The World said:


> swamp boss and protector of the pure
> 
> I was always rockin his set as a Knight



"You?
You killed him, didn't you?
Very Well, I can no longer resist you.
Do as you like. Take your precious Demon soul." 

I felt like such a dick after killing Garl and she just kills herself, and thats before I found out her story. ;_;7


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 11, 2014)

It's up on both PSN and XBL for those wondering.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2014)

reviews are in



looks like this game is really punishing when you die, especially early on when you don't have human effigy's to counteract the penalties


----------



## Slice (Mar 11, 2014)

Stupid americans getting the game 4 days earlier. 

[/jealous]


----------



## kenji1104 (Mar 11, 2014)

-Problem Fixed-

I suffered a slight glitch that was resolved through restarting the game


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2014)

So the reviews for the game are awesome. I was waiting for this! Right now DS2 is 2 points higher than DS1 . All the reviews give different reasons for not giving the game a full 10 so that's interesting to see. 

APRIL 25TH COME ON

Now that the game is out, I think you guys should still use spoiler tags at least for a bit when discussing spoiler-ish parts of the game.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2014)

The true Dark Souls 2 launch trailer made by From Software not the marketing twits from Namco:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbxKjNqxEsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Luciana (Mar 11, 2014)

When to shop today, needed some stuff...and they already had the game :amazed. Collectors edition even. Sadly I didn't have enough money >_>. Still, I join the "waiting for the pc edition" club.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> The true Dark Souls 2 launch trailer made by From Software not the marketing twits from Namco:


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2014)

I accidentally killed Dusk of Oolacile in this playthrough..can I still access the DLC?


----------



## Zeno (Mar 11, 2014)

I. Can't. Wait. To buy. This fucking game.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2014)

I like that lingering mixed review on Metacritic.  

There's always that one, and the best part is that it's 'still too hard' and that 'if you didn't like the old one, you won't like this one.'  Holy shit, really?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 11, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> I accidentally killed Dusk of Oolacile in this playthrough..can I still access the DLC?



Yes. You only need to save her to get the broken pendant golem to spawn, if I recall correctly, she does not need to be "alive" for you to enter the portal.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, responsibilities suck and the Pursuer is kinda sillier than I thought he would be. I was planning to at least beat the first boss tonight, but spent close to an hour running around the tutorial trying to kill those upright rhino things.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 11, 2014)

Ciupy said:


> The true Dark Souls 2 launch trailer made by From Software not the marketing twits from Namco:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CbxKjNqxEsY[/YOUTUBE]





Outstanding! Stunning!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 11, 2014)

This is so much better then Dark Souls 1, just the first 7 hours for me. And Dark Souls 1 is my favorite game of the last generation


----------



## Zeno (Mar 11, 2014)

I find that initial impressions can be deceiving Goova. However DS2 is probably a masterpiece considering From had money and feedback.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 11, 2014)

yes i mean in compared to the beginning of dark souls 1. Much better beginning


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 11, 2014)

From what I'm hearing, this is the Verdict Day of Dark Souls games. I.E much more brutal than before.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 11, 2014)

it is tougher. ai is better, tracking is better, less health items,etc


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, man.

Dark Souls AI was usually pretty stupid, but now some of them have more tricks up their sleeve.  Those Rhino things near the tutorial will fuck you up if you think you can kite them the entire time--and my god, everything has a 'HAHA BEHIND ME, ARE YOU?' attack now.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 11, 2014)

I can not wait to play this tommorrow i am so ready.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 12, 2014)

I remember a few months ago people thinking this game wouldn't be as hard as the first...

Heretics, they are all going to die. A thousand times muahahahaha


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm kind of split on this game.

On one hand, it has all of the same elements that I love in Souls games, but there's some new issues.  Primarily, the hit detection.  Quite frankly, it's awful.  At first I thought I was just misjudging the reach of my weapons, but no, attacks will randomly fail to cause damage, especially with height differences on stairs/ledges.  

I've tested attacking right in enemy's faces and against walls to ensure I wasn't just misjudging distance. When I slowed the speed of my R1 broadsword spam, I was able to connect.  If I followed up too fast, the 2nd would fail to cause damage on occasion.  This generally only happens with generic Hollow soldiers, but I've noticed it on larger enemies as well.  I also have no idea how hitting multiple opponents with one swing works either.  Sometimes it'll hit them both, sometimes it won't.

Enemy tracking is much better than before, which is a good thing, but the I-frames in this game confuse me.  I could fat roll through attacks reliably in Dark Souls, and in this game, I'm constantly getting flattened using what appears to be this game's fast roll.  Apparently ADP has something to do with I-frames, but given that early game shields can't block shit, I'd figure that dodging would be more reliable than it is in the early game.

Also, for anyone looking forward to heavy weapons, be prepared to break some habits.  Lock-on is offset by the left stick with slow swinging weapons/item use.  So if you want to take a swing with an Ultra Greatsword and immediately back off a bit, you can easily end up swinging behind you if you move the left stick back in anticipation.  I really see no reason why this exists when you can just unlock to swing in a different direction.

Oh, and for those wondering about difficulty, it is most certainly *not *easier than Dark Souls/Demon's Souls.  Damage levels are really quite ridiculous, and bosses/enemies fall for a lot less trickery than before (although gravity is still absolute).  I'm glad it's hard, but there are also some blatant bullshit deaths that never would have existed in Dark/Demon's Souls.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 12, 2014)

Damn that's awesome.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> I'm kind of split on this game.
> 
> On one hand, it has all of the same elements that I love in Souls games, but there's some new issues.  Primarily, the hit detection.  Quite frankly, it's awful.  At first I thought I was just misjudging the reach of my weapons, but no, attacks will randomly fail to cause damage, especially with height differences on stairs/ledges.
> 
> ...



The TRUE Dark Souls starts here.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 12, 2014)

I fucking love the armors in this game.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But it seems there is no Old Dragonslayer armor


----------



## OS (Mar 12, 2014)

Vaatvidya is my husbando

[YOUTUBE]ayDrTngtGL0[/YOUTUBE]

Feel like this game is gonna be long so far I've only beaten


*Spoiler*: __ 




-Dragon rider
-Giant
-someone i forgot




where do i fight the Pursuer? Feel like he's close but far.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 12, 2014)

OS said:


> Vaatvidya is my husbando
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ayDrTngtGL0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Pursuer is really close to The Last Giant. Near where you find the halberd, there's an alternate route in the form of a staircase up behind the door that uses the soldier's key, just follow that path and you'll get to him. He's a bit of a piece of shit, but not terribly difficult if you can figure out the trick. 




Can anyone explain to me how equip load and agility work? I'm moderately confused by them in this game.


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2014)

I looked at some of the graphic comparissons between the beta and final build.
That looks like two entirely different games. 

I just hope that they can manage to have the better graphics in the PC release.

Makes me kinda sad i am stuck with the xbox.


----------



## Slice (Mar 12, 2014)

Holy shit...

[YOUTUBE]jhckus8ktgE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bleach (Mar 12, 2014)

Yea it's pretty crazy to see how much it had changed. Though if I were to get it for consoles, I'd pick performance over graphics if they were unable to deliver. It's quite unfortunate and I'm left wondering how it's left looking like that for previous gen consoles when games like Last of Us, Journey, and AC4. It's not that big of a deal cause it just reminds me of Dark Souls. I hope the PC version is able to look like the earlier footage


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 12, 2014)

stupid north americans getting the game three days earlier than me 

so can anyone confirm that there are no longer three roll speed tiers now? I've seen mention that there's only <70% roll and anything over is fat roll? but nothing concrete


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 12, 2014)

OS said:


> where do i fight the Pursuer? Feel like he's close but far.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Last Giant gives you a soldier key, use that to open a door in the area.  Specifically, it's in the area with two soldiers guarding a door, a guy faking death, and the big sword that extends outwards (where those 2 guys can jump you).  If you opened the shortcut gate near the elevator to the Last Giant, go that way for a quicker route.

If you need to, you can use the Ballista during the battle to damn near one shot him.  Although the fight's fairly fun, so I'd recommend you don't on your first attempt






Slice said:


> Makes me kinda sad i am stuck with the xbox.



For what it's worth, the frame rate is super smooth at least.

As far as the questions concerning ADP, rolling, and Vitality.  I'm unsure.  I'm not playing now otherwise I'd check to be sure I'm recalling correctly, but there seems to be 3 roll types, although fast and mid look next to identical.


----------



## Justice (Mar 12, 2014)

Can't wait for TheRadBrad to rage quit. 

Holy shit those deaths! 

Man, that downgrade tho.

Don't know if I want to get the game or not.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 12, 2014)

I got the game on saturday

Just finished it. It was good, very good. There were no amazingly memorable moments like the sif fight or such, but there also no section that particularly striked me as stupid or unfair (the anor londo archer's section, you know the one)


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 12, 2014)

Heide's Tower is great for co-op. Not too many enemies, the enemies there are very susceptible to co-op, and the bosses are very easy with two or more people


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 12, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I got the game on saturday
> 
> Just finished it. It was good, very good. There were no amazingly memorable moments like the sif fight or such, but there also no section that particularly striked me as stupid or unfair (the anor londo archer's section, you know the one)



Jesus Christ, did you break night or some shit?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 12, 2014)

Damn, dude.  

Do you not taste your food, either?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 12, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> stupid north americans getting the game three days earlier than me
> 
> so can anyone confirm that there are no longer three roll speed tiers now? I've seen mention that there's only <70% roll and anything over is fat roll? but nothing concrete



There are no longer roll speed tiers; however, there are now roll distance and stamina usage tiers.

EDIT: Scratch that, it's not really tiered, it just gradually decreases.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 12, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That cat has a sexy voice :sanji


----------



## Slice (Mar 13, 2014)

Game is supposed to come out tomorrow.
Still no shipping notification.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 13, 2014)

Honestly, what's going to make this game go down as truly better than Dark Souls is the fact that the multiplayer actually works. Everything else seems mostly up to par with Dark Souls, but not having to wait forever to get summoned (admittedly that has more to do with the larger player base at launch), having summons not fail 9 times out of 10, and generally being able to get the most out of the Dark Souls multiplayer experience in ways that Dark Souls only hinted at. My only complaint is that I have no idea how to get human form back, since I was told co-oping would regain me a portion of my humanity but as of yet it seems to only give me numerous Tokens of Fidelity.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Takahashi (Mar 13, 2014)

Lamb said:


> Honestly, what's going to make this game go down as truly better than Dark Souls is the fact that the multiplayer actually works. Everything else seems mostly up to par with Dark Souls, but not having to wait forever to get summoned (admittedly that has more to do with the larger player base at launch), having summons not fail 9 times out of 10, and generally being able to get the most out of the Dark Souls multiplayer experience in ways that Dark Souls only hinted at.



Definitely.  The engraved rings also lets you play with friends very reliably.  



> My only complaint is that I have no idea how to get human form back, since I was told co-oping would regain me a portion of my humanity but as of yet it seems to only give me numerous Tokens of Fidelity.



If you don't want to use an Effigy, then co-op's the way.  I am unsure how it works though.  I went and helped people with bosses a good 4 times, and then the one time I killed too many NPCs and got sent home early, I was human when I returned.  I've heard that some people have gone back to human after *dying* as a summon, so who the hell knows how it works.  It could even be based on time.  Just keep at it and it'll happen.


I love how Artorias pokes his head out


----------



## DremolitoX (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm going to flip shit if we can't get ornstein's armor. Those teasing douchebags.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 13, 2014)

so i come home from vacation, get my new tv, pick up my preorder dark souls, come home and set everything up only to find out my brother took my ps3 somewhere

fuck my life

the strat guide is so fucking nice though, i havent looked through it but the cover itself feels so high quality, so glad i got it


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 13, 2014)

I like helping other players with bosses i've beaten even though i've needed help with the bosses so far.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2014)

HAHAHA

I killed that asshole that gets dropped off by the Eagle.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 13, 2014)

So, any word on a current gen version of this game coming out at all?  I know there were rumours of it back in like December.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2014)

None so far.

I can't see why they couldn't, given they have a PC version almost out, but who knows.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 13, 2014)

nvm ps3 is here, playing it, this game in 3d is making me hard


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 13, 2014)

The Pursuer is such a bastard to beat.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone here get the Ring of Blades?

Also, they start throwing a lot of really good rings at you early in the game, man.  Damn.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 13, 2014)

Weapons are so so fucking brittle. I'm seeing myself walking with like 5 different weapons in case one start going to shit in like 2 minutes.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 13, 2014)

i got the ring of blades.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 14, 2014)

So I found the blacksmith's daughter

"Amazing chest ahead" indeed


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Anyone here get the Ring of Blades?
> 
> Also, they start throwing a lot of really good rings at you early in the game, man.  Damn.



Yeah man, I've only beaten 5 bosses and I'm already having trouble deciding which rings to use. And I haven't even found the stamina ring or any of the defensive rings yet.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Weapons are so so fucking brittle. I'm seeing myself walking with like 5 different weapons in case one start going to shit in like 2 minutes.



I feel ya, I tend to carry a spare sword just so when my halberd starts getting low, I can throw down my summon sign and exploit help other players to get everything back. 

Now on to more important things: Fashion Souls. I just think it needs to be said that the Falconer set is flatly the best looking starting set in any souls game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2014)

Best thing about DS2?

FPS MODE CROSSBOWS


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Best thing about DS2?
> 
> FPS MODE CROSSBOWS



Not power stance dual crossbows?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2014)

I've already got HP and Stamina regen rings, plus Ring of Blades, Leo Ring, Stone Ring, a couple of covenant rings and so forth.

I'm trying to find a nice set to get my Paladin going, but the Archdukes robes are fucking useful and light, man.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2014)

Btw which classes everyone went as?

>Swordmaster here


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2014)

I've started a Cleric and a Sword Master.

Initially started with Explorer but... eh.

I want the Maiden in Black 2's armor set.  Damn.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2014)

FUCK YOU pursuer. Fuck you. 3 effigies and 3 deaths and I finally beat him with two NOT useless phantoms by my side.

Feels good man.


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

Game is supposed to arrive later today. So i can finally play it this evening. 

One question on the new covenants: Do you now get any information what the hell they are doing before joining them?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Game is supposed to arrive later today. So i can finally play it this evening.
> 
> One question on the new covenants: Do you now get any information what the hell they are doing before joining them?



Search it on the internet,just like the last two games..


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

So thats a no. Damn.
I won't search it on the internet to avoid major spoilers. My first play through will be blind.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 14, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> FUCK YOU pursuer. Fuck you. 3 effigies and 3 deaths and I finally beat him with two NOT useless phantoms by my side.
> 
> Feels good man.



When you get used to the game, you're going to be sad that such a badass boss is so easy


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Game is supposed to arrive later today. So i can finally play it this evening.
> 
> One question on the new covenants: Do you now get any information what the hell they are doing before joining them?



not really

you'll probably want to avoid one that you can join very early on (like almost immediately) it doesn't really tell you what it'll do in detail before you join but it'll make your play-through even more difficult

unless you're into that kinda thing, I guess

I should have my copy within the next hr, i'm starting as a knight and i'm making a str/dex build, magic is for babies


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> I should have my copy within the next hr, i'm starting as a knight and i'm making a str/dex build, magic is for babies



IF it arrives today i should have it by around 3pm

Still planning to do a faith tank. Only hope that there are any useful offensive miracles available early on. By the time i got Sunlight Spear in DS1 i was already way into NG+ and didn't really need it anymore.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> So thats a no. Damn.
> I won't search it on the internet to avoid major spoilers. My first play through will be blind.



I don't know how to put it..

For me Dark Souls was a shared game..a shared experience.

You find out things from other players either through their messages and deathstains or by talking to other people who then share their tips and advices.

There is no shame in searching on the internet for the answers and is all part of the fun!


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

That is true.
But i plan to make a second play through anyways, for that i will do that.

Occasionally looking stuff up for DS1 spoilered me entire bosses and i want to avoid that.
Also that feeling of exploration.

Messages and death stains are important. I will even re-activate my Xbox gold simply for this even though i haven't played anything online in_ months_.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 14, 2014)

it arrived 

though it seems I got the lamest of the four signed limited numbered metal card thingies that amazon were giving away with the black armour edition here 



Slice said:


> IF it arrives today i should have it by around 3pm
> 
> Still planning to do a faith tank. Only hope that there are any useful offensive miracles available early on. By the time i got Sunlight Spear in DS1 i was already way into NG+ and didn't really need it anymore.



i've seen a few str/faith builds on stream and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised

well, except the last part, tons of the best items are NG+ only and even further now


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2014)

Building my stats for Faaram set, the badass looking armor. Either that or just upgrade my elite knight set aka Oscar set.


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

IT ARRIVED!

Game is installed. Xbox live is activated. LETS DO THIS!

First thing to do: I need to take a look at the starting stats to determine whether to start as a cleric and tank up or a knight and go into faith after that.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Game is supposed to arrive later today. So i can finally play it this evening.
> 
> One question on the new covenants: Do you now get any information what the hell they are doing before joining them?



Some do, some don't. Blue Apostles, Blue Sentinels and Bell Guardians all tell you explicitly what their covenant is about (though Blue Sentinels neglects to mention their awesome arena). But the Champions and Rats are fairly tight lipped. Which is a shame since the rat covenant is probably the best new covenant in the game and they make it sound like it's simply another Forest Hunters.



Slice said:


> Game is installed. Xbox live is activated. LETS DO THIS!



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

Lamb said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Is that a "he has to pay for online so look at him and laugh!" moment? 

Fucking Microsoft


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Is that a "he has to pay for online so look at him and laugh!" moment?
> 
> Fucking Microsoft



It's more the "xbox servers have been down almost as much as they have been up since launch day"  laugh/cry.

I'm in the same boat, I honestly can't even explain to myself why I got a 360 instead of PS3 anymore.


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

Better controller and i don't really care for online features was it for me.
Also that multiplats ran better on the 360 in the early days.

I've owned that thing for ages now and the only games i ever played online were Dark Souls 1 and Halo 4 (and that was because i had some weeks left after finishing DS1) 

Does DS2 work with the Xbox friendlist? for coop and stuff?
If it does you can add me, gamer tag is simply "Slice82".

I'll probably be online every saturday for the next weeks and quite possibly sometimes during the week.


----------



## OS (Mar 14, 2014)

I feel like there are no sorcerer clothes.


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

Character creation done. Managed to make a face that looks kinda like me in 30 minutes of work. Will probably hide it behind a helmet all game long. Why am i doing this? 

Started out as Cleric. I have too little STR to wield my starting weapon? Thats… strange.


First order of business: Put all of the weapons that the Black Armor edition gave me into the box.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 14, 2014)

If anything, the framerate of the 360 version is much better than the PS3. The dips on the PS version are ridiculous.


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

Things i learned: I will play the entire game at 50% health.
Still in the tutorial area. 8 deaths. 2 while trying to jump the gap where you learn how to jump.
The rest against that cyclops thing at the small beach. Not having a shield is terrible for me. I can't judge distances and dodge at all.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 14, 2014)

after using summons and failing I beat the pursuer on my fourth or fifth attempt solo 

well, kinda

i killed my summon instantly after taking off half the pursuer's health and all of his with the ballista

i guess i wouldn't have had that window without the summon, so it doesn't really count as solo


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Things i learned: I will play the entire game at 50% health.
> Still in the tutorial area. 8 deaths. 2 while trying to jump the gap where you learn how to jump.
> The rest against that cyclops thing at the small beach. Not having a shield is terrible for me. I can't judge distances and dodge at all.



did you ever play demons souls? cling ring is back, so you'll be fine

you can get it early on too


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

Good to hear.
I don't think it will be that terrible with the reduced health as soon as i get a shield.
I could also just let that thing live but i decided to kill it and thats what i'll do now.

Best thing is it always hits you twice and at 50% health thats enough to kill you. So 1 hit and i am dead. 



--------


Aaaaand got it!


----------



## OS (Mar 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Character creation done. Managed to make a face that looks kinda like me in 30 minutes of work. Will probably hide it behind a helmet all game long. Why am i doing this?
> 
> Started out as Cleric. I have too little STR to wield my starting weapon? Thats? strange.
> 
> ...



what weapons does the black armor edition give?


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

OS said:


> what weapons does the black armor edition give?



These:


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 14, 2014)

I did the same, those black armour weapons are pretty worthless


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

I didnt even read what they do but i believe they have no place at all in a first play through.

Just entered the Forest of Fallen giants after running around cluelessly in Majula for a while. Its strange how there are so many bloodstains in Majula. What are all those people dying against? There aren't even enemies except those three pigs.

For now entered the covenant of the meek.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 14, 2014)

I beat the ruin sentinels first time with the NPC summon 

really tense fight though, but i'm still happy, considering I kept hearing how difficult they supposedly were

you level up so fast compared to dark souls, i've played like 5 hours and i'm lvl 48


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

I am three and a half hours in. Cant make progress in the forest of fallen giants and managed to level up exactly 4 times. So that may just be you. 

No 100% shield means i can't really block a lot.
50% health means i die immediately.
Dodging usually is not the answer as there are often several enemies at once or no room.

I need a weapon with longer reach and a better shield to get this going. They are necessary for my playstyle.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2014)

4.5m deaths. 113 BILLION souls lost


----------



## Slice (Mar 14, 2014)

That can't be accurate. No way only 5 people on PS3 finished the game when nearly 5000 did so on xbox


Found a Halberd! But it requires 20 STR / 14 DEX so that requires me 17 level ups… sounds like a lot of stats required for such a weapon.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> I beat the ruin sentinels first time with the NPC summon
> 
> really tense fight though, but i'm still happy, considering I kept hearing how difficult they supposedly were
> 
> you level up so fast compared to dark souls, i've played like 5 hours and i'm lvl 48



For Ruin Sentinels I caved and brought a summon along with me for Ruin Sentinels that wasn't Lucatiel (I was trying to get her armor and figured summoning her at every possible battle, but she was vanquished before we got to the Sinner, so I'm probably shit out of luck on that front now ). I doubt I could have beaten the Sentinels without some sort of meat shield, simply because focusing two at a time would have been a head ache, but I mainly wanted a summon because I spent the last 3 hours doing nothing but help people beat them, because that shit is ridiculously fun. Like seriously, that fight is fucking hilarious.

Also, fuck the Sinner. I swear, every time he/she jumped out of my lock on, I got fucked in the back by an instant stab dash. It took me 8 tries to kill it, and the final try basically depleted all of the lifegems I'd stocked up on from co-op and farming the Bastille and Sinner's place.

Now I just have no idea what to even do. I know I can unpetrify someone, but who and to what end is a mystery. Especially considering I have no idea where to go from here. Which I think is actually a slight failing compared to Dark Souls, which at least showed me the next path. But right now I'm just like, meh. Admittedly, that probably has more to do with spending the last 6 hours playing, than anything else. But yeah, the Sinner burnt me out.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 14, 2014)

i'm on the sinner now and have been trying to keep lucatiel alive during the fight..which I've deemed borderline impossible, it's a feat in itself to actually reach the boss fog with her still alive, she seems to enjoy falling off of the narrow walkway just before

but apparently you have to summon her and have her survive 3/4 boss fights, so I think it's still possible

also you can unpetrify a bunch of people..you didn't see the guy blocking the bonfire in the bastille before sinner's rise? i'd use it on him

yeah, i helped defeat the sentinels for a bunch of people, interestingly enough all the mages i was summoned to aid got wrecked, same with the pursuer, maybe magic got nerfed? probably just because those are smallish arenas though

did you do heide's area? can be accessed from majula and branches into a few other locations


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> That can't be accurate. No way only 5 people on PS3 finished the game when nearly 5000 did so on xbox



Yea the completed thing is not accurate but I'm pretty sure everything else is.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> i'm on the sinner now and have been trying to keep lucatiel alive during the fight..which I've deemed borderline impossible, it's a feat in itself to actually reach the boss fog with her still alive, she seems to enjoy falling off of the narrow walkway just before
> 
> but apparently you have to summon her and have her survive 3/4 boss fights, so I think it's still possible
> 
> ...



I ended up using it on the chick in Majula near MLGS dude.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And then she asked me for clothing, so of course I gave her the Aurorus set 

I might end up regretting that, but it was too obvious a joke for me to pass up, plus I'm playing as a knight and poiseless armor would be a no no.




Mainly chose her because it was an obvious next path, though it's already a very annoying path.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 14, 2014)

Bleach said:


> 4.5m deaths. 113 BILLION souls lost



Pretty sure when I checked the monument last night, it was more than 11billion.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok, so that place went from being obnoxious and annoying to being straight terrifying, scarier than anything in Dark Souls and why the fuck am I wearing the Whisper Ring? D:


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 14, 2014)

When I checked the monument on the ps3 version it was 12.5 million deaths


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 14, 2014)

Slice said:


> Found a Halberd! But it requires 20 STR / 14 DEX so that requires me 17 level ups? sounds like a lot of stats required for such a weapon.



You could always two-hand it.  It grants double the STR as opposed to the 1.5 in DS1, so you'll only need 10 STR.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 14, 2014)

anybody know where i get twinkling titanite shards? i wanna enforce my Drangleic sword.


----------



## OS (Mar 14, 2014)

There is a twilight lizard in the castle where the giant is.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2014)

So, is anyone who rolled the cleric actually using any other weapons?

The Archrake Robes are light and have fairly high defense, and the Mace + Ring of Blades is fairly strong for what it is.  I have high mobility and can hit pretty hard--I Want to play dress up but there's nothing I want.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 14, 2014)

How good is the cleric build?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 14, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> How good is the cleric build?



Considering you get fairly early access to some nice offensive miracles fairly early, maces and halberds are pretty top weapon wise, and the Archdrake set is both fashionable and effective, I'd say cleric build is ok.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

So, the new Sparkly is pretty interesting.

The randomness of the small, smooth stuns is unreal.  The first one I got with it was Amber Herbs, then a Mundane Stone, then a Firedrake Stone, then a Channelers Trident and now more Amber Herbs.  Do what now?


----------



## KidTony (Mar 15, 2014)

ok guys...i need some serious help here. I'm a total souls noob, that is i never played more than the early levels of dark souls and gave up on it that shit was too hard 

I bought this game because of the hype and whatever and really want to give the game ago, but understand almost nothing about the classes and specifically what stats to level up.

I picked a swordsman from the get go (cause he looked cool two swords fuck yeah ) and after about a days worth of playing I managed to beat the last giant guy, and that's about where i am atm.

My problem is, i have no idea how to properly level up my stats, or weather I'm doing it right. My focus is not to have a perfect build or do pvp or any of that, but to get through the game, preferably without using summons and stuff.

I'm at level 28, and have put most of my points towards dexterity, as well as some towards adaptability, and one to strength because i needed to equip something. Those stats sounded "swordsman-like" to me, and i understand the more finesse weapons and bows and shit scale with dexterity, and you need adaptability for better dodging and shit.

My point is, i don't know how much to put into each stat. Should i put any points in stamina? What about Vitality/Vigor, etc? Is there like some kind of formula i can fallow so i can have a solid build that will get me through the game? 

BTW, If I've already messed up i'm not above starting again since i'm still relatively early in the game. I'm also leaning to restarting with something that can use a shield, so if there's some kind of good formula to follow with a knight or warrior, let me know as well.

thanks.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 15, 2014)

KidTony said:


> I picked a swordsman from the get go (cause he looked cool two swords fuck yeah ) and after about a days worth of playing I managed to beat the last giant guy, and that's about where i am atm.



If you're new, forgoing a shield is a bad idea.  I suggest you grab the Leather Shield in the Forest of Fallen Giants, it's decent for now.

Also, are you aware how Power Stance works when dual wielding?  If not, you need 1.5X the stat requirements for your swords (and they must be the same type such as slash, thrust etc.).  Then hold Y or Triangle to go into Power Stance.  It replaces L1/LB and L2/LT with a new moveset using both weapons at the same time.  It's good for damage, but it chews through stamina at an absurd rate.  It's something I wouldn't recommend for a beginner.



> I'm at level 28, and have put most of my points towards dexterity, as well as some towards adaptability, and one to strength because i needed to equip something. Those stats sounded "swordsman-like" to me, and i understand the more finesse weapons and bows and shit scale with dexterity, and you need adaptability for better dodging and shit.



Just so you know, ADP and END are tied together somewhat.  When leveling the lower of the two stats, you get additional natural poise (ability to tank).  END is really important to begin with, so I'd recommend you put points into that.



> My point is, i don't know how much to put into each stat. Should i put any points in stamina? What about Vitality/Vigor, etc? Is there like some kind of formula i can fallow so i can have a solid build that will get me through the game?



VIT is also tied to ADP.  ADP does affect your general movement, but if you're too heavy, you'll be slow regardless.  It depends what armor/weapons you want to use, but a high VIT also contributes to better mobility.



> BTW, If I've already messed up i'm not above starting again since i'm still relatively early in the game. I'm also leaning to restarting with something that can use a shield, so if there's some kind of good formula to follow with a knight or warrior, let me know as well.
> 
> thanks.



I'd restart and go for Warrior or Knight.  The Warrior starts with a decent shield.  The Knight doesn't, but if you beat The Last Giant while dual wielding, you can do it with two-handing a sword (not that you should be blocking against The Last Giant anyway).

If you're feeling brave, you can go after the Pursuer.  The key you got from The Last Giant can be used on several doors you passed to get to him.  One of them leads to the Pursuer (the last door before the elevator).  Get him to rush where you're standing (near the fog gate), dodge it, then run as fast as you can to the Ballista, and use X/A to fire it at him.  It'll drop his health down a good 95% in one shot.  He'll die in one hit after that.  Not only will you get a decent ring and a bunch of souls, but there's a hole in the floor in the area ahead.  Jump down to it and you'll find a body, interact with it and you'll get the Drangleic set.  It's incredibly strong for that point in the game, and comes with a shield (16 STR requirement) that has 100% physical block, something that's rather uncommon in this game, and very valuable for a new player.

Good luck


----------



## KidTony (Mar 15, 2014)

First of all, thanks for taking the time to reply to my post. I've been looking online for rudimentary help with any build to get through the game, but i guess since its so new there's not much out there. So i appreciate you taking the time to give me pointers.



Takahashi said:


> If you're new, forgoing a shield is a bad idea.  I suggest you grab the Leather Shield in the Forest of Fallen Giants, it's decent for now.



I'm already using the leather shield. I wanted to do the whole two sword things, but 80% of the time i forget to swing the other sword and just end up swinging the one in my right hand. At least with a shield, blocking is more intuitive, though i'm already pretty used to fighting by rolling all over the place, since its the only way i've been able to survive to this point.



> Also, are you aware how Power Stance works when dual wielding?  If not, you need 1.5X the stat requirements for your swords (and they must be the same type such as slash, thrust etc.).  Then hold Y or Triangle to go into Power Stance.  It replaces L1/LB and L2/LT with a new moveset using both weapons at the same time.  It's good for damage, but it chews through stamina at an absurd rate.  It's something I wouldn't recommend for a beginner.



I was not aware of that until five minutes ago when i saw video on page 83. I'm using (was using before i picked up the shield) two completely different swords anyway. On my right hand, the scimitar that i got at the start of the game, which I've upgraded twice already at the blacksmith. In the other hand was some fire short sword that i also upgraded twice, has shit damage but it sets people on fire which must be good for something right? 



> Just so you know, ADP and END are tied together somewhat.  When leveling the lower of the two stats, you get additional natural poise (ability to tank).  END is really important to begin with, so I'd recommend you put points into that.



I'm not above you telling me exactly what to do. Like if _you_ were playing as swordsman, what stats would you increase? I was doing 2-1 dexterity-adaptability ratio, and have not put any points into any other stat (besides 1 point to STR). How would you do, if you are in my position and chose to continue as the swordsman. BTW i also have that item that you get at the mansion that allows you re-stat yourself (I'm assuming you take that to the three old ladies and they do it for you, since thats what it sounds like from the description of the item) so i can follow any plan you guys tell me.

Also, if lets say i decided to go for a warrior or a knight, which stat rations would you follow?



> I'd restart and go for Warrior or Knight.  The Warrior starts with a decent shield.  The Knight doesn't, but if you beat The Last Giant while dual wielding, you can do it with two-handing a sword (not that you should be blocking against The Last Giant anyway).



This is what i might do, but since i'm so lost lost when it comes to leveling up, i've been hesitant to start a new character and mess up leveling him up too. So yeah, if i'd go for a warrior, which stats do you think i should do for say the first 30 or so levels?



> If you're feeling brave, you can go after the Pursuer.  The key you got from The Last Giant can be used on several doors you passed to get to him.  One of them leads to the Pursuer (the last door before the elevator).  Get him to rush where you're standing (near the fog gate), dodge it, then run as fast as you can to the Ballista, and use X/A to fire it at him.  It'll drop his health down a good 95% in one shot.  He'll die in one hit after that.  Not only will you get a decent ring and a bunch of souls, but there's a hole in the floor in the area ahead.  Jump down to it and you'll find a body, interact with it and you'll get the Drangleic set.  It's incredibly strong for that point in the game, and comes with a shield (16 STR requirement) that has 100% physical block, something that's rather uncommon in this game, and very valuable for a new player.



Already faced that guy and he pounded my face in pretty hard. Funny thing is i actually summoned another person to help, and they got killed in two blows so what i thought was going to be an easy boss fight...wasn't.


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

^ There is also an item that lets you respec your points once if you don't want to start over. You should be able to reach it by now.
But honestly i don't think you are screwed. Just put your next points in other stats. It makes the beginning harder but later on you will end up with the same build anyways if thats what you want to play.



Takahashi said:


> You could always two-hand it.  It grants double the STR as opposed to the 1.5 in DS1, so you'll only need 10 STR.



I was planning on going 20 STR anyways but its very good to know that it now doubles. Didn't know that



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So, is anyone who rolled the cleric actually using any other weapons?



The mace does crazy damage but i am not comfortable with its movements its a tiny bit too slow for its reach. I am using the hand axe (at +2) now.
Had a lot of starting problems in dying all over again that were fixed by that.

Still stuck at 50% health but since i heard Human Effigies are a limited supply i am not going human in the first area. Strange when they want to set a focus on summoning / being summoned more and then make the required item so rare.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 15, 2014)

These exploding enemies in lost bastille are completely bullshit.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm wondering... considering I bought Dark Souls on PC for $7.50, but haven't played it at all yet, would you recommend playing the first game first, or just cut my losses and play (superior?) Dark Souls 2?


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

Play the first one.
And per usual when someone gets the PC version: Install DSfix before playing it.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

Play it.

It's a damn good game.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2014)

Then I shall play it before indulging with Dark Souls 2.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

Good.       

Made it to the Lost Bastille last night.  I  kinda feel like I'm being railroaded here, since I explored every else I possibly could and eventually could not go anywhere but the Wharf, which is a shame.


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Then I shall play it before indulging with Dark Souls 2.



Also look at this:



Slice said:


> Read this carefully:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2014)

Slice said:


> Also look at this:



Tips are teh besto, thank you. 

Also, where would I find DSfix? Just Google it?


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

Should be one of the first results in Google when you type "dsfix Dark Souls".

Its a fan made mod that enables full HD resolution as well as other graphical improvements. The difference is like night and day.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you, sir. 

Any other mods I should consider for Dark Souls? Or are they not really worth it?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 15, 2014)

ExoSkel said:


> These exploding enemies in lost bastille are completely bullshit.


You know, I thought everyone was exaggerating about those guys, because I'd gone through Lost Bastille and Sinner's Rise a few times and found them some what easy, but the moment I unlocked the Straid's Cell bonfire, I went from unhollowed to half health in roughly 10 minutes, finally just said "fuck it" and decided to not try and collect the remaining shinies in Sinner's Rise.



Death-kun said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering... considering I bought Dark Souls on PC for $7.50, but haven't played it at all yet, would you recommend playing the first game first, or just cut my losses and play (superior?) Dark Souls 2?



I doubt you're going to find a Souls fan who thinks you should skip Dark Souls 



KidTony said:


> Also, if lets say i decided to go for a warrior or a knight, which stat rations would you follow?



As a guy who just loves playing as a knight, I'll tell you most of the joy of a souls game is the absolute freedom the leveling system gives you. There are a few tried and true ways to play a knight, however. If you want to be your standard melee focused knight, basically level STR + DEX to meet the requirements you want for your chosen weapon. Basically any weapon will work. I personally enjoy Halberds (great reach, a safe way to turtle behind a shield, a little wonky to master but definitely very powerful) and you get the staple halberd very early in the game (and later the beautiful Black Knight's Halberd). But don't feel like you need to use a halberd, any upgraded weapon will do the job as well as another, you just have to find the weapon you like. 

As for other stats, you're a knight, so you want to raise VIT enough that whatever armor you wear, you're able to fast roll. I personally like to have enough to have a little bit of distance, so I tend to like to sit closer to 50% equip load than 70%. The Drangleic set you can obtain after the Pursuer is really really strong, but really really heavy, so you'll probably have to mix and match items from lighter weaker sets until you can get one of the equip load rings (which seem to be fairly late in the game).


*Spoiler*: _Nice Armor Spoiler_ 



There's an armor merchant in Majula in one of the houses next to Majula Mansion, if you spend enough souls at his store he'll restock and carry what is called Alva's set, it's quite possibly one of the best looking sets in the game and gives slightly better defenses than the starting Falconer set, but is lighter too. Probably my favorite medium set so far. Furthermore, buying the Alva set and then talking to him while you have 0 souls will get him to gift you the Aurorus set, a decent defensive set (though poiseless), in which individual pieces increase your carry capacity, so it's great for mixing and matching with a heavier set like the Drangleic set.




From there, ADP and END are super important as END increases your stamina allowing you to block more hits without getting staggered and hit more times while still being able to escape, ADP increases the speed with which you complete basic actions like rolling and raising your shield and raising both gives you a slight increase to your innate poise, making you harder to knock down. VGR is also important, but doesn't need to be prioritized quite as much as most of them will raise your health as well.

From there, my only other suggestion would be to always carry a bow and some arrows, as in the worst case they can make a 5 vs 1 fight a little more manageable, as well as let you deal with certain environmental hazards. Alternatively, you can raise your Attunement and get a few pyromancies or raise Attunement and Faith to get a few miracles. Technically you could do sorceries instead, but why would you?

I should mention, while this build will more than adequately see you through your PVE experience, it is far from optimal and is intended more as a "how to progress", than a true "expert build for instant victory".

Again, it really comes down to how you want to play, and Dark Souls 2 accommodates many play styles.



> Already faced that guy and he pounded my face in pretty hard. Funny thing is i actually summoned another person to help, and they got killed in two blows so what i thought was going to be an easy boss fight...wasn't.



There's a trick to him. If you summon someone, it's pretty easy, and your summon should recognize the trick and attempt to set it up for you.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Basically, you want to your summon to position himself to tank Pursuer in line with one of the ballista while you use the ballista. It will kill him in two hits. Solo, he's a little trickier, but same general idea; however instead of tanking him, you have to parry his forward dash attack, which stuns him for a few seconds granting you the time to get to the ballista and blast his ass. It will probably take a few attempts, but it is doable.






Slice said:


> Still stuck at 50% health but since i heard Human Effigies are a limited supply i am not going human in the first area. Strange when they want to set a focus on summoning / being summoned more and then make the required item so rare.



I'm just upset that the random unhollowing from co-op is an unintended glitch. I mean, effigies aren't actually that super super rare, but I think unhollowing randomly actually gives a great impetus for co-op that otherwise isn't there.*

*Barring fun and Blue Sentinel PVP

Also, does anyone else get randomly disconnected from multiplayer? I can't tell if it's the remnant of the earlier xbox live problem, or my own shitty internet. >___>


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2014)

blue sentinel pvp system is pretty lame, I joined them at the start and I never get summoned, so i killed the NPC and I'm rocking his armour (well, the chest piece) now 

it's awesome looking





i really need to find a new weapon though, i've been using this heide knight sword since pretty much the start and haven't found anything similar stat wise that I can use yet

think im gonna try the claymore though


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

I think the problem is that there are no cracked red eye orbs, meaning that there are very few Darkwraiths right now.  I've been human for the entire game and I've never been invaded once.  Ergo, there's no GUILTY TO PAY THE PRICE yet.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 15, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> blue sentinel pvp system is pretty lame, I joined them at the start and I never get summoned, so i killed the NPC and I'm rocking his armour (well, the chest piece) now
> 
> it's awesome looking
> 
> ...



I believe that the problem with Blue Sentinels' PVP is more that there really aren't that many invaders or that many Blue Apostles; however, their arena works great


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2014)

Slice, don't mind my recommended mods inquiry for Dark Souls, I already took care of it.


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

8 hours played. First boss down.
Even taking into account that this also includes 3 hours of standing around and a while of jolly cooperation that is damn long.

Tried helping with the Pursuer to see what he is about. Every single time i get hit by the Ballista and die.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 15, 2014)

I hate Duke's Dear Freja.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 15, 2014)

(Dark Souls 1 talk, crucify me)

Defeated Asylum Demon on first try relatively easily, not sure if skilled, lucky, or lol-tier.


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

Depends: 
With the broken dagger - Dark Souls Prodigy, you have nothing to fear.
With your right equipment - Good start! Keep it up!


----------



## Luciana (Mar 15, 2014)

Slice said:


> Depends:
> With the broken dagger - Dark Souls Prodigy, you have nothing to fear.
> With your right equipment - Good start! Keep it up!



You can also beat him, on the first fight, with 5 black fire bombs


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

Got completely lost in the Forest of Fallen Giants. Killed the pursuer in a fight that took what felt like an hour. Only one hit at a time. There are still so many places i just cannot reach in that castle. Like in the courtyard where that fire sword is you can apparently reach the other side as there are items to pick up. But i have no idea how to get there.

Even found a dead end bonfire.

Feel really comfortable with the halberd and don't regret leveling stats to use it. Exactly my kind of weapon.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 15, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> (Dark Souls 1 talk, crucify me)
> 
> Defeated Asylum Demon on first try relatively easily, not sure if skilled, lucky, or lol-tier.



Is this your first time playing Dark Souls?

If so,then congratulations and I want you to know that this is just the first step in a grand journey!


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 15, 2014)

Dat downgrade


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

That gif is hurting my brain. Why can't this just be two screenshots.


Anyways: Dragonrider & Old Dragonslayer down.
I have to make every boss without healing, trying to drink estus is an instant death for me, it takes way too long. So far they are REALLY boring.
Both are just "hug him and circle left until he attack then attack once yourself".


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm probably the only one who doesn't give a shit about the graphical downgrade, for a few reason:

a) Publisher interference is not new, and not limited to AAA shooter titles

b) It plays the same as Dark/Demon's Souls and is enjoyable

c) It has fantastic art direction

But, omg, my dynamic lighting and pixels.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 15, 2014)

Is there any definite info on whether soul memory affects co op? I was trying to summon a friend of mine last night but never saw his sign, and considering his soul memory was over 20K higher than mine, that might've been the issue. I haven't been able to find any info about it from an official source, just an article on shitaku that says soul memory does affect co op, and a thread on gamefaqs where a guy says it doesn't.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2014)

Slice said:


> Anyways: Dragonrider & Old Dragonslayer down.
> I have to make every boss without healing, trying to drink estus is an instant death for me, it takes way too long. So far they are REALLY boring.
> Both are just "hug him and circle left until he attack then attack once yourself".



a few bosses aside, that's pretty much how they've all been so far

if you didn't know, estus and actions get faster as you increase adaptability or agility ..i forget and i'm not seeing much difference anyway

i don't really care about the graphics too much, kinda sucks that they'd show us all those pretty sections when in reality a bunch of areas are PS2 level graphically, I actually think dark souls was more consistent in that department

I do care that the game runs pretty badly on PS3 though, the menus are _really_ laggy


----------



## Bleach (Mar 15, 2014)

One of the main reasons I wouldn't care that much about graphics is because it's Dark Souls...

But thank God for PC


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2014)

Mexicano27 said:


> Is there any definite info on whether soul memory affects co op? I was trying to summon a friend of mine last night but never saw his sign, and considering his soul memory was over 20K higher than mine, that might've been the issue. I haven't been able to find any info about it from an official source, just an article on shitaku that says soul memory does affect co op, and a thread on gamefaqs where a guy says it doesn't.



haven't seen anything definitive yet either, just that it was a combination of the old formula and soul memory combined

did you both buy and use the ring from the talking cat in majula? you can choose between a bunch of gods/goddesses, and it pairs you up with others with the same ring apparently

neither of you are in the covenant of champions or whatever either? because that disables summoning and makes the game like NG+ from the start


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 15, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> haven't seen anything definitive yet either, just that it was a combination of the old formula and soul memory combined
> 
> did you both buy and use the ring from the talking cat in majula? you can choose between a bunch of gods/goddesses, and it pairs you up with others with the same ring apparently
> 
> neither of you are in the covenant of champions or whatever either? because that disables summoning and makes the game like NG+ from the start



I did buy the ring, just waiting on him to buy one too so we can choose a name. I haven't joined any covenants and he hasn't mentioned joining one, so I don't think that would be a problem. I'll have to ask him to make sure, though.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2014)

could be that then, I guess you guys are putting your summon signs in obscure places? because I get summoned near bosses in like under 10 seconds every time

I'm a disgrace to fashion souls 

i'm wearing some hideous set because it's easily the best thing i've found for it's weight and it seems like 8/10 people I co-op with are using it too


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

11 hours played. Not a single invasion.

Putting my summon sign near boss rooms made for instant summoning though so thats working.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 15, 2014)

I've read that there's no Red Eye Orb, only cracked ones, and I'm not sure anyone knows where the best place to get them is. As a result there's no red phantoms invading and no sinners for blue phantoms to punish.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a fair few cracked orbs, some bosses in the huntsmans copse seem to drop them pretty frequently, I really hope they patch a red eye orb in though, I plan on joining that covenant and invading often

 I originally wanted to be a blue sentinel because I liked the idea of being summoned to help people in the  way of the blue cov but they have to be wearing a ring, you have to be wearing a ring, seems like most people don't want to waste a ring slot and I can't blame them


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 15, 2014)

It might be possible to quickly equip the ring as soon as you get invaded and still get a guy come in to help you. Though there probably hasn't been enough PvP action to confirm whether or not that'll work.


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

So, my frustration levels are rising. I must have lost at least 30.000 souls now in my tries to get through No Mans Wharf. Stupid that there is no real shortcut to the ship. Its either being swarmed by hollows or falling into the water or being slaughtered by those bat things.


----------



## Lamb (Mar 15, 2014)

Mexicano27 said:


> I've read that there's no Red Eye Orb, only cracked ones, and I'm not sure anyone knows where the best place to get them is. As a result there's no red phantoms invading and no sinners for blue phantoms to punish.



Well, technically speaking, the only consistent way to get cracked red eye orbs is from winning in Brotherhood of Blood's arena, for which you need Tokens of Spite, for which you need cracked red eye orbs. So far the only invasion I've done, outside of arenas and Rat Covenant, has been me invading into a world with three dudes proceeding to skull fuck me with ultra-greatswords. For now, it seems the pvp is going to favor arena fights and rats/bell guards. I'm sure, as the game progresses and more people beat the game, pvp will become finer tuned.



Slice said:


> So, my frustration levels are rising. I must have lost at least 30.000 souls now in my tries to get through No Mans Wharf. Stupid that there is no real shortcut to the ship. Its either being swarmed by hollows or falling into the water or being slaughtered by those bat things.



There is a short-cut, and the pharros stone makes the going easier.


----------



## Slice (Mar 15, 2014)

Lamb said:


> There is a short-cut, and the pharros stone makes the going easier.



I only opened that gate. But its still a long ass way with lots of enemies that can't be skipped if you don't want to get backstabbeb all day long.

Trying the old and tested "just run through and hope for the best" method now.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 15, 2014)

KidTony said:


> First of all, thanks for taking the time to reply to my post. I've been looking online for rudimentary help with any build to get through the game, but i guess since its so new there's not much out there. So i appreciate you taking the time to give me pointers.



No worries, sorry for the late second reply.




> I'm already using the leather shield. I wanted to do the whole two sword things, but 80% of the time i forget to swing the other sword and just end up swinging the one in my right hand. At least with a shield, blocking is more intuitive, though i'm already pretty used to fighting by rolling all over the place, since its the only way i've been able to survive to this point.



If you alternate swings, the attacks are marginally faster when dual wielding, even without Power Stance, but yeah, shields are superior more often than not.

If you're used to rolling that's good too.  Even tanky builds need to be able to avoid *some* attacks.





> I was not aware of that until five minutes ago when i saw video on page 83. I'm using (was using before i picked up the shield) two completely different swords anyway.



The two don't need to be the same weapons, nor do they have to be swords.  They simply have to be the same type, such as Slash and Thrust.  You can check in the weapon descriptions, so there's many combos that work.



> On my right hand, the scimitar that i got at the start of the game, which I've upgraded twice already at the blacksmith. In the other hand was some fire short sword that i also upgraded twice, has shit damage but it sets people on fire which must be good for something right?



The Fire Longsword is good for that point in the game, so good.





> I'm not above you telling me exactly what to do. Like if _you_ were playing as swordsman, what stats would you increase?



If I was committed to dual wielding, I'd focus heavily on meeting the 1.5X STR and DEX requirements for my weapons.  I'd also prioritize END over ADP, although I wouldn't ignore the latter. 

My own personal preference is that I like to always have plenty of stamina.  Invincibility frames aren't going to save you in every situation.  The more END I have the more I can keep attacking while still maintaining enough to roll away.

But I don't think you should automatically do what I do.  People have different playstyles, so run with what feels more comfortable.




> I was doing 2-1 dexterity-adaptability ratio, and have not put any points into any other stat (besides 1 point to STR). How would you do, if you are in my position and chose to continue as the swordsman. BTW i also have that item that you get at the mansion that allows you re-stat yourself (I'm assuming you take that to the three old ladies and they do it for you, since thats what it sounds like from the description of the item) so i can follow any plan you guys tell me.



One thing to note is that resetting your stats won't revive enemies or bosses, nor will it give you all of your souls back.  

To be honest, I'd say it's better to just start a new game.



> Also, if lets say i decided to go for a warrior or a knight, which stat rations would you follow?



Warrior is balanced between STR and DEX, which means quality weapons are the way to go (weapons that scale with both STR and DEX).  

The Knight has good STR, VIG, and ADP.  It's really just a solid melee class with enough FTH to grab some Miracles.

If you want to completely forgo any kind of Magic, I'd say Bandit is one of the best choices.





> This is what i might do, but since i'm so lost lost when it comes to leveling up, i've been hesitant to start a new character and mess up leveling him up too. So yeah, if i'd go for a warrior, which stats do you think i should do for say the first 30 or so levels?



Well, by its very nature, a quality build is going to require investment in 2 stats simply for attacking.  As such, I'd say you'd like to even these out among your END, VIT, and ADP.  I would recommend VIG if I knew if it was worth it.  Since all stats increase HP, VIG seems less useful to me.  Many stats do a lot of different things, such as increase DEF and RES on top of their primary benefit, so VIG's sole use of increased HP doesn't seem great unless you're going to grab an elemental weapon and just gouge the hell out of it.



> Already faced that guy and he pounded my face in pretty hard. Funny thing is i actually summoned another person to help, and they got killed in two blows so what i thought was going to be an easy boss fight...wasn't.



Keep at it.  Seriously, just stand there, wait for him to rush you and dodge.  Run straight for the Ballista and hope it lines up when you fire.  A little luck can guarantee you a win, so if you're already Hollow I'd just keep running there over and over.  Drangelic armor is really going to help you, it has DEF probably 3 or 4 times higher than what you currently use.



Slice said:


> I only opened that gate. But its still a long ass way with lots of enemies that can't be skipped if you don't want to get backstabbeb all day long.
> 
> Trying the old and tested "just run through and hope for the best" method now.



Just bait Hollows with ranged attacks and move slowly.  When you get to the real threat in the Warf (those Black Monster things), just light a torch and they'll cower, allowing you to easily kill them.  

At worst, just keep trying until they stop respawning 

Or hell, just don't do the Warf at all.  You'll miss out on one boss, a Pyromancy Flame, and one small section of The Last Bastille.  The nest after the Pursuer fight leads to the same place.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 16, 2014)

I decided to restart the game as a knight. I put in enough points in strength and dexterity to be able to wield a Halberd, which i upgraded three times. The rest of the points have gone to vitality. Should i just put point into endurance now? Since it seems to be able to use the Halberd decently you need a nice stamina bar, but i also want to be able to put on good armor as soon as i can and still be able to move around decently. 

Funny thing is, first time it took me over a day to get to the last giant a beat him. Second time around i had already beaten him under an hours worth of play time. I guess the trick to the game is know each area by heart lol.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 16, 2014)

KidTony said:


> Funny thing is, first time it took me over a day to get to the last giant a beat him. Second time around i had already beaten him under an hours worth of play time. I guess the trick to the game is know each area by heart lol.



That pretty much applies to all Souls games. It always amazes me how I can remember an area I've been through only once or twice


----------



## KidTony (Mar 16, 2014)

OK, so I'm managed to beat the pursuer with the help of two summoned buddies. By managed to beat i mean i stood in a corner far a way while the two summons did the ballista strategy and that thing fell in two hits. Now I'm a rocking the drangleic set, except for the shield (which is the double dragon shield i bought of the merchant since that seemed better stat wise, with one upgrade) and 3X upgrade Halberd.

I really like the Halberd playing style too, because it gives you extra reach with your pokes, and has powerful (slow as hell though) swings. So far so good.

So i made it to Flame tower, easily dispatched all the huge knights, and with the help of again two buddies beat the fatty dragonrider guy. I talked to the miracle girl and she moved places (majula i think right?) and when all the way up to no man's wharf where i met this masked chick lucaniel or something who offered to help me out, how, i have no idea.

I didn't go into the wharf because that seems to be a tough area atm, so i explored the rest of the flame tower and got to the blue cathedral, where i was very easily dispatched by the dragonslayer boss.

So questions for you guys.

Which area should i be go atm? My choices seem to be Blue Cathedral, No Man's Wharf, and Last Bastion that the crow from the Pursuer took me to. I have a feeling its not going to be last bastion. 

Also, if i want to keep using Halberds, what do you guys think i should level up? I got "the old knight's Halberd" which looks cool, but was weaker than my thrice upgraded regular Halberd and take a whooping 20 dex to use. Are there any other cool Halberds later on that i can use, and what stats should i focus on if i want to wield them?

Thanks.

EDIT:

BIG QUESTION:

In Heide's Flame Tower, the second big knight guy with the mace is supposed to drop an item (he doesn't re-spawn) that i saw in a video guy you should burn at Majula for increased Estus Flask HP regeneration. The thing is....I killed him AT THE EXACT SAME TIME HE KILLED ME, i even saw the item drop, but when i respawned at bonefire, no item was there. Does that mean that i'm completely boned now, or is there a chance to get that item again later on in the game?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2014)

KidTony said:


> OK, so I'm managed to beat the pursuer with the help of two summoned buddies. By managed to beat i mean i stood in a corner far a way while the two summons did the ballista strategy and that thing fell in two hits. Now I'm a rocking the drangleic set, except for the shield (which is the double dragon shield i bought of the merchant since that seemed better stat wise, with one upgrade) and 3X upgrade Halberd.
> 
> I really like the Halberd playing style too, because it gives you extra reach with your pokes, and has powerful (slow as hell though) swings. So far so good.
> 
> ...




blue cathedral is pretty much just the dragonslayer boss and an NPC, no man's wharf is optional but you should probably do it since lost bastille has some tough bosses

there are a few sweet halberds later, if you want to be able to use them all the highest dex they require is  26 and the highest strength is also 26

the item isn't that important, and there are a few in each playthrough


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2014)

Kid Tony - The trick with the Old Dragonslayer is to always stay close to him. His charge and thrust attacks deal way more damage than his normal ones. Just "hug" him and circle to the left (away from his weapon). Everytime he strikes hit him once with an R2 of the Halberd.
Only his "explosion" is dangerous and as soon as he starts it simply roll back twice.

You can do No Mans Wharf then (as i did) but i really think its not a good area. It leads to the Lost Bastille the same the nest after the Pursuer does. There is a Pyromancy flame after the boss though if you want fire magic.



You can really see that No Mans Wharf is one of the areas that were affected by the graphics downgrade. Its gamma setting is too high, you can always see too far and the ship feels like its flowing in mid air before the end of the map. Its clear this area was intended to be way darker and the very first area you really need the torch in.




General question: Where the hell do i get a bow? I only have the crossbow from the Forest of Fallen Giants but that can't free aim. No vendor so far sells one and i really feel like i should have long had the option to get one.

General question 2: Some NPC won't talk to me because i don't have the stat requirements (Sorcery and Hex trainer) - do they move to Majula anyways or do they stay in their spot until you are "worthy"?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2014)

I can't remember where I found my first bow, but a blacksmith sells one at Lost Bastille


----------



## Bleach (Mar 16, 2014)

That reminds me, how is bow gameplay anyway? I know you can move with them now but is that overpowered or what?


----------



## KidTony (Mar 16, 2014)

Slice said:


> Kid Tony - The trick with the Old Dragonslayer is to always stay close to him. His charge and thrust attacks deal way more damage than his normal ones. Just "hug" him and circle to the left (away from his weapon). Everytime he strikes hit him once with an R2 of the Halberd.
> Only his "explosion" is dangerous and as soon as he starts it simply roll back twice.
> 
> You can do No Mans Wharf then (as i did) but i really think its not a good area. It leads to the Lost Bastille the same the nest after the Pursuer does. There is a Pyromancy flame after the boss though if you want fire magic.
> ...



thanks for the reply. I found a bow in a chest inside the blacksmiths house in majula when you first unlock it.


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2014)

I feel so stupid now.
Level 54.
15 hours played.
Never saw that chest. 

Just beat the Ruin(?) Sentinels in the lost Bastille.
First one was fighting me 1on1 on top of the balcony without the others joining then i had to drop down and fight 2on1. When only one was left my Halberd broke and i had to switch to my axe making for a very intense finish for that fight.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 16, 2014)

KidTony said:


> OK, so I'm managed to beat the pursuer with the help of two summoned buddies. By managed to beat i mean i stood in a corner far a way while the two summons did the ballista strategy and that thing fell in two hits. Now I'm a rocking the drangleic set, except for the shield (which is the double dragon shield i bought of the merchant since that seemed better stat wise, with one upgrade) and 3X upgrade Halberd.



IIRC that shield only has 95% physical block.  I'd go for the 100% of the Drangelic myself.



> So i made it to Flame tower, easily dispatched all the huge knights, and with the help of again two buddies beat the fatty dragonrider guy. I talked to the miracle girl and she moved places (majula i think right?)



From Majula, run back the same way you did to get to the Flame Tower.  You'll see her standing near the contraption in the tunnel and will activate it for 2000 souls, unlocking another area.



> and when all the way up to no man's wharf where i met this masked chick lucaniel or something who offered to help me out, how, i have no idea.



Her summon sign is next to a shortcut gate in the area, I doubt you'll miss it.  She's pretty helpful too I'd say.



> I didn't go into the wharf because that seems to be a tough area atm, so i explored the rest of the flame tower and got to the blue cathedral, where i was very easily dispatched by the dragonslayer boss.  Which area should i be go atm? My choices seem to be Blue Cathedral, No Man's Wharf, and Last Bastion that the crow from the Pursuer took me to. I have a feeling its not going to be last bastion.



I'd try the Old Dragonslayer again.  Summon if you need to.  It's not that important, there's just a covenant, some items and a bonfire.  No Man's Wharf leads to the Lost Bastille, as does the Pursuer nest.  I'd recommend doing No Man's Wharf even though it's optional though.




> BIG QUESTION:
> 
> In Heide's Flame Tower, the second big knight guy with the mace is supposed to drop an item (he doesn't re-spawn) that i saw in a video guy you should burn at Majula for increased Estus Flask HP regeneration. The thing is....I killed him AT THE EXACT SAME TIME HE KILLED ME, i even saw the item drop, but when i respawned at bonefire, no item was there. Does that mean that i'm completely boned now, or is there a chance to get that item again later on in the game?



As far as I know, yeah, it's gone.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 16, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> IIRC that shield only has 95% physical block.  I'd go for the 100% of the Drangelic myself.



See, this is something that just goes over my head. I saw that the double dragon shield had better armor/defence/whatever and took over the drangelic one without considering anything else. I even wasted souls upgrading it too. Do you think i should still use drangelic over the upgraded double dragon? What does the percentage in physical block really mean, and is 5% a huge deal?




> From Majula, run back the same way you did to get to the Flame Tower.  You'll see her standing near the contraption in the tunnel and will activate it for 2000 souls, unlocking another area.



Yeah, i figure out where she went. Is the area she unlocks something i should attempt before or after last bastion?




> Her summon sign is next to a shortcut gate in the area, I doubt you'll miss it.  She's pretty helpful too I'd say.



Nice to know, definitely going to tackle anything optional. Can't go wrong leveling up, finding items, etc. Pyromancy sounds cool, though maybe i should invest in some faith so i can cast some long range mircacles/healing..not sure atm. Focusing mostly on getting my STR/DEX high so i can wield those halberds people are telling me are coming up. Everything else is going into END/VIT.





> I'd try the Old Dragonslayer again.  Summon if you need to.  It's not that important, there's just a covenant, some items and a bonfire.  No Man's Wharf leads to the Lost Bastille, as does the Pursuer nest.  I'd recommend doing No Man's Wharf even though it's optional though.



OK, gonna try him again. I feel kind of cheap using summons, but i'm really too afraid to fight any boss without them. The only one i managed to beat by myself was the tree giant guy who was easy once you got the hang of him. Feels cheap summoning people, but hey, i didn't even think i could get through the first levels of this game, so something gotta give lol. Once i beat this game and know all the secrets i'll definitely do a play-through without any help.



> As far as I know, yeah, it's gone.



Damn that sucks. Is that something absolutely necessary?


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2014)

KidTony said:


> Do you think i should still use drangelic over the upgraded double dragon? What does the percentage in physical block really mean, and is 5% a huge deal?



It is the percentage of damage stopped.
So if you get hit by an attack that deals 100 damage you still take 5.
Outside of long boss fights you should be perfectly fine with that.



KidTony said:


> Yeah, i figure out where she went. Is the area she unlocks something i should attempt before or after last bastion?



I am at Lost Bastian ATM. Didn't go there yet. It is the same area that was included in the first network beta test and isnt exactly an easy region. (Well it wasn't in the beta, no idea how its now)



KidTony said:


> Nice to know, definitely going to tackle anything optional. Can't go wrong leveling up, finding items, etc. Pyromancy sounds cool, though maybe i should invest in some faith so i can cast some long range mircacles/healing..not sure atm. Focusing mostly on getting my STR/DEX high so i can wield those halberds people are telling me are coming up. Everything else is going into END/VIT.



I am using the basic Halberd found in the Forest of Giants. It serves me well so far (at +4). I love weapons with a bit of reach and depending what the stat requirements for other ones are i might just lightning enchant it later and keep it until endgame.

No idea how Pyromancy is in DS 2 but its basically 85% made up of mid range damage spells that have the bonus of not needing any INT or faith to use them.



KidTony said:


> OK, gonna try him again. I feel kind of cheap using summons, but i'm really too afraid to fight any boss without them. The only one i managed to beat by myself was the tree giant guy *who was easy once you got the hang of him*.



Every Souls boss ever. 



KidTony said:


> Feels cheap summoning people, but hey, i didn't even think i could get through the first levels of this game, so something gotta give lol. Once i beat this game and know all the secrets i'll definitely do a play-through without any help.



try a few times without summoning, for later bosses i assume it will be harder finding signs at all and you need the practice on how to deal with those bosses. Only if you absolutely can't manage to do it get help.

Also play it safe. NEVER try to hit an enemy more than once unless you absolutely know he won't be back up until you are recovered.




KidTony said:


> Damn that sucks. Is that something absolutely necessary?



It increases the amount your estus Flask heals by a bit.
I never increased my VIT and still have the 10 i started with so it was a full heal either way. Cant tell you how much a difference it makes.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 16, 2014)

KidTony said:


> See, this is something that just goes over my head. I saw that the double dragon shield had better armor/defence/whatever



Well, not really.  It has better poison and bleed, and I believe lightning, but the Drangelic shield outdoes it in physical and elemental defense overall.  It also has lower requirements and weight.



> and took over the drangelic one without considering anything else. I even wasted souls upgrading it too. Do you think i should still use drangelic over the upgraded double dragon? What does the percentage in physical block really mean, and is 5% a huge deal?



It depends.  Some bosses hit so damn hard that you'll still suffer noticeable damage from blocking.  In addition, if you're blocking constantly against enemies as well, it can add up.

Overall, no, I wouldn't say it's a huge deal.  But if I run a shield, having 100 physical is pretty much at the top of the list for me, followed closely by stability.



> Yeah, i figure out where she went. Is the area she unlocks something i should attempt before or after last bastion?



You can.  The area is supposed to be tougher, but I think it's pretty easy.  The two bosses are jokes.



> Nice to know, definitely going to tackle anything optional. Can't go wrong leveling up, finding items, etc. Pyromancy sounds cool, though maybe i should invest in some faith so i can cast some long range mircacles/healing..not sure atm.



Depends how thinly spread you want to be.



> Focusing mostly on getting my STR/DEX high so i can wield those halberds people are telling me are coming up. Everything else is going into END/VIT.



Sounds good.



> OK, gonna try him again. I feel kind of cheap using summons, but i'm really too afraid to fight any boss without them. The only one i managed to beat by myself was the tree giant guy who was easy once you got the hang of him. Feels cheap summoning people, but hey, i didn't even think i could get through the first levels of this game, so something gotta give lol. Once i beat this game and know all the secrets i'll definitely do a play-through without any help.



Yeah, Ornstein's a joke with 2 or 3 people because his moveset is limited almost exclusively to single targets and he tends to just walk around while people hit him in the ass.

I don't think you should be so opposed to summoning though, there's some much tougher guys coming up.  



> Damn that sucks. Is that something absolutely necessary?



It's nice to have, it increases your Estus recovery amount.  Necessary?  Nah.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 16, 2014)

trying to progress Lucatiel's questline is going to be the hardest part of the game 

the requirements are insanely difficult, mainly because she's such a worthless summon

hit my first real hurdle due to it yesterday and spent like 15 effigies trying to get past a boss with her and since they're finite and I have like 5 left heading into the last quarter of the game, I think I'm in for some tough times


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 16, 2014)

Beat those damn belfry gargoyles i've now beaten 2 straight bosses on my own.


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2014)

Just tried them a few times. Out of 5 tries my best was killing one.
I am not sure how this boss is possible to do without summons.

If they were alone, or even in pairs ok. But three at a time? And i assume a fourth will join if you don't kill one fast enough.


Holy shit!

There are actual invasions in that tower! thats awesome.
19 hours played and that was my first one.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 16, 2014)

The trick is to have a tower shield and regen stamina ring and just slowly pick em off.


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2014)

Down they are.

The trick was throwing based lightning spear into groups of three damaging them all.
Then only three were left. One died in 1 hit and the remaining two were easy cake.

This i love about souls games:

First 20 minutes: This is impossible - who can do this?
And then the adrenaline rush when you do it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 16, 2014)

Are the bosses harder in 2? or are they about the same?


----------



## Slice (Mar 16, 2014)

I've only done:
- Last Giant
- Dragonrider
- Old Dragonslayer
- "Thing on the ship in No Mans Wharf"
- Ruin Sentinels
- Belfry Gargoyles

With the exception of the gargoyles so far i'd say easier.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 16, 2014)

even with the bosses being easier somewhat i am enjoying the hell out of this sequel.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 16, 2014)

Level 137. focusing on pvp, getting the ring of thorns and ring of blades +2 items. Really unstoppable in pvp against anyone but a mage. mages are sometimes tough to predict. maxed out Dragon cov, almost maxed bell, bout to do rat. Fun times.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2014)

Hellkite Dragon.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 17, 2014)

I Beat coveous demon i should probably go back to sinners rise and fight lost sinner.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 17, 2014)

Bleach said:


> That reminds me, how is bow gameplay anyway? I know you can move with them now but is that overpowered or what?



Anyone        ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 17, 2014)

Your movement is slowed with a bow from what I've done 

Some of the arrows are really strong but seem to be hard to find where I'm at


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 17, 2014)

Should i do sinners rise then Earthren peak?


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2014)

I seriously need to put some points into the stat that increases my equip load to wear heavier armor but after that i am at a loss.

Have 10 agility now and drinking Estus sucks less now, don't think i will level that further though.

Do i pump faith and find a nice weapon to lightning enchant, or do i go full on STR?
I'd like to use one of the big later weapons in my faith build but i assume they require massive STR investment - which would be pointless because the lightning enchant would remove the STR scaling. 

I'm also thinking about switching to a tower shield since i cannot into parrying - but those also require a lot of STR.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd use the tower shield takes about 20 STR though it does wonders in boss fights.


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2014)

For now that has to wait, they too are heavy and i desperately need to level my equip load. So far i haven't put a single point in it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 17, 2014)

how far are you? i'm in Iron Keep.


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2014)

Sinners Rise bonfire but i am unsure if i shouldn't maybe try Huntsmans Cope first


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thats what i did i have yet to finish sinners rise.


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2014)

Lost Sinner down. Fourth try. My halberd was too slow so i could get it and switched to a faster longsword.
Proceed circling to the left, waiting until it attacks attack once myself… boring.

Also this is probably the second area i've been to that was hit by the graphics downgrade. After the way too high drawing distance in No Mans Wharf this room probably was meant to be dark as well.
My first try i didn't light the oil illuminating the room and it was still bright enough to see everything and fight.


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2014)

I enjoy letting myself be summoned for Jolly Cooperation so close to release there is a lot of that going on. I should find the Sunbro Covenant the Blue Sentinels isnt working anyways - never got summoned and i wear the ring all the time. :/


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> I enjoy letting myself be summoned for Jolly Cooperation so close to release there is a lot of that going on. I should find the Sunbro Covenant the Blue Sentinels isnt working anyways - never got summoned and i wear the ring all the time. :/



I maxed out sunbro covenant yesterday, I usually put my sign down and help at least 3-5 times per boss after I've defeated it

sunbro's look the best too, you have a brilliant golden glow 

you also don't lose all covenant progress when you leave for another now, so you can flip flop between them without any repercussion


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 17, 2014)

where do you find the sunbro covenant?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 17, 2014)

that rat boss is too hard, he's fast and it doesn't help that he has five other with him

that spider boss is too hard, he has spider babies and you have to hit the right spot


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> where do you find the sunbro covenant?





*Spoiler*: __ 



harvest valley






Sasuke_Bateman said:


> that rat boss is too hard, he's fast and it doesn't help that he has five other with him
> 
> that spider boss is too hard, he has spider babies and you have to hit the right spot




the huge rat boss? it's optional and I still didn't beat it yet, he's cheap


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 17, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> where do you find the sunbro covenant?



What Sasuke said.  If you haven't gone through Huntsman's Copse yet, head that way and you'll be there after the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Skeleton Lords


 boss fight.


----------



## Slice (Mar 17, 2014)

Just beat the Skeletton Lords.
That wasn't a boss. That was a joke.
Spam R1 until dead.

Two bosses down, thats enough for today.

Still need to think about how to progress leveling further. I would like to go more into faith (currently 22) but all miracles i am finding right now aren't very good. Apart from Heal, Replenish and Lightning Spear i'm not using any at all.

And theres still the question whether to go full on Tank mode with STR / VIT (for equip load) or Faith / Lightning scaling with lighter armor.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> Just beat the Skeletton Lords.
> That wasn't a boss. That was a joke.
> Spam R1 until dead.
> 
> ...



the entire huntsmans copse was a breeze for me since I didn't do it until I was like lvl 90

I keep running into miracle builds and miracle/str builds seem to be really popular especially, they seem to utterly STOMP bosses since most are weak to lightning

I kinda want to respec into one too since the miracles look awesome this time around

I've found a bunch, but they've been _really_ well hidden and pretty late game


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 17, 2014)

Slice said:


> Just beat the Skeletton Lords.
> That wasn't a boss. That was a joke.
> Spam R1 until dead.



Yep, one of the easiest in the game for sure.  You're not far from the Sunbros now, although their location is a little random and underwhelming.



> And theres still the question whether to go full on Tank mode with STR / VIT (for equip load) or Faith / Lightning scaling with lighter armor.



If you've already got 20+ FTH, you might as well look into some Lightning scaling.


Oh, by the way everyone: 

I haven't done any tests myself, but if this is to be believed, ADP is pretty shitty.  VIT seems far more useful.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 17, 2014)

Any tips on beating smelter demon?


----------



## Lamb (Mar 17, 2014)

Old Sun Ring  has to be one of my favorite things ever. It might be rewarding bad play on my part, but it's still hilarious when you randomly win a duel because of it.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 17, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Any tips on beating smelter demon?



Just roll towards him and to his left and you can dodge his basic combos.  Don't block when he busts out the fire sword unless you have ridiculously high fire reduction.  

I don't really know of any fast way to beat him, he has a lot of health, and I've always just played really defensively, getting in a few hits now and then until he went down.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Any tips on beating smelter demon?



the hardest boss by far for me

but that was because I was trying to keep lucatiel alive during it for her quest

what kinda build are you? there's a shield that supposedly makes the fight a breeze but requires 32 str so I couldn't use it

buff your weapons, he seemed weak to lightning, poison and dark, when he does the sword jump and lunge, back away and don't attack since he does some aura blast that stomps you

I just chipped away at his health after his three sword combo every time

just keep your distance and close in as he initiates that attack

also using the alonne knight armour set that drops in that area helped since it has decent fire def. stats


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 17, 2014)

i'm a swordsman build you can that shield in the door of pharros i think the gyrm shield is that where all the rats are?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> i'm a swordsman build you can that shield in the door of pharros i think the gyrm shield is that where all the rats are?



that's right

 I think it dropped for me from the guy next to the bonfire and elephant type enemy


----------



## Patchouli (Mar 17, 2014)

I bought Dark Souls 1 ages ago during a steam sale. Have not played it yet. 

Have heard it's a terrible port, and that something called dsfix is supposed to make it good. But I've also heard dsfix is terrible.

I don't know what to believe.

Is dxfix any good, or is the game good to go without it?


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 17, 2014)

How do i drop into that hole in Majula? take off all my armor?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 17, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> How do i drop into that hole in Majula? take off all my armor?



Get the ring that reduces fall damage (from the covenant cat in the house next to the hole).  Or wait until you've beaten a particular boss and a guy will sell ladders to get you down there.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 17, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> How do i drop into that hole in Majula? take off all my armor?



it's possible but kind of a chore using the silvercat ring 

or find and make a relatively hidden NPC relocate to majula


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 17, 2014)

People think spiders at brightstone are the worst. Wait until they get to gutter and black gulch...


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 17, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> Get the ring that reduces fall damage (from the covenant cat in the house next to the hole).  Or wait until you've beaten a particular boss and a guy will sell ladders to get you down there.





Sasuke said:


> it's possible but kind of a chore using the silvercat ring
> 
> or find and make a relatively hidden NPC relocate to majula



I bought that ring a long time ago but still instantly die when I try landing on the plank in the hole. I guess I'll just have to wait until I find whoever this NPC is.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 17, 2014)

Is through the shaded woods the only way to the door of Pharros?


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I bought Dark Souls 1 ages ago during a steam sale. Have not played it yet.
> 
> Have heard it's a terrible port, and that something called dsfix is supposed to make it good. But I've also heard dsfix is terrible.
> 
> ...



dsFix removes the locked framerate and enabled full HD support.
All it does is enhance the graphics and performance of the game a lot.
Dont know why anyone would say its terrible.

The port is abysmal though, without dsFix it looks like ass and has framerate issues. In addition its basically impossible to play without a gamepad (by design not fault of the port) and tied to the shitty GFWL.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 18, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Is through the shaded woods the only way to the door of Pharros?


Yes, and enemies in that area are fucking overpowered.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 18, 2014)

Geeze, the Lost Sinner is annoying. The lock on range in that stage was shortened by a lot, and she jumps all over the place. I'm constantly losing the lock on and end up turning away from her just in time for her to jump back in and stick her sword up my ass.


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2014)

Like every boss ever just hug her close and circle her.
Or do the Bell Gargoyles first, then you get a key that opens the doors next to the boss arena where you can turn on the light in that room fixing the lock on distance.




About the lost sinner in general:
The small cinematic shows some creature crawling into the mask before it rises. Is it just me or does that look exactly like the maggot thing inside the bed of chaos?


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2014)

While getting summoned to bosses all over again is _really_ fun i fear i am now way overleveled. It doesnt feel like i am far in the game and i'm already 87.
Me planning to go Sunbro and doing _more_ coop makes this worse. 

Also i just got an email from Amazon that said the Collectors Strategy Guide wont be released in Europe so they cancelled my pre-order. But apparently they are working on a German version so i'll probably order that one instead.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 18, 2014)

Pre-ordered Dark Souls 2 Collector's Edition for PC.

Now I can play the shit out of Dark Souls until April 25th.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 18, 2014)

i'm level 82 at Iron Keep smelter demon is a bastard.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 18, 2014)

drakewing ultra great sword 

my new fav weapon


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 18, 2014)

Smelter demon downed solo these damn bosses might be easier they still take a ton of concentration.


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2014)

>Travelling Huntsmans Copse
>Not even using a single Estus clearing the whole map
>At bridge
>"Hey Lets drop down and collect that item"
>*YOU DIED*

FML



Died again after the Red Phantom before the undead Purgatory trying to jump to the item on the right. How can one person be so terrible at jumping??? 


EDIT:

Probably should stop playing for now, nothing good happening today.
During the beta test i did the Chariot first try.
I now died 19 times. About half of them is getting killed while trying to get through the fog gate the rest is by the skeletons. Made it to the horse exactly three times and it killed me every time because it has an attack that ignores shields.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 18, 2014)

Slice said:


> >Travelling Huntsmans Copse
> >Not even using a single Estus clearing the whole map
> >At bridge
> >"Hey Lets drop down and collect that item"
> ...



I had a similar experience with that damn bridge

the item at the end you can jump to is definitely worth it though


----------



## Slice (Mar 18, 2014)

Yeah got it now. Definitely worth it.

I'm probably just too tired i cannot make a successful dodge or jump to save my life atm.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 18, 2014)

well, I finished the game

but I still have a few optional bosses left (you don't go into NG+ instantly like previous souls games)

I have to say I prefer Dark Souls, but this is still superb


----------



## Sphyer (Mar 18, 2014)

Just beat this as well. Gotta say I'm pretty satisfied with the game overall in terms of the gameplay/lore. The map designs are as beautiful is not even exceeding the first game in certain areas. Only slight downside is perhaps the chars in this game are not as memorable/awesome as the ones in the first but that's really minor. The game stands very well regardless.

Also, I really love all the new armor sets in this game. Especially the throne defenders armor set/dragnelic armor set. They did an amazing job


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 18, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Just beat this as well. Gotta say I'm pretty satisfied with the game overall in terms of the gameplay/lore. The map designs are as beautiful is not even exceeding the first game in certain areas. Only slight downside is perhaps the chars in this game are not as memorable/awesome as the ones in the first but that's really minor. The game stands very well regardless.
> 
> Also, I really love all the new armor sets in this game. Especially the throne defenders armor set/dragnelic armor set. They did an amazing job



true dat

mirror knight armour 

i'm saving for the throne defender/watcher sets, they look awesome

and I agree on the characters not being as memorable, though Lucatiel's story


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 18, 2014)

Shrine of Amana, fucking magic homing missiles everywhere.

This place is made purely for spite of melee build players.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 18, 2014)

Out of curiosity, does Jester Thomas actually exist as an NPC in this game?  I'm guessing he's a summon only, but given how ridiculously OP he is, I wanted to meet him.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 18, 2014)

Where do i find Havals armor set?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2014)

I am so tired of seeing "The Summon Sign has Disappeared."

Holy shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 18, 2014)

Also, where the hell are all the keys for the forest of fallen giants?

Like, the door before the Last Giant and in that room right after you go down the ladder by the bonfire with the merchant?  I have never found it but I'm helping people go through that door who haven't done any of this.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 19, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Also, where the hell are all the keys for the forest of fallen giants?
> 
> Like, the door before the Last Giant and in that room right after you go down the ladder by the bonfire with the merchant?  I have never found it but I'm helping people go through that door who haven't done any of this.



I think the one you're talking about is the Iron Key, found in the Iron Keep.  Unless you mean the King's door, in which case you need the King's Ring.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 19, 2014)

Thing about the Iron Key is that it's under a plume of fire you see when you first enter Iron Keep. So either be ready to burn to death or have good fire defense


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 19, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> Thing about the Iron Key is that it's under a plume of fire you see when you first enter Iron Keep. So either be ready to burn to death or have good fire defense



Nah, you can pick it up just by inching towards it and take no damage.  Or you can turn off the fire later in the level.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2014)

in the iron keep you can negate damage a little if you roll in water that are held in pots or behind pharros lockstones, this also helps with smelter demon apparently

there's a pyromancy that's a bitch to get

I had to use flash sweat, wear armour, pop a orange burr for fire def AND use a lifegem, after rolling in water, just to get to the chest and still barely made it

but there is so much good stuff hidden out of sight and behind illusionary walls in the iron keep, I recommend searching every inch of it


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 19, 2014)

I never really felt the effects of weapon degradation until I got the Old Whip from Snuggly 2.0.

Holy shit, it's like one strike = down a number.

Also, the rewards you get for small smooth stones is ridiculous.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 19, 2014)

What does the iron key open?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 19, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> but there is so much good stuff hidden out of sight and behind illusionary walls in the iron keep, I recommend searching every inch of it



Don't know if anyone has mentioned it, but illusory walls are now opened by pressing A/X, not by hitting them like in Dark Souls 1.  

I thought the messages were always lying when it said "illusory wall ahead".  It's a good thing I saw a host open one, or I probably never would have realized


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 19, 2014)

Any tips on how to beat the dukes dear Freja?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Any tips on how to beat the dukes dear Freja?



stay inside of the legs and to the side of its face, wait for it to finish an attack, dash in and attack


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 19, 2014)

those annoying damn little spiders though -_-


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 19, 2014)

Switch between its heads. When one is attacking run to the other side of its body and get a couple of hits in. I had a claymore so I hit the little spiders too.

Once, I had beaten the boss and the little spiders left over killed me during the "Victory Achieved" message so I didn't get the boss kill


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 19, 2014)

That almost happened to me now i'm gonna go the gutter and black gulch.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 19, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> stay inside of the legs and to the side of its face, wait for it to finish an attack, dash in and attack



This ^

There's also a decent NPC summon in a corner before the mist gate.  He's got a good amount of health and will prioritize the little spiders first.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 19, 2014)

made it to black gultch gonna be a pain in the ass blighttown 2.0


----------



## Slice (Mar 20, 2014)

Played about 30 minutes yesterday in Harvest Valley.
This is not going to be fun because the big dudes oneshot me with their magic. it seems to bypass armor and shield and i dont have a lot of HP.

I guess its time to stock up on arrows to do this.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 20, 2014)

So you can turn the lightning imbued Heide Knight Sword into a Lightning Heide Knight Sword AND apply Sunlight Blade to it :sanji


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> made it to black gultch gonna be a pain in the ass blighttown 2.0



it's like fifteen seconds long from the first bonfire to the boss door

so nothing nearly so bad as blighttown 

lots of secret areas with cool stuff though so look around 



C_Akutabi said:


> So you can turn the lightning imbued Heide Knight Sword into a Lightning Heide Knight Sword AND apply Sunlight Blade to it :sanji



i'm gonna respec from str/dex build to str/faith 

lightning wrecks this time around, especially with all those added buffs


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 20, 2014)

yes, and sunlight blade adds like a 50% buff multiplier to the faith damage the sword deals, or something like that. pretty strong.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 20, 2014)

I like the inclusion of the skeptics and simpleton spices. Now I'm rocking Sunlight Spear with 45 Faith


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 20, 2014)

so where do i buy poison moss?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 20, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> so where do i buy poison moss?



With Gavlan you wheel, with Gavlan you deal.

Or go to Huntsman's Copse and get them for free from the poison butterflies.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 20, 2014)

i love Gavlan.

are there 4 great boss souls cause i got the first 3.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 20, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> i love Gavlan.
> 
> are there 4 great boss souls cause i got the first 3.



just three I believe, duke's dear freja doesn't drop one, just guards the primal bonfire

also I made the mistake of using one of the few giants souls you can acquire in the game, you guys should hold onto them if you want to have a realistic shot at defeating an optional boss late game, they lower the bosses defenses 

I have like 3/5 you can acquire and it's still a 10-15 minute fight where you can get one shot 

so tedious


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vendrick is the optional boss you need like 4 giant souls just to fight him


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 20, 2014)

Anybody having super fun with the server issues?

No summons, but apparently you can invade since I invaded 4 unique people in the last half hour or so--too bad it's laggier than Dark Souls on dial up.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm totally addicted to Dark Souls now. It's just... it's too good. 

At this rate I'll be done well before the PC version of Dark Souls 2 comes out.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 20, 2014)

Yep i can't put down a summon sign and i'm in the last little bit of the game.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 21, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> just three I believe, duke's dear freja doesn't drop one, just guards the primal bonfire



Actually, I think it's from the Ancient Dragon after Freja's fight.  If you notice, it doesn't say that you've embraced a Lord soul until you pick it up under the Dragon's mouth.



> also I made the mistake of using one of the few giants souls you can acquire in the game, you guys should hold onto them if you want to have a realistic shot at defeating an optional boss late game, they lower the bosses defenses
> 
> I have like 3/5 you can acquire and it's still a 10-15 minute fight where you can get one shot
> 
> so tedious



A lot of people find that fight easy.  I'm not one of them 

I always end up making a mistake when he's nearly dead and lose.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2014)

me too and you can't summon for him

i might just farm giant souls by using a bonfire aesthetic because I doubt I'll be able to take him down in NG+


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 21, 2014)

i'm stuck on looking glass knight.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 21, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> i'm stuck on looking glass knight.



I summoned Benhart and a player for that fight so it was piss easy 

I'm going to enjoy the fight properly on my other characters.



Sasuke said:


> me too and you can't summon for him
> 
> i might just farm giant souls by using a bonfire aesthetic because I doubt I'll be able to take him down in NG+



Probably a good idea.  I'm only missing one Giant Soul (I think), and it's from the Ancient Dragon.  I'd rather pull out my teeth than fight that one-shot monster.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 21, 2014)

too bad i'm not human and have no human effigys.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 21, 2014)

Might want to drop your sign and help people to turn human.  Apparently that was a glitch though, so I don't know if they "fixed" it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 21, 2014)

nevermind i had to kill the firekeepers to get some effigy and downed looking glass knight.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 21, 2014)

Damn, dragon form looks awesome in this game. Like it way more than 1's.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2014)

stomping every NPC before I jump into NG+


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 21, 2014)

Demon of song was easy as hell he looked cool though.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 22, 2014)

So i just beat the final boss with nothing but lightning spears


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 22, 2014)

Fucking hell.  Has anyone managed to keep Benhart alive against the Giant Lord?  I swear this is impossible.  He's lucky to have 10% of his health by the time he makes it to the actual boss because he runs through explosions like an idiot.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 22, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> Fucking hell.  Has anyone managed to keep Benhart alive against the Giant Lord?  I swear this is impossible.  He's lucky to have 10% of his health by the time he makes it to the actual boss because he runs through explosions like an idiot.



yeah, I inherited his equipment for the trophy

now, lucatiel.. sigh

he barely survived the giant lord fight though, the explosions are definitely annoying

try using the red eye ring so the boss focuses on you, though I'm not sure it'd help much for that particular fight

NG+ sure is a challenge

red phantoms EVERYWHERE


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 22, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> yeah, I inherited his equipment for the trophy
> 
> now, lucatiel.. sigh



I got lucky and had Lucatiel survive every fight, even Smelter.



> try using the red eye ring so the boss focuses on you, though I'm not sure it'd help much for that particular fight



Just did it 

Red eye didn't work, but I found a nice little platform to keep him focused on me.  Benhart was still one hit away, I got lucky the Giant missed a stomp.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm doing a mage build now melee style was not really my thing i like to evade and move


----------



## Lamb (Mar 22, 2014)

I swear to god, I don't know why, but I keep walking off the ledge in Shrine of Amana, like, I've actually almost ended the respawns of all but the last two priestesses before the third bonfire, and 3/4 of my deaths have been me strolling or rolling off ledge. >___>


----------



## Slice (Mar 22, 2014)

WHat is it with randomly being human again after being summoned? Is that a bug?

Just did the Covetous Demon, unsure if i should proceed here or use the branch of yore to access that forest. 

I wasted my human status quite possibly in the dumbest way ever.
"Well lets better drink a sip to be sure for this enemy"
Character leans down starts scribbling on the ground because the soapstone was selected
YOU DIED.


----------



## Slice (Mar 22, 2014)

Old Iron King down but now at roughly 30 deaths at Smelter Demon. Still not beaten. My best try had him at half health. The hardest obstacle in the game so far.
Its over as soon as he uses the fire sword. No way i am dodging three times in a row (and even if i manage i won't have stamina left to attack).


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 22, 2014)

I think Smelter Demon is my favorite boss in the game so far, he was challenging but fun as hell. Which is sort of funny because I'd heard a lot about him and was scared I was in for a bunch of bullshit. I guess a person who insists on wearing heavy armor and is stuck blocking or fatrolling might have a lot of trouble, though.


----------



## OS (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm now at the castle and facing 2nd dragon rider and with an archer backing him up. Gonna take a small break from the game and play infamous. I also suck at invading. Game also needs more sorc outfits. There is one real cool one by an assassin npc. Iron King was pretty easy too btw.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2014)

So far, the Rat Covenant has been the most hilariously unfair thing I've ever done in Dark Souls.  It's just far enough into the game that it's mostly newer/lower level players coming in, but it's such an unfair advantage in terms of the host that its' ridiculous.

I felt awful when doing it.

Then I put an ascetic in the bonfire.


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2014)

Killed the Smelter Demon earlier today, the trick was to time my jumpy with the sound his swings make and not by looking at them. Worked surprisingly well.

But i continue to be awful at this game. Case in point:



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So far, the Rat Covenant has been the most hilariously unfair thing I've ever done in Dark Souls.  *It's just far enough into the game that it's mostly newer/lower level players coming in*, but it's such an unfair advantage in terms of the host that its' ridiculous.



37 hours played. Level 108 haven't been there yet. 

Because i die so often i replay areas all the time leaving me with way too many souls and over leveled. I made about 23 levels trying to pass Iron Keep alone. 


Got stuck in the fog woods, found the next area died to the lion things. Decided to use the ladder guy to get down that hole. Currently i am in Upper Blighttown The Gutter. Now THIS is an area you need to use the torch, why not more of that FROM?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 23, 2014)

Slice said:


> 37 hours played. Level 108 haven't been there yet.





> Currently i am in Upper Blighttown The Gutter.



Yeah, you have.  It's the area before The Gutter.  It's a small place though, so maybe you never got summoned.


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2014)

The joys of playing blind.
Went down the hole, past a locked door, down to some suicide undead then the Gutter.
Must have missed it then.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 23, 2014)

Slice said:


> The joys of playing blind.
> Went down the hole, past a locked door, down to some suicide undead then the Gutter.
> Must have missed it then.



Oh, you went *all* the way down 

Yeah, so you never went there then 

If you go about halfway, it'll lead to that area.  Then you have a boss and a covenant, and then you drop down to where the suicide Undead are.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2014)

Why do Twinblades suck so much?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 23, 2014)

Never tried them.  Is it a power or durability issue?


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2014)

Both.

Low damage output, even upgraded, low durability and really doesn't do much in terms of poise, either.  Such a useless class of weapons unless you devote your entire character to them, and even then, I dunno.


----------



## OS (Mar 23, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> So far, the Rat Covenant has been the most hilariously unfair thing I've ever done in Dark Souls.  It's just far enough into the game that it's mostly newer/lower level players coming in, but it's such an unfair advantage in terms of the host that its' ridiculous.
> 
> I felt awful when doing it.
> 
> Then I put an ascetic in the bonfire.



No, the bell luna is the most unfair thing. Rat invaders are somewhat weak and so are the enemies that help them.  In the belfry not only do invaders have the upper ground advantage but the enemies pack a wollop and another one joins in the invasion to help.


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2014)

I went into the Luna yesterday. The trip lasted about 20 seconds.

-------

Went back into the hole to look for that rat thing. I take it its unreachable without the "reduce fall damage" ring?


-------

The Rotten:
Signs lying around "Weakness: Lightning"
Throw Lightning Spear at 30 Faith at him: 91 damage
Yeah right 

Good old melee it is then.


-------

About 12 tries later: Done. Good thing he is only 3 seconds away from a bonfire. I think10 of those deaths were from the lava pools and rolling into statues instead out of the way.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 23, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Both.
> 
> Low damage output, even upgraded, low durability and really doesn't do much in terms of poise, either.  Such a useless class of weapons unless you devote your entire character to them, and even then, I dunno.



I heard they were great for inflicting poison. I'd try it out myself to see how it goes, but I only have one poison stone and I'm not sure where to get more.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm really not finding much to use as a Dex character, but maybe it gets better later.

So far the best I'm using is a Rapier +6 with the Old whip on the second hand, sometimes the parrying dagger.  I feel like I'm being outclassed pretty easily by STR builds and the amount of good STR weapons I have at this point is ludicrous compared to the 5-6 I have for DEX.


----------



## OS (Mar 23, 2014)

Bows and arrows are so fun to use now.


----------



## Slice (Mar 23, 2014)

I have a hard time getting summoned for bosses, guess thats because my level is too high… only 7 sunlight medals left to max out the Sunbros.

Trying to get a few Rotten kills in, need to test my newly upgraded +10 lightning halberd 

Funny how some bosses get harder when you summon. The Rotten is so predictable and easy to dodge alone. WHen somebody else runs around he does way more unexpected stuff.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 23, 2014)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'm really not finding much to use as a Dex character, but maybe it gets better later.
> 
> So far the best I'm using is a Rapier +6 with the Old whip on the second hand, sometimes the parrying dagger.  I feel like I'm being outclassed pretty easily by STR builds and the amount of good STR weapons I have at this point is ludicrous compared to the 5-6 I have for DEX.



all the katanas and dex greatswords are pretty late game iirc

but dex weapons really aren't as good this time around from what i've seen

I just got the moonlight greatsword in NG+ so I'm thinking of doing a respec so I can use it


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm finding that out pretty quickly.  

I'm trying to do pure Dex and holy shit, man, outclassed by just about everything; faith, magic, strength, dual types.  It's such a shame; I love the dex builds in the previous games.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 24, 2014)

Slice said:


> Funny how some bosses get harder when you summon. The Rotten is so predictable and easy to dodge alone. WHen somebody else runs around he does way more unexpected stuff.



His moveset changes? The only bosses I've helped people beat before have been Ruin Sentinels, Smelter Demon, and Old Iron King and all their movesets remained exactly the same.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2014)

I remember if you summon the witch for 4 kings in DS1 they get harder


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 24, 2014)

Mexicano27 said:


> His moveset changes? The only bosses I've helped people beat before have been Ruin Sentinels, Smelter Demon, and Old Iron King and all their movesets remained exactly the same.



It's more like having more than one target can make some of their attacks hit you differently when they're aiming for the other player. But the main thing summoning makes harder is adding to the boss's health. 

I hope in future Souls games the bosses get special attacks when you summon help (player help, not AI). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I finally beat Ancient Dragon. Unfortunately, he's basically a dumbed down Kalameet. His attacks are simple but everything he does one-shots you and his downward fire-breath is such BS sometimes.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 24, 2014)

I was getting frustrated as fuck on the Old Sinner because, up until that point, I'd played the game without a shield of any kind, but I just couldn't escape his reach. 

Then I got a basic shield from the seller in Majula and it took like 5 minutes.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 24, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I finally beat Ancient Dragon. Unfortunately, he's basically a dumbed down Kalameet. His attacks are simple but everything he does one-shots you and his downward fire-breath is such BS sometimes.



Holy hell, well done 

Haven't attempted it yet myself, but one-shot attacks sounds really frustrating.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 24, 2014)

sorcery users have it easy mode

I changed my stats and started using the MLGS and the best staff in the game and I beat the smelter demon in five casts of soul geyser on NG+

I finally kept Lucatiel alive :33


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 24, 2014)

i made it to the dragon filled place so can i run past them?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 24, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> i made it to the dragon filled place so can i run past them?



I did 

oh

you mean the actual dragons? I thought you meant the area after it

you're in for a treat

but you can skip the guardian dragons too I guess

there are some neat items in the areas they're fought tho


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 24, 2014)

And a TON of Crystal Lizards.  The Guardian Dragons don't respawn, so you can kill them, rest at a bonfire to get the Lizards back and then kill them easily.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 24, 2014)

where do i battle giant lord is he after ancient dragon?


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 24, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> where do i battle giant lord is he after ancient dragon?



The Forest Of Fallen Giants, and after the Ancient Dragon (not the fight, but just meeting him).  
*Spoiler*: __ 



You can enter memories of the war against the giants.  I'm sure you noticed in the beginning that there were dead giants tangled with trees in the area.  There's 3 ones you can enter, and you need the King's Ring for one of them.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 24, 2014)

you need 5 giant souls in order to fight Vendrick.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 24, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> you need 5 giant souls in order to fight Vendrick.



You don't need any.  His defense just decreases exponentially relative to how many you hold.  5 would be the ideal situation though.

You can get the King's Ring from the back of the room he's in.  He won't attack you, and you won't be able to force him to attack you without any Giant souls unless you spend an hour hitting him for 1 damage.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 24, 2014)

i got kings ring i only have a few bosses left


----------



## Lamb (Mar 25, 2014)

So, I beat the game. I must admit, I'm kinda disappointed by the last boss, admittedly, this is mostly because I kinda ignored 90% of the lore given to me and still have no idea what was going on in the game, (I'll save that for NG+ and the 10 or 20 other play throughs I will no doubt get from this game) and I kinda just sat back and flung lightning at her, which solo made her a bit of a joke. That said, the boss before her was a ton of fun.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 25, 2014)

lore wise she shouldn't be all that powerful tho but it was kind of meh, far inferior to gwyn who was a challenge if you didn't parry

also NG+, two pursuers at once


----------



## OS (Mar 25, 2014)

Lore wise she seems like a bitch.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 25, 2014)

Finally helped someone beat Ancient Dragon. So many hosts getting caught in the fire breath. But Dragon Shrine is great for soul farming


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 25, 2014)

How are you suppose to avoid that?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 25, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> Finally helped someone beat Ancient Dragon. So many hosts getting caught in the fire breath. But Dragon Shrine is great for soul farming



I took over half its HP before it started to attack me, I've only tried once, but I'm guessing it's going to be aggro now so I won't get those free hits in again

I just beat Vendrick on NG+ in six attacks


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 25, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> How are you suppose to avoid that?



Run towards the tail. Problem is sometimes he turns so the tail goes a weird direction


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 25, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> I just beat Vendrick on NG+ in six attacks





Is this the MLGS build you mentioned earlier?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 25, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> Is this the MLGS build you mentioned earlier?



soul geyser needs nerfing, it pretty much 2-4 shots every boss in the game at 50 INT

It'd probably one shot everything in NG

I just got screwed out of the ring of blades +2, I hate how dying when a unique boss drops something before you can pick it up means it's gone forever


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 25, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> soul geyser needs nerfing, it pretty much 2-4 shots every boss in the game at 50 INT
> 
> It'd probably one shot everything in NG



Ahh, I see.  The only Sorc build I've done was to do coop with my buddy, so I haven't gotten that far yet.  Is it in Aldia's place?  I seem to recall picking it up with my other characters.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 25, 2014)

yeah, it's next to a bonfire in Aldia's, with certain equipment I get 4 casts of it

I've never used sorcery until now, it's really OP, at least in PVE

but I'm going to mainly PVP now so I dunno how good it'll be, I only wanted it for the MLGS anyway, buffed with crystal magic weapon I'm sure it'll suffice

it's more a battle mage build, I haven't really made any sacrifices for health or endurance

I've heard that hexes are even more OP though, I should get around to checking those out sometime


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 25, 2014)

Some Hexes look good, but I've only tried Dark Weapon at the moment.  Mainly because I'd already invested some FTH and INT to use Velstadt's weapon, and spiced the Hex down to 12 so I didn't need to waste any more points.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2014)

Beat the Looking Glass Knight yesterday. Fifth try.
The fight is pretty easy when you can oneshot the summoned phantoms with a lightning spear. From then on its only learning attack patterns and he is basically just a slower version of the Lost Sinner.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 26, 2014)

it's still in my top two favourite fights

just because I love the atmosphere and the way to the boss

btw I suggest farming those stone soldiers in the corridor to the mirror knight  until they disappear 

just boost item discovery, they have a pretty good chance to drop titanite slabs and a unique and pretty sweet armour set

just make sure you don't kill them before they're moving freely, they don't drop anything otherwise


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2014)

I want the Shadow Set so bad but the method of acquiring them is pure bullshit.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 26, 2014)

made it to the final boss i feel i might need lightning spear but my faith is only 18 and that spell takes 22. check that just beat her that was one hell of a journey i'll play through it again.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2014)

Shrine of Amana.
Seriously.
Fuck this area.
37k souls on character.
All out of Estus.
Dodge magic bullshit.
Fall down water.
You died.
Respawn.
Get shot by magic bullshit.
You died.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 26, 2014)

that place is a shit sandwich.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2014)

I could deal with the water holes.
I could deal with the enemies shooting me before i can even see where they are.
I can't deal with both.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 26, 2014)

try range battle arrows help with the magic fucks.


----------



## Slice (Mar 26, 2014)

This area just managed something that no souls area ever did.
It made me ragequit for the day.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 26, 2014)

Some weird stuff can happen online. Twice now I've some how been propelled hundreds of feet into the air when the Ancient Dragon jumps up. Weird part is I once landed back on the platform and didn't take any fall damage. The other time I was propelled off the platform and fell to my death


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow.  I started playing with my Sorcerer and just got Soul Geyser.  The game is officially over, this spell is ridiculous.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 26, 2014)

I feel like I'm under leveled, but I'm afraid of cheesing the game by being an asshole with a huge soul level.

I'm currently 54 and at an impasse with Freja, the monster Rat and am close to the boss at the end of Black Gulch.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 26, 2014)

Where's the best place to get titanite chunks? I just made it past the Looking Glass Knight and now I'm rolling in slabs, but I have hardly any chunks.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I feel like I'm under leveled, but I'm afraid of cheesing the game by being an asshole with a huge soul level.
> 
> I'm currently 54 and at an impasse with Freja, the monster Rat and am close to the boss at the end of Black Gulch.



You might be, I'm pretty sure I was around the 80s or 90s when I beat the Freja. Unless you're inflicting a ridiculously small amount of damage you're probably good, and even then the weapon you're using is probably more important than your SL.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 27, 2014)

Mexicano27 said:


> Where's the best place to get titanite chunks? I just made it past the Looking Glass Knight and now I'm rolling in slabs, but I have hardly any chunks.



Join the Bell Covenant and kill people.  

By the way guys, Santier's Spear is one of the sickest weapons ever (near the first bonfire in Pharos' Door, you need 2 lockstones).  It's a spear stuck in a rock, and you need to bring the durability to 0 to get it to break.  After that, it becomes unbreakable, and gets one of the best movesets in the game, with a mix of spear, halberd, and twinblade-like moves.  The only downside is no scaling, but I slapped some poison on it and it's devastating in PvP.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 27, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> Some weird stuff can happen online. Twice now I've some how been propelled hundreds of feet into the air when the Ancient Dragon jumps up. Weird part is I once landed back on the platform and didn't take any fall damage. The other time I was propelled off the platform and fell to my death



one time I fought executioners chariot and it was like there was an invisible force pushing me backwards until I fell off a ledge  



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I feel like I'm under leveled, but I'm afraid of cheesing the game by being an asshole with a huge soul level.
> 
> I'm currently 54 and at an impasse with Freja, the monster Rat and am close to the boss at the end of Black Gulch.



the rat boss was really tough, but just due to the small rats that can toxic you making the fight ridiculous, if you can take them out quickly though it becomes another Sif, just stay under the body and it's easy



Mexicano27 said:


> Where's the best place to get titanite chunks? I just made it past the Looking Glass Knight and now I'm rolling in slabs, but I have hardly any chunks.



not that it'll help you much now but they become purchasable infinitely after you beat the final boss

about to start my third play-through so I can platinum this 

I might switch to a faith build then since I'll have wrath of the gods which is ridiculous in PvP


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2014)

Anyone have any advice for the Four Kings in Dark Souls 1? It's the first boss I've had legitimate trouble with. I spent time farming Man-Eater Shells so I could completely upgrade Astora's Straight Sword and the entire Painting Guardian set after learning that Divine weaponry has a damage boost and all the damage the Four Kings do is magic-based (even the sword attacks, apparently). However, on my next try after upgrading all that shit, I got stunlocked and died to the _first king_ almost immediately due to the Painting Guardian set having 0 Poise. 

Should I just use Havel's set (+Dark Hand as my "shield") like I considered in the first place? Is Astora's Straight Sword still a good weapon for the fight? My main weapon is a Black Knight Sword+5, but it just doesn't have enough DPS to end this fight quickly enough. I can usually handle 2 kings at once, but 3 or more and I'm completely fucked.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 28, 2014)

So the next patch note have been and . 



> Successful Online coop with white / small sigh stone will now revive you back to human


----------



## Slice (Mar 28, 2014)

Sometimes it is the best to switch equip for an especially troublesome boss.
Going full on tank mode for the 4 Kings is viable, quite few of their attacks are also blockable by a shield.
I never tried them with light armor, but you will have to be dodging quite a lot if you do.

With a now upgraded weapon you should easily manage to kill one before the next spawns.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2014)

Then I'm probably gonna use Havel's set because of the Poise and super high magic resistance. I'll keep using Astora's Straight Sword for the DPS, though. The Four Kings bleed like bitches.

Normally I use the Elite Knight set. But that has shitty magic resistance, so yeah. Needed to switch it up.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 28, 2014)

pretty much everyone uses havel's set against the four kings, well, it's one of the only ways to beat them in NG+ and above especially, where they become the most annoying boss fight 

it's just a damage trade off, put on havel's, stand in their face and go to town while chugging estus, becomes one of the easiest fights

I really hated it too, new londo is an awesome area but the boss fight was pretty ugly and lazy

but that kinda becomes a theme with the late areas unfortunately


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 28, 2014)

Enjoy the song my friend Gav did, ENJOY IT


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]0-8vp4akcPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 28, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Then I'm probably gonna use Havel's set because of the Poise and super high magic resistance.



Any heavy set works.  Hell, even light ones like the Painting Guardian's set can block a considerable amount due to their magic res.



> I'll keep using *Astora's Straight Sword* for the DPS, though. The Four Kings bleed like bitches.



Eww, why?

If your points aren't spread well, you could always grab a Pyromancy glove and Great Combustion and trash them horribly.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2014)

lol I upgraded the Painting Guardian set and Astora's Straight Sword for nothing. I put on the Havel set and equipped Crest Shield+5 and Black Knight Sword+5 and the Four Kings dropped like flies. 

A pretty lazy and cheap boss, IMO. There's no strategy to it if you're a melee person, you just have to hug a king and chug Estus Flasks until he dies, then move on to the next one. The only way the other kings don't all gang up on you is if you're right against another king.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 28, 2014)

It's a cool idea to have a sense of urgency in a boss fight by having them grow in number, but yeah, the execution isn't great.  Sadly, the big 4 were all very underwhelming.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 28, 2014)

use whatever you want

there's no sense in playing a long game if you can't look fabulous while doing so

I mean, Havel's stuff is top tier, but it looks kinda shitty

Black Iron set 

tbh, most of the stuff post anor londo is kinda underwhelming (though I think you said you had the DLC, so you'll be fine) besides a couple of areas

I think they ran out of resources and time

there's one area very late on where they literally just hit copy paste a hundred times


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 28, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> Black Iron set



Can't argue with that 

Who's the Tarkus equivalent for DS2 though?  In terms of pure OPness I'd say Jester Thomas


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 28, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> Can't argue with that
> 
> Who's the Tarkus equivalent for DS2 though?  In terms of pure OPness I'd say Jester Thomas



I missed his summon in NG

but then I read a similar comment and made sure to check him out in NG+ and NG++

he's definitely OP

but they're in different leagues badass wise, Tarkus is a straight up melee monster

I think the setting plays a part, Iron Golem is kinda a weak boss but the area is kewl and I like the design


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 28, 2014)

Takahashi said:


> It's a cool idea to have a sense of urgency in a boss fight by having them grow in number, but yeah, the execution isn't great.  Sadly, the big 4 were all very underwhelming.



The fight could've been great if it wasn't just constant attack after attack. Most of the Kings' attacks completely wipe your stamina bar, so guarding is next to useless unless you're defending against that magic explosion or the homing magic spear. You attack while they attack, when your HP gets too low guard/dodge the next attack, chug an Estus, rinse and repeat.



Sasuke said:


> use whatever you want
> 
> there's no sense in playing a long game if you can't look fabulous while doing so
> 
> ...



I've been using the Elite Knight set ever since I got it, and the Black Knight Sword as well once I had the stat reqs to wield it properly. However, I've run out of Titanite Chunks to keep upgrading the Elite Knight stuff. Gotta get on that eventually.

Four Kings is the first boss fight where I had to switch armors to win.

And yeah, I'm playing Prepare To Die Edition on PC, so the DLC is included. I still haven't done it yet, though.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 28, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> he's definitely OP
> 
> but they're in different leagues badass wise, Tarkus is a straight up melee monster



Don't get me wrong, as awe-inspiring as seeing Forbidden Sun and Flame Swathe was for the first time, it can't compare to Tarkus knocking that Golem on his ass with no effort.  Shame that neither make an NPC appearance though.

Actually, I quite like DS2's standalone summons now that I think about it.  The guy before the Dragonrider and the one before Freya in particular are pretty cool.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 28, 2014)

ashen knight boyd 

I never saw a summon for the dragonrider, why'd they put one there it was like a regular enemy in terms of difficulty 

I beat him in three seconds, like literally on NG++, I didn't raise the platform and knocked him off

I also like the chick you can summon for ruin sentinels

they're all really useful and do good damage tbh

the only useless summon is lucatiel

dark souls NPC's are better though

would have been cool if we could summon navlaan or straid

I saw a video on how to get summoned by the mirror knight, it's really not straightforward, no wonder most people haven't experienced it

I think I know what I'm doing for a while, should be fun


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 28, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> ashen knight boyd



Ahh, yeah, that's his name.



> I never saw a summon for the dragonrider, why'd they put one there it was like a regular enemy in terms of difficulty



His name is Masterless-something, and he's just off to the side of the fog gate.  He's got a Zwei.

But yeah, he's definitely a boss that doesn't need a summon.



> I also like the chick you can summon for ruin sentinels



Yeah, first time I got to see Soul Spear.  It wrecks them.



> would have been cool if we could summon navlaan or straid



If Jester Thomas is OP, Straid would surely put him to shame 




> I saw a video on how to get summoned by the mirror knight, it's really not straightforward, no wonder most people haven't experienced it
> 
> I think I know what I'm doing for a while, should be fun



Do tell.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AGI6EE7BR2E[/YOUTUBE]

drop your red summon sign in the castle a bunch of times

I forgot where I got mine

Brotherhood of Blood, maybe?


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 28, 2014)

C_Akutabi said:


> So the next patch note have been and .
> 
> 
> 
> > Successful Online coop with white / small sigh stone will now revive you back to human



Thank God, being forced to use human effigies to revive was something that really annoyed me. I was scared of wasting them and ended up hoarding them and now I've got more than thirty, lol.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 28, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> [YOUTUBE]AGI6EE7BR2E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> drop your red summon sign in the castle a bunch of times
> 
> ...



Just tried it.  Took a while, but I finally got summoned by the Mirror Knight 

Had a tick of health before I could even tell where I was, I wish you could be in the game while you're still in the mirror.  On the plus side, I dodged for a bit and threw a few Forbidden Suns in the host's face.  Done.  Shame you don't get tokens of spite from it though


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 28, 2014)

Fuck I want the Desert Sorceress set but it's NOT FUCKING DROPPING.

DONT NEED ANY MORE DRAGON CHARMS THANKS


----------



## Lamb (Mar 29, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> I also like the chick you can summon for ruin sentinels
> 
> the only useless summon is lucatiel



I don't understand the hype surrounding Pilgrim Belleclaire. I get that she has infinite Soul Spears which take roughly a fifth of any sentinel's health when ever she hits with it, but I'm currently playing as a pure caster character who can be killed in two hits by basically any enemy and I tried Ruin Sentinels with her and I still ended up having to basically do the fight solo, because the first sentinel dropped her like a bad habit. Let me tell you, surviving 2 on 1 is difficult; surviving 3 on 1 is masochistic.

Lucatiel is useful as a meat shield on Flexile Sentry and Lost Sinner (if you're willing to go through the trouble of getting her to the boss room).


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2014)

I was to kill those enemies in the Flexile Sentry room but holy shit is that ridiculous.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 29, 2014)

I only got the desert sorceress stuff on NG+ when I was trying to get them to drop the lingering dragoncrest +1

that set seems rare since I killed about 20 of them and they only dropped it once

and yeah, I looked up the shadow set when you mentioned it..that's going to be a bitch to get ~____~

flexile is kinda ridiculous on NG+ and higher even with Lucatiel, I've done it twice and those phantoms didn't drop anything 

there seems to be a bunch of NG+ exclusive sets that only drop from phantoms and even then have a small chance, I like it and also hate it

I just need the chest piece to complete the heide knight set though, saw someone using it when I summoned them and it looks incredible


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 29, 2014)

I got the set, thankfully.  You can get the Jester mask and the Covetous Gold Serpent Ring in the Iron Keep, so that helped.  I also got the Dragon Crest Ring + 1 BEFORE I tried doing that, so I dunno.  

It's completely useless to me because I'm not doing a magic run.

Things like the Berserker Blade, Mad Set, Shadow set and a few others are completely bogus.  They're some of the coolest ones.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 30, 2014)

I've read that equipment that boosts item discovery doesn't stack, and that it's best to just wear the gold serpent ring. Not something I can personally confirm, but just a heads up to people farming for rare gear.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2014)

Finally beat Dark Souls after 76 hours. 

Rather late to the party, but amazing game. Now consider it one of my favorites, up there with the likes of Pokemon and Monster Hunter.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2014)

what was your favourite boss fight and area


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2014)

Absolute favorite boss fight is tough. But my favorite boss fights were Bed Of Chaos, Sif, Gaping Dragon, and Orstein & Smough. My favorite bosses were Gravelord Nito, Bed of Chaos, Hellkite Dragon, and Havel the Rock (lol mini-boss).

Favorite areas were Catacombs/Tomb of Giants, Painted World of Ariamis, and Blighttown.


----------



## Slice (Mar 30, 2014)

Killed Velstadt.
Now back in Drangleic Castle trying to beat Throne Defender and Watcher.

Most annoying thing? After each death re-equipping the ring. Waiting for the door. Spending an eternity walking down that slope.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 30, 2014)

I've beaten the game twice now. Getting pretty efficient at doing so for a regular human(ie not a speed runner)


----------



## Slice (Mar 30, 2014)

Is there any way to get a decent amount of petrified dragon bone?
I feel like i am pretty far in the game and i only have 10 - that is 5 short to bring even a single boss weapon to +5...


----------



## Bungee Gum (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep, the way I do it, which you might not want to. Go to Dragon Aerie, the dragon place with the mansion. There is a petrified dragon bone out by the grass by the first bonfire, and then  a dragon bone past the skeletal remains of the big dragon that moves, and up the stairs where the mirror knight guys spawn. Then use a bonfire ascetic on the first bonfire and you get 2 petrified dragon bones every time.


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Is there any way to get a decent amount of petrified dragon bone?
> I feel like i am pretty far in the game and i only have 10 - that is 5 short to bring even a single boss weapon to +5...



The Dragon Acolytes drop them (the area before the Guardian Dragon boss).  

There's two behind paintings, two in a big room, and one more in a room to the side near the Hippo.

The Guardian Dragon is pretty easy to, so I've ascetic'd that area quite a bit.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 30, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Absolute favorite boss fight is tough. But my favorite boss fights were Bed Of Chaos, Sif, Gaping Dragon, and Orstein & Smough. My favorite bosses were Gravelord Nito, Bed of Chaos, Hellkite Dragon, and Havel the Rock (lol mini-boss).
> 
> Favorite areas were Catacombs/Tomb of Giants, Painted World of Ariamis, and Blighttown.



no love for gwyn? I mean if you parry spam him he can be underwhelming

dat music though 

ornstein and smough is my favourite fight in any souls game, took me like 30 attempts


----------



## Slice (Mar 30, 2014)

Normally i try to avoid spamming magic at bosses since its so cheap.
But i went down the Chasm of the Abyss.
Used up about 12 effigies to even clear all 3 dungeons, then it put me against Darklurker immediately. I got hit a few times, was low on Estus and panicked as i didn't want to waste even more effigies. So i started to throw lightning.

Turns out he is weak to lightning spears and i killed him in 6 or 7 casts without being hit again…

This didn't feel like an achievement at all…


----------



## Takahashi (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, Darklurker was underwhelming.  I was using Velsdat's weapon imbued with Dark and he still got smacked around.  Things got a little tougher when he split into 2, but overall he's pretty weak.  I had more trouble fighting 3 of those Black Phantoms at once.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> no love for gwyn? I mean if you parry spam him he can be underwhelming
> 
> dat music though
> 
> ornstein and smough is my favourite fight in any souls game, took me like 30 attempts



Gwyn was pretty awesome, yeah.  I liked the music more than I did fighting him, though. That music was badass. 

I dunno why, I just thought Bed of Chaos was awesome. Having to dodge and block and do all that shit just to reach its heart and strike the killing blow.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 30, 2014)

Slice said:


> Killed Velstadt.
> Now back in Drangleic Castle trying to beat Throne Defender and Watcher.
> 
> Most annoying thing? After each death re-equipping the ring. Waiting for the door. Spending an eternity walking down that slope.



Going back to that fight wasn't that bad, the walk wasn't very long and there were no enemies along the way. At least it wasn't complete bullshit like the Four Kings.


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2014)

^ links not working.


I think i might have enjoyed Darklurker more if there wasnt the pressure of losing all my effigies. Since i am playing basically blind (the only spoilers i see are in this thread) i have no idea how bosses act and what they will do so on average i take about 3 or 4 tries to kill one.

I know i am pretty terrible at this but i still have a hard time believing that all the people that cry around that the game is too easy and they did every boss first try are really playing without a guide.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 31, 2014)

Llewellyn armor set still looks baller. Though the helmet it had in the beta was moved to the Drangleic set. Too bad it upgrades with Twinkling. Hope From adds purchasable Twinkling in the future like they did with 1. Farming Shrine of Amana does not sound pleasant even with the right equipment


----------



## Mexicano27 (Mar 31, 2014)

Slice said:


> I know i am pretty terrible at this but i still have a hard time believing that all the people that cry around that the game is too easy and they did every boss first try are really playing without a guide.



I'm playing blind as well and it typically takes me a few attempts to figure out a boss' patterns and then beat it. So far Guardian Dragon was the only boss I killed on the first try.



C_Akutabi said:


> Llewellyn armor set still looks baller. Though the helmet it had in the beta was moved to the Drangleic set. Too bad it upgrades with Twinkling. Hope From adds purchasable Twinkling in the future like they did with 1. Farming Shrine of Amana does not sound pleasant even with the right equipment



The blacksmith's daughter starts selling twinkling late in the game.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 31, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Gwyn was pretty awesome, yeah.  I liked the music more than I did fighting him, though. That music was badass.
> 
> I dunno why, I just thought Bed of Chaos was awesome. Having to dodge and block and do all that shit just to reach its heart and strike the killing blow.



I..

I have never seen anyone praise bed of chaos before 

I hated that shit




Mexicano27 said:


> The blacksmith's daughter starts selling twinkling late in the game.



a whopping three pieces of it


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2014)

So i read a bit about that Lucatiel / Bertrand questline.
Since i play entirely without summons i will have to do this in NG+.

How screwed am i?


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 31, 2014)

not very

so long as you respec into a mage 

for Lucatiel  I hear you can use a bonfire aesthetic and defeat the same boss 3 teams and it'll count

you could do that on the rotten and be done in five minutes


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 31, 2014)

I did it the legit way and beat them all except Smelter with her. Also had a Sunbro. Redeye Ring was the key with Lost Sinner and Rotten (and Pyromancy)


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2014)

From what i saw when i got summoned together with NPC's their AI is so terrible. Keeping them alive seems like its pure luck. Especially with the horror stories i heard about Lost Sinner and Flexile Sentry in NG+.

I'll probably finish my first playthrough by sunday. I'll see if i can manage to do it then.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 31, 2014)

Slice said:


> From what i saw when i got summoned together with NPC's their AI is so terrible. Keeping them alive seems like its pure luck. Especially with the horror stories i heard about Lost Sinner and Flexile Sentry in NG+.



Flexile Sentry wasn't so bad. She kept the boss busy while I killed his two helpers.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> I..
> 
> I have never seen anyone praise bed of chaos before
> 
> I hated that shit



Really? Maybe I'm just weird.  He was definitely the best fight out of the big 4. There was just something suspenseful about this invincible guy, it was very entertaining to me. AND THEN THAT JUMP.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 31, 2014)

better than seath? 

yeah, you are weird

that jump man

did you do it in one? that'd explain why you didn't hate it

took me like five attempts to make it



you beat the DLC bosses, too?

Artorias was kewl


----------



## Slice (Mar 31, 2014)

Artorias is DS best boss.
So fun. Also i love his design.


I must have died three times at Bed of Chaos trying to make that final jump. Hated it.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> better than seath?
> 
> yeah, you are weird
> 
> ...



Yeah, better than Seath. I died to Seath, like, 3 times, but once you figure out a pattern he'll never touch you. Bait him into using his breath attack, run up to him and the breath will go over your head, attack, run away before the nova crystal explosion, bait him again, rinse and repeat. You never even have to dodge or put your shield up, it's literally running back and forth. At least with the Bed of Chaos there wasn't really a cheap way to kill him or abuse his AI, unless you went ranged and just shot the roots from the fog door. But even then, once both roots are gone, those fire pillars can hit you no matter where you are, even when you're slashing your way to the heart. 

But, yeah, I did make that jump the first time. Not before I died to him 3 times, though.  I'm surprised the jump went that well.

Unfortunately, I completely forgot I had the DLC before doing the ending. If I decide to go through NG+ before Dark Souls 2 comes out on PC I'll do the DLC during that playthrough.



Slice said:


> Artorias is DS best boss.
> So fun. Also i love his design.
> 
> I must have died three times at Bed of Chaos trying to make that final jump. Hated it.



The approach sucks because there's all those Demonic Statues, and even if you run by them all you'll probably get stopped by the Chaos Eater on the stairs


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Tazmo (Mar 31, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

